# Ibanez 2022 discussion.



## DCM_Allan

Ok guys, I think it's the right time to start this thread to know what is coming for 2022

I couldn't get photos but I have received some details that Ibanez will have a few new models for the next year, starting with RGAs Prestige 6 strings, but sadly not in 7 strings versions.

New Iron Labels multiescale are coming, and some RGDs with new finishes.

Talking about the RGA prestiges, I was told the Horns cut or what ever are called, are going to be different than previous models, now the deep cut in the horns are similar to the Blue RGA LACS made for Jake Bowen.

So lets see what comes pretty soon.

Disclaimer: I only received info about a few guitar series and details of the description, but my friend did not provided me with actual photos to avoid spoilers and problems with Ibanez.


----------



## aesthyrian

MIJ S 7 but I'm know that's not happening so instead I'll settle for any new Genesis model(not just a new finish).


----------



## noise in my mind

none of these. I want a floral jem prestige.


----------



## Hollowway

noise in my mind said:


> none of these. I want a floral jem prestige.


Anyone know why they don’t make more reissues of super classic stuff that they know will sell? Are they worried about pissing off collectors by increasing supply? @MaxOfMetal any thoughts? I would think the 777 and 77FP would have a run every few years, given how popular they are. Same with the UVs.


----------



## noise in my mind

Hollowway said:


> Anyone know why they don’t make more reissues of super classic stuff that they know will sell? Are they worried about pissing off collectors by increasing supply? @MaxOfMetal any thoughts? I would think the 777 and 77FP would have a run every few years, given how popular they are. Same with the UVs.



Fuck the collectors. I want a floral jem and not have to pay $4k+ for a used one with dents, chips, pitted frets, and rusty hardware.


----------



## Hollowway

noise in my mind said:


> Fuck the collectors. I want a floral jem and not have to pay $4k+ for a used one with dents, chips, pitted frets, and rusty hardware.


100% with you, man. It’s always been my favorite Ibby.


----------



## noise in my mind

Hollowway said:


> 100% with you, man. It’s always been my favorite Ibby.



Same here. If Ibanez were to release a $2500 prestige floral I feel like we could be friends again and I could forgive them for all the recent terrible releases.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Anyone know why they don’t make more reissues of super classic stuff that they know will sell? Are they worried about pissing off collectors by increasing supply? @MaxOfMetal any thoughts? I would think the 777 and 77FP would have a run every few years, given how popular they are. Same with the UVs.



Fujigen capacity has been a nightmare the last decade, and it's really put a damper on a lot of cool projects that have been thrown around. Not to mention Steve, who has the first and last say on any of that, hasn't been especially sentimental about his old stuff lately.


----------



## noise in my mind

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fujigen capacity has been a nightmare the last decade, and it's really put a damper on a lot of cool projects that have been thrown around. Not to mention Steve, who has the first and last say on any of that, hasn't been especially sentimental about his old stuff lately.



Does anyone even like the PIA? I feel like I have not seen that much praise for that guitar, then again I am generally ignorant and stupid with this kind of stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

noise in my mind said:


> Does anyone even like the PIA? I feel like I have not seen that much praise for that guitar, then again I am generally ignorant and stupid with this kind of stuff.



Every PIA built sells, and it's been that way since release. They're making as many as they reasonably can. It's been a hit. 

They tend to sell well in Asia and South America where the kind of instrumental shred stuff is still very popular. Not that they don't sell well in NA or Europe, but you're not going to see them pop up as frequently, they are fairly niche after all.


----------



## jwade

A new Prestige RGDR7 with a Lo Pro would be good.


----------



## Wucan

I hope they expand the headless line with a wider diversity of specs. End Strandberg's reign of terror for good!


----------



## AxeHappy

If Ibanez wants to pry open my wallet for a new guitar again they're gonna have to drop a prestige Xiphos 6 and/or 7. 

So, I'll have to stick with the custom market for my ostentatious guitars. *sigh*


----------



## Ivars V

I said it before, I'll say it again. RGD(R) 8 string!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Every PIA built sells, and it's been that way since release. They're making as many as they reasonably can. It's been a hit.
> 
> They tend to sell well in Asia and South America where the kind of instrumental shred stuff is still very popular. Not that they don't sell well in NA or Europe, but you're not going to see them pop up as frequently, they are fairly niche after all.



I'm guessing a Premium or Standard PIA would show up at some point. Easy prediction since even the Jem Jrs sell a fair bit.


----------



## pondman

Its only a matter of time before they release a 7 string PIA ( I hope ).
It better be cheap though


----------



## cardinal

PAI 7 would be killer. 

An 8-string with a tremolo. 

S series with the proper number of frets. 

These things would be nice.


----------



## Anquished

Wes Hauch sig please?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Anquished said:


> Wes Hauch sig please?


What if I told you...

...that the launch of the Iron Label ICTB721 model earlier this year was a feeler to test the waters and see if there really was demand for the return of the Iceman in the market before Ibanez throws more of their resources into producing a higher spec, higher priced Iceman?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperor Guillotine said:


> What if I told you...
> 
> ...that the launch of the Iron Label ICTB721 model earlier this year was a feeler to test the waters and see if there really was demand for the return of the Iceman in the market before Ibanez throws more of their resources into producing a higher spec, higher priced Iceman?



Return? It has been available in some form every year since the early 90's.


----------



## Stiman

When does Ibanez typically release info about the upcoming year's new models?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stiman said:


> When does Ibanez typically release info about the upcoming year's new models?



Officially? They usually post a "New for NAMM" site update the week leading up to the show.

Dealers should be getting catalogs/price lists 3 to 6 weeks in advance, which typically leak to some degree.

There is no winter NAMM next year, they're only holding summer in June, so we'll probably get some concrete info mid-first quarter next year.

Distributors and dealers already have a good idea of what's coming. I have a good idea too.

That's for a normal year. This isn't a normal year. So we'll have to see. Everything has pretty much been set, so it's more about when leaks occur.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Officially? They usually post a "New for NAMM" site update the week leading up to the show.
> 
> Dealers should be getting catalogs/price lists 3 to 6 weeks in advance, which typically leak to some degree.
> 
> There is no winter NAMM next year, they're only holding summer in June, so we'll probably get some concrete info mid-first quarter next year.
> 
> Distributors and dealers already have a good idea of what's coming. I have a good idea too.
> 
> That's for a normal year. This isn't a normal year. So we'll have to see. Everything has pretty much been set, so it's more about when leaks occur.



For some reason, I thought they were releasing the catalogs on 12:01AM Jan 1st...EST? Maybe that was just the one year that I remember.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> For some reason, I thought they were releasing the catalogs on 12:01AM Jan 1st...EST? Maybe that was just the one year that I remember.



It seems somewhat different every year, and as distribution methods change so does catalog release. Back when they needed to ship physical copies it was done further in advance and stuff tended to leak sooner, now that it's 99% digital they can send them same day and coordinate with the website folks. 

There are a lot of pieces behind the scenes and the organization itself is somewhat scattered, with distributors/importers for each region needing to get on the same page.


----------



## Crungy

DCM_Allan said:


> Talking about the RGA prestiges, I was told the Horns cut or what ever are called, are going to be different than previous models, now the deep cut in the horns are similar to the Blue RGA LACS made for Jake Bowen.



Do you mean like this? 



That would be interesting. Gives it an ESP vibe which I'm not against but have mixed feelings on lol


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Crungy said:


> Do you mean like this?
> View attachment 101137
> 
> 
> That would be interesting. Gives it an ESP vibe which I'm not against but have mixed feelings on lol


On this note I want more caparison-but-not models with those rad ass slanted pickups.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

No to more PIAs, yes to more JBMs.

Top of my wish list would be a JEM7PBK reissue, either as a Premium or Not...


----------



## Crungy

I'd be okay with no more Kiesel bevels on the body. It was kind of cool at first but I'm sick of looking at them.

Edited to clarify: I think the bevel there is fine, but the painted top/exposed body wood look is what I'm tired of.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

I'm hopeful for a decent new 8 string model. Maybe a multiscale MIJ? Their current offerings are quite poor compared to a couple of years ago...


----------



## Xaios

Take an RG752 and give it a mahogany body. Then I'm happy.


----------



## mlp187

Crungy said:


> Do you mean like this?
> View attachment 101137
> 
> 
> That would be interesting. Gives it an ESP vibe which I'm not against but have mixed feelings on lol


Oh my. Make this and Take my fucken money.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Do you mean like this?
> View attachment 101137
> 
> 
> That would be interesting. Gives it an ESP vibe which I'm not against but have mixed feelings on lol


That thing is hot, jeeeezus.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Does anyone still have photos of the red JBM proto?


----------



## bostjan

I'm not going to be able to afford to buy anything next year, anyway, so I guess whatever they decide to do they decide to do, not that it'd be any different for Ibanez if I had $20k to spend on guitars...


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> I'm not going to be able to afford to buy anything next year, anyway, so I guess whatever they decide to do they decide to do, not that it'd be any different for Ibanez if I had $20k to spend on guitars...



A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Vegetta

Crungy said:


> Do you mean like this?
> View attachment 101137
> 
> 
> That would be interesting. Gives it an ESP vibe which I'm not against but have mixed feelings on lol



That as a baritone would be nice. Not a super fan of HS guitars tho. Would rather had HH with coil splits.


----------



## Spicypickles

The red JBM can take a stroll into the ocean. Gimme that blue


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

A prestige quest with a trem and I'm good.


----------



## Loomer

Some more Genesis models. Ideally a black RG550. I have the Road Flare Red one and it absolutely fucks


----------



## Quiet Coil

Might be too soon for them to expand much on the Quest line, but I’d like to see a multi scale 7 (or 8). That’s _actual_ multi scale and not the slanted parallel frets they’ve got now (which are intriguing, but I want the extra length for the low end).


----------



## Wc707

Loomer said:


> Some more Genesis models. Ideally a black RG550. I have the Road Flare Red one and it absolutely fucks


Any idea what the difference in quality a Genesis offers over a Premium/Prestige? I thought Fuji makes Genesis


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MaxOfMetal said:


> Return? It has been available in some form every year since the early 90's.


It has been noticeably absent from the Ibanez lineup for quite a few years. And Icemans (that were not bottom-tier, lowest rung on the ladder, cheapy garbage models) were a bit hard to get for awhile.

When that Iron Label Iceman and Xiphos were released earlier this year, Ibanez’s whole marketing spiel was literally (and I quote from advertising material): “The RETURN of the Iceman!” and “The RETURN of the Xiphos!”


----------



## Loomer

Wc707 said:


> Any idea what the difference in quality a Genesis offers over a Premium/Prestige? I thought Fuji makes Genesis


No clue. Haven't touched a factory-new prestige in years. I do know, though, that the new-ish RG550 Genesis I got earlier this year is an absolute monster of a guitar, and holds up very, very favourably the original square-heel RGs.


----------



## Stiman

Loomer said:


> No clue. Haven't touched a factory-new prestige in years. I do know, though, that the new-ish RG550 Genesis I got earlier this year is an absolute monster of a guitar, and holds up very, very favourably the original square-heel RGs.



_GAS intensifies_


----------



## Leviathus

7620 genesis would be cool.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

RG headless with maple fretboard, black hardware and trem (with the feel of the Edge)... wishful thinking


----------



## CanserDYI

Hm..headless RG with the one weird body..is it like the Odyssey or something? Why can't I remember the name....it has the weird cutout already at the bottom.

EDIT: VOYAGER! Already looks like a headless body to me, I think that'd be sick.


----------



## mitou

Wc707 said:


> Any idea what the difference in quality a Genesis offers over a Premium/Prestige? I thought Fuji makes Genesis



Prestige just means rounded fret ends + free case. Though the former is kind of a hit or miss proposition these days. Premiums are made in Indonesia


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

i just want something to come of this 37" scale BTB that Amos from TesseracT had made for him. Pls.


----------



## Crungy

37" mono scale? Interesting....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It has been noticeably absent from the Ibanez lineup for quite a few years. And Icemans (that were not bottom-tier, lowest rung on the ladder, cheapy garbage models) were a bit hard to get for awhile.
> 
> When that Iron Label Iceman and Xiphos were released earlier this year, Ibanez’s whole marketing spiel was literally (and I quote from advertising material): “The RETURN of the Iceman!” and “The RETURN of the Xiphos!”



That's the thing, there has been no absence. 

The Stanley models went back in production in 15', and the Totman ran from 08' to 19', then you had the IC/ICT 5 series from 07' to 20'. Before that were the 3 and 4 series. 

The only production gap in the almost five decades production was 82' to 92'. 

The only somewhat junky ones were some 200/300 models in the early aughts. At least in comparison to current Iron Label stuff. 

I suppose you could say that the signature stuff doesn't count, but the PS models are pretty dead on to what the original Iceman is/was. 

I'm glad to see them come out with more Iceman models, but we've seen this before, it's going to be short lived. Same with the Xiphos. Get them while you can.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm glad to see them come out with more Iceman models, but we've seen this before, it's going to be short lived. Same with the Xiphos. Get them while you can.



sooooo is this a recommendation to buy an XPT707 ASAP or what


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheBolivianSniper said:


> sooooo is this a recommendation to buy an XPT707 ASAP or what



Buy whatever non-RG/AZ Ibanez when you can, because they never last long. Never have.


----------



## jaxadam

Hollowway said:


> 100% with you, man. It’s always been my favorite Ibby.



Best. Ibby. Ever.


----------



## Loomer

Leviathus said:


> 7620 genesis would be cool.


I would literally explode if that happened


----------



## 0rimus

I want an M7M, with the 29.7 or whatever the fuck scale length.

Edit: Sorry, it'd have to be an M70M, I'm poor


----------



## Stephan

Simple: RG prestige 6 (and 7), ebony board, no inlays, fixed bridge. Simple yet I guess a huge hit.


----------



## jruivo26

Leviathus said:


> 7620 genesis would be cool.



Yes, this, PLEASE. My original 7620 is my favourite guitar ever, and I would buy a new one in a heartbeat.

And that sounds way more likely than a Genesis UV....


----------



## chris9

I am hoping for a UV77GR please......... ibanez


----------



## NoodleFace

I just want their prices to go down. Seems like Ibanez prices have skyrocket in recent years


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> I just want their prices to go down. Seems like Ibanez prices have skyrocket in recent years



BIG price bump coming.


----------



## NoodleFace

MaxOfMetal said:


> BIG price bump coming.


That's a shame. They were known for being affordable shredder guitars, at least when I was younger. 

I bought my RG3120 for $600 new (albeit, discontinued at the time). I remember RG550's going for $500 or so. I know inflation made stuff go up, and the pandemic didn't help... but some of their new prestige guitars are $1500-2000. Just seems a lot for an ibanez, who up until recently still put shit pickups in their high end guitars.


----------



## narad

I'd like some more Sugi-made UVs. Maybe don't swirl them but make them proper PWH/BK reissues at a $2.8-3.5k pricepoint instead of the $4.5-5.5k price point and give everyone a barebones super high quality instrument without all the outsourced finish work putting them into collectors-only range. I would love to see some more pressure against resellers of the vintage instruments.


----------



## Stiman

NoodleFace said:


> Just seems a lot for an ibanez, who up until recently still put shit pickups in their high end guitars.



A good number of prestige still have Fusion Edge pickups. Which aren't exactly shit, but I have them in one Ibanez and I think they are just ok. Wouldn't love the idea of buying a prestige with them in it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I'd like some more Sugi-made UVs. Maybe don't swirl them but make them proper PWH/BK reissues at a $2.8-3.5k pricepoint instead of the $4.5-5.5k price point and give everyone a barebones super high quality instrument without all the outsourced finish work putting them into collectors-only range. I would love to see some more pressure against resellers of the vintage instruments.



They had to twist Steve's arm to get the Indo UVs, and he doesn't even take the old ones on tour anymore. 

His focus is the PIA right now.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> They had to twist Steve's arm to get the Indo UVs, and he doesn't even take the old ones on tour anymore.
> 
> His focus is the PIA right now.



The worrrrrrsssttttt


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> That's a shame. They were known for being affordable shredder guitars, at least when I was younger.
> 
> I bought my RG3120 for $600 new (albeit, discontinued at the time). I remember RG550's going for $500 or so. I know inflation made stuff go up, and the pandemic didn't help... but some of their new prestige guitars are $1500-2000. Just seems a lot for an ibanez, who up until recently still put shit pickups in their high end guitars.



You can still get a solid, MIJ guitar for about $1k, good luck getting that from ESP where you can barely get an Indo made LTD for that much.

Besides, Ibanez is at the mercy of Fujigen, who has also raised prices considerably over the last decade.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

narad said:


> I'd like some more Sugi-made UVs. Maybe don't swirl them but make them proper PWH/BK reissues at a $2.8-3.5k pricepoint instead of the $4.5-5.5k price point and give everyone a barebones super high quality instrument without all the outsourced finish work putting them into collectors-only range. I would love to see some more pressure against resellers of the vintage instruments.



Isn't Sugi stuff like $6k+ these days? From the outside, it looks like they model their projects around the price point rather than the other way around. Not sure they'd want to interfere with standard J Custom pricing. 

As for pricing in general, I always remember Ibanez being kind of pricey in Canada. I remember there being ~$2000 Prestiges back in the mid-2000s. Those were top of the line models, but I thought the $500 Prestige jokes were referencing used prices.


----------



## NoodleFace

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can still get a solid, MIJ guitar for about $1k, good luck getting that from ESP where you can barely get an Indo made LTD for that much.
> 
> Besides, Ibanez is at the mercy of Fujigen, who has also raised prices considerably over the last decade.


Yeah that's true on all accounts. 

I scored a ESP M-II years ago on ebay for $300... kicking myself for selling that one.


----------



## aesthyrian

Leviathus said:


> 7620 genesis would be cool.



Its called the rg752 and no one seemed to care

A genesis version would be the same, they wouldn't bring back the more narrow neck heel or through-neck locking nut. You would just be getting new paint jobs to match the 7620 (VK, BK, GN, RB).

Nostalgia aside, a RG7620 Genesis seems really pointless.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Probably far fetched but would like to see them expand the Quest line with maybe a single cut version. If not that, maybe a solid colored prestige 6 string version would be good enough (RG652 quality or there-abouts)


----------



## Crungy

The FR single cut guitars were discontinued right? I would love a 7 string FR but in a non matte color that won't turn to shit visually.


----------



## gunch

For real a 6 version of the Iron Label Iceman 7


----------



## Leviathus

aesthyrian said:


> Its called the rg752 and no one seemed to care
> 
> A genesis version would be the same, they wouldn't bring back the more narrow neck heel or through-neck locking nut. You would just be getting new paint jobs to match the 7620 (VK, BK, GN, RB).
> 
> Nostalgia aside, a RG7620 Genesis seems really pointless.


But at the genesis price point? I agree no one seems to care about the 752s, especially these days. A nostalgically painted rg7 for $1100-1200 tho...


----------



## Stiman

What makes you guys say that no one cares about the RG752?

I kinda want one. Debating between it and a Kiesel actually.


----------



## Leviathus

It could just be an SSO/internet thing, but i just don't see many folks picking them up lately. Still have yet to see an NGD for the new purple one, and there was like 1 or 2 for the DY they had out a few years back iirc.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Leviathus said:


> It could just be an SSO/internet thing, but i just don't see many folks picking them up lately. Still have yet to see an NGD for the new purple one, and there was like 1 or 2 for the DY they had out a few years back iirc.


I know from a personal standpoint I haven't been big on the finishes, maybe others share that opinion


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The RG752 sells decently. Enough to keep it around, but not enough to have more than one variant at a time. I don't see a gray or dark red significantly increasing sales.


----------



## skmanga

Hoping for a cool 8 string they usually drop a new one yearly.
Crazy to think that I was able to buy a new rg2550ex from guitar center for $650 in 2003-2004.


----------



## josh1

I want more headless guitars. Especially a seven with a normal finish.


----------



## odibrom

josh1 said:


> I want more headless guitars. Especially a seven with a normal finish.


... and fretboard...


----------



## josh1

odibrom said:


> ... and fretboard...


What do you mean?


----------



## Dooky

Loomer said:


> Some more Genesis models. Ideally a black RG550. I have the Road Flare Red one and it absolutely fucks


Yes this! I really hope they add a black RG500 or RG565 (preferably both) to the range. Even better would be a black RG770... but I suspect that'll never happen.


----------



## Raittarian

Am I the only one vying for a non-prestige AZ 7??


----------



## sunnyd88

Are we expecting more poop brown fretboards this year as well?


----------



## Hollowway

sunnyd88 said:


> Are we expecting more poop brown fretboards this year as well?


I hope not. I’m not against rosewood, etc, per se. It’s just the boring ones. Fretboards (much like poo) are significantly more intriguing if there’s streaking and color variations in it.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> BIG price bump coming.


For the new models or also the existing ones ? Should I buy now if I like something from their current lineup ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> For the new models or also the existing ones ? Should I buy now if I like something from their current lineup ?



Everything.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everything.


I was not in a hurry and normally would have waited to see what they add new for 2022 but maybe I should use my Christmas money before january then


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I play music said:


> I was not in a hurry and normally would have waited to see what they add new for 2022 but maybe I should use my Christmas money before january then



Rich over at Ibanez Rules has had mention of the increase up on his site for a while. I’d jump on one now if you’re looking.

2/1/22 is the date Rich states. 

http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/index.htm


----------



## odibrom

josh1 said:


> What do you mean?



No slanted frets...? Eventually some multiscale?


----------



## Stiman

I really wanted to wait and see what comes out in 2022, but this price jump news is really making me consider just buying an existing model...


----------



## Vegetta

Kyle Jordan said:


> Rich over at Ibanez Rules has had mention of the increase up on his site for a while. I’d jump on one now if you’re looking.
> 
> 2/1/22 is the date Rich states.
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/index.htm



He *really* needs a new website.


----------



## Crungy

Raittarian said:


> Am I the only one vying for a non-prestige AZ 7??



I'd be much more interested in a 1200 or less AZ 7. If it was 7321/7421 quality I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Xaios

Vegetta said:


> He *really* needs a new website.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vegetta said:


> He *really* needs a new website.



This is like the "Primus Sucks" of every Ibanez thread.


----------



## CanserDYI

His website is fine, its hard to look at for more than a bit, frankly, but it functions just fine and has a ton of info.


----------



## Vegetta

Xaios said:


>



This makes my omophagea tingle...


----------



## bigsimpin

Quiet Coil said:


> Might be too soon for them to expand much on the Quest line, but I’d like to see a multi scale 7 (or 8). That’s _actual_ multi scale and not the slanted parallel frets they’ve got now (which are intriguing, but I want the extra length for the low end).



I'm GAS'ing hard for more Quest line finishes, more flamed or quilted maple, poplar, anything other than flat satin or diarroea brown.

I don't mind slanted frets or not, at this point I can justify it just because it's headless!


----------



## ManOnTheEdge

Would like an AZ hardtail (HSS)

failing that I’ll take a genesis RG560 in white


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoping the Iron Label Iceman did good enough for them to bring back the Destroyer

Spoiler: Not getting my hopes up. At all.


----------



## Bdtunn

Genesis 540pii!!!


----------



## Shredrrr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hoping the Iron Label Iceman did good enough for them to bring back the Destroyer
> 
> Spoiler: Not getting my hopes up. At all.



Would kill for a proper destroyer either MIJ or even just a decent mod platform.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shredrrr said:


> Would kill for a proper destroyer either MIJ or even just a decent mod platform.



Bringing back the DT200 would be sweet


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

My vote goes to the RGA Prestige(too bad it's not gonna be a 7) but they already released what I want more than anything, the blacked out Iceman 7. Though $1300 for an Iron Label gives me pause. Maybe I'll find a used one some day.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I would commit unspeakable acts for the return of a star destroyer with a trem or a prestige Xiphos 7 with a real edge.


----------



## odibrom

TheBolivianSniper said:


> *I would commit unspeakable acts* for the return of a star destroyer with a trem or a prestige Xiphos 7 with a real edge.



... like begging Santa Claus because you've been a good boy this year??? 

... just kidding... I just find funny this kind of statements...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

odibrom said:


> ... like begging Santa Claus because you've been a good boy this year???
> 
> ... just kidding... I just find funny this kind of statements...



no I'd open up my bank account which is already drained as hell from Christmas presents and not being able to work 

I really miss drop A dude and the Ibby neck


----------



## KentBrockman

aesthyrian said:


> MIJ S 7 but I'm know that's not happening so instead I'll settle for any new Genesis model(not just a new finish).



Well, at least I am not the only one who wants this! Really, I just want any 24 fret S series with a trem that does NOT have pickup rings (no SV, SZ, etc variants). The S5527 has a trem and no pickup rings, but every 6 string S Prestige with a trem has them. I have zero idea why this is.


----------



## odibrom

angryification said:


> Well, at least I am not the only one who wants this! Really, I just want any 24 fret S series with a trem that does NOT have pickup rings (no SV, SZ, etc variants). The S5527 has a trem and no pickup rings, but every 6 string S Prestige with a trem has them. I have zero idea why this is.



Well, the positive side of things is that you can install Seymour Duncan's Tripleshot rings and get a huge amount of tones out of one single guitar. My 2 six string sabers deliver 113 different pickup combos each... one is an HSH and the other is an HH+piezos... all possible guitars in one... almost...


----------



## jwade

DCM_Allan said:


> New Iron Labels multiscale are coming, and some RGDs with new finishes



It would be badass if Ibanez put out a non-Dino branded version of the DCM100.


----------



## Tree

jwade said:


> It would be badass if Ibanez put out a non-Dino branded version of the DCM100.
> 
> View attachment 101242



You know, that's definitely not something that I had considered them ever doing, but I now desperately want this to come to fruition.


----------



## jwade

Tree said:


> You know, that's definitely not something that I had considered them ever doing, but I now desperately want this to come to fruition.



Just imagine, all they’d have to do is put out a red or black or blue solid color finish MIJ rgd7 with a lopro and only a bridge pickup (BKP or Lundgren maybe?), $2-3k price point. I bet that would sell like crazy. I imagine it would appeal to people wishing there was a 7 string Meshuggah sig too.


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> Just imagine, all they’d have to do is put out a red or black or blue solid color finish MIJ rgd7 with a lopro and only a bridge pickup (BKP or Lundgren maybe?), $2-3k price point. I bet that would sell like crazy. I imagine it would appeal to people wishing there was a 7 string Meshuggah sig too.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hoping the Iron Label Iceman did good enough for them to bring back the Destroyer
> 
> Spoiler: Not getting my hopes up. At all.


Goddamn right. This would be the sexiest option for 2022.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101266



Got anymore pics of that purple one?


----------



## DCM_Allan

Kyle Jordan said:


> Got anymore pics of that purple one?


----------



## Adieu

NoodleFace said:


> I just want their prices to go down. Seems like Ibanez prices have skyrocket in recent years



Why would they? They own the pointy shredders with passives market. Jackson got crushed, BC Rich is a zombie that flip flops between just dead dead and on life support, and some of their newer stuff is pretty effectively stepping on Charvel and ESP/Schecter turf.

That's the natural course for a market leader.


----------



## Kharon

I just want this with passives and a lo pro.. I could die happy then

!

P.S. I'm currently searching for that guitar in EU if you have one dm pls!!!


----------



## ikarus

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101268



wow what model is that? DCM with hipshot, never seen that before.


----------



## nikt

LACS


----------



## Stephan

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101268


This as a production model would annihilate the competition.


----------



## Amer Alameddine

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101268


I find the stealthy minimal look of this really appealing. Matte black, no inlays, & reverse headstock, pretty much checks off all the boxes for me. I'm guessing it's a custom build, were you inspired by Dino's model? It reminds me a lot of it, but without the trem in the way.


----------



## jwade

Amer Alameddine said:


> I find the stealthy minimal look of this really appealing. Matte black, no inlays, & reverse headstock, pretty much checks off all the boxes for me. I'm guessing it's a custom build, were you inspired by Dino's model? It reminds me a lot of it, but without the trem in the way.



Thats one of Dino’s LACS


----------



## DCM_Allan

ikarus said:


> wow what model is that? DCM with hipshot, never seen that before.


Its a Dino LACS built years after the DCM model


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> Thats one of Dino’s LACS





jwade said:


> Thats one of Dino’s LACS


Yup a Dino custom shop


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I want a PGM100 rerelease and the 540p-II


----------



## Siggevaio

OmegaSlayer said:


> I want a PGM100 rerelease and the 540p-II


 You mean a PGM100 re-rerelease?


----------



## jl-austin

For some reason Ibanez thinks the 540PII won't sell. 
It would have been a lot more popular if it didn't have a 7 string neck with only 6 strings (yes, it was very wide).
Put a "normal" Ibanez neck on it, and it would sell, certainly enough to be in the Genesis collection.
Except for the Xiphos, Ibanez seems to be in love with Fender at the moment, I've given up on a 540PII reissue.


----------



## Seabeast2000

How about a one year full catalog re-issue production run, every year. haha.


----------



## BTS

Siggevaio said:


> You mean a PGM100 re-rerelease?


i'd really like a new release of a PGM 301 or failing that, a 401.


----------



## Hollowway

I know we’re talking about proper guitars here, but I’m wondering what my mad scientist bass boys are up to. Will we see anything crazy, like the Ashulas, etc? I’d love to speculate on cool guitar stuff, but the guitar lines never blow the doors open like the occasional bat shit crazy basses they release. I’m hoping they do something like that this year.


----------



## LordHar

Hollowway said:


> I know we’re talking about proper guitars here, but I’m wondering what my mad scientist bass boys are up to. Will we see anything crazy, like the Ashulas, etc? I’d love to speculate on cool guitar stuff, but the guitar lines never blow the doors open like the occasional bat shit crazy basses they release. I’m hoping they do something like that this year.



Yeah, I'm hoping for a (fanned?) fretless EHB model. That shouldn't be to crazy to release.


----------



## Hoss632

For me honestly, if Ibanez releases a HH version of the AZS that might very well become my next guitar.


----------



## Crungy

LordHar said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping for a (fanned?) fretless EHB model. That shouldn't be to crazy to release.



Kind of surprising they haven't done a multiscale headless or even an angled fret headless bass.

I was thinking they'd get back into the Luthite bodies or something similar as competition to Aristides. They already did it with the Ergodyne series: it would be it would be interesting to see them do another take on non wood bodies.


----------



## StevenC

I think we can all agree that what we want from Ibanez is an RG770 in blue but with 8 strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

While we're begging for stuff that's not going to happen, bring back the Green Dot.


----------



## HoneyNut

Ahem, has anyone noticed the new 'AZS' model on their Japanese page? That's like an double-cut tele. 

I really don't understand how the fuck Ibanez thinks they can steal the legacy of what Fender has done. I get it, people copy guitars, but this just reeks of desperation with all their 'innovation' savvy gazillion type of single coil switching gimmick. 

Maybe you don't share my sentiment, but I wish you could see it from my perspective. Like this awesome brand just suddenly gone bald and suffers from ed? Nothing wrong with that, but Ibanez was about the superstrat. 

Do you expect Lamborghinis to start a tier to compete with the Corolla? 

Maybe I'm ranting a little. Im on a cut diet, im going to go eat something now or order something. But, I hope you share my sentiment. 

I have nothing against the tritone burst, but we really dont need to introduce another guitar, with a tritone burst. This is genuinly clowny at this point.


----------



## Crungy

I hear what you're saying. I know I don't think of a traditional Strat or Tele with Ibanez. If I wanted that I'd probably go elsewhere just like I'd rather have a super Strat kind of guitar from Ibanez instead of Fender.


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> Kind of surprising they haven't done a multiscale headless or even an angled fret headless bass.



Am I missing something in this post that the EHB1005(S)MS doesn't fit? It's a fanned fret headless bass.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HoneyNut said:


> I really don't understand how the fuck Ibanez thinks they can steal the legacy of what Fender has done.



I'm assuming you're not familiar with Ibanez's history...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez can't hear all the AZ/AZS hate over all the money they're counting.


----------



## Perge

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm assuming you're not familiar with Ibanez's history...


Oh man. An Ibanez tele deluxe? As much as I dislike the AZ stuff (a lot, I dislike it a looooot) that's kind of hot. I had heard of clone Gibsons from Ibanez, but not fender at this level lol. Kind of cool.


----------



## Crungy

MFB said:


> Am I missing something in this post that the EHB1005(S)MS doesn't fit? It's a fanned fret headless bass.



You're right, missed those. I've been on the Dingwalls hard and didn't notice/remember haha


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Makes the tele shape look more appealing than a block fat boring old tele.


----------



## Stiman

Perge said:


> Oh man. An Ibanez tele deluxe? As much as I dislike the AZ stuff (a lot, I dislike it a looooot) that's kind of hot. I had heard of clone Gibsons from Ibanez, but not fender at this level lol. Kind of cool.



What specifically do you hate about them? I'm not going to defend the AZ, I'm purely curious.


----------



## HoneyNut

Well, you do get the gist of what Im trying to express. I mean Ibanez really has an authentic spot (or 'had' if you count recent models like the AZ). Ibanez has one of the coolest headstock, that's recognizable from miles away. Whereas, with other similar brands, ESP, Jackson, Kramer, its hard to figure out which is which from the headstock. Ibanez, to me, hit the goldilocks with the RG and S.

Now, to introduce another line, (sorry for going back to this beaten discussion again), that basically tries to stomp over Fender, seems petty. Plus the fact that they are trying to use these wierd switching systems as a selling point, like how many switching options do we really need (or want). Is more more? 

It's 2021, Ibanez couldve introduced an actual new guitar that has nothing to do with 22 fret Fender. I'm thinking more along the lines of evolution of the RG or its variants. The S hasnt evolved much. Im almost asking for more superstrats. 

When you ask 'do we really need more superstrats?' Well, besides the Horizon, Soloist, RG, and a few boutique guitars, there really isn't anything iconic as yet. But the options, and, particularly the design sensibilities of IBANEZ, is so much more. 



Stiman said:


> What specifically do you hate about them? I'm not going to defend the AZ, I'm purely curious.



To me, it's desperately trying to eat into the Fender (or Suhr) pie. Whereas, I think Ibanez doesn't really need to do it. To me, it harms the Ibanez brand value.

But again, to me, Steve Vai, Gilbert, Satch and JP are congruent with Ibanez. I guess that generation, or shred, isn't forefront anymore and Im being whiny about it. 

Now its all about the Ikea tables and plants and the nice sofa and alarm bell chimes for music.

I look like a humble man with glasses and midlife crisis who loves cheerios, but my inner phil anselmo is suffering from blue balls. 

(thank you for letting me express myself; i know im not the most valued responder here; i strictly open my mind and heart here sometimes)


----------



## HoneyNut

To be fair, the new (I think LACs) Jake Bowen red guitar with 27 frets and redesigned horns hits the spot it some regards. That is a nice guitar. Wish there\s a non-sig-pro-mod version of something like that.


----------



## Choop

HoneyNut said:


> It's 2021, Ibanez couldve introduced an actual new guitar that has nothing to do with 22 fret Fender. I'm thinking more along the lines of evolution of the RG or its variants. The S hasnt evolved much. Im almost asking for more superstrats.



They've tried to do that to an extent -- they came out with the RGD shape and expanded versions of the S style guitars.


----------



## Stiman

HoneyNut said:


> To me, it's desperately trying to eat into the Fender (or Suhr) pie. Whereas, I think Ibanez doesn't really need to do it. To me, it harms the Ibanez brand value.



You know, as an Ibanez fan, maybe I want my Fender style guitar to say Ibanez on the headstock. I like that they have roasted maple necks, 7 string versions and an Ibanez headstock for instance.


----------



## Mathemagician

Raittarian said:


> Am I the only one vying for a non-prestige AZ 7??



I’ll back you if you get my back for a Prestige AZ7, in an actual cool/fun color. And Hardtail. 

But if they do the first part I may forgive the trem. It’s basically a JP7 with a more comfortable heel.


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> You're right, missed those. I've been on the Dingwalls hard and didn't notice/remember haha



It's all good, I've been eyeing them since I can't afford a Dingwall and I like the headless look; so the thought of moving all my basses down to just one 5 string (specifically one of those) has me looking at them lately


----------



## Stiman

What I'd like is a pewter black (metallic black?) 7 string S series with locking trem. HSH or HH.


----------



## Crungy

I got lucky with the Dingwalls I found before the prices went up. I've heard they may come out with a headless but who knows.

I have heard the Ibanez multiscale basses are good and a nice alternative for a bit less cash. I think someone had one on Reverb that had dingwall pickups installed, it might still be for sale.


----------



## Perge

Stiman said:


> What specifically do you hate about them? I'm not going to defend the AZ, I'm purely curious.


Just getting old "that's not MY Ibanez" lol. I'm sure they're fantastic guitars, but it's literally like everything I don't want Ibanez to be. 

To me, they represent shred, extreme metal, 7 strings for days, etc. To see them focus so hard on the AZ line just makes the 14 year old in my heart sad.


----------



## odibrom

Perge said:


> Just getting old "that's not MY Ibanez" lol. I'm sure they're fantastic guitars, but it's literally like everything I don't want Ibanez to be.
> 
> To me, they represent shred, extreme metal, 7 strings for days, etc. To see them focus so hard on the AZ line just makes the 14 year old in my heart sad.



... you know Ibanez also sells jazz box guitars, nylon stringers and ukes... and bass guitars as well, right? They even had a LesPaul model!...


----------



## Hollowway

HoneyNut said:


> Like this awesome brand just suddenly gone bald and suffers from ed?


I feel personally attacked.

Seriously, though, I get where you're coming from. There are a couple of routes Ibanez could take: Chase the cash on one end, and be a super-focused shred guitar innovator on the other end. In their mind, they're probably just filling a hole in their offerings. I'm sure they desire to have a product that caters to most segments of the market. (And, this is a Japanese company. Just be glad they're not selling motorcycles and boats, too. )

In my book they get a pass, because at least they're not releasing a few variations of the same model over and over again for 50 years. Fender is like if Henry Ford decided to just keep cranking out Model Ts, but in some new colors and with a couple of tweaks.


----------



## gunch

I don't see how the AZ series extincts what's already there unless you mean what Ibanez is currently focusing on in their MIJ lines, which, they've had trouble with for a while now. Fujigen is too busy doing other shit besides guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunch said:


> I don't see how the AZ series extincts what's already there unless you mean what Ibanez is currently focusing on in their MIJ lines, which, they've had trouble with for a while now. Fujigen is too busy doing other shit besides guitars



What folks don't seem to understand is that money makers like the AZ help to subsidize more niche and experimental lines. 

It's not like they don't make RGs, Sabers, and thier derivatives anymore, they just need to diversify, like they've _always_ done, to remain profitable.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I fail to see how the AZ line _isn't_ the logical modernization of shred guitar. It's the same style of guitar all the modern math-rock kids are playing these days.

There's one at my local shop. It's nuts how good it is. IMO it falls perfectly between the Charvel pro-mod/Schecter stuff and the custom-level Suhr*/Charvel USA stuff. What other options are out there in the 1800-2k range that you're likely to find in a store?

*disclaimer I've never played a Suhr and am basing quality assumptions on the other ~4k instruments I own/have played


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I fail to see how the AZ line _isn't_ the logical modernization of shred guitar. It's the same style of guitar all the modern math-rock kids are playing these days.
> 
> There's one at my local shop. It's nuts how good it is. IMO it falls perfectly between the Charvel pro-mod/Schecter stuff and the custom-level Suhr*/Charvel USA stuff. What other options are out there in the 1800-2k range that you're likely to find in a store?
> 
> *disclaimer I've never played a Suhr and am basing quality assumptions on the other ~4k instruments I own/have played



Neo-vintage stuff has pretty much always been popular, it's just become more popular in metal and other less mainstream heavy music.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Has Ibanez done a roasted maple neck on an RG or S?


----------



## AxeHappy

Ibanez should bring back those "Special Flames" inlay from the PRS knock off SZ line. 

The rest of the line can fuck off but those inlays where the perfect mix of super cringe but unique and having that *pop*.


----------



## LordHar

Kyle Jordan said:


> Has Ibanez done a roasted maple neck on an RG or S?



https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg421hpam_1p_01.html

First one that came to mind, maybe there are more.


----------



## ZXIIIT

odibrom said:


> ... you know Ibanez also sells jazz box guitars, nylon stringers and ukes... and bass guitars as well, right? They even had a LesPaul model!...



NO, Ibanez should sell and _ONLY_ sell metal looking shred guitars like these! 










But really, I'm sure cereal guy knows Ibanez has been doing offset guitars since the '60s and has released some sort of strat style guitar with a soft headstock since the "lawsuit" era.

With that said, here's hope for an Iron Label Ibanez Destroyer!


----------



## Meldville

Flying V. I regret selling my VBT700.

Give me a V with a fixed bridge (Hipshot plsssss) and that tasty Ibanez neck and I’m set.

I am also probably the only person in this thread who wants a fixed bridge V, though.


----------



## Mathemagician

The way I see it is just Ibanez has grown big enough that buyers will consider them for needs outside of their core RG super shred guitars.

That means more options for us buyers in general. People like to forget that Ibanez once made near-exact copies of gibsons. Making “classic” guitars is in their DNA. 

On the bright side there’s also plenty of other brands making great shred sticks.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Damn... rg8 headless mod looks so dope.


----------



## Dayn

ZXIIIT said:


> NO, Ibanez should sell and _ONLY_ sell metal looking shred guitars like these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, I'm sure cereal guy knows Ibanez has been doing offset guitars since the '60s and has released some sort of strat style guitar with a soft headstock since the "lawsuit" era.
> 
> With that said, here's hope for an Iron Label Ibanez Destroyer!


I agree. Bring back the Halberd and Falchion, and keep the Xiphos in constant supply.


----------



## HoneyNut

ZXIIIT said:


> NO, Ibanez should sell and _ONLY_ sell metal looking shred guitars like these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, I'm sure cereal guy knows Ibanez has been doing offset guitars since the '60s and has released some sort of strat style guitar with a soft headstock since the "lawsuit" era.
> 
> With that said, here's hope for an Iron Label Ibanez Destroyer!



I'm starting to feel validated... Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas!


----------



## IwantTacos

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez can't hear all the AZ/AZS hate over all the money they're counting.


Literally the only relevant question concerning the az is what the hell took them so long.


----------



## 27InchScale

Hollowway said:


> Anyone know why they don’t make more reissues of super classic stuff that they know will sell? Are they worried about pissing off collectors by increasing supply? @MaxOfMetal any thoughts? I would think the 777 and 77FP would have a run every few years, given how popular they are. Same with the UVs.



Yea I thought that too, however, Ibanez litterally did NOTHING for the 30th Anniversary of the Universe….. really put a bad taste in my mouth, but they are still one of my fav companies deapite this.


----------



## 27InchScale

MaxOfMetal said:


> It seems somewhat different every year, and as distribution methods change so does catalog release. Back when they needed to ship physical copies it was done further in advance and stuff tended to leak sooner, now that it's 99% digital they can send them same day and coordinate with the website folks.
> 
> There are a lot of pieces behind the scenes and the organization itself is somewhat scattered, with distributors/importers for each region needing to get on the same page.




Max do you have any connections to still get the few paper catalogs in print each year? Ive been collecting them and need a 2021 and then the 2022 catalogs. Also the K720 didnt seem to ever be in the catalog, was there a add on sheet for it or what was the deal with that?


----------



## Soya

Personally I wish they'd bring back the 7 string acoustic, damn hard to find one.


----------



## Shredrrr

HoneyNut said:


> Well, you do get the gist of what Im trying to express. I mean Ibanez really has an authentic spot (or 'had' if you count recent models like the AZ). Ibanez has one of the coolest headstock, that's recognizable from miles away. Whereas, with other similar brands, ESP, Jackson, Kramer, its hard to figure out which is which from the headstock. Ibanez, to me, hit the goldilocks with the RG and S.
> 
> Now, to introduce another line, (sorry for going back to this beaten discussion again), that basically tries to stomp over Fender, seems petty. Plus the fact that they are trying to use these wierd switching systems as a selling point, like how many switching options do we really need (or want). Is more more?
> 
> It's 2021, Ibanez couldve introduced an actual new guitar that has nothing to do with 22 fret Fender. I'm thinking more along the lines of evolution of the RG or its variants. The S hasnt evolved much. Im almost asking for more superstrats.
> 
> When you ask 'do we really need more superstrats?' Well, besides the Horizon, Soloist, RG, and a few boutique guitars, there really isn't anything iconic as yet. But the options, and, particularly the design sensibilities of IBANEZ, is so much more.
> 
> To me, it's desperately trying to eat into the Fender (or Suhr) pie. Whereas, I think Ibanez doesn't really need to do it. To me, it harms the Ibanez brand value.



This argument just doesn't make sense to me. I get you may not like what Ibanez is doing but you're cherry picking your examples and ignoring history/reality as many others have said. Ibanez is literally the brand that takes whatever is popular and puts their own spin on it. The RG wasn't "authentic", it was Ibanez trying to get a piece of where the money was at. A super strat by it's very name is derivative of a strat, furthermore the RG was derivative of what Charvel/Jackson were already doing in the 80s. Regardless, Ibanez continues to release plenty of new RG and more traditional shred models every year. I would argue that the AZ IS the evolution of the super strat and is the prominent style of guitar for current day guitar virtuoso. If you don't like the AZ guess what, Ibanez released a new model in 2021 the "Q". 

It's not just limited to Fender. A RG is just a take on a 80s super strat, Destroyer is an explorer, Xiphos is a Jackson warrior, SZ was a copy of PRS, RGD is a Kiesel copy, and the Q is a strandberg, etc.


----------



## HoneyNut

Ill have to budge. I understand my argument is moot. Barking up the wrong tree, believing in false deities. I have to break free from my narrow field of vision. I wish i had more access to sharktooth inlays while they were still a thing, and still hope I can justify a sharktooth once I come around to it. Tough times have been had.


----------



## Emperoff

HoneyNut said:


> Ill have to budge. I understand my argument is moot. Barking up the wrong tree, believing in false deities. I have to break free from my narrow field of vision.



Not really. You actually have a very valid point. The AZ series is indeed Ibanez's take on eating Suhr's market. And since most people can't afford Suhrs (and they know), AZ sales just exploded. It was a very smart move from Ibanez, TBH.

About copying designs and brand identity... That's a pointless discussion. PRS's Silver Sky? Jackson Monarkh? Ibanez Destroyer? Ibanez Xyphos? ESP Eclipse? Pretty much everything is a copy of something else, and nobody cares anymore besides Gibson.

When you start copying designs, it seems the only brand identity thing left lies on the combination of headstock and inlays. But seriously... Who cares?


----------



## BigViolin

Benson, Sco, and Metheny don't care about any of this shit.


----------



## runbirdman

I know I'll be in the minority, but I really want a Prestige SSS AZ or AZS. I'm mainly a Tele player so I recently picked up an AZS2200 and I'm blown away by how good it is. I've never gotten along with Wizard necks so the considerably thicker AZ profile is perfect. As long as they stay in the same ~2k price bracket, I can't see any reason to buy a comparable EBMM (Cutlass, now $2600), PRS (Silver Sky, $2550), or Suhr (Classic T or S, ~$3000). Schecter USA is a comparable quality/value but I can't think of much else that compares in the same price range. Most of the AZ line seems to be targeted towards newer age shred players and some models are geared toward classic Strat players, but the AZS seems to be targeting more of your classic Tele players who want modern appointments. Even with the impending price increase, the AZ(S) line will still be a viable alternative in mid-to-high-end Strat and Tele market. They don't compete directly with the Nash/Danocaster/K-Line/LSL/classic Fender line because players of those don't want modern appointments. However, I'm in the camp wanting old-school-sounding guitars with modern features and these lines are exactly what I've been wanting in the price range.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

This is my take on how my perfect headless should look like:












Stay tuned as I plan to make one or two...


----------



## Shredrrr

Nothing wrong with not liking AZ's it's just bonkers that anyone can say that Ibanez shouldn't make them and as it hurts brand value. That's plain bologna. No one has any issue with someone asking for new cool RGs and Ss but you don't cut a big time revenue generating line to do it. It's not a zero sum game.


----------



## Emperoff

Look at it this way. If the AZs sell so well that Ibanez can afford to offer other not-so-profitable shapes, everybody wins.


----------



## Xaios

Emperoff said:


> Look at it this way. If the AZs sell so well that Ibanez can afford to offer other not-so-profitable shapes, everybody wins.


That's assuming that Ibanez is the kind of brand that would subsidize one lineup through the sales of another, which I'm not particularly convinced they are. They've certainly shown that they're willing to put models that don't sell on the chopping block without so much as a second glance in the past. For all we know, Ibanez might see the success of the AZ line as a sign as a sign to prune other less-successful models in order to invest further into expanding the AZ line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> That's assuming that Ibanez is the kind of brand that would subsidize one lineup through the sales of another, which I'm not particularly convinced they are. They've certainly shown that they're willing to put models that don't sell on the chopping block without so much as a second glance in the past. For all we know, Ibanez might see the success of the AZ line as a sign as a sign to prune other less-successful models in order to invest further into expanding the AZ line.



That's how all the major brands work. You have your series that sell at a volume that makes them particularly profitable, and then ones that sort of pay for themselves, and then the new/weird stuff that won't be profitable for awhile. You balance your resources and expectations there.

The arch of these things is predicted for years, and how well things match up there determines of something is extended or cut. 

Remember, especially in the case of Ibanez, everything is built by contractors. They can't just order more or less on a whim. So if something is performing poorly they just don't renew orders. If it's excelling they arrange for new production targets based on the deal they get from Cortek or Fujigen.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Not sure about the model name, but this is a RG for 2022 indonesian made


----------



## narad

DCM_Allan said:


> Not sure about the model name, but this is a RG for 2022 indonesian made
> 
> 
> View attachment 101454



2020+ Ibanezes are somehow starting to look more like 1990s Carvins


----------



## Leviathus

Dig the inlays.


----------



## mitou

Yeah I've always liked the split block inlays. But neck-thru as well? The first $2k+ Indo?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DCM_Allan said:


> Not sure about the model name, but this is a RG for 2022 indonesian made
> 
> 
> View attachment 101454



Gross.


----------



## possumkiller

It's about time for a silver dot UV reissue.


----------



## jl-austin

Luckily Jackson and ESP (LTD) are still making good old school metal type guitars, so for now, the more Ibanez moves towards Fender, the more I will buy from Jackson (Ironically is owned by Fender).


----------



## DCM_Allan

I think that Ibanez is trying to dig into boutique finishes like mayones or skervesen but is not doing it so well IMO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DCM_Allan said:


> Not sure about the model name, but this is a RG for 2022 indonesian made
> 
> 
> View attachment 101454



Burl top ruining another guitar.


----------



## MFB

It's not awful, but it looks like maple with so much quilt going on that it's falling over itself; I feel like the split block inlays do it more of a disservice than the burl does.


----------



## cardinal

Is that a Lo Pro on that burl guitar? 

And is the burl to color coordinate with the dog?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Is that a Lo Pro on that burl guitar?
> 
> And is the burl to color coordinate with the dog?



Original 

They've been throwing Gotoh hardware on expensive Premiums for awhile.


----------



## aesthyrian

Oh yay, looks like another overpriced "pig wearing lipstick" indo Ibanez. Who keeps buying these fucking things?


----------



## Seabeast2000

aesthyrian said:


> Oh yay, looks like another overpriced "pig wearing lipstick" indo Ibanez. Who keeps buying these fucking things?



I don't know, how did that guy get that one?


----------



## Mathemagician

DCM_Allan said:


> Not sure about the model name, but this is a RG for 2022 indonesian made
> 
> 
> View attachment 101454



Far and away the nicest burl top I’ve seen on an import production model. Which clearly means the full run will be much less impressive. They also did the right aesthetic choice and left it natural color.


----------



## HoneyNut

I don't know why, but I don't feel convinced that that is an actual model of 2022 Indo Ibanez pr premium line. Not prestige either. Something seems off with the trends and aesthetics.


----------



## Surveyor 777

possumkiller said:


> It's about time for a silver dot UV reissue.



How about you can get a silver dot UV reissue and I can get a Premium UV777GR? I most likely couldn't afford a UV777GR reissue.


----------



## possumkiller

I think Ibanez need to do like fender and gibson (and even esp now with the 87s) and keep a range of classic vintage reissue models available for those who don't care for the burbevelone toilet burst aesthetic.


----------



## Shredrrr

possumkiller said:


> I think Ibanez need to do like fender and gibson (and even esp now with the 87s) and keep a range of classic vintage reissue models available for those who don't care for the burbevelone toilet burst aesthetic.



Seems to be what they're thinking with the genesis line although it only seems like the RG550 continues to stick around with the other stuff coming and going as a special edition. The RG570, 521, and 550dx just doesn't have the following as the original neon finishes. Speaking of the genesis line , it seems when they scrapped productions of the RG570 and RG521 Ibanez made them into a a minimalistic RG for the Japanese market in the J line. 

They're at least keeping the burled maple and weird looking stuff to the premium lines. The prestige stuff still looks fairly clean without being too boring.


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> 2020+ Ibanezes are somehow starting to look more like 1990s Carvins


 so true!

And suffering from the same issues: trying to cram too many focal points onto the same guitar.


----------



## KentBrockman

Wish they'd go back to making Prestiges with black non-matching headstocks. It has a less "put together" look that I like.


----------



## Randy

More rosewood headstock caps while we're at it.


----------



## jl-austin

angryification said:


> Wish they'd go back to making Prestiges with black non-matching headstocks. It has a less "put together" look that I like.



I think the reason they don't do this is because it is easy to take those necks and buy an after market body to put them on. Ibanez has very few black headstocks anymore. Which ironically started when the aftermarket body thing started to become popular.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

jl-austin said:


> I think the reason they don't do this is because it is easy to take those necks and buy an after market body to put them on. Ibanez has very few black headstocks anymore. Which ironically started when the aftermarket body thing started to become popular.


It is me being guilty few times ;-)


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

So Amos stated that there's no current plans for a production signature bass as of yet, but that if he gets one eventually that it would be 37" straight scale with a wenge neck and piezo. Here's another nice tease of his LACS bass.


----------



## Musiscience

Randy said:


> More rosewood headstock caps while we're at it.


Nothing wrong with that. I’d be excited if Ibanez just reissued the original Prestige RGA121.

Edit: while not looking too good, are Ibanez bringing back the RGT? That would also be glorious. Can’t we just go back to the early to mid-2000 catalogue please


----------



## Stiman

I'd also love to see the RG7321 again with the Gibraltar bridge, basswood body and rosewood fretboard with the 5 piece neck. I'm really regretting selling that when I did...


----------



## HoneyNut

Shredrrr said:


> Seems to be what they're thinking with the genesis line although it only seems like the RG550 continues to stick around with the other stuff coming and going as a special edition. The RG570, 521, and 550dx just doesn't have the following as the original neon finishes. Speaking of the genesis line , it seems when they scrapped productions of the RG570 and RG521 Ibanez made them into a a minimalistic RG for the Japanese market in the J line.
> 
> They're at least keeping the burled maple and weird looking stuff to the premium lines. The prestige stuff still looks fairly clean without being too boring.



Agreed. I'd like to add that, they could also add the 7xx series into the Genesis line, with a slightly friendlier neck. (and im getting ambitious af here, AANJ? )


----------



## Church2224

All I want would be more genesis models, like the RG770dx, more colors for the RG550 and bring back the RG570, Genesis S models and God willing the RG3120s. Also more S Prestiges and the Return of the RGA Prestiges. That's all I want.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Is it going too far to ask for a "J. Genesis" line?







One of my more significant selling regrets...


----------



## Crungy

Stiman said:


> I'd also love to see the RG7321 again with the Gibraltar bridge, basswood body and rosewood fretboard with the 5 piece neck. I'm really regretting selling that when I did...



Mine does not have the Gibraltar but they're such nice guitars for the money.

Speaking of bridges, did Ibanez ever make a 7 string version of the FX Edge 3 on the M8M?


----------



## StevenC

Church2224 said:


> All I want would be more genesis models, like the RG770dx, more colors for the RG550 and bring back the RG570, Genesis S models and God willing the RG3120s. Also more S Prestiges and the Return of the RGA Prestiges. That's all I want.


They had the RG3770DX recently in Laser Blue and Candy Apple, but I'd love them to do a 770DX in purple.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Is it going too far to ask for a "J. Genesis" line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my more significant selling regrets...



Correcting the URL for clarity. Old auction image of my exact guitar, sold to a member here a few years ago. These things rock.


----------



## Wucan

aesthyrian said:


> Oh yay, looks like another overpriced "pig wearing lipstick" indo Ibanez. Who keeps buying these fucking things?



The quality isn't bad by any means. But it's still a notch or two below the MIJ stuff in terms of finishing and craftsmanship. Ibanez' thought process with guitars like that is to sell on specs and features, so they can charge close to what a no-nonsense Prestige would cost. 

But in my experience, they end up reselling quite poorly no matter what the spec sheet says. The limited Premium RG I had was a fine guitar with modern specs and great looks but it was a struggle to get even half of the pre-tax retail price. And tbf it wasn't quite at the levels of the RG 5xxx MIJs that I shopped around at the time. Just the slight imperfections in fretting, the finish not being as smooth, the setup not as adjustable... 

But it's very easy to sell on how great they look and how they have the latest specs desired by modern musicians. When you're looking at social media, you imagine the guitar in your hands but you can't feel it before buying... but you still buy, anyways.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

FromTheMausoleum said:


> So Amos stated that there's no current plans for a production signature bass as of yet, but that if he gets one eventually that it would be 37" straight scale with a wenge neck and piezo. Here's another nice tease of his LACS bass.
> View attachment 101478



37” scale is stupid but that Nordstrand BigMan is a super fun pickup. I have it in my spalted-top 5-string.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> 37” scale is stupid but that Nordstrand BigMan is a super fun pickup. I have it in my spalted-top 5-string.


Honestly, I'd love to try a straight scale with the 37". It's like the biggest Dingwall scale length but all the strings get it. Plus it sounds wicked with the Piezo blend.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

It’ll sound like hitting a kickball with an oar but go ‘head on.


----------



## wdvu2hegdfuhj

I'm waiting to see if they release any 25.5" prestige or premium 7 strings with trems, would've bought the RG752AHM if it weren't for that hideous binding that looks like a yellow highlighter...


----------



## jruivo26

Church2224 said:


> more colors for the RG550 and bring back the RG570



Would love a LNG RG550 and a Genesis 570


----------



## zw470

Yinz can keep all the ugly AZ guitars, give me more RGRs, more sharktooth inlays and more guitars that are the same color on the front and back.


----------



## jco5055

PromptCritical5 said:


> Yinz can keep all the ugly AZ guitars, give me more RGRs, more sharktooth inlays and more guitars that are the same color on the front and back.



Hi Fellow Pittsburgh-er(?)

For me, idk there's something about Ibanez I can't ever truly let them go...I'm always excited to see what each year's models will be.


----------



## HoneyNut

jco5055 said:


> Hi Fellow Pittsburgh-er(?)
> 
> For me, idk there's something about Ibanez I can't ever truly let them go...I'm always excited to see what each year's models will be.



Some have been following for decades now. That's an accomplishment.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Oh yeah, an RG-AZ would be nifty: Lo-Pro, reverse headstock, non-roasted maple and rosewood boards, sharktooth inlay or something. Same other specs as the AZ.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Oh yeah, an RG-AZ would be nifty: Lo-Pro, reverse headstock, non-roasted maple and rosewood boards, sharktooth inlay or something. Same other specs as the AZ.



I'm in almost the reverse camp. 

Give me these as RGs with locking trems in 7:





These are pretty much perfect, and I owned both (sold the HH), I just wish they had locking trem and RG horns.


----------



## Stiman

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm in almost the reverse camp.
> 
> Give me these as RGs with locking trems in 7:
> 
> View attachment 101525
> View attachment 101526
> 
> 
> These are pretty much perfect, and I owned both (sold the HH), I just wish they had locking trem and RG horns.




Yes, 100% agree! Basic color, roasted neck, RG horns and trem.

RG headstock too?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stiman said:


> RG headstock too?





This dude gets it.


----------



## zw470

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm in almost the reverse camp.
> 
> Give me these as RGs with locking trems in 7:
> 
> View attachment 101525
> View attachment 101526
> 
> 
> These are pretty much perfect, and I owned both (sold the HH), I just wish they had locking trem and RG horns.



So an Apex 100 and an Apex 200


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PromptCritical5 said:


> So an Apex 100 and an Apex 200



Close, but yeah. Those were great, I wish I didn't sell my 100. There's one on Reverb I keep hovering over the trigger on.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Close, but yeah. Those were great, I wish I didn't sell my 100. There's one on Reverb I keep hovering over the trigger on.


Wish I still had the Apex200. That was my fav Ibanez I've ever had. (Also wish I still had the 7V7 because wtf is with the prices on those).


----------



## Samark




----------



## Emperoff

Samark said:


> View attachment 101546



*ABALONE IS BACK, BITCHES!*


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> BEHOLD!
> 
> *ABALONE IS BACK, BITCHES!*



Back in 98'. Where it belongs. 

JCRGQM1 for the curious.


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> Back in 98'. Where it belongs.
> 
> JCRGQM1 for the curious.



Damn you guys and your fake (Ibanez) news 

(Although I'm thankful for abalone not coming back, lol)


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm in almost the reverse camp.
> 
> Give me these as RGs with locking trems in 7:
> 
> View attachment 101525
> View attachment 101526
> 
> 
> These are pretty much perfect, and I owned both (sold the HH), I just wish they had locking trem and RG horns.



Meanwhile I just want an AZ7 in a hardtail. Would take a simple white or black color. Everything else is neat to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Meanwhile I just want an AZ7 in a hardtail. Would take a simple white or black color. Everything else is neat to me.



Just block it. It's not a Floyd or anything, so it's basically a a cheapo bolt style trem blocker away from a fixed bridge. 

Uptake on these hasn't been great, so they might just can the AZ7s before they extend the line. :/


----------



## CanserDYI

Abalone is one of those things that is SICK in like, 2 or 3 tiny little spots to accent, but full binding/inlays just...way too much. I love abalone truss rod covers on blue painted guitars.


----------



## Emperoff

CanserDYI said:


> Abalone is one of those things that is SICK in like, 2 or 3 tiny little spots to accent, but full binding/inlays just...way too much. I love abalone truss rod covers on blue painted guitars.



Abalone looks rad on maple, yet nobody seems to do it.


----------



## CanserDYI

Emperoff said:


> Abalone looks rad on maple, yet nobody seems to do it.


Yessss that looks fantastic.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Abalone is almost always ugly.

My PRS has abalone birds, and for that it better be on its best behavior

this gets a pass though but that's only because there's so little of it:


----------



## Crungy

That maple board with abalone looks awesome!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

In a world, overpopulated with matt finished, spalted maple and poplar burl in pale blue burst... frankly, I miss the 1998 catalogues with full abalone purfling on gloss black guitars with chrome hardware. 

I’m not sure what we’ll see from Ibanez in 2022, but I doubt I’ll buy a new one. I’m waiting to see if any of the good stuff from yesteryear will hit eBay and the second hand stores once the flavour of the month gets preordered by wannabe YouTubers 

Or maybe Ibanez will surprise me this year?


----------



## Emperoff

_MonSTeR_ said:


> In a world, overpopulated with matt finished, spalted maple and poplar burl in pale blue burst... frankly, I miss the 1998 catalogues with full abalone purfling on gloss black guitars with chrome hardware.
> 
> I’m not sure what we’ll see from Ibanez in 2022, but I doubt I’ll buy a new one. I’m waiting to see if any of the good stuff from yesteryear will hit eBay and the second hand stores once the flavour of the month gets preordered by wannabe YouTubers
> 
> Or maybe Ibanez will surprise me this year?



I miss those 90's finishes as much as the other ones you mentioned


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I like Abalone inlays, but I'm not a fan of it anywhere else on the guitar.
I do own an '07 LTD EC-1000 with abalone everywhere though---good thing that its a fantastic guitar or else i'd kick its ugly butt to the curb ..... LOL


----------



## nickgray

_MonSTeR_ said:


> frankly, I miss the 1998 catalogues with full abalone purfling



https://bcrich.com/product/shredzilla-z6-prophecy-exotic-with-floyd-rose/

None more abalone.


----------



## Musiscience

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Abalone is almost always ugly.
> 
> My PRS has abalone birds, and for that it better be on its best behavior
> 
> this gets a pass though but that's only because there's so little of it:


Ooofff that’s a stunner. The inlays, the top, the color… damn. So is that a Schecter CS?


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just block it. It's not a Floyd or anything, so it's basically a a cheapo bolt style trem blocker away from a fixed bridge.
> 
> Uptake on these hasn't been great, so they might just can the AZ7s before they extend the line. :/



Aww man, I was hoping for a refresh with attractive colors. That sea foam they did for the 6 is nice as is the white. I normally love matte finishes but I really don’t like that “natural black burst” color for the HH. It’s like they took all the “fun” out of the finishes for the two 7 offerings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Aww man, I was hoping for a refresh with attractive colors. That sea foam they did for the 6 is nice as is the white. I normally love matte finishes but I really don’t like that “natural black burst” color for the HH. It’s like they took all the “fun” out of the finishes for the two 7 offerings.



They chose the two best selling finishes, for the AZ series overall (burst) and instruments overall (black).


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Musiscience said:


> Ooofff that’s a stunner. The inlays, the top, the color… damn. So is that a Schecter CS?



Suhr CS. One of the ones on their main CS page


----------



## Hollowway

Abalone will be back. All trends die off and get reborn later. Like mom jeans. Unfortunately.


----------



## Xaios

Hollowway said:


> Abalone will be back. All trends die off and get reborn later. Like mom jeans. Unfortunately.


I look forward to the re-emergence of the guitar equivalent of a guy with fake Oaklies, frosted tips, a "No Fear" t-shirt, unfathomably baggy cutoff jeans that hang well below the ass-crack, Etnies and a puka shell necklace.


----------



## Leviathus

This was peak abalone...


----------



## Boojakki

New Models: RGT1270OPB-DTF / RGT1220PB-ABS

Soon...:


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## Kyle Jordan

Boojakki said:


> New Models: RGT1270OPB-DTF / RGT1220PB-ABS
> 
> Soon...:




I like the look of the dark one. We'll see in the actual video though. That light one though, that seems all sorts of fugly.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Well there goes my hope that the 2022 catalog was going to be only Fishman/Evertune. Hmmmph.


----------



## Adieu

nickgray said:


> https://bcrich.com/product/shredzilla-z6-prophecy-exotic-with-floyd-rose/
> 
> None more abalone.
> 
> View attachment 101553



They forgot to do the tuner knobs and the truss rod cover


----------



## DCM_Allan




----------



## Musiscience

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101558


Make it Prestige and not as gaudy and we have a deal. As mentioned previously, might as well buy a used 90s Carvin and have the same look for half the price.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101558



personally I very much like the lighter one, I'm in the market for a stupid looking 6 and if the premium quality is good for how fucking EXPENSIVE they are any more I might be tempted


----------



## BigPhi84

Videos are starting to drop on the official Ibanez YouTube channel.


----------



## BigPhi84

New multi-scale BTB. 37”-34.5” fan.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Uptake on these hasn't been great, so they might just can the AZ7s before they extend the line. :/



That'd be a shame to can them rather than just "fix" them. I think they just ended up where no one wanted? At least for me, give them 22 frets or give them the Lo Pro (and maybe just make it an RG haha). But a shape made awkward with the 24 frets (IMHO) that I can't really dive bomb or Dime squeal with that trem is a bit of a pass for me. 

If they'd made it 22 frets or with a Lo Pro, I'd probably have two of them, and I wonder if I'm not alone in this?


----------



## cardinal

BigPhi84 said:


> New multi-scale BTB. 37”-34.5” fan.



Fan specs check out IMHO. I'd be interested in that thing.

And I love some shreddy bass demos.


----------



## BigPhi84

AZ Premium HSH with 24 frets.


----------



## cardinal

7 AZ string premium


----------



## HoneyNut

Just saw the neck through premium RG, the dark one seems interesting.


----------



## Emperoff

cardinal said:


> 7 AZ string premium




Another pukeburst 7-string?

Yawn.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

BigPhi84 said:


> AZ Premium HSH with 24 frets.



This is incredibly blatantly a Suhr copy; the knob choice is a deaaad giveaway. And "Oval C" neck profile vs modern elliptical lol.











Honestly I think it's great. I think this set of specs shouldn't be locked in the 3k price range, and it's not like anyone who is buying Suhr is going to get an Ibanez instead just because it has the same features. I hope the local shop gets one in because I have a great deal of love in my heart for the AZ2204N and I'd love to give this a spin and compare it to its inspiration, which I currently have on the way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> That'd be a shame to can them rather than just "fix" them. I think they just ended up where no one wanted? At least for me, give them 22 frets or give them the Lo Pro (and maybe just make it an RG haha). But a shape made awkward with the 24 frets (IMHO) that I can't really dive bomb or Dime squeal with that trem is a bit of a pass for me.
> 
> If they'd made it 22 frets or with a Lo Pro, I'd probably have two of them, and I wonder if I'm not alone in this?



The 24 fret models outsell the 22 fret by something like 2:1, and one of the the biggest hallmarks of the line is supposed to be the 510, so I don't see what you want happening just yet, at least as a Prestige. 

But as long as AZs keep making them tons of money they'll play around with the formula. 

I'm more of in the camp that wants to see some of the AZ's features make their way to locking bridge equipped RGs.


----------



## HoneyNut

I like that AZ HSH 


Edit: a lot. Deck that trem. Nut sauce yum. What pups are those?


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 24 fret models outsell the 22 fret by something like 2:1, and one of the the biggest hallmarks of the line is supposed to be the 510, so I don't see what you want happening just yet, at least as a Prestige.
> 
> But as long as AZs keep making them tons of money they'll play around with the formula.
> 
> I'm more of in the camp that wants to see some of the AZ's features make their way to locking bridge equipped RGs.



Which AZ features? Neck specs? I'm drawing a blank on melding the two outside of bridge and neck dimensions.


----------



## HoneyNut

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm more of in the camp that wants to see some of the AZ's features make their way to locking bridge equipped RGs.



I always took you for a RG purist for some reason. Which features were you thinking of?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Which AZ features? Neck specs? I'm drawing a blank on melding the two outside of bridge and neck dimensions.



Roasted maple, nice muted colors, pickguards, HSS options, simple inlay, etc. 

Like I said in my previous post, give me an RG with the same specs as the AZ24047 with a Lo-Pro or OE.


----------



## drb

Not sure anyone has posted this yet:
https://www.ibanez.com/eu/news/detail/20201118171450.html


----------



## CanserDYI

BigPhi84 said:


> New multi-scale BTB. 37”-34.5” fan.



Fuck. FUCK. I didnt need this to pop up this year....shit I have too many things to buy.


----------



## Shredrrr

I really like the RGT fixed bridge models, both the premium and iron label. I'm more and more interested each year in those mid tier lines.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

HoneyNut said:


> I like that AZ HSH
> 
> 
> Edit: a lot. Deck that trem. Nut sauce yum. What pups are those?



Me too.

Some DiMarzio set, and I think the bridge is routed so you'll have to block it rather than deck it.

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/az47p1qm_1p_01.html

edit: looks like there might be a deck right below the level of the top


----------



## Aewrik

There's a measurable GAS building over this one... I don't know why the mono saddle bridge, though. Cheaper than gibraltar?

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgrtb621_1p_01.html

Edit: There's even a video on the tubes


----------



## spork141

This cant be everything right? Interesting models but seems light


----------



## Shredrrr

spork141 said:


> This cant be everything right? Interesting models but seems light


 
Yeah they definitely have more. There are no new prestige models at all, just one new paint job.


----------



## MrWulf

Holy shit these neck thru Ibanez are making me wanting to throw my Schecter fanboy card away....the RGT1270PB in particular looks hot....too bad its a 6 lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

spork141 said:


> This cant be everything right? Interesting models but seems light



IIRC there's always more. 

But so far out of what we're seeing now, I dig the 3 AZs, but that's about it.






Just, either solid finishes or curly maple. Just give me that.  That solid black AZ is actually hot AF.


----------



## HoneyNut

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> solid black AZ is actually hot AF.



That is v nice


----------



## BigPhi84

Not sure how I feel about the aesthetics of this model…

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ez-j-custom-rg8570cst-electric-guitar-natural

The pickup rings remind me of the golden 90’s era of Ibanez, and fretboard inlays scream “vintage”, but I don’t know if it fits the J.Custom vibe… (Yeah, I know that some of you will say that J.Custom guitars are for Boomer doctors/lawyers, and you might have a point, but I still like ‘em.)


----------



## sell2792

Just came across these on IG


----------



## alexanderhelling

A few fixed bridge az's or some talmans would have been cool. The poplar trend is going on for far too long


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still hoping for a Destroyer. Still know I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Was this posted already? The US 2022 line up

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/news/detail/20211203155749.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Was this posted already? The US 2022 line up
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/news/detail/20211203155749.html



So yeah, a little more, but not much more. 

Once again, the GIO gets the coolest finish of the bunch.


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So yeah, a little more, but not much more.
> 
> Once again, the GIO gets the coolest finish of the bunch.


Like seriously what a killer looking guitar


----------



## IwantTacos

are there new s's? did they fix their multi scale parallel? no? see ya'll next year.

also I like that the az which started off as tasteful suhr modern instagram Neo-soul guitar is now just a veneered out RG with a different headstock.


----------



## CanserDYI

Dude thats a fucking GIO??? Fuck man lol I'm grabbing one of those no questions.

EDIT: Ya'll they have roasted necks too, I'm in love.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

At least the announced price hike was mostly a head fake to keep the warehouses from locking up all the inventory, and what did go up was at most $100 retail.

It was always going to be a thin year, they can't keep up with back orders of the currently available so that's where their focus is, not on making a lot more different models to back order.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez Rules said:


> At least the announced price hike was mostly a head fake to keep the warehouses from locking up all the inventory, and what did go up was at most $100 retail.
> 
> It was always going to be a thin year, they can't keep up with back orders of the currently available so that's where their focus is, not on making a lot more different models to back order.



Yeah the lack of new shit is to be expected, and I don't blame them.

But bro just give me a destroyer. 
EDIT: I know they sell like shit, but I'll keep dreaming. And at least it's more likely than the Javier Reyes Strat.


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> …That solid black AZ is actually hot AF.


came here to say that.

also, I’m really curious as to how well the premium lines are doing and how sustainable the premium non-AZ models are. I’m not shit-talking, I love my premiums. I’m just starting to get the feeling their purpose has shifted based on these new RGTs and the few RGs from last couple years. Like, are these now the gaudy finish line of guitars? Did the ocean-barf burst actually sell (I liked the ocean-barf burst, hated the mismatched fret/hardware coloring)?


----------



## thebeesknees22

DCM_Allan said:


> View attachment 101558



i love their channel. Their videos crack me up, and they're demo songs are ridiculously good


----------



## zw470




----------



## CanserDYI

Are GIO's made in indo too? Or are those China? I'll be buying one either way, but if they're made next to the other guys, I'll feel a little better lol


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I desperately wish that pink S561 had an extra string. I need a pink 7-string HSS S-series in my life.


----------



## CanserDYI

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I desperately wish that pink S561 had an extra string. I need a pink 7-string HSS S-series in my life.


Yes. Yes. 










YES.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

CanserDYI said:


> Yes. Yes.
> YES.


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> That'd be a shame to can them rather than just "fix" them. I think they just ended up where no one wanted? At least for me, give them 22 frets or give them the Lo Pro (and maybe just make it an RG haha). But a shape made awkward with the 24 frets (IMHO) that I can't really dive bomb or Dime squeal with that trem is a bit of a pass for me.
> 
> If they'd made it 22 frets or with a Lo Pro, I'd probably have two of them, and I wonder if I'm not alone in this?


An AZ24047 with 22 frets would be top of my GAS list


----------



## mitou

Whoa finally a Prestige with a finish that isn't boring as shit


----------



## spacebard

Who wants an Iceman ukulele?


----------



## zw470

mitou said:


> Whoa finally a Prestige with a finish that isn't boring as shit



Give me _one _good reason the back of that guitar isn't the same color as the front


----------



## nickgray

spacebard said:


> Who wants an Iceman ukulele?


----------



## Stiman

Not sure if someone mentioned it already, but the RG565 is gone from the Ibanez website.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Nice to see Ibanez come out with multiscale BTB basses. That's always been the extra-long-scale bass, so it's cool that if you want the gigantic Dingwall-esque scale length you can get it there and they still have the EHB with the more balanced setup.

Otherwise kind of a whatever update. Thankfully no Prestige RGA7 hardtail, otherwise I'd have to make some Decisions.


----------



## Stiman

Really wanted more 7-string options... I'm beginning to consider buying a 6 string for B standard instead of waiting for Ibanez to come out with a 7 I like...


----------



## Xaios

mitou said:


> Whoa finally a Prestige with a finish that isn't boring as shit


God, Ibanez, _PLEASE_, that in a 7 string. Please _please *please*_.


----------



## /wrists

Something about the headstock turns me away from them so much. And then the neck is whatever imo.


----------



## jwade

The page for the iron label Xiphos has nothing under the ‘lineup’ section. Guess they didn’t sell well?


----------



## bastardbullet

Why no love for a saber 7 damn.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'm def grabbing one of those RGT1220PB models.....Premium Model you say? Oh the shame!!!


----------



## mitou

PromptCritical5 said:


> Give me _one _good reason the back of that guitar isn't the same color as the front



It's cheaper to do it that way


----------



## Vyn

PromptCritical5 said:


> View attachment 101564



Honestly that's one of the best things Ibanez has released in a while.


----------



## gunch

Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?


----------



## Grindspine

Whoa... 35-37" BTB multi-scale.. yes please!
BTB806MS | BTB | ELECTRIC BASSES | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Grindspine said:


> Whoa... 35-37" BTB multi-scale.. yes please!
> BTB806MS | BTB | ELECTRIC BASSES | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


----------



## CanserDYI

gunch said:


> Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?


Yeah it's the worst parts of Schecter and Kiesel just shiiiiiitttttted all over an ibby.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

gunch said:


> Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?



Nah. The brown one is worse. This one looks like a gaudy zombie RG.


----------



## jl-austin

I actually like the muted gray. 

No 540PII re-issue...... as expected.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stiman said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned it already, but the RG565 is gone from the Ibanez website.



Those were only meant to be a one-shot limited model, so it's not surprising.

Sweetwater was able to get a second run of exclusive colors, so it's not hopeless for more at some point.


----------



## cardinal

spacebard said:


> Who wants an Iceman ukulele?


My kids are getting that.


----------



## cardinal

Wish they would ship that BTB fanned sixer with a low F#. Come on; do this thing!


----------



## KentBrockman

So much focus on the Premiums...I just want a nice 7 string S Prestige with a trem.


----------



## Phlegethon

gunch said:


> Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?



Hardly the worst thing I've seen. However, the wiz 3 neck and the fact that it seems AN/TZ is getting put into EVERYTHING RG related? Makes this a very expensive mod platform at best for me. Definitely a swing and a miss.


----------



## Dayn

A couple of sick guitars that hit me right where I want, followed up by a fatal blow with the multiscale BTB. I'd love to see the pricing for that in AUD. It might be exactly what I'm after.


----------



## Wucan

The black satin version looking pretty slick tho


----------



## sunnyd88

BigPhi84 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the aesthetics of this model…
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ez-j-custom-rg8570cst-electric-guitar-natural
> 
> The pickup rings remind me of the golden 90’s era of Ibanez, and fretboard inlays scream “vintage”, but I don’t know if it fits the J.Custom vibe… (Yeah, I know that some of you will say that J.Custom guitars are for Boomer doctors/lawyers, and you might have a point, but I still like ‘em.)


This is a crash course on how to make a $3000 Japanese made top tier guitar look like a $200 Chinese made GIO.


----------



## Dayn

New target acquired. The multiscale BTB 6-string is only around $2,200AU. Absolutely nothing can compete in that price range in Australia except Ormsby, but there's been neither hide nor hair of any upcoming bass, and even if there was it wouldn't be available this year. Goddamn I'm getting that bass as soon as its available.

Which is, when, 2023 at this rate?


----------



## sunnyd88

mitou said:


> Whoa finally a Prestige with a finish that isn't boring as shit


This finish is way more boring looking than that awesome Frozen Ocean finish from like two years ago. It was a trans finish, foil finish, and bit of sparkle too all in one finish.


----------



## AxeHappy

Intriguingly enough, if you go to the model page, the Frozen Ocean finish is one of the two available finishes. 

To me, it's not nearly as interesting as the colour shifting paint, but to each their own.


----------



## sunnyd88

AxeHappy said:


> Intriguingly enough, if you go to the model page, the Frozen Ocean finish is one of the two available finishes.
> 
> To me, it's not nearly as interesting as the colour shifting paint, but to each their own.


Fair enough, I just think I've seen the color shifting finish too much as a trend, especially this hue. It's always this purple/blue color shift. I used to like it a lot when ESP used it for it's Custom Shop stuff and used the very high quality Maziora color shifting paint in different hues from Nippon Paint. Maziora had a really noticeable color shift that popped. I'm guessing that these mass produced LTDs, Ibanez, whatever other color shifting guitars from other brands are using cheaper color shifting paint that doesn't pop as much but I could very much be wrong lol


----------



## AxeHappy

My Genesis Collection RG570VC didn't do the colour shift nearly as well as my Rusti Abstract Prototype or various JPs I've seen. 

But also not nearly as well as the old ass XPT700RC I had back in the day so maybe the 570s were just a bad example of Ibanez colour shifting. Heh.


----------



## Mathemagician

spacebard said:


> Who wants an Iceman ukulele?



I fucking do! Lol.



jwade said:


> The page for the iron label Xiphos has nothing under the ‘lineup’ section. Guess they didn’t sell well?



Did they even get more than 5 of them into the wild?



gunch said:


> Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?



Echoing the sentiment that yeah that’s a carvin.


----------



## mitou

sunnyd88 said:


> This finish is way more boring looking than that awesome Frozen Ocean finish from like two years ago. It was a trans finish, foil finish, and bit of sparkle too all in one finish.



They've been doing those transparent ash tops for a long time now. I'm getting sick of them. I agree that the Frozen Ocean is probably the nicest one but I'll take a cool solid color over it any day.


----------



## possumkiller

sunnyd88 said:


> This is a crash course on how to make a $3000 Japanese made top tier guitar look like a $200 Chinese made GIO.


And the new GIO is a crash course in how to make a cheap ass beginner guitar look like a professional instrument with a well thought out and executed aesthetic (apart from the gross roasted maple which is to necks what ESP's bright orange "vintage white" is to binding).


----------



## Crungy

Man, I might need this.


----------



## Stiman

Any guesses on where the prices will land for the 3 RGT guitars? Hopefully not too far from 2k CAD.

Edit: I'm thinking of getting one of these for B standard.


----------



## possumkiller

I never thought I would be gassing harder for a GIO than any of the prestige RGs. That blacked out one with the pickguard looks hot as well. That chameleon blue metallic would look sweet on the 7 string GIO.


----------



## Musiscience

Well, this is peak RG. Time to start convincing myself I don't need one...


----------



## I play music

Any idea why Ibanez would put zero frets on all BTBs and not on all other models?

And where are the instruments from the original poll here? Is this just the first batch and more new models later or is that it?


----------



## possumkiller

Musiscience said:


> Well, this is peak RG. Time to start convincing myself I don't need one...
> 
> View attachment 101586


What pisses me off is the nice metallic finishes that only cover the front face of the body leaving the back and sides natural or brown. That dog just ain't gonna fucking hunt.


----------



## StevenC

Crungy said:


> Man, I might need this.
> 
> View attachment 101585


This in a 6 string would be great


----------



## I play music

Also do all now just play Polyphia style on old 6 strings or where are all the 7s and 8s that made me like Ibanez or at least baritones? QXL anyone, RGAXL?
Am I old man shouting at crowd?


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

Came across this on an Australian website. Just a re color of the current deep forrest green version. Makes me think it was listed by accident and there's definitely more models (or new colours for current models) on the way.

https://www.riffsandlicks.com.au/ibanez-rg5320c-pw-prestige-electric-guitar-pearl-white


----------



## drb

Something about Ibanez just never does it for me but that flip flop prestige RG is calling to me.


----------



## CanserDYI

I play music said:


> Also do all now just play Polyphia style on old 6 strings or where are all the 7s and 8s that made me like Ibanez or at least baritones? QXL anyone, RGAXL?
> Am I old man shouting at crowd?


We have went full circle, we now have old men shouting to bring back 7 and 8 strings.


----------



## jwade

gaspoweredteeth said:


> Came across this on an Australian website. Just a re color of the current deep forrest green version. Makes me think it was listed by accident and there's definitely more models (or new colours for current models) on the way.
> 
> https://www.riffsandlicks.com.au/ibanez-rg5320c-pw-prestige-electric-guitar-pearl-white



I really like this. A lot.


----------



## jwade

Mathemagician said:


> Did they even get more than 5 of them into the wild?


I don’t know what the deal is. They put this video up (on the official YouTube channel) just 13 days ago. I’ve been thinking about getting one but I haven’t seen it listed as in stock anywhere ever.


----------



## Shredrrr

gunch said:


> Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?



I like it. Wish it had less gaudy inlays and a gloss finish though. I'm in the market for a fixed bridge metal oriented guitar and will def put this on my list. Axion label with the fishmans, this and the new RGRT Iron Label all are solid contenders right now.


----------



## Lukhas

gunch said:


> Ibanez's most aggressively ugly model yet?






Well, at least you don't quite need to try to find a RGT nearly as hard as before anymore... I guess.

EDIT: Oh wait, it's an Edge and not a low profile trem. Nevermind!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

AxeHappy said:


> Intriguingly enough, if you go to the model page, the Frozen Ocean finish is one of the two available finishes.
> 
> To me, it's not nearly as interesting as the colour shifting paint, but to each their own.



THis one? https://reverb.com/item/43171035-ibanez-prestige-rg5120m-electric-guitar-frozen-ocean


----------



## odibrom

You all have already seen these guitars and spoken about their aesthetics and specs and what not... but my question is: is is that the HH have a mini switch for extra sounds and the HSH doesn't when it have even more possibilities since they're 5 coils against 4? Doesn't makes much sense to me... I have 2x HSH guitars, one S540 and one UV777P. The S540 delivers 113 combinations in a stealthy fashion (Tripleshot rings for the hums, 5 way super switch to manage the hums' mix and a blend pot for the single+hums mix, no tone pot), the UV deliver 73 tones (the same Tripleshot's wiring scheme for the hums + a Freeway 5B5-01 switch). OK, I know, mine are overkill, but my question is still relevant...


----------



## Crungy

I play music said:


> Any idea why Ibanez would put zero frets on all BTBs and not on all other models?



My guess is they're offering things that Dingwall players have been asking for or stopped making. 

Not sure if Dingwall made neck throughs in the past but I know they did offer a zero fret and stopped offering it. Ibanez has to be in a better position to have instruments like that mass produced vs a small custom shop that's maxed out.


----------



## possumkiller

jwade said:


> I really like this. A lot.


Holy fucking fuck man. Another amazing prestige ruined with a natural body backside.


----------



## I play music

Crungy said:


> My guess is they're offering things that Dingwall players have been asking for or stopped making.
> 
> Not sure if Dingwall made neck throughs in the past but I know they did offer a zero fret and stopped offering it. Ibanez has to be in a better position to have instruments like that mass produced vs a small custom shop that's maxed out.


https://dingwallguitars.com/discussions/ever-considered-any-bass-with-zero-fret-esp-four-strings
looks like Dingwall doesn't make them anymore because of buzzing problems
I don't have too much experience with zero frets so not sure about them and was just wondering why Ibanez would put them on one line and on others not. Like either they think it's a better solution or not


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Crungy said:


> Not sure if Dingwall made neck throughs in the past but I know they did offer a zero fret and stopped offering it. Ibanez has to be in a better position to have instruments like that mass produced vs a small custom shop that's maxed out.



Dingwall Combustions are Chinese-made and just as "mass produced" as anything else, fwiw.


----------



## zw470

possumkiller said:


> Holy fucking fuck man. Another amazing prestige ruined with a natural body backside.



It's ok though they went out of their way to match the headstock


----------



## Musiscience

possumkiller said:


> Holy fucking fuck man. Another amazing prestige ruined with a natural body backside.





PromptCritical5 said:


> It's ok though they went out of their way to match the headstock



It really doesn’t bother me that much, I actually quite like it. It gives it more of a PRS or Mayones vibe.


----------



## MrWulf

Dingwall never considered neck through.

But i'd love to grab one of those Ibanez nt fan fret bass tho. Would throw my money asap if they have a fretless option tho haha


----------



## Wildebeest

Wait, we want black unmatching headstocks again?


----------



## zw470

Wildebeest said:


> Wait, we want black unmatching headstocks again?



I would enthusiastically trade color-matched headstocks for the back of the body to not just be bare wood.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Wildebeest said:


> Wait, we want black unmatching headstocks again?





PromptCritical5 said:


> I would enthusiastically trade color-matched headstocks for the back of the body to not just be bare wood.



No. No. No.



No.


The back of the body has to match the front of the body which has to match the headstock. Unless it's a tasteful flame maple top, when you just have to think RG3120 from back in 1997. That was the correct answer.


----------



## KentBrockman

jl-austin said:


> I think the reason they don't do this is because it is easy to take those necks and buy an after market body to put them on. Ibanez has very few black headstocks anymore. Which ironically started when the aftermarket body thing started to become popular.



That's pretty interesting. I didn't know that the after-market body switch was a thing.


----------



## sunnyd88

mitou said:


> They've been doing those transparent ash tops for a long time now. I'm getting sick of them. I agree that the Frozen Ocean is probably the nicest one but I'll take a cool solid color over it any day.


It's not just a transparent ash top. It has a foil pattern and some sparkle in it as well which is what makes it cool for me.


----------



## wdvu2hegdfuhj

Any idea when the next batch will be? Are we talking later this month or like half a year from now? Still waiting on 7 strings with trems


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bro how tf you gonna mention there's a 35 - 37'' fanned fret BTB and not link the one that isn't ugly as sin. 






This finish is straight out of the late '80s - early '90s and I'm living for it


----------



## MrWulf

I dig the transparent grey more. 
Although what's up with the battery placement lol. Cant it just be somewhere near the cavity or at least, somewhere that make sense?


----------



## CanserDYI

Can y'all just stop posting about it? Fuck. 

Btw all Ibanez batteries are weird af imo. Always in some weird offset position in the middle of the back so weird.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro how tf you gonna mention there's a 35 - 37'' fanned fret BTB and not link the one that isn't ugly as sin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This finish is straight out of the late '80s - early '90s and I'm living for it


Missing a string.


----------



## zw470

_MonSTeR_ said:


> No. No. No.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> The back of the body has to match the front of the body which has to match the headstock. Unless it's a tasteful flame maple top, when you just have to think RG3120 from back in 1997. That was the correct answer.



I was actually going to say the back has to match the front but then I thought of bursts where the back is just the same color as the outside of the burst and I think that's reasonable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Missing a string.



By bass playing is no better than Nikki Sixx's so I can survive at least.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Masoo2 said:


> Like seriously what a killer looking guitar


WTF, I did not need to see this, and only $299...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

angryification said:


> That's pretty interesting. I didn't know that the after-market body switch was a thing.



It wasn't. He doesn't know what he's talking about. 



MrWulf said:


> I dig the transparent grey more.
> Although what's up with the battery placement lol. Cant it just be somewhere near the cavity or at least, somewhere that make sense?



Ibanez has been putting it between the pickups for decades. 



I play music said:


> https://dingwallguitars.com/discussions/ever-considered-any-bass-with-zero-fret-esp-four-strings
> looks like Dingwall doesn't make them anymore because of buzzing problems
> I don't have too much experience with zero frets so not sure about them and was just wondering why Ibanez would put them on one line and on others not. Like either they think it's a better solution or not



They usually use newer models to experiment with things. With most things instrument related it's rarely a case of things being objectively better and more about what players tend to like or dislike on a whim.


----------



## MrWulf

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez has been putting it between the pickups for decades.



I mean Ibanez have sensible battery placement before


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MrWulf said:


> I mean Ibanez have sensible battery placement before



What's the difference? It's still a separate compartment, why does specific location matter?

They do it to piggyback on the wire traces from the pickups, which is somewhat sensible in itself.


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> You all have already seen these guitars and spoken about their aesthetics and specs and what not... but my question is: is is that the HH have a mini switch for extra sounds and the HSH doesn't when it have even more possibilities since they're 5 coils against 4? Doesn't makes much sense to me... I have 2x HSH guitars, one S540 and one UV777P. The S540 delivers 113 combinations in a stealthy fashion (Tripleshot rings for the hums, 5 way super switch to manage the hums' mix and a blend pot for the single+hums mix, no tone pot), the UV deliver 73 tones (the same Tripleshot's wiring scheme for the hums + a Freeway 5B5-01 switch). OK, I know, mine are overkill, but my question is still relevant...



Well there are my next guitars. Holy shit.


----------



## Stiman

MaxOfMetal said:


> They usually use newer models to experiment with things. With most things instrument related it's rarely a case of things being objectively better and more about what players tend to like or dislike on a whim.



This makes me wonder, why can't they do like Fender and Gibson do, offer your flagships in a few standard colors?

Like, give us an RG in 3 standard colors, with and without trem, 6 and 7 strings. And then experiment with other guitars but never really change the core offering.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stiman said:


> This makes me wonder, why can't they do like Fender and Gibson do, offer your flagships in a few standard colors?
> 
> Like, give us an RG in 3 standard colors, with and without trem, 6 and 7 strings. And then experiment with other guitars but never really change the core offering.



That's basically what the RG550/655 and RG752 platforms are. While the names have changed, they've had a standard RG 6 & 7 with very similar specs and at very similar relative pricing for decades. 

The basic basswood/maple/rosewood in solid colors with trem and HSH pickups in a guard has never left the lineup in almost six full decades.


----------



## Shredrrr

I feel like I need a basswood RG with a AN/TZ combo as god intended.


----------



## Tree

MaxOfMetal said:


> It wasn't. He doesn't know what he's talking about.



I have nothing to contribute to this thread, but this is the only important post in here. 

I was scratching my head so hard when I first read that post, like


----------



## Masoo2

I keep looking more and more into that fanned 6 string BTB...seems about perfect for the price. I've been headless exclusively on guitars for a while now but bass seems to be the exception as I haven't ran across any headless multiscales with a 37 inch low end (cmon Ibanez ). Need an excuse to stop programming bass and this seems to meet all of the marks.

Real curious about the pickups and how well the the supposed "lower one of the coils to get a single coil sound!" can get to something like a Jazz pickup tone.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Stiman said:


> This makes me wonder, why can't they do like Fender and Gibson do, offer your flagships in a few standard colors?
> 
> Like, give us an RG in 3 standard colors, with and without trem, 6 and 7 strings. And then experiment with other guitars but never really change the core offering.


This might be the result of how they operate. They do not own any facility in Japan, most probably they always order their guitars. So they don’t have a proper r&d department in the factory to test new finishes all the time. Limited colors means less of a fuss ordering the bulk of the guitars and thus better profit margin.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> This might be the result of how they operate. They do not own any facility in Japan, most probably they always order their guitars. So they don’t have a proper r&d department in the factory to test new finishes all the time. Limited colors means less of a fuss ordering the bulk of the guitars and thus better profit margin.



Fujigen has a complete R&D department that Ibanez utilizes to prototype new models. They also have the LACS facility and part ownership in a Cortek facility and another in China just to help prototype and develop new models. 

Finish options are driven by demand from dealers/distributors and sales. The better selling a model, the more finishes it's typically offered in, and if there is significant demand at retail for a different finish, the retailer can order it in that finish.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fujigen has a complete R&D department that Ibanez utilizes to prototype new models. They also have the LACS facility and part ownership in a Cortek facility and another in China just to help prototype and develop new models.
> 
> Finish options are driven by demand from dealers/distributors and sales. The better selling a model, the more finishes it's typically offered in, and if there is significant demand at retail for a different finish, the retailer can order it in that finish.


So if I understand correctly, they own only LACS and the other facilities are not their own. I stand corrected for the r&d stuff. 
Regarding finishes… I bet they do make market analysis. But I didn’t know that their strategy is so much based on retailers’ feedback. Suprisingly, they make strange (for me) decisions like stopping the production of RG 565. It was an unobtainium for quite few months last year due to high demand.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wolfhorsky said:


> So if I understand correctly, they own only LACS and the other facilities are not their own. I stand corrected for the r&d stuff.
> Regarding finishes… I bet they do make market analysis. But I didn’t know that their strategy is so much based on retailers’ feedback. Suprisingly, they make strange (for me) decisions like stopping the production of RG 565. It was an unobtainium for quite few months last year due to high demand.



Most brands are similarly driven by what retailers and distributors/importers request, because those are their actual customers, the folks who given them money directly. They have a lot more skin in the game vs. random online chatter about hypothetical "I'll buy this or that".


----------



## Wolfhorsky

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most brands are similarly driven by what retailers and distributors/importers request, because those are their actual customers, the folks who given them money directly. They have a lot more skin in the game vs. random online chatter about hypothetical "I'll buy this or that".


Fair point. But discontinuing rg 565 is strange. I love mine and I wish it would be available in more colors. Regarding colors and finishes... I suppose that we can agree that less colors means more profit margin.


----------



## IwantTacos

You can’t listen to the customers directly because they are batshit insane. 

sso: god I was Ibanez would put out something other then black guitars. 

Also sso: look at this black guitar. I love it more then anything.


----------



## Stiman

IwantTacos said:


> You can’t listen to the customers directly because they are batshit insane.
> 
> sso: god I was Ibanez would put out something other then black guitars.
> 
> Also sso: look at this black guitar. I love it more then anything.



Yeah, well I really regret selling my black 2010 RG7321 with Gibraltar bridge, 5 piece *bound* neck, basswood body. The current RG7421 offerings are just so much less value for the money, it's sad.

Edit:
Maybe it's just me wining, but damn, I need to go used to get a proper 7 string Ibanez in a basic color???

(I know I'm just a winey ass hole)

Also, you can't tell me that market research lead them from the 2010 RG7321 specs to the current RG7421 specs. Unless price was the only fixed variable and you made everything else shittier to suit.


----------



## Kharon

BigPhi84 said:


> New multi-scale BTB. 37”-34.5” fan.



Finally! was raving on about that they had to do that for the SRMS5 on that video, seems like thay listened to us fans


----------



## cip 123

Reminder for everyone supply chain issues are still going to influence what models continue, or the number of models they can release at this time. Every company is the same, some better, some worse.


----------



## CanserDYI

Did prices for 2022 models get released? I didn't see how much everything was.


----------



## I play music

CanserDYI said:


> Did prices for 2022 models get released? I didn't see how much everything was.


Thomann already has the new models listed with prices, probably other stores also


----------



## Crungy

I hadn't looked yet but want to know on that blue multiscale BTB 5 string.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> I hadn't looked yet but want to know on that blue multiscale BTB 5 string.


Not bad for 1150 or so.


----------



## Albake21

I'm excited for my yearly dose of disappointment from the lack of RGA Prestiges. So far nothing looks of interest, although that RG5120M in Polar Lights looks pretty cool, would look even better with an ebony board though.


----------



## Leuka

EU: hey yo ibanez, can we get cool new shit like the US does every year?

IBANEZ: we have cool new shit at home

COOL NEW SHIT AT HOME:


----------



## I play music

Leuka said:


> EU: hey yo ibanez, can we get cool new shit like the US does every year?
> 
> IBANEZ: we have cool new shit at home
> 
> COOL NEW SHIT AT HOME:


Seems to be easy money with those ukuleles, Fender is also doing a lot of advertising for their ukes with ugly tele headstock.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Not bad for 1150 or so.



If they're decent players that's a steal. I'm not crazy about neck through instruments but the feature set seems more flexible than the Dingwalls I have.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> If they're decent players that's a steal. I'm not crazy about neck through instruments but the feature set seems more flexible than the Dingwalls I have.


I hate neck throughs too lol it's an irrational hate, but im a bolt on guy until death


----------



## KentBrockman

Stiman said:


> Yeah, well I really regret selling my black 2010 RG7321 with Gibraltar bridge, 5 piece *bound* neck, basswood body. The current RG7421 offerings are just so much less value for the money, it's sad.
> 
> Edit:
> Maybe it's just me wining, but damn, I need to go used to get a proper 7 string Ibanez in a basic color???
> 
> (I know I'm just a winey ass hole)
> 
> Also, you can't tell me that market research lead them from the 2010 RG7321 specs to the current RG7421 specs. Unless price was the only fixed variable and you made everything else shittier to suit.



I used to have one of those with the Gibraltar Standard bridge (2010 model)! I bought it in October 2020 and then sold it in March 2021. Fantastic instrument...I just wanted an RG1527 more and the RG7321 took the backseat.

The 2010 RG7321 is such a good instrument. At that price point, you may as well just ignore the existence of other 7 strings.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> I hate neck throughs too lol it's an irrational hate, but im a bolt on guy until death



Many years ago I used to avoid neck throughs because I was worried they'd break lol I eventually got over it but I haven't kept any neck through guitar or bass. Still want to try the new BTB though.




angryification said:


> I used to have one of those with the Gibraltar Standard bridge (2010 model)! I bought it in October 2020 and then sold it in March 2021. Fantastic instrument...I just wanted an RG1527 more and the RG7321 took the backseat.
> 
> The 2010 RG7321 is such a good instrument. At that price point, you may as well just ignore the existence of other 7 strings.



I have an '06 7321 that I'm just as happy to play along with my 1527. The neck feels nicer on the 1527 but they're both great players.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Many years ago I used to avoid neck throughs because I was worried they'd break lol I eventually got over it but I haven't kept any neck through guitar or bass. Still want to try the new BTB though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an '06 7321 that I'm just as happy to play along with my 1527. The neck feels nicer on the 1527 but they're both great players.


Dude literally exact same thought in my head, I always think things like "good luck fixing that easily if it warps/snaps" which I know most modern construction won't lol


----------



## Leviathus

I wanna see Paul Gilbert demo that iceman uke.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Dude literally exact same thought in my head, I always think things like "good luck fixing that easily if it warps/snaps" which I know most modern construction won't lol



I've never been super crazy with any instrument, though I'd beat on them at shows a bit. I am prone to dropping things or bumping into things, I'd probably snap it from being clumsy lmao


----------



## xzacx

Leviathus said:


> I wanna see Paul Gilbert demo that iceman uke.



You can replace “iceman uke” with anything in the lineup (other than stuff with Fishmans, because I don’t wanna hear anyone demo those.) But I’d especially like to hear this.


----------



## I play music

CanserDYI said:


> Dude literally exact same thought in my head, I always think things like "good luck fixing that easily if it warps/snaps" which I know most modern construction won't lol


but only fender style neck pockets is where you easily find replacement necks, for Ibanez I'd assume you'd have to pay a luthier to custom build you one which wouldn't be worth it for rather cheap instrument or am I wrong here? is there a market for Ibanez RG necks for example?


----------



## Stiman

CanserDYI said:


> Dude literally exact same thought in my head, I always think things like "good luck fixing that easily if it warps/snaps" which I know most modern construction won't lol



You just know, Murphy's law, that if you have 10 bolt on and 1 neck through, if you ever do snap one, it WILL be the neck through! Lol


----------



## Masoo2

CanserDYI said:


> Not bad for 1150 or so.


ok wait why are these so much cheaper on Thomann?

$1150 for the 5 string is much more digestible than $1500 for the 6 string from Sweetwater, though I know I'd probably miss having the highest string as I'd tune to F#.

curious how Thomann shipping prices compare to Sweetwater as well...


----------



## Forkface

man, I'm so disappointed there isn't a single tight end bridge across the board.
I legitimately don't get it, its their best hardtail bridge, and probably _the best hardtail bridge _in the market.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

I play music said:


> but only fender style neck pockets is where you easily find replacement necks, for Ibanez I'd assume you'd have to pay a luthier to custom build you one which wouldn't be worth it for rather cheap instrument or am I wrong here? is there a market for Ibanez RG necks for example?


In EU You can buy Ibanez necks in Meinlshop.de I’ve bought 2 Rg 1550 necks there. Now they are way more exoensive than few years ago.


----------



## Matt08642

sunnyd88 said:


> This is a crash course on how to make a $3000 Japanese made top tier guitar look like a $200 Chinese made GIO.



Here's a crudely MS Painted in Lo TRS trem, which makes it look 100% like a GIO:




The LoPro EDGE is the only "high end" looking appointment on this guitar in my eyes lol. Just kind of a mashup of random parts.

I guess good for Ibanez for diversifying things with different top options, pickups (SD, Fishman), more neck through models, etc., but to me Ibanez peaked in the late 90s/early 2000s with models having LoPro EDGE trems, and the AANJ (I don't understand why anyone prefers the tilt to AANJ, all hail.) I also prefer when the locking nut screws are through-neck, takes the wood out of the equation when working on it.


----------



## nickgray

Matt08642 said:


> The LoPro EDGE is the only "high end" looking appointment on this guitar in my eyes lol.



Hey, that's at least $1k worth of abalone in the inlays


----------



## mitou

If you think that J custom looks like a 200 dollar guitar you need to get some glasses. 

It's pretty obvious where the inspiration came from


----------



## nickgray

Oh come on, here's an Indo RG470 for comparison. You're paying a lot for that sweet abalone (and strap locks).


----------



## jl-austin

nickgray said:


> Oh come on, here's an Indo RG470 for comparison. You're paying a lot for that sweet abalone (and strap locks).




sigh....... I wish they still used that tremolo rather than the $5 DL tremolo they currently use on the standard series stuff.

After looking over the pictures I don't see anything I want to wait 8 months for.......


----------



## nickgray

jl-austin said:


> sigh....... I wish they still used that tremolo rather than the $5 DL tremolo they currently use on the standard series stuff.



But they do use Edge Zero II

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg370ahmz_1p_02.html

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg350dxz_1p_04.html

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg320exz_1p_01.html

It even comes with that whole ZPS system.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nickgray said:


> But they do use Edge Zero II
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg370ahmz_1p_02.html
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg350dxz_1p_04.html
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg320exz_1p_01.html
> 
> It even comes with that whole ZPS system.



In Europe where they don't have to pay due to a settlement.

Not so for NA. 

But, they're built in the same facility right next to each other, so it's not like there's some huge difference in quality.


----------



## jl-austin

Not in the US, we get the cheap $5 DL tremolo


----------



## mitou

nickgray said:


> Oh come on, here's an Indo RG470 for comparison. You're paying a lot for that sweet abalone (and strap locks).
> 
> View attachment 101636



That J Custom has like 50 bucks worth of abalone, if that. As with any guitar you're *mostly* paying for craftsmanship.

I still don't get how a natural finish and cosmo black hardware makes a guitar look cheap. It's fine if that's your opinion though


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nickgray said:


> Oh come on, here's an Indo RG470 for comparison. You're paying a lot for that sweet abalone (and strap locks).
> 
> View attachment 101636



Honestly, if you're having a hard time telling the two apart, you probably wouldn't know the difference anyway. Get the RG470.

A million years ago, when I worked in instrument retail, there would always be a type of customer that would come in "looking for a good Strat". So you'd show them the middle of the pack, which at that time was the USA for like $1k. They'd invariably grab the, at the time entry Squire at $300, and go on and on about how it was "exactly the same" as all the more expensive Strats and that they weren't going to be taken for a fool and that we're just up selling yadda yadda. 

So yeah, if you can't tell or don't care about the difference, power to ya. Get the cheaper guitar and go on about how us fools just buy the branding on the headstock. Jokes on us.


----------



## nickgray

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, if you're having a hard time telling the two apart, you probably wouldn't know the difference anyway



But we're talking about the visual design here. I'm not sure what you're taking a jab at here, I'm sure the J Custom would have better workmanship. But you can get a great looking Prestige for half the price, or a still great looking Prestige for $1k less with better specs. Compared to typical flamed maple top J Customs this natural one looks very uninspiring.

Direct mount pickups would be a good start. Or at least black covers, and just black hardware in general would make a far nicer contrast with the bright top rather than that cosmo black finish that almost looks like chrome finish here. Throw in some black binding for good measure. Ebony board. And a matched headstock as well (wtf, it's $3k, why no matched headstock?), and change that horrid color on the logo. That would make it look a thousand times better. Could try a slightly darker stain on the top too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nickgray said:


> But we're talking about the visual design here. I'm not sure what you're taking a jab at here, I'm sure the J Custom would have better workmanship. But you can get a great looking Prestige for half the price, or a still great looking Prestige for $1k less with better specs. Compared to typical flamed maple top J Customs this natural one looks very uninspiring.
> 
> Direct mount pickups would be a good start. Or at least black covers, and just black hardware in general would make a far nicer contrast with the bright top rather than that cosmo black finish that almost looks like chrome finish here. Throw in some black binding for good measure. Ebony board. And a matched headstock as well (wtf, it's $3k, why no matched headstock?), and change that horrid color on the logo. That would make it look a thousand times better. Could try a slightly darker stain on the top too.



The point is, if you're just trying to look the part, so what. Get whatever cheaper guitar you want.

But if you want something high quality, because you know the difference, then just because it looks like whatever doesn't matter. You think it looks cheap. That doesn't make it so.

I don't know what's "inspiring" about the same TOL, flamed, transparent finish JCRG they've been making since the 90's. At least this has somewhat atypical appointments.

Basically, if you know anything about these, the last thing that should really come to mind is "cheap".


----------



## sunnyd88

mitou said:


> If you think that J custom looks like a 200 dollar guitar you need to get some glasses.
> 
> It's pretty obvious where the inspiration came from


Okay, and the UCEW1QM looks pretty cheap by modern standards because of the pickup rings and cheesy block inlays. The other ones all look a lot more tasteful without the block inlays and would've been better choices to make a homage to, but putting on those chrome pickup rings because "heritage" ruins the looks imo. HSH pickup configs look horrible when the humbuckers use pickup rings. You gotta admit when he MS painted that cheapo Chinese Ibanez trem onto the j.custom, it looks 100% like a GIO. Maybe that's a testament to how a modern GIO can be made to look like an old USA custom. I don't question the J.Custom build quality, it just looks like a $200 guitar. Anyways, whoever wants to buy it can buy it, I'm just bummed that this year's J.Custom offering is this.


----------



## nickgray

sunnyd88 said:


> Maybe that's a testament to how a modern GIO can be made to look like an old USA custom



This new one could've been an AZ Prestige or something. GIOs are what, $200 or so? Seriously cool looking guitar.


----------



## sunnyd88

Let's play a game of spot the J.Custom amongst two GIOs and an Indonesian Standard. Forgive me if I like my $3000 guitar to look like a $3000 guitar and not a $200 GIO  On another note, damn that's a GIO?? Crazy times. Guitar players and collectors are vain as hell, lets not kid ourselves which is why the main discussion was the looks as the craftsmanship is unquestioned. It's like commissioning the Lexus Motomachi crew that made the Lexus LFA to make you a Lexus LFA that looks like a 2003 Toyota Corolla but with the same crazy V10 engine. I don't question the Lexus quality and that V10 will smoke most cars, but it looks like a damn 2003 Corolla so of course I'd be bummed. Great for those who are into sleepers tho.


----------



## sunnyd88

nickgray said:


> This new one could've been an AZ Prestige or something. GIOs are what, $200 or so? Seriously cool looking guitar.


Dye the poop brown fretboard black, do a bit of fretwork and damn, got a real winner. Modern beginners/budget players are really lucky these days. Should be a great mod platform too. Down the road, they could spend like $70 for some Gotoh locking tuners, $10 for a Graphtech TUSQ nut, and if they're really adventurous, even upgrade the pickups.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If you know, you know. If you don't, you don't.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

sunnyd88 said:


> Let's play a game of spot the J.Custom amongst two GIOs and an Indonesian Standard. Forgive me if I like my $3000 guitar to look like a $3000 guitar and not a $200 GIO  On another note, damn that's a GIO?? Crazy times. Guitar players and collectors are vain as hell, lets not kid ourselves which is why the main discussion was the looks as the craftsmanship is unquestioned. It's like commissioning the Lexus Motomachi crew that made the Lexus LFA to make you a Lexus LFA that looks like a 2003 Toyota Corolla but with the same crazy V10 engine. I don't question the Lexus quality and that V10 will smoke most cars, but it looks like a damn 2003 Corolla so of course I'd be bummed. Great for those who are into sleepers tho.



I'd argue you've got this completely the wrong way round...

The J-Custom is the equivalent of the Lexus LFA. The RG 470s, the GIOs and what have you in the matching cosmetics are for the guys who stick the aftermarket exhausts and spoilers on their Corollas hoping that it'll turn something with the same badge into the same car.

This J-Custom is clearly an attempt to recreate the look of the USA Custom Exotic Wood series as @mitou showed us. 

And like Max said... 


MaxOfMetal said:


> If you know, you know. If you don't, you don't.


----------



## StevenC

So we're just arguing about a bad top and a light rosewood board making a guitar look cheap? This sure is an Ibanez thread.


----------



## jl-austin

I am still trying to figure out what a $3000 guitar is "supposed to look like"?

Don't go to the Jackson website because their $600 X-series looks exactly like a $4000 American made Jackson.

Also, I have seen some VERY plain expensive guitars.


----------



## jl-austin

I never thought I would say this (I do mean never!), but if you look at the market, the J-Customs are actually good deals right now. 

If you can find one!


----------



## Viginez

jl-austin said:


> I am still trying to figure out what a $3000 guitar is "supposed to look like"?
> 
> Don't go to the Jackson website because their $600 X-series looks exactly like a $4000 American made Jackson.
> 
> Also, I have seen some VERY plain expensive guitars.


they do look, but they don't "feel" expensive...


----------



## will_shred

Guess i'm late to the party.

HSS AZ with Tree of life inlays and a poplar burl top.


----------



## Shredrrr

jl-austin said:


> I never thought I would say this (I do mean never!), but if you look at the market, the J-Customs are actually good deals right now.
> 
> If you can find one!



You can get them used for less than the price of a new prestige on Reverb. If you like the specs, they're still a lot less expensive than a lot of other companies top of the line models. That said expensive guitars are never the best value, period. This has only been further reinforced by the fact that cheap import guitars have gotten so much better. You're primarily paying for the craftsmanship but you're also getting better pickups, hardware, electronics, woods, and resale value. It's up to you to decide whether it's worth the price tag.


----------



## aesthyrian

and this is why there are indo premiums with fancy finishes and name brand pickups going for more than MIJ genesis line guitars. All that matters is appearance and specs it seems, craftsmanship and quality are just not marketable to the masses I guess.


----------



## MrWulf

I mean given Indo guitars are getting the 2020 MIK pricing, MIJ gonna get into the 2K+ area this year for sure. And let's face it, people who complain about pricing in here aren't gonna buy either of the MII or MIJ anyway, despite the bitching.


----------



## odibrom

MrWulf said:


> I mean given Indo guitars are getting the 2020 MIK pricing, MIJ gonna get into the 2K+ area this year for sure. And let's face it, people who complain about pricing in here aren't gonna buy either of the MII or MIJ anyway, despite the bitching.



... errr... MIJ Prestiges are already in the 2k+ price level...


----------



## Shredrrr

aesthyrian said:


> and this is why there are indo premiums with fancy finishes and name brand pickups going for more than MIJ genesis line guitars. All that matters is appearance and specs it seems, craftsmanship and quality are just not marketable to the masses I guess.



That's a pretty unfair assessment. Most people aren't gear nerds like us. Side by side a premium RG is going to sound better than a RG550 at guitar center just by nature of the pickups(subjective but i hate the v7/v8). You're never going to get a gig because your guitar has better craftsmanship, you will get one because you sound better than the other guy. Conversely you need to look the part. Sometimes a neon yellow doesn't fit. Finally it's not like all MIJ guitars are vastly superior to MII ones, plenty of good and bad examples of both.


----------



## StevenC

My used J Custom actually cost less than my used Prestige.


----------



## nickgray

aesthyrian said:


> craftsmanship and quality are just not marketable to the masses I guess



It's down to price/performance. With regards to craftsmanship, I've yet to see a guitar that is actually spotless. I have a Prestige, and it has plenty of small cosmetic flaws - tooling marks near fret edges, there's a tiny bit of glue near one edge, the side dots are slightly crooked, there's some white gunk in the pickups cavities and on some screws. Great playing guitar though.

Paying $3k for spotless workmanship (let's assume that it is) for a guitar that looks subjectively cheap is, at least to me, a bit weird. I'd rather buy a new Prestige for $1.5k (that also looks cooler), look at the tooling marks up close once, and think if it's worth to pay another $1.5k for that "sure feels good" sensation for when you don't see any tooling marks up close.


----------



## Crungy

.


----------



## aesthyrian

Shredrrr said:


> That's a pretty unfair assessment. Most people aren't gear nerds like us. Side by side a premium RG is going to sound better than a RG550 at guitar center just by nature of the pickups(subjective but i hate the v7/v8). You're never going to get a gig because your guitar has better craftsmanship, you will get one because you sound better than the other guy. Conversely you need to look the part. Sometimes a neon yellow doesn't fit. Finally it's not like all MIJ guitars are vastly superior to MII ones, plenty of good and bad examples of both.



Those are some fair points. Much is subjective and opinion based I suppose, but I'm still not paying MIJ prices for MII just because it has a "cool" finish and fishmans. Why someone would opt for an $900 RGA42HPT over the $1000 Genesis boggles my mind unless they really want that Nyatoh body, Jatoba fretboard, and AANJ(Which many seem to think is a requirement for playing anything above the 12th fret haha).

You're clearly paying a very large "premium"(name makes sense now) for appearance at the cost of performance when we consider than the RGA42HPT comes with a "double locking tremolo"(but it's gold!) and the Genesis all come with the edge. It's a case of sacrificing the functionality of the tremolo for the looks of the guitar. I'm sure it's still a very serviceable and usable instrument, but it being only $100 less than something made in Fujigen by the same brand with arguably the same features is so crazy to me. I mean, it is what it is and I don't expect it to change, I'm just venting




nickgray said:


> It's down to price/performance.



The $1000 MIJ genesis line is easily the best price/performance available, yet there are still more expensive MII Ibanez models that people are buying. So, there is far more to it than I will ever understand haha


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Shredrrr said:


> That's a pretty unfair assessment. Most people aren't gear nerds like us. Side by side a premium RG is going to sound better than a RG550 at guitar center just by nature of the pickups(subjective but i hate the v7/v8). You're never going to get a gig because your guitar has better craftsmanship, you will get one because you sound better than the other guy. Conversely you need to look the part. Sometimes a neon yellow doesn't fit. Finally it's not like all MIJ guitars are vastly superior to MII ones, plenty of good and bad examples of both.


The feel of the MIJ neck is way different and this sums it up for me. Pickups can be swapped easily - to taste. Solid construction, nice feel and good trem - MIJ Genesis is imho Ibbys bang for buck.


----------



## Shredrrr

aesthyrian said:


> Those are some fair points. Much is subjective and opinion based I suppose, but I'm still not paying MIJ prices for MII just because it has a "cool" finish and fishmans. Why someone would opt for an $900 RGA42HPT over the $1000 Genesis boggles my mind unless they really want that Nyatoh body, Jatoba fretboard, and AANJ(Which many seem to think is a requirement for playing anything above the 12th fret haha).
> 
> You're clearly paying a very large "premium"(name makes sense now) for appearance at the cost of performance when we consider than the RGA42HPT comes with a "double locking tremolo"(but it's gold!) and the Genesis all come with the edge. It's a case of sacrificing the functionality of the tremolo for the looks of the guitar. I'm sure it's still a very serviceable and usable instrument, but it being only $100 less than something made in Fujigen by the same brand with arguably the same features is so crazy to me. I mean, it is what it is and I don't expect it to change, I'm just venting
> 
> The $1000 MIJ genesis line is easily the best price/performance available, yet there are still more expensive MII Ibanez models that people are buying. So, there is far more to it than I will ever understand haha



It's only a good deal if you like the RG550 (full disclosure I love mine). If I have to spend money on pickups, plus pay a tech to rewire and refinish that doesn't sound like a great deal. Rather spend my money on something like this.

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg631alf_1p_02.html
or 
https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg60als_1p_01.html


----------



## sunnyd88

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I'd argue you've got this completely the wrong way round...
> 
> The J-Custom is the equivalent of the Lexus LFA. The RG 470s, the GIOs and what have you in the matching cosmetics are for the guys who stick the aftermarket exhausts and spoilers on their Corollas hoping that it'll turn something with the same badge into the same car.
> 
> This J-Custom is clearly an attempt to recreate the look of the USA Custom Exotic Wood series as @mitou showed us.
> 
> And like Max said...


Um, I think you might be a bit confused. I said that J.Custom is like the Lexus LFA crew but this J.Custom in particular looks like the Lexus LFA crew was commissioned to make an LFA that looks like a 2003 Toyota Corolla. It's not just a bad top and light brown fingerboard, but also the cheesy block inlays and the cheap looking pickup rings.


----------



## sunnyd88

StevenC said:


> So we're just arguing about a bad top and a light rosewood board making a guitar look cheap? This sure is an Ibanez thread.


Maybe because a bad top and a light rosewoord fretboard does make a guitar look cheap? I wouldn't want that on my $3000 guitar. Also, we were more criticizing the cheap looking pickup rings and ugly block inlays.


----------



## Alex79

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I'd argue you've got this completely the wrong way round...
> 
> The J-Custom is the equivalent of the Lexus LFA. The RG 470s, the GIOs and what have you in the matching cosmetics are for the guys who stick the aftermarket exhausts and spoilers on their Corollas hoping that it'll turn something with the same badge into the same car.
> 
> This J-Custom is clearly an attempt to recreate the look of the USA Custom Exotic Wood series as @mitou showed us.
> 
> And like Max said...



You say that as if a Lexus is a good/desirable car... :-/ Maybe in North America, but I've never even seen one in Europe. I don't know what the European equivalent of that metaphor would be. 
J-Custom = Porsche 911? Mercedes SL? Nissan GT-R?


----------



## StevenC

Alex79 said:


> You say that as if a Lexus is a good/desirable car... :-/ Maybe in North America, but I've never even seen one in Europe. I don't know what the European equivalent of that metaphor would be.
> J-Custom = Porsche 911? Mercedes SL? Nissan GT-R?


The LFA is the equivalent of like a Lamborghini Aventador, Ferrari 488 or McLaren 720S class supercar.

Standard range Lexuses would be Mercedes C E and S Class competitors. They are the fancy, upmarket marque for Toyota.


----------



## Muzz

All I want is an Ibanez RG7EXFX but with a trem to compliment the fixed bridge version


----------



## StevenC

sunnyd88 said:


> Maybe because a bad top and a light rosewoord fretboard does make a guitar look cheap? I wouldn't want that on my $3000 guitar. Also, we were more criticizing the cheap looking pickup rings and ugly block inlays.


That would be an argument if it weren't a stylistic homage to the guitar already posted with pickup rings and the same inlays. No one is forcing you to buy a J Custom if you don't like it.


----------



## Loomer

Alex79 said:


> You say that as if a Lexus is a good/desirable car... :-/ Maybe in North America, but I've never even seen one in Europe. I don't know what the European equivalent of that metaphor would be.
> J-Custom = Porsche 911? Mercedes SL? Nissan GT-R?


All this makes a lot of sense to me when I examine my taste in guitars, as my idea of a good car is as far from those mentioned as one can get. I unironically want a Citroen Berlingo or a van of some sort, preferably with as anonymous a colour as possible. Same with guitar: I want the purely utilitarian options, and even stuff like a somewhat bold colour, like on my now-beloved Road Flare Red RG550, is difficult for me to swallow. This explains why 99% of modern, new guitars just leave me feeling pretty much totally alienated.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

StevenC said:


> That would be an argument if it weren't a stylistic homage to the guitar already posted with pickup rings and the same inlays. No one is forcing you to buy a J Custom if you don't like it.



Exactly.

This j-custom is a recreation of one of the early USA customs, right down to the inlays and even the font used on the headstock.


----------



## Loomer

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This j-custom is a recreation of one of the early USA customs, right down to the inlays and even the font used on the headstock.


Not gonna lie, that is pretty neat!


----------



## IwantTacos

Alex79 said:


> You say that as if a Lexus is a good/desirable car... :-/ Maybe in North America, but I've never even seen one in Europe. I don't know what the European equivalent of that metaphor would be.
> J-Custom = Porsche 911? Mercedes SL? Nissan GT-R?



j-custom - Japanese clown car. 
don't at me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IwantTacos said:


> j-custom - Japanese clown car.
> don't at me.



For real. 

Could they be more ostentatious and outdated?

They've made the nearly identical flamed top, HSH, TOL, etc. guitar since like 98'. If anything this throwback to the old pre-JC stuff is refreshing. 

The coolest JCs were always the more understated models, or on the other end of the spectrum, the batshit themed ones.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> The LFA is the equivalent of like a Lamborghini Aventador, Ferrari 488 or McLaren 720S class supercar.
> 
> Standard range Lexuses would be Mercedes C E and S Class competitors. They are the fancy, upmarket marque for Toyota.



We need to consider Merkur in this thread.


----------



## Aewrik

Yikes, @MaxOfMetal did not joke about the prices...

https://www.thomann.de/intl/ibanez_rgrtb621_bkf.htm

It is most likely just a RGRT421 with some hardware upgrades with a 700 euro markup. I was hoping for under 1000, considering the RGIB21

Edit: Wow, this one is eye-catching too...
https://www.thomann.de/intl/ibanez_yy20_ocs.htm


----------



## Xaios

At least they don't have the vine of life inlay. Worst thing to happen to many an otherwise very nice J custom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> At least they don't have the vine of life inlay. Worst thing to happen to many an otherwise very nice J custom.



Tree. The Tree of Life ruined the J.Customs. The Vine ruined the JEMs.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> The coolest JCs were always the more understated models, or on the other end of the spectrum, the batshit themed ones.








(Also, $1800 on Reverb? How did I miss that one...)


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tree. The Tree of Life ruined the J.Customs. The Vine ruined the JEMs.



I personally always liked the pyramids better myself, I was kind of hoping for a maple Jem Jr with Pyramids, but that didn't happen obviously.


----------



## CanserDYI

Pyramids are the way to go, super sick. Vine/Tree is absolutely atrocious to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> (Also, $1800 on Reverb? How did I miss that one...)



I don't know, looks sort of cheap.



Love those. Kurasawa was great at spec'ing stuff out in the aughts. MRG12 right?


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know, looks sort of cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Love those. Kurasawa was great at spec'ing stuff out in the aughts. MRG12 right?



13, but good memory! They were here during my first stay in Japan, really waffled on whether to but one or not. I guess I didn't expect a decade of boring followup jcustoms


----------



## Boojakki

narad said:


> (Also, $1800 on Reverb? How did I miss that one...)



10/10 Would bang...


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tree. The Tree of Life ruined the J.Customs. The Vine ruined the JEMs.


Fine. They were all ruined by various plants of life.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> 13, but good memory! They were here during my first stay in Japan, really waffled on whether to but one or not. I guess I didn't expect a decade of boring followup jcustoms



Yeah, I forget when they went global it sort of killed most of the creativity.


----------



## profwoot

Yeah there's a bunch of J Customs to be had for around 2k right now, but can't say any of them do anything for me.

My new RG6UCS (prestige) is about to end up my #1, so it'd be cool to covet a J Custom for next time I want to splurge but none I found have the specs or aesthetics I'm after, even if the craftsmanship is better.

That said, I think it's very silly to bang on and on about a certain high-quality guitar looking "cheap". Learn to critically evaluate every assertion, even (especially) when your own brain is the source.


----------



## Andromalia

Alex79 said:


> You say that as if a Lexus is a good/desirable car... :-/ Maybe in North America, but I've never even seen one in Europe. I don't know what the European equivalent of that metaphor would be.
> J-Custom = Porsche 911? Mercedes SL? Nissan GT-R?


You should get outside more often lol, Lexus aren't exactly common but they aren't rare either. (There are over 1K used for sale on one of the main french sites) A standard Lexus model would be like an E class Mercedes, while the LFA would be an AMG GTR.


----------



## nickgray

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Vine ruined the JEMs.


----------



## zw470

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know, looks sort of cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Love those. Kurasawa was great at spec'ing stuff out in the aughts. MRG12 right?



Needs a different color pickguard immediately. Powder Cosmo hardware would be a huge improvement, too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nickgray said:


> View attachment 101688



_Ruined. 





_
It did look pretty snazzy when it first came out on the FPs.


----------



## nickgray

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ruined



Come on, that's just not fair, you took the worst possible example


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nickgray said:


> Come on, that's just not fair, you took the worst possible example



I took the first example. They ruined it and then tried to fix it.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> _Ruined. _
> It did look pretty snazzy when it first came out on the FPs.



To be fair, show both of these to a non musician and he'll ask you if you bought them at Toys'R'US.


----------



## I play music

nickgray said:


> Come on, that's just not fair, you took the worst possible example


Depends who you ask. Old ladies are totally into that design. My mum actually has pointed out to me one day how pretty she thinks that white Jem is. I think she'd like the blue flower one even more if she knew about it ..


----------



## Shredrrr

I think it works pretty good on the Pia. There's a congruence with the inlay, pickup covers, and handles. Never been a fan of the Jem vine, give me pyramids and screw heads any day.


----------



## I play music

Shredrrr said:


> I think it works pretty good on the Pia. There's a congruence with the inlay, pickup covers, and handles. Never been a fan of the Jem vine, give me pyramids and screw heads any day.


here fixed:


----------



## Leviathus

MaxOfMetal said:


> I took the first example. They ruined it and then tried to fix it.


U kno everyone likes the pink 777v more.


----------



## Shredrrr

I play music said:


> here fixed:



Well done lol


----------



## Viginez

I play music said:


> here fixed:


if this had golden pyramids?


----------



## Wolfhorsky

nickgray said:


> Come on, that's just not fair, you took the worst possible example


That blue one would be cool with plain black dots


----------



## CanserDYI

Wolfhorsky said:


> That blue one would be cool with no inlays


FTFY


----------



## Wolfhorsky

CanserDYI said:


> FTFY



Could be


----------



## Xaios

Viginez said:


> if this had golden pyramids?


Quick and dirty chop, but I think it gets the point across:


----------



## Soya

Kinda looks like a Caparison now


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pyramids > Matched Dots > Everything Else > Nothing > Vine


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Xaios said:


> Quick and dirty chop, but I think it gets the point across:
> 
> View attachment 101708


Now this? This I can get behind.


----------



## Opion

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Now this? This I can get behind.



Yeah, that's fucking hot. Gimme.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pyramids > Matched Dots > Everything Else > Nothing > Vine



All my years on this forum and this is by far the most wrong I’ve ever seen you be. 

2022 is gonna be wild. 

(That said, pyramids are definitely superior to Tree/Vine.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kyle Jordan said:


> All my years on this forum and this is by far the most wrong I’ve ever seen you be.



Then you haven't been here long enough.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Every year I lose more and more faith in Ibanez
It's not that they don't do cool things, but they do way less than the competitors
They're resting on their laurels, they do stuff because they need to catch up but they would prefer to avoid it, so they half botch things
Then they have success with things like the AZ series, but to me it seems that Schecter and Jackson are doing waaaay better than Ibby in the last 5+ years
Not to mention that in the 1000 $ lines, the Schecter and Jackson feels of better quality than Ibby
It doesn't even feel remotely close to the spirit Ibanez had in the 90s, which is something I hold very very close to my heart


----------



## _MonSTeR_

OmegaSlayer said:


> Every year I lose more and more faith in Ibanez
> It's not that they don't do cool things, but they do way less than the competitors
> They're resting on their laurels, they do stuff because they need to catch up but they would prefer to avoid it, so they half botch things
> Then they have success with things like the AZ series, but to me it seems that Schecter and Jackson are doing waaaay better than Ibby in the last 5+ years
> Not to mention that in the 1000 $ lines, the Schecter and Jackson feels of better quality than Ibby
> It doesn't even feel remotely close to the spirit Ibanez had in the 90s, which is something I hold very very close to my heart



I know Ibanez is a very numbers-driven brand and they know exactly what they're doing with regards to market share and that sort of thing, but I completely agree that they seem to be "half botching" things.

There are several guitars I'd have bought if they'd been 90% the same but with a critical 10% very different. A good example is that black RG 5170 B with the gold hardware. I can't get past the red pearl binding and it's not an easy fix, so I won't buy one.

The new RG 5120 MPRT? I would completely get one of those, apart from they forgot to paint the back and sides... 

and so it goes on and on. But that said, if Ibanez had sales figures to say I was wrong, they'd have changed things by now, so I'm just an old man with a cloud to yell at...


----------



## Mathemagician

Xaios said:


> Quick and dirty chop, but I think it gets the point across:
> 
> View attachment 101708



Make pickups gold?


----------



## Viginez

nah that would be overkill


----------



## Xaios

Mathemagician said:


> Make pickups gold?





Viginez said:


> nah that would be overkill


I can only show you the door...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Xaios said:


> I can only show you the door...
> 
> View attachment 101750



Passives and you have a deal my friend


----------



## jl-austin

Put some DiMarzio Pia's on that bad boi!!!!!

That guitar is HAWT!!!!!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Xaios said:


> I can only show you the door...
> 
> View attachment 101750



The Angel Vaivaldi Jem/RG. Looks killer.


----------



## Wc707

Xaios said:


> I can only show you the door...
> 
> View attachment 101750


I own this guitar and goddamn I wish it had those inlays and the gold pups. Still love the original look but damn, that photoshop is killer.


----------



## wdvu2hegdfuhj

So they're gonna do a second "phase" around middle of the year? Or drip out new releases as they come? Not sure if I can wait for a 7 string


----------



## jl-austin

I'm in love!!!!!

Okay, okay, okay......

How hard would it be to replace the dot inlays with those gold disappearing pyramids?

I know a shop that would do it, I might have to give them a call.


----------



## Xaios

jl-austin said:


> Put some DiMarzio Pia's on that bad boi!!!!!


This doesn't really do it for me, but here you go.


----------



## Xaios

jl-austin said:


> How hard would it be to replace the dot inlays with those gold disappearing pyramids?
> 
> I know a shop that would do it, I might have to give them a call.


I'd say a fretboard replacement is basically a must. The dots on that base model are offset, so they wouldn't be automatically subsumed by the pyramids.


----------



## 27InchScale

I honestly was holding out hope for a new color on the RG2027XL…. Guess im peeing in the wind. @MaxOfMetal is there a hard date on the complete Ibanez 2022 line announced?


----------



## nickgray

Perfection.


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah it's the worst parts of Schecter and Kiesel just shiiiiiitttttted all over an ibby.


Come on now, if we get that time machine fired up, 2015 us is going to be mind BLOWN by that burl!


----------



## Mathemagician

Xaios said:


> I can only show you the door...
> 
> View attachment 101750



Ty bby and god bless.


----------



## narad

Xaios said:


> This doesn't really do it for me, but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 101751



Now that you've designed the best new JEM guitar, how do we get it to Vai/Ibanez?


----------



## Wolfhorsky

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I know Ibanez is a very numbers-driven brand and they know exactly what they're doing with regards to market share and that sort of thing, but I completely agree that they seem to be "half botching" things.
> 
> There are several guitars I'd have bought if they'd been 90% the same but with a critical 10% very different. A good example is that black RG 5170 B with the gold hardware. I can't get past the red pearl binding and it's not an easy fix, so I won't buy one.
> 
> The new RG 5120 MPRT? I would completely get one of those, apart from they forgot to paint the back and sides...
> 
> and so it goes on and on. But that said, if Ibanez had sales figures to say I was wrong, they'd have changed things by now, so I'm just an old man with a cloud to yell at...


Bro, You just nailed it. Unfortunately


----------



## zw470

They need to do an RG7620 Genesis. 3-pc necks and powder cosmo hardware (every non-Vai Ibanez needs PC hardware) available in Dark Adriatic Blue, Gray Nickel or Vampire Kiss


----------



## jruivo26

PromptCritical5 said:


> They need to do an RG7620 Genesis. 3-pc necks and powder cosmo hardware (every non-Vai Ibanez needs PC hardware) available in Dark Adriatic Blue, Gray Nickel or Vampire Kiss



Yes. Yes. Yes


----------



## Viginez

Xaios said:


> I can only show you the door...


i guess gold binding is next...


----------



## 77zark77

Blind people are way less picky with guitar finishes


----------



## Xaios

Viginez said:


> i guess gold binding is next...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Viginez said:


> i guess gold binding is next...



I don't know about that. What would be cool though is gold Light Without Heat pyramid behind the bridge. And a 7th string, but then it just becomes a new Universe.


----------



## Xaios

nickgray said:


> Perfection.
> 
> View attachment 101759


Oh fine.


----------



## jruivo26

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777



I would so get this.


----------



## Emperoff

I just want a 7-string version of this, and I don't even like Ibanez:






https://reverb.com/item/4547338-iba...sive-limited-run-6-string-dark-red-doom-burst


----------



## I play music

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777


you are amazing with photoshop


Kyle Jordan said:


> The Angel Vaivaldi Jem/RG. Looks killer.


----------



## CanserDYI

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777


Holy FUCK.


----------



## StevenC

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777


Have we finally made the gloss black Ibanez that all of SSO will buy?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Emperoff said:


> I just want a 7-string version of this, and I don't even like Ibanez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4547338-iba...sive-limited-run-6-string-dark-red-doom-burst



Those Doomburst finishes are seriously one of the best finishes I've seen Ibanez do in a long time. Loved the Purple and Green ones on the S 7 stings.


----------



## jwade

StevenC said:


> Have we finally made the gloss black Ibanez that all of SSO will buy?


Man aside from the bizarre humbucker covers? Dang.


----------



## Mathemagician

Viginez said:


> i guess gold binding is next...





StevenC said:


> Have we finally made the gloss black Ibanez that all of SSO will buy?



Guys guys guys … Jescar Gold Frets.


----------



## kisielk

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777


I would buy this in a heartbeat


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> Guys guys guys … Jescar Gold Frets.



Man, I have those in a guitar with a blank ebony board and red tortoiseshell binding and the pack looks classy as fuck


----------



## CanserDYI

Emperoff said:


> Man, I have those in a guitar with a blank ebony board and red tortoiseshell binding and it looks classy as fuck


I've heard of issues with it flaking off, any issues on your end?


----------



## Emperoff

CanserDYI said:


> I've heard of issues with it flaking off, any issues on your end?



The frets? Never heard about that. Mine look normal and I haven't experienced anything weird. I have to say it's the guitar I play the less, though (baritone).


----------



## CanserDYI

Emperoff said:


> The frets? Never heard about that. Mine look normal and I haven't experienced anything weird. I have to say it's the guitar I play the less, though (baritone).


Yeah IIRC it was maybe warmoth, could totally be wrong, that offered it for a while but had a few guys say it flaked off and was silver after a few weeks of play, but I might and probably am misremembering.


----------



## Wildebeest

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777


Bro its missing the lion's claw  Looks incredible, pyramids are the best.


----------



## mlp187

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777


Ok - now let’s get an SSO run going! 
I wish…


----------



## I play music

mlp187 said:


> Ok - now let’s get an SSO run going!
> I wish…


just buy the Prestige one? and change the pickups if you feel like it .. might even be able to sell those Fishman ones while they are still trendy


----------



## mlp187

I play music said:


> just buy the Prestige one? and change the pickups if you feel like it .. might even be able to sell those Fishman ones while they are still trendy


I see where you are going with this, but , no.


----------



## Forkface

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tree. The Tree of Life ruined the J.Customs. The Vine ruined the JEMs.


well i for one love the tree of life on my JC. but I am one tacky motherfucker.

i go to the Palace of Versailles and think "yeah baby, this is my a e s t h e t i c"


----------



## Hairy Guy

Hi everyone !
I fell in love with the ibanez RG752ahm in Royal Blum Burst. But that beast ain't cheap, and getting the money (and wife's green light) takes time. Anyway, my heart skipped a beat when I saw that the guitar is not listed anymore on Ibby's 2022 catalog. Do we know if updates are to be expected or did I miss y chance ?


----------



## mlp187

Hairy Guy said:


> Hi everyone !
> I fell in love with the ibanez RG752ahm in Royal Blum Burst. But that beast ain't cheap, and getting the money (and wife's green light) takes time. Anyway, my heart skipped a beat when I saw that the guitar is not listed anymore on Ibby's 2022 catalog. Do we know if updates are to be expected or did I miss y chance ?


That’s typically the case, unfortunately. I hope you are able to find one. 
If you are into fixed bridge, looks like that is still available.


----------



## jl-austin

Xaios said:


> Oh fine.
> 
> View attachment 101777



Where are those Axe Palace people with their limited runs for this?????


----------



## Seabeast2000

jl-austin said:


> Where are those Axe Palace people with their limited runs for this?????



@Ibanez Rules or @zimbloth may be able to chime in and tell us what works and what doesn't for a custom run. Rich's tales of his RG1020 runs were pretty interesting.


----------



## jl-austin

I'm thinking that they won't do pyramids, or a lion claw or handle. 

Maybe gold inlay shark tooth, not sure how that would look though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

jl-austin said:


> I'm thinking that they won't do pyramids, or a lion claw or handle.
> 
> Maybe gold inlay shark tooth, not sure how that would look though.



Maybe we should consider a gold tooth inlay.


----------



## DCM_Allan

I’m jus waiting to see the new RGAs and JB Signatures that are coming for the next few months


----------



## possumkiller

All I want is a plain gloss black with rosewood Genesis RG550 reissue with the block heel. But as a 7.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

possumkiller said:


> All I want is a plain gloss black with rosewood Genesis RG550 reissue with the block heel. But as a 7.



Ahhh... the elusive silver dot universe


----------



## jruivo26

possumkiller said:


> All I want is a plain gloss black with rosewood Genesis RG550 reissue with the block heel. But as a 7.



... With green pickups, knobs and dots


----------



## lurè

possumkiller said:


> All I want is a plain gloss black with rosewood Genesis RG550 reissue with the block heel. But as a 7.



I'd just be totally happy with the current 550 genesis lineup but as 7.


----------



## Wildebeest

Speaking of Ibanez 2022, all I want is an M80m with an evertune. I'm pretty sure Marten and Fredrik have been experimenting with them.


----------



## Aewrik

Wildebeest said:


> Speaking of Ibanez 2022, all I want is an M80m with an evertune. I'm pretty sure Marten and Fredrik have been experimenting with them.


Or just make an effort to keep them in stock in the first place 

I don't know when last I saw a factory new M80M in stock...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm guessing an upcoming Satriani sig will be a hardtail JS24 in canary yellow like the one he has on the right...



...or possibly the same or similar colour on a JS140M or something.


----------



## possumkiller

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Ahhh... the elusive silver dot universe


Yes. Elusive being the word key. They were rare enough on their own at the end of the 90s, now try finding one that isn't in need of repairs and restoration.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Motherfucker, I jumped in on this page and thought the JEM was an actual model being released. I think I know exactly what it feels like to have a heart attack, hard on and brain aneurysm at the same time.


----------



## CanserDYI

RevDrucifer said:


> Motherfucker, I jumped in on this page and thought the JEM was an actual model being released. I think I know exactly what it feels like to have a heart attack, hard on and brain aneurysm at the same time.


Fucking lol


----------



## Xaios

RevDrucifer said:


> Motherfucker, I jumped in on this page and thought the JEM was an actual model being released. I think I know exactly what it feels like to have a heart attack, hard on and brain aneurysm at the same time.


Happy to help.


----------



## Stiman

Do you guys think they will release a 7 string version of the RGT?


----------



## 27InchScale

Stiman said:


> Do you guys think they will release a 7 string version of the RGT?


 No, probly not. They have the GIO line that seems to somehow amazingly still sell 7 strings.. its basically the same quality and price range


----------



## Tree

Geetarguy said:


> No, probly not. They have the GIO line that seems to somehow amazingly still sell 7 strings.. its basically the same quality and price range



The RGT is ~$1000


----------



## CanserDYI

Tree said:


> The RGT is ~$1000


13-1400 if we are talking 2022 models it looks like.


----------



## toiletstand

Can someone help clarify for me wether or not theyre gonna keep the rg550 and 565 guitars in production for this year?


----------



## KentBrockman

toiletstand said:


> Can someone help clarify for me wether or not theyre gonna keep the rg550 and 565 guitars in production for this year?



Not sure about the RG565 but they have had at least one variant of the RG550 in production each year for decades - RG655, RG2550Z, RG2550E. It would surprise me if they stopped.


----------



## jl-austin

According to the US website they are still making the Genesis RG550 in 2022.


----------



## 27InchScale

Tree said:


> The RGT is ~$1000



I meant the older RGT models that are like $500 range. Not the new premium line stuff. My bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

toiletstand said:


> Can someone help clarify for me wether or not theyre gonna keep the rg550 and 565 guitars in production for this year?



RG550, yes. RG565, no. 

There RG565 is leaving the regular catalog again, which means dealers can likely order special runs, like Sweetwater did recently, but it's not going to have open international availability. 

The tentative plan with the Genesis line is to keep the RG550s around and rotate a second and possibly third model each year or so. 

The biggest limiting factors are production capacity relative to margin. They don't make a ton off the Genesis models and that space is taking away from the higher margin lines. The economics work out with stuff like the RG550, that's ALWAYS been a seller.


----------



## jl-austin

I was surprised that they did not introduce a new sparkle color on the RG421. I kind of thought they would keep those going.


----------



## jwade

So is this a staggered info dump situation? Are there new axion/iron label/prestige’s/signature models to be announced later on?


----------



## Tree

Geetarguy said:


> I meant the older RGT models that are like $500 range. Not the new premium line stuff. My bad.



So you're saying new Gios are comparable to the RGT6EXFX and RGT42DX? Or were there other non-prestige/MIJ RGTs that you were referring to? If that's the case I need to scoop one up . I remember both of those models being pretty killer for the price.


----------



## Wucan

The $350-400 Squiers I bought recently honestly have arguably better fit/finish than the Premiums I've come across. It doesn't take much money to churn out good guitars but I think people get baited too hard by spec-shopping with the Indo Ibbys. Just because they're slapping more expensive hardware doesn't mean their QC is catching sharp frets or loose wires, or that they hold distributors to any sort of standard (who could be letting guitars rot in warehouses before they make it to customers).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jwade said:


> So is this a staggered info dump situation? Are there new axion/iron label/prestige’s/signature models to be announced later on?



There's more coming, remember NAMM isn't for months and there's some stuff that's only going to be announced then.

And that's just the stuff I know about. So there's probably even more.

Per usual, some will leak sooner and stuff will vary a but by region.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> The $350-400 Squiers I bought recently honestly have arguably better fit/finish than the Premiums I've come across. It doesn't take much money to churn out good guitars but I think people get baited too hard by spec-shopping with the Indo Ibbys. Just because they're slapping more expensive hardware doesn't mean their QC is catching sharp frets or loose wires, or that they hold distributors to any sort of standard (who could be letting guitars rot in warehouses before they make it to customers).



That's the thing, specs sell better than quality. 

Ibanez found that out the hard way when they put a ton of money into the QC of the original Premium runs just for folks to complain about specs. The more they padded the spec sheets, regardless of quality, the better stuff sells.


----------



## Wucan

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the thing, specs sell better than quality.
> 
> Ibanez found that out the hard way when they put a ton of money into the QC of the original Premium runs just for folks to complain about specs. The more they padded the spec sheets, regardless of quality, the better stuff sells.



And a healthy dose of marketing I suppose, offering specs that are "in" and aligned with what popular rock/metal artists are using.

You want nice hardware on your imports, well, look at how far $680 goes with Yamaha: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PAC612VIIFMIB--yamaha-pac612viifm-pacifica-indigo-blue

Meanwhile, the most austere Premium available right now is $1300, and in terms of "spec-hoarding" all you're really getting extra are the SS frets: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/AZ42P1BK--ibanez-premium-az42p1-electric-guitar-black


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> And a healthy dose of marketing I suppose, offering specs that are "in" and aligned with what popular rock/metal artists are using.
> 
> You want nice hardware on your imports, well, look at how far $680 goes with Yamaha: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PAC612VIIFMIB--yamaha-pac612viifm-pacifica-indigo-blue
> 
> Meanwhile, the most austere Premium available right now is $1300, and in terms of "spec-hoarding" all you're really getting extra are the SS frets: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/AZ42P1BK--ibanez-premium-az42p1-electric-guitar-black



I don't know, the Yamaha is nothing special hardware wise. It's got real SDs, but a Sung-Il Wilkinson and some cheapo Grovers. 

The Ibanez has SDs, and all Gotoh made hardware and GraphTech nut. Plus little things like the glowing side dots and decent gig bag.


----------



## Wucan

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know, the Yamaha is nothing special hardware wise. It's got real SDs, but a Sung-Il Wilkinson and some cheapo Grovers.
> 
> The Ibanez has SDs, and all Gotoh made hardware and GraphTech nut. Plus little things like the glowing side dots and decent gig bag.


Right, for some reason I thought the Yamaha also had the Gotoh bridge. I think it's Charvel that rolled them out.


----------



## nickgray

Wucan said:


> Meanwhile, the most austere Premium available right now is $1300, and in terms of "spec-hoarding" all you're really getting extra are the SS frets



Really not that far from upper end Schecters and LTDs. Expensive af, I agree, but then seems like everything is these days.


----------



## jwade

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's more coming, remember NAMM isn't for months and there's some stuff that's only going to be announced then.
> 
> And that's just the stuff I know about. So there's probably even more.
> 
> Per usual, some will leak sooner and stuff will vary a but by region.



I guess I had thought it was just cancelled fully and companies would just be announcing products despite having no big event. 
I’m probably safe waiting awhile then, I was kind of worried I’d miss out on the RGDR4327, but it’s still on their site, hopefully that’s a good sign.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wucan said:


> Right, for some reason I thought the Yamaha also had the Gotoh bridge. I think it's Charvel that rolled them out.



The Pacificas are a husk of their former selves.



jwade said:


> I guess I had thought it was just cancelled fully and companies would just be announcing products despite having no big event.
> I’m probably safe waiting awhile then, I was kind of worried I’d miss out on the RGDR4327, but it’s still on their site, hopefully that’s a good sign.



As of now, there's still going to be something of a combined NAMM this summer, but who knows what's going to really happen.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Pacificas are a husk of their former selves.



The original Pacificas were such cool and great designs. I always wanted one, but other guitars took precedence and I never nabbed one. Same with Parkers. 

I’m fact, those two occupy similar space in my mind. They’re not comparable per se, but unique designs that should still be made.


----------



## zw470

Did someone accidentally put that Yamaha's pickguard in the dryer?


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> So is this a staggered info dump situation? Are there new axion/iron label/prestige’s/signature models to be announced later on?


Yes I spoke with an ibanez artist that saw the new models in person, and told me that later they will release a new RGA prestige series and Jake Bowen signatures through the rest of the year, new RGDs too.


----------



## toiletstand

MaxOfMetal said:


> RG550, yes. RG565, no.
> 
> There RG565 is leaving the regular catalog again, which means dealers can likely order special runs, like Sweetwater did recently, but it's not going to have open international availability.
> 
> The tentative plan with the Genesis line is to keep the RG550s around and rotate a second and possibly third model each year or so.
> 
> The biggest limiting factors are production capacity relative to margin. They don't make a ton off the Genesis models and that space is taking away from the higher margin lines. The economics work out with stuff like the RG550, that's ALWAYS been a seller.



I appreciate everyone’s input here. Ive been wanting a rfr rg550 but i dont want to miss out on the rg565 either


----------



## Albake21

DCM_Allan said:


> Yes I spoke with an ibanez artist that saw the new models in person, and told me that later they will release a new RGA prestige series and Jake Bowen signatures through the rest of the year, new RGDs too.


Please don't tug at my heart like this, I've waited way too long for a new RGA prestige. Any details like color or woods? With the current line of Prestiges, I can imagine some amazing looking RGAs..... I can also imagine some incredibly ugly ones too though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Please don't tug at my heart like this, I've waited way too long for a new RGA prestige. Any details like color or woods? With the current line of Prestiges, I can imagine some amazing looking RGAs..... I can also imagine some incredibly ugly ones too though.



If you're looking for a spiritual successor to the RGA121/321 you might be a little disappointed. At least the few models I've seen. I think folks will generally be happy though.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're looking for a spiritual successor to the RGA121/321 you might be a little disappointed. At least the few models I've seen. I think folks will generally be happy though.


I'm not really looking for much, just really don't want these things to look like the standard series with all of the roasted maple and odd colors. Would love to see some Edge models too. Main things I'm looking for are a Prestige RGA, ebony board, with an Edge. With the current line of Prestiges, I don't think that's too much to ask for.


----------



## Tree

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're looking for a spiritual successor to the RGA121/321 you might be a little disappointed. At least the few models I've seen. I think folks will generally be happy though.



As long as it's better than how they've treated the RGA in the Axion Label line, I'll be happy. The flamed RGAs (not a fan of the newer, exposed wood, BKP equipped ones) from the Iron Label line they did some years ago were nice and tasteful. 

Hell, as long as it's not gaudy, or trying to be "metuhl" I'll be content. For whatever reason the RGA is my favorite shape from Ibanez.


----------



## BigPhi84

Not to be a contrarian (and ruffle feathers), but am I the only one that doesn’t like the new horn contours on that Jake Bowen prototype RGA (which I assume will be the basis of the new Prestige RGA)? I much prefer the gentler curves on the RGA121/321 and RGA420/8420 generations. *shrugs*. Waiting for that one ss.org member to reply, “You’re wrong”. ‍‍‍. I guess I’ll hold my judgment until this new model of Prestige RGA releases.


----------



## Crungy

I'm not in love with it but I don't mind it... It really makes me think ESP Mirage.


----------



## Tree

BigPhi84 said:


> Not to be a contrarian (and ruffle feathers), but am I the only one that doesn’t like the new horn contours on that Jake Bowen prototype RGA (which I assume will be the basis of the new Prestige RGA)? I much prefer the gentler curves on the RGA121/321 and RGA420/8420 generations. *shrugs*. Waiting for that one ss.org member to reply, “You’re wrong”. ‍‍‍. I guess I’ll hold my judgment until this new model of Prestige RGA releases.



Nah, I hate it. If that's the new RGA I'll be sorely disappointed, but I don't see any reason to think they'd completely abandon the old shape. More likely, that will be exclusive to his model. At least I hope.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BigPhi84 said:


> Not to be a contrarian (and ruffle feathers), but am I the only one that doesn’t like the new horn contours on that Jake Bowen prototype RGA (which I assume will be the basis of the new Prestige RGA)? I much prefer the gentler curves on the RGA121/321 and RGA420/8420 generations. *shrugs*. Waiting for that one ss.org member to reply, “You’re wrong”. ‍‍‍. I guess I’ll hold my judgment until this new model of Prestige RGA releases.



Nah, I'm with you. The v1.0 RGA shape was the best. The bodies in general were great, nice and thick with a full maple cap and a deep carve. Everything since then has been pretty lame. To me at least.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're looking for a spiritual successor to the RGA121/321 you might be a little disappointed. At least the few models I've seen. I think folks will generally be happy though.


RGA XL would be


----------



## jwade

DCM_Allan said:


> new RGDs too.



Fingers crossed for more RGDRs.


----------



## Albake21

I guess I'm in the minority for liking the newer RGA style, although, I used to think otherwise before I bought my JBM100. The carves just make the horns pointier looking without actually being pointer. Still chunky with the look of slim. Hell, I'll take any of the three styles at this point though.


----------



## Emperoff

BigPhi84 said:


> Not to be a contrarian (and ruffle feathers), but am I the only one that doesn’t like the new horn contours on that Jake Bowen prototype RGA (which I assume will be the basis of the new Prestige RGA)? I much prefer the gentler curves on the RGA121/321 and RGA420/8420 generations. *shrugs*. Waiting for that one ss.org member to reply, “You’re wrong”. ‍‍‍. I guess I’ll hold my judgment until this new model of Prestige RGA releases.



To me the RGA shape will always be the one with the maple top joining the neck joint. Absolutely tasteful and distinctive at the time.

So nope, you're not wrong.


----------



## Wildebeest

I used to own an RGA321. One of the best production Ibanez ever.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Wildebeest said:


> I used to own an RGA321. One of the best production Ibanez ever.


I don't think I'll ever let mine go


----------



## StevenC

Wait there's a new RGA style? Do I need to redo my list? Come on Ibanez, can't you give a guy 6 years off?


----------



## toiletstand

I def regret letting mine go


----------



## Neon_Knight_

No new releases that interest me 

It's good to see the return of RGTs and the finishes are really nice...but having a top that stops short on the arm contour ruins the look (even more so than on previous models with this cost-cutting measure, as it looks messy when paired with the neck-thru stripes).

A Prestige RGA and/or S with a natural figured top would be nice...


----------



## Alberto7

This thread is making me gas for an RGA121 in the natural finish


----------



## Opion

Alberto7 said:


> This thread is making me gas for an RGA121 in the natural finish



There's one on Guitar Center used for $899....doooo it


----------



## DCM_Allan

A new Jiva in white


----------



## Alberto7

Opion said:


> There's one on Guitar Center used for $899....doooo it



You know, I actually considered it. I went to check it. Only ships to the US, I'm in Canada. So close, yet so far.


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> You know, I actually considered it. I went to check it. Only ships to the US, I'm in Canada. So close, yet so far.


Contact the seller, sweeten the deal a bit. Might be worth your while.


----------



## Tree

Xaios said:


> Contact the seller, sweeten the deal a bit. Might be worth your while.


It’s guitar center, so it’s policy IIRC. 

There are a few comparable ones up on Reverb for the same price @Alberto7


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

prestige RGDRT????

Now that would get me to play ibby again


----------



## jl-austin

TheBolivianSniper said:


> prestige RGDRT????
> 
> Now that would get me to play ibby again



No, but how about another AZ in a new color?


----------



## odibrom

DCM_Allan said:


> A new Jiva in white
> 
> View attachment 101915


... Not yet in the Ibanez site...


----------



## Neon_Knight_

TheBolivianSniper said:


> prestige RGDRT????
> 
> Now that would get me to play ibby again


A Prestige RGART would be even better, but people would get confused with the ART series.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Emperoff said:


> To me the RGA shape will always be the one with the maple top joining the neck joint. Absolutely tasteful and distinctive at the time.
> 
> So nope, you're not wrong.


I'd been hoping for a return of RGA Prestige for a couple of years now. I was tempted by an RGA8420-SDE last year, but the RG8520-SDE I bought instead was a better price and more similar to the Twilight Blue RG3120 that I've never found in good condition + fair price.

Your photo got me googling to look up what specific model it was and then I stumbled across this on Reverb...happy NGD to me!


----------



## Alberto7

Tree said:


> It’s guitar center, so it’s policy IIRC.
> 
> There are a few comparable ones up on Reverb for the same price @Alberto7



It's a bit pricier than I wanted, but I might just...  There's an rga321 for almost $1k more than than the rga121. I like the rga321 a bit better aesthetically, but I really can't justify a $1k difference for what is basically just the color and a slightly figured top.


----------



## Tree

Alberto7 said:


> It's a bit pricier than I wanted, but I might just...  There's an rga321 for almost $1k more than than the rga121. I like the rga321 a bit better aesthetically, but I really can't justify a $1k difference for what is basically just the color and a slightly figured top.



Yeah, that’s an insane price hike. I can’t imagine that person is in any hurry to sell. If you check frequently you can see RGA321s going for 800-1000, which is fair given today’s pricing trends.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Alberto7 said:


> It's a bit pricier than I wanted, but I might just...  There's an rga321 for almost $1k more than than the rga121. I like the rga321 a bit better aesthetically, but I really can't justify a $1k difference for what is basically just the color and a slightly figured top.


My RGA321F was under $1k, so $1k above an RGA121 price certainly doesn't sound fair.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, from what I'm reading online, $1k seems about the most I'd ever pay for an RGA121. I even adjusted for inflation for when these guitars were released, and the current price hikes I'm seeing are anywhere between 50 and 100%, which is kinda nuts, especially considering these aren't guitars in mint condition.

This info might be obvious to some, but it's really the first time I'm seriously looking into this, and I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## Tree

As someone that’s never paid over $700 for one of my RGA121s, I’d say patience is key. They certainly went through a price jump once the “secret” that they are great workhorse guitars got out. I partially blame Zack, or engage757 (whatever his name was on here). He was the first person I saw hoarding and flipping them for like $900-1000 years ago.

Your best bet is to just post a WTB thread on here and any FB groups you’re a part of. You probably won’t get one below $800, but there’s bound to be a few sane people left that don’t think their beat-to-shit 2006 guitar is worth 1k


----------



## jl-austin

I think the reason Ibanez doesn't make a new RGA121 or (RGA121 / RGA321 combo). It would sell to well, production would not be able to keep up, all the other guitar companies would go out of business and all the mahogany and maple trees would be cut down, and so on.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> I think the reason Ibanez doesn't make a new RGA121 or (RGA121 / RGA321 combo). It would sell to well, production would not be able to keep up, all the other guitar companies would go out of business and all the mahogany and maple trees would be cut down, and so on.....



Didn't they initially sell pretty badly?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't they initially sell pretty badly?


They can't have sold too badly, as they kept them going for 4 or 5 years (which is not a short production run for a specific model) and then launched a standard line version that has survived the test of time.
Plenty of other designs were phased out far quicker or only make sporadic appearances in the Ibanez catalogue.


----------



## død

I remember there being a ton of them going around the ESP boards ~15 years ago, they were pretty sought after among the metalcore crowd.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't they initially sell pretty badly?


Because no Edge trem (at least that's what I grumbled to myself).


----------



## Alberto7

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I'd been hoping for a return of RGA Prestige for a couple of years now. I was tempted by an RGA8420-SDE last year, but the RG8520-SDE I bought instead was a better price and more similar to the Twilight Blue RG3120 that I've never found in good condition + fair price.
> 
> Your photo got me googling to look up what specific model it was and then I stumbled across this on Reverb...happy NGD to me!



Well, HNGD for me in advance, too 
I managed to haggle the price of an RGA121 down below the 1k USD mark, which is more of a symbolic success than a financial one for me 

Can't wait.

Sadly, I'll still keep an eye on this thread to see if I'm gonna have to sell any gear this year for a new Ibanez  though hopefully not...


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Alberto7 said:


> Well, HNGD for me in advance, too
> I managed to haggle the price of an RGA121 down below the 1k USD mark, which is more of a symbolic success than a financial one for me
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Sadly, I'll still keep an eye on this thread to see if I'm gonna have to sell any gear this year for a new Ibanez  though hopefully not...


What finish is the RGA121?


----------



## Alberto7

Neon_Knight_ said:


> What finish is the RGA121?



I specifically wanted the natural finish with the maple cap. I think they call the finish NTF.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Alberto7 said:


> I specifically wanted the natural finish with the maple cap. I think they call the finish NTF.


Good choice!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't they initially sell pretty badly?



First year, 2005, they did very well, enough to keep around, but the decline was sharp and by 2007 they weren't moving. They were axe'd in 2008, but they had enough left over parts to due a very small run of RGA321Fs for first quarter 2009. 

I purchased two RGA121s on closeout from Guitar Center in late 2008 for $600, marked down from $1200. They stuck around for months at that price. 

That's one of the reasons they became so popular, Ibanez was pretty much giving them away in the end.



Neon_Knight_ said:


> They can't have sold too badly, as they kept them going for 4 or 5 years (which is not a short production run for a specific model) and then launched a standard line version that has survived the test of time.
> Plenty of other designs were phased out far quicker or only make sporadic appearances in the Ibanez catalogue.



Ibanez spent a lot on those, they weren't going to let them go without a fight.


----------



## Tree

MaxOfMetal said:


> First year, 2005, they did very well, enough to keep around, but the decline was sharp and by 2007 they weren't moving. They were axe'd in 2008, but they had enough left over parts to due a very small run of RGA321Fs for first quarter 2009.
> 
> I purchased two RGA121s on closeout from Guitar Center in late 2008 for $600, marked down from $1200. They stuck around for months at that price.
> 
> That's one of the reasons they became so popular, Ibanez was pretty much giving them away in the end.



I distinctly remember ogling them at the $600 price on Musician’s Friend. I knew there was no way I could get one, being a jobless teenager in 08, but I swear I would go and stare at that page every day


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> First year, 2005, they did very well, enough to keep around, but the decline was sharp and by 2007 they weren't moving. They were axe'd in 2008, but they had enough left over parts to due a very small run of RGA321Fs for first quarter 2009.
> 
> I purchased two RGA121s on closeout from Guitar Center in late 2008 for $600, marked down from $1200. They stuck around for months at that price.
> 
> That's one of the reasons they became so popular, Ibanez was pretty much giving them away in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez spent a lot on those, they weren't going to let them go without a fight.



Okay good I wasn't mismembering.  Like yeah I know they became popular and everyone was using them for awhile, but it seems like that was after it was discontinued and they were on clearance for the price of a brand new Schecter Hellraiser or LTD Deluxe.


----------



## jl-austin

I remember them starting getting expensive at the end of their run (at least list prices).

Part of the problem is they never changed them up from year to year. Except for the H model, they didn't do anything for the line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> I remember them starting getting expensive at the end of their run (at least list prices).
> 
> Part of the problem is they never changed them up from year to year. Except for the H model, they didn't do anything for the line.



It was hard to make changes when you don't move enough to replace the old stuff with the new stuff. 

Stock was running 18+ months surplus at one point. Dealers aren't going to bite.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was hard to make changes when you don't move enough to replace the old stuff with the new stuff.
> 
> Stock was running 18+ months surplus at one point. Dealers aren't going to bite.



What was going at that time? Was 7 strings all the rage? I seem to remember that the market wasn't really going for those types of guitar at that time?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

jl-austin said:


> What was going at that time? Was 7 strings all the rage? I seem to remember that the market wasn't really going for those types of guitar at that time?



2009 was metalcore on an Eclipse time IIRC


----------



## Alberto7

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> 2009 was metalcore on an Eclipse time IIRC



Unfortunately. The music was great, the guitars... eh.

Then Misha and Tosin came around strong in around 2010 and the rest is history


----------



## DCM_Allan

odibrom said:


> ... Not yet in the Ibanez site...


maybe will be released by april or later


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> What was going at that time? Was 7 strings all the rage? I seem to remember that the market wasn't really going for those types of guitar at that time?



I'm going to assume since it was 2006 - 2009, it was peak EMG-loaded fiddle > TS9 > 5150 > Mesa 412 era. Everyone wanted a 24-fret guitar in black or red guitar with EMGs.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Tree said:


> I distinctly remember ogling them at the $600 price on Musician’s Friend.



That’s when I got mine! Sold it last year to consolidate, but it took that long to come across a guitar I liked more. (An AZ!)


----------



## død

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to assume since it was 2006 - 2009, it was peak EMG-loaded fiddle > TS9 > 5150 > Mesa 412 era. Everyone wanted a 24-fret guitar in black or red guitar with EMGs.


LTD EC-1000 Deluxe, baby! EMGs, abalone, 24 frets, came in both red and Black back then.


----------



## DiezelMonster

For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.

ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023. 

Ouch.


----------



## Stiman

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.



Wow, I wanted a new seven string by Q2. So waiting for more new models from Ibanez is just going to push that well into 2023...


----------



## CanserDYI

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.


Like you mean store inventory order? shiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Crungy

I'll keep scooping up old used Ibanez for now lol


----------



## DiezelMonster

CanserDYI said:


> Like you mean store inventory order? shiiiiiiiit.



Correct, We get guitars direct from Hoshino USA now, no more middle man. 

I spoke with the rep yesterday and that is my ETA. I will likely not get all stock orders fulfilled either, if customer orders are put in for those models.

As a reference, I'm still waiting for models I ordered in 2020 from Ibanez, as well as a good chunk of the 2021 models that were announced. 

I normally have 40 Ibanez guitars in stock, I currently have 4, 3 of which are AZ, two prestiege 7 string AZ, an entry level AZ and an RGDR4327

But that's it! bums me out.


----------



## Crungy

Man that stinks. My last post was true since I'm always scoping out old/used guitars but if supply weren't an issue I'd take a more serious look at new. I would hope by 2023 this stuff isn't an issue in any industry.


----------



## zw470

I was chatting with an employee at a local music store last fall and he said they were still waiting on their 2020 Ibanez order.


----------



## Xaios

Just remember, Efkay (the old Canadian Ibanez distributor) was equally if not more shitty to deal with, so dealing direct with Hoshino is a at worst lateral move.

EDIT: Correction, it's Efkay, not Elkay.


----------



## Alberto7

DiezelMonster said:


> Correct, We get guitars direct from Hoshino USA now, no more middle man.
> 
> I spoke with the rep yesterday and that is my ETA. I will likely not get all stock orders fulfilled either, if customer orders are put in for those models.
> 
> As a reference, I'm still waiting for models I ordered in 2020 from Ibanez, as well as a good chunk of the 2021 models that were announced.
> 
> I normally have 40 Ibanez guitars in stock, I currently have 4, 3 of which are AZ, two prestiege 7 string AZ, an entry level AZ and an RGDR4327
> 
> But that's it! bums me out.





Xaios said:


> Just remember, Elkay (the old Canadian Ibanez distributor) was equally if not more shitty to deal with, so dealing direct with Hoshino is a at worst lateral move.



I got my Strandberg from a retailer here in Montreal in September of last year, and I met up with the store owner a couple of times while trying out different models before the purchase.

In chatting with him, he mentioned a few times that the old Canadian Ibanez distributor (might that Elkay you mention?) had to close up shop due to the pandemic, so getting Ibanez into Canada is even more difficult now.

I have no idea how substantiated that claim is, or whether it was just empty small talk, but it's true he hadn't got any new Ibanez shipments in quite a while, and AZs were one of his specialties, so the guy was pretty upset about it.

Could be part of the reason why the Ibanez supply chain is so behind the curve for Canada. Not sure how it's been for the US.


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> the old Canadian Ibanez distributor (might that Elkay you mention?)


Heh, my bad, I realized I misspelled it. It's Efkay, not Elkay.

There's used to be a local store that was an Ibanez distributor for a while, although they closed up shop years ago. They signed on with Efkay to be an Ibanez dealer and got a grand total of _one_ order in before Efkay simply stopped taking their orders or even acknowledging their existence despite still having them as a listed dealership on their website.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

DiezelMonster said:


> Correct, We get guitars direct from Hoshino USA now, no more middle man.
> 
> I spoke with the rep yesterday and that is my ETA. I will likely not get all stock orders fulfilled either, if customer orders are put in for those models.
> 
> As a reference, I'm still waiting for models I ordered in 2020 from Ibanez, as well as a good chunk of the 2021 models that were announced.
> 
> I normally have 40 Ibanez guitars in stock, I currently have 4, 3 of which are AZ, two prestiege 7 string AZ, an entry level AZ and an RGDR4327
> 
> But that's it! bums me out.



Wow crazy. Thanks for the heads up!
What store do you work at out of curiosity?


----------



## Matt08642

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.



If you don't want to post publicly, can you PM the name of the store? I'd love to check out more modern Ibanez stuff once anything's in!


----------



## Neon_Knight_

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.


Ouch indeed. Is your lead time on the continued 2021 models any better?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.



And people (at least outside of this forum) were wondering why Ibanez didn't wanna show off too much.


----------



## I play music

It's like they presented new models just so we don't forget Ibanez still exists


----------



## Wucan

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.


Nothing new, we've been getting shafted by the COVID supply chain hard. I waited that long for a 2021 Squier I wanted to show up anywhere in Canada


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> I'll keep scooping up old used Ibanez for now lol



Like those we really wanted but couldn't afford back then, right?... unfortunately, the used prices are crazy stupid at the moment...


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.



Only slightly worse now that Efkay is no longer the distributor for Canada.


----------



## /wrists

I'm not a huge fan of ibanez primarily because of their headstock, but I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge the nice black guitars they have. So sleek. 

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg5170b_00_01.html
https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgrtb621_1p_01.html 

but also $1200 for an indonesia is not it for me


----------



## Shredrrr

evade said:


> I'm not a huge fan of ibanez primarily because of their headstock, but I'd be lying if I didn't acknowledge the nice black guitars they have. So sleek.
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rg5170b_00_01.html
> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgrtb621_1p_01.html
> 
> but also $1200 for an indonesia is not it for me



I agree, nice guitar but $1200 a bit much.

Iron Label stuff is a little pricey when you compare it to the LTD Black Metal stuff.
https://www.espguitars.com/products/page/1?categories=black-metal-series

This seems better other than the lack of neck pickup, tone controls, and real ebony fretboard
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LMHTBKMBLKS--esp-ltd-m-ht-black-metal-black-satin


----------



## Matt08642

Ibanez Instagram making this GIO look T E M P T I N G:


----------



## Alberto7

Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez Instagram making this GIO look T E M P T I N G:
> 
> View attachment 102047



Indeed. As a project guitar, this is delicious.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez is just a little late to the party as far as trying to boost the image of their lower end brands. 

After Gibson and Fender have successfully boosted Epiphone and Squire, Jackson is pumping up the JS models, and now LTD is working on the 200 series, with Ibanez putting more effort into the Gio line.

It's smart. 

Gotta grab some market from the no-name stuff.


----------



## DiezelMonster

Matt08642 said:


> If you don't want to post publicly, can you PM the name of the store? I'd love to check out more modern Ibanez stuff once anything's in!



I'll pm you


----------



## DiezelMonster

gaspoweredteeth said:


> Only slightly worse now that Efkay is no longer the distributor for Canada.



I've actually had better results with Hoshino USA than dealing with Efkay, Howard, the owner was incredibly difficult to get along with, it took a little over 10 of the 20 years I've worked here before we had a decent relationship. The rep Ray Auld however was a saint, but he has passed away and there is a new rep that is really seasoned as he worked for a different company before but he often has NO idea what is happening and my staff and I are always 10 steps ahead haha.


----------



## gaspoweredteeth

DiezelMonster said:


> I've actually had better results with Hoshino USA than dealing with Efkay, Howard, the owner was incredibly difficult to get along with, it took a little over 10 of the 20 years I've worked here before we had a decent relationship. The rep Ray Auld however was a saint, but he has passed away and there is a new rep that is really seasoned as he worked for a different company before but he often has NO idea what is happening and my staff and I are always 10 steps ahead haha.



I would describe Howard as prickly. Only ever talked to him a couple times. I've dealt mostly with a guy named Mike. Seems like a decent guy. But Efkay has been notoriously slow the past 20+ years I've been in the Ibanez game.


----------



## gaspoweredteeth




----------



## thomas.reuter

Evertune M80M / FTM33 please


----------



## Stiman

Anyone else think it's unfortunate that they use DiMarzio Fusion Edge pickups on Prestiges? I have them in my RGA42HP and I just find them lacking in something... clarity I guess. I don't like to swap out pickups if I don't have to but I think it's a must for these pickups. Anyway, I'd hate to spend $2,500-$3,000 CAD on a Prestige and get Fusion Edge pickups in it and have to spend another ~$300 CAD on replacement pickups.

Maybe some of you like these pickups?


----------



## JimF

I'm used to changing pickups being a must-do that I don't even look what pickups come on a guitar anymore


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Stiman said:


> Anyone else think it's unfortunate that they use DiMarzio Fusion Edge pickups on Prestiges? I have them in my RGA42HP and I just find them lacking in something... clarity I guess. I don't like to swap out pickups if I don't have to but I think it's a must for these pickups. Anyway, I'd hate to spend $2,500-$3,000 CAD on a Prestige and get Fusion Edge pickups in it and have to spend another ~$300 CAD on replacement pickups.
> 
> Maybe some of you like these pickups?


Whatever they put in, most people fussy enough to buy a Prestige (rather than Gio/standard/Iron Label/Axion/Premium) will also be too fussy to keep stock pickups, unless they coincidentally happen to be the ones they would have picked out themselves.

JEMs have "real DiMarzios" but even then a lot more f the Evolutions are swapped out in favour of Evo 2, Breed, PAF Pro etc.

I prefer the DiMarzio/IBZ they used to use, over Fusion Edge, but those wouldn't be my first choice either.

The main downside to me is that Fusion Edge (+ DiMarzio/IBZ) have less resale value than Tone Zone / Air Norton... which I would be equally keen to replace.

BKP Aftermaths (also stick in some Ibanez models) would only be more desirable to me because of the high resale value. I'd happily have BKPs in my guitars, but Aftermaths would not be my choice (I'd prefer Holy Diver, Miracle Man, Painkiller, Nailbomb, depending on how I intend to use the guitar).

Fishman Fluence Moderns are less desirable to me, because I'd not only need to buy new pickups but also redo the wiring for passive.

The perfect situation would be a choice of pickups, but that's the sort of thing people pay custom prices for.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

JimF said:


> I'm used to changing pickups being a must-do that I don't even look what pickups come on a guitar anymore


I look to see whether the stock pickups are active or passive. I also factor the resale value of the stock pickups I to how much I'm willing to pay for a guitar.


----------



## Stiman

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Whatever they put in, most people fussy enough to buy a Prestige (rather than Gio/standard/Iron Label/Axion/Premium) will also be too fussy to keep stock pickups, unless they coincidentally happen to be the ones they would have picked out themselves.
> 
> JEMs have "real DiMarzios" but even then a lot more f the Evolutions are swapped out in favour of Evo 2, Breed, PAF Pro etc.
> 
> I prefer the DiMarzio/IBZ they used to use, over Fusion Edge, but those wouldn't be my first choice either.
> 
> The main downside to me is that Fusion Edge (+ DiMarzio/IBZ) have less resale value than Tone Zone / Air Norton... which I would be equally keen to replace.
> 
> BKP Aftermaths (also stick in some Ibanez models) would only be more desirable to me because of the high resale value. I'd happily have BKPs in my guitars, but Aftermaths would not be my choice (I'd prefer Holy Diver, Miracle Man, Painkiller, Nailbomb, depending on how I intend to use the guitar).
> 
> Fishman Fluence Moderns are less desirable to me, because I'd not only need to buy new pickups but also redo the wiring for passive.
> 
> The perfect situation would be a choice of pickups, but that's the sort of thing people pay custom prices for.



Your point regarding resale is a good one. Which only reinforces the point that they should provide good pickups in Prestiges so people who do change them, can get good money for them.


----------



## odibrom

https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgrtb621_1p_01.html

Anyone seen this yet? Here, let me give you a fast peek into it...

Iron Label series
neckthrough
hardtail individual bridge - monorail something...
metal af looking aesthetics
DiMarzio Fusion edge pickups
3 ways switching + "alter switch" = 6 different tones
@ about 1.1k price tag











PS addendum, there's already a small video of it...


----------



## Shredrrr

odibrom said:


> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgrtb621_1p_01.html
> 
> Anyone seen this yet? Here, let me give you a fast peek into it...
> 
> Iron Label series
> neckthrough
> hardtail individual bridge - monorail something...
> metal af looking aesthetics
> DiMarzio Fusion edge pickups
> 3 ways switching + "alter switch" = 6 different tones
> @ about 1.1k price tag



Like it, instant buy if it had stainless steel frets. I like it still but there are other brands and Ibanez models I want to check out first.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez Instagram making this GIO look T E M P T I N G:
> 
> View attachment 102047


MMMMMMM baby that would be a fun mod platform. Gio's come in at $199 still?


----------



## Alberto7

Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez Instagram making this GIO look T E M P T I N G:
> 
> View attachment 102047





Jeffrey Bain said:


> MMMMMMM baby that would be a fun mod platform. Gio's come in at $199 still?



299.99 USD
389.99 CAD


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Stiman said:


> Your point regarding resale is a good one. Which only reinforces the point that they should provide good pickups in Prestiges so people who do change them, can get good money for them.


I don't actually think DiMarzio/IBZ or DiMarzio Fusion Edge are inferior to aftermarket DiMarzio pickups. They just aren't what I want in my guitars...which I would also say of *most *aftermarket pickups, because I'm fussy. 
They are chosen to make a guitar sound appealing to a wide audience when tested out in a store. Relatively versatile for rock and metal, with a decent amount of output but not enough output to scare anyone off (unlike X2N, D Activators, Black Winters etc.) The Tone Zone / True Velvet / Air Norton combo has repeatedly been used by Ibanez for the very same reason and also is routinely swapped out.

The only stock pickups I haven't ever been tempted to replace are the D Activators in my red chameleon XPT700. Niche pickups in a niche guitar shape with a niche finish, but I happened to be amongst the minority of people that it appealed to. I was primarily drawn by the aesthetics, but the "real DiMarzio" pickups helped Ibanez justify bumping up the RRP by circa 50% compared to a comparable RG with cheap stock pickups (i.e. standard line). If I hadn't happened to like the pickups, they would have made it harder for me to justify buying a Xiphos over and RG (which I owned 0 of at the time...now up to 5 hehe).


----------



## Neon_Knight_

odibrom said:


> https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/rgrtb621_1p_01.html
> 
> Anyone seen this yet? Here, let me give you a fast peek into it...
> 
> Iron Label series
> neckthrough
> hardtail individual bridge - monorail something...
> metal af looking aesthetics
> DiMarzio Fusion edge pickups
> 3 ways switching + "alter switch" = 6 different tones
> @ about 1.1k price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS addendum, there's already a small video of it...



Looks like an RG version of the Xiphos they released last year.

Does anyone actually like painted necks or are some people just willing to put up with them?


----------



## danbox

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Does anyone actually like painted necks or are some people just willing to put up with them?


Gotta ask all the esp owners!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

danbox said:


> Gotta ask all the esp owners!



5 minutes with some 0000 steel wool and masking tape


----------



## Mathemagician

Emperoff said:


> To me the RGA shape will always be the one with the maple top joining the neck joint. Absolutely tasteful and distinctive at the time.
> 
> So nope, you're not wrong.



Crazy now looking at a mass produced guitar with a cap that THICC. And the flames were usually pretty nice too. 



DiezelMonster said:


> For any of my Ontario, Canadian forum friends, I placed an order for ALL new models at the store I work for.
> 
> ETA possibly end of 2022 early 2023.
> 
> Ouch.



Even from the US this is in line with my actual expectations. 



Stiman said:


> Wow, I wanted a new seven string by Q2. So waiting for more new models from Ibanez is just going to push that well into 2023...



Buy Ibanezes now and just go make more money. Then buy new ibanezes in the future too. 



Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez Instagram making this GIO look T E M P T I N G:
> 
> View attachment 102047



That needs gold hardware swapped in. Does a hipshot drop right in?


----------



## Stiman

Mathemagician said:


> Buy Ibanezes now and just go make more money. Then buy new ibanezes in the future too.



Well, even existing models aren't in stock. Used is basically the only way to go for the time being.


----------



## odibrom

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Looks like an RG version of the Xiphos they released last year.
> 
> Does anyone actually like painted necks or are some people just willing to put up with them?



I don't really care as long as the guitar plays OK...?


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> Crazy now looking at a mass produced guitar with a cap that THICC. And the flames were usually pretty nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> Even from the US this is in line with my actual expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Ibanezes now and just go make more money. Then buy new ibanezes in the future too.
> 
> 
> 
> That needs gold hardware swapped in. Does a hipshot drop right in?



Yup. And now that you mention it they would probably look great with gold hardware as well, kinda like old Jackson PC1s


----------



## Neon_Knight_

odibrom said:


> I don't really care as long as the guitar plays OK...?


No guitar plays optimally if the neck finish creates unnecessary friction against my hand. The only painted neck I own is on my Xiphos and it puts me off playing it in summer (sweaty hands + painted neck = ).


----------



## Alberto7

Neon_Knight_ said:


> No guitar plays optimally if the neck finish creates unnecessary friction against my hand. The only painted neck I own is on my Xiphos and it puts me off playing it in summer (sweaty hands + painted neck = ).



Used to have a Washburn WM24 that had the slickest friggin neck I'd ever played. I took it off the guitar, stripped the finish and paint, and Tung oiled that fucker. Best decision I ever made.

Somehow though, my Edwards Alexi also has a painted neck, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Alberto7 said:


> Used to have a Washburn WM24 that had the slickest friggin neck I'd ever played. I took it off the guitar, stripped the finish and paint, and Tung oiled that fucker. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Somehow though, my Edwards Alexi also has a painted neck, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


Ever tried taking a neck-through off?


----------



## Alberto7

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Ever tried taking a neck-through off?



Woops  forgot that little detail!

I guess it would still be doable, just five times the pain in the ass.


----------



## zw470

Jeez I remember back in the early '00s everyone was shaving their Les Paul necks with razor blades like Zakk Wylde


----------



## Neon_Knight_

PromptCritical5 said:


> Jeez I remember back in the early '00s everyone was shaving their Les Paul necks with razor blades like Zakk Wylde


Clearly they were in denial about wanting an Ibby then.


----------



## odibrom

Neon_Knight_ said:


> No guitar plays optimally if the neck finish creates unnecessary friction against my hand. The only painted neck I own is on my Xiphos and it puts me off playing it in summer (sweaty hands + painted neck = ).



To be honest, none of my guitars have painted necks... and I generally don't go that way, but I've played some that had and it didn't bother me at all... different folks, different strokes maybe?


----------



## Emperoff

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Does anyone actually like painted necks or are some people just willing to put up with them?



I prefer painted necks over oiled necks for several reasons.
- I love the feeling of a "whole entity" (instead of two different parts) that a fully painted neckthrough guitar gives me.
- The maintenance is basically zero (you can easily wipe it alongside the body, sharing cleaning products).
- It's much more resistant to random hits (my oiled neck guitar dinged with a cable plug ), or just beer spills or random stuff in general.
- If the finish of the guitar is done right, it shouldn't be sticky at all. MIJ and USA Jacksons are super slick. I remember Schecter being worse, and Agile just plain atrocious. The quality of the fit and finish is something you'll never see on a spec list.

To me their only downside is that are colder to the touch, which you really notice playing outdoors in winter


----------



## jl-austin

I also prefer painted necks. To me nothing feels like an expensive guitar than a painted neck-thru.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I prefer gloss necks, though both my guitars with gloss necks are nitro so not really the same I guess. I'm also partial to the old PRS poly that they now use on their S2 line, but nothing beats a warm nitro gloss neck. Satin is cool too, but it always feels kinda dirty to me.


----------



## xzacx

I associate non-painted necks with bolt-ons, which I associate with sucking. I supposed it’s because Les Pauls and Jacksons were the guitars I coveted as a kid, and bolt-ons felt cheap in comparison. I know there’s nothing actually wrong with them now and I own a few, but still not my preference.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can agree with the "unfinished necks look cheap" crowd. A glossy, finished neck does somehow feel more substantial than an unfinished neck. Though I do end up sanding it because I sweat like a motherfucker. 

I still love bolt-ons though.  If I had the option, I'd have both a painted, bolt-on neck.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Emperoff said:


> I prefer painted necks over oiled necks for several reasons.
> - I love the feeling of a "whole entity" (instead of two different parts) that a fully painted neckthrough guitar gives me.
> - The maintenance is basically zero (you can easily wipe it alongside the body, sharing cleaning products).
> - It's much more resistant to random hits (my oiled neck guitar dinged with a cable plug ), or just beer spills or random stuff in general.
> - If the finish of the guitar is done right, it shouldn't be sticky at all. MIJ and USA Jacksons are super slick. I remember Schecter being worse, and Agile just plain atrocious. The quality of the fit and finish is something you'll never see on a spec list.
> 
> To me their only downside is that are colder to the touch, which you really notice playing outdoors in winter



Similar here. 

The necks on my USA Soloists are just barely more catchy than the matte finishes neck on my Ibanez. I do slightly prefer the feel of the Ibanez, but so long as I wipe the neck down on the Jacksons, there’s only a very slight difference. 

The dark neck finish actually aids in my playing a bit too. I can see the position of my hand in my lower peripheral vision more easily due to the contrast. Less looking at the neck = less neck pain.


----------



## odibrom

... allow me to clarify, to me, painted neck is simply that, PAINTED, meaning, I don't see (not touch feel) the wood grain. I don't have that many of guitars, all have finished necks of some degree. Some feel like their neck is almost wood, others feel like there's some finish over the wood. All feel smooth to the touch and play.

Personally I like to see the wood, it's kind of a reminder/homage to the trees that gave birth to the guitars...


----------



## Wolfhorsky

I like satin over anything. I prefer it over oil finish. I have soloist with painted neck and played many gigs on it. Nothing wrong with that, but i like the smoothness and the feel of satin finish. YMMV i guess.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Unpainted one-piece necks look cheap to me, especially if the headstock is a separate piece (like old school Ibanez) or has no volute. An unpainted multi-piece neck with contrasting stripes looks luxurious to me though. The 11-piece wenge/maple/purple heart Ibanez nitro necks look really nice. A plain maple headstock looks cheap to me (i.e. every Fender strat) - needs to be painted or veneered. Maple fretboards also look cheap to me - especially once they're discoloured.

Note that I said "unpainted" not "unfinished". Personally, I would describe a Prestige / J. Custom satin neck as *perfectly finished*, not "unfinished". 

Gloss necks are probably on a par with painted necks for me. Thinking about it though, I've only played gloss painted necks, so perhaps matt paint (like the new Iron Label RG) might actually be ok - assuming it doesn't show up every finger print like most matt guitar bodies do.


----------



## IwantTacos

Necks should never be painted. 

if you like painted necks there is something wrong with you. Don’t at me.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can agree with the "unfinished necks look cheap" crowd. A glossy, finished neck does somehow feel more substantial than an unfinished neck. Though I do end up sanding it because I sweat like a motherfucker.
> 
> I still love bolt-ons though.  If I had the option, I'd have both a painted, bolt-on neck.


Would these Ibby necks look less cheap if painted? To me it would be a waste of the beautiful wood (but I don't own any of these pretty 11-piece necks, as so far Ibanez has only done them for Wizard III / Nitro Wizard neck profiles, not Wizard or Super Wizard).


----------



## Neon_Knight_

IwantTacos said:


> Necks should never be painted.
> 
> if you like painted necks there is something wrong with you. Don’t at me.


+99999999999


----------



## BlackMastodon

Late to the party here, I'm sure, but where does everyone fall on the Q5x series headless guitars? I haven't been keeping up with new guitars for the last few years and don't know when ibanez started offering a production headless 7 but this thing looks comfy as fuck.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

To me, I prefer an oil or satin finished neck, predominantly for the feel, yes, but also I like the oil finish for the looks.

Painted necks look cheap to me because when I was starting out, even cheap Strat copies had painted necks to hide whatever was under there. When you could actually see a single piece of Canadian rock maple, you knew you had a quality guitar. When you saw a varnished Les Paul neck, complete with respray on the inevitable headstock repair, you knew you were borrowing your dad's guitar


----------



## olejason

Strangely I've always liked the painted necks you find on higher end neck-thru LTD & Jackson guitars. I have some nostalgia for that look to begin with though.


----------



## JimF

I'm the same, from having played some gorgeous top end Jacksons and the like back in the day, painted neck meant neck through, which meant top quality (at least in my mind at the time), and satin necks mean those awful low end plasticky feeling sub-Squier level guitars. Likewise my experience with played-in Japanese Jackson Dinkies meant I loved their gloss necks. 
But fast forward 15-20years and I love the semi satin finish on Ibanez Prestige necks, and have a guitar with an oiled neck that is the absolute best thing ever.

I think if its a bolt on, it should be a clear finish, but set neck & neck through, paint seems to make more sense to me. But in a perfect world, oil and gorgeous woods!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IwantTacos said:


> Necks should never be painted.
> 
> if you like painted necks there is something wrong with you. Don’t at me.





Neon_Knight_ said:


> Would these Ibby necks look less cheap if painted? To me it would be a waste of the beautiful wood (but I don't own any of these pretty 11-piece necks, as so far Ibanez has only done them for Wizard III / Nitro Wizard neck profiles, not Wizard or Super Wizard).





Neon_Knight_ said:


> +99999999999



I mean I don't go for those overtone multi-lam necks anyways soooo.  They look interesting but were never what sold me on a guitar. I find a multi-piece maple neck was enough for my tastes.

Personally I'd spraygun that shit with gloss black because it seems like y'all have traumatic experiences towards painted necks.


----------



## danbox

New goal in life - make enough money to buy 11 piece necks and paint them. Post here. Then throw it away and rebuy since I do actually like seeing the wood in multi piece necks


----------



## JimF

danbox said:


> New goal in life - make enough money to buy 11 piece necks and paint them. Post here. Then throw it away and rebuy since I do actually like seeing the wood in multi piece necks



Paint then apply wood effect 3M vinyl?


----------



## RevDrucifer

IwantTacos said:


> Necks should never be painted.
> 
> if you like painted necks there is something wrong with you. Don’t at me.



For years I sanded all my necks down with 60 grit paper and just left them that way. Maybe applying some tung oil occasionally and that’s it. Then last year I got a PRS SE and a Solar, both with painted necks and I actually don’t mind them at all. The SE is polished and super smooth while the Solar has the satin finish which isn’t as smooth but neither seem to present an issue so far. 

I AM curious as to what the SE is going to be like when I’m sweating my ass off though.


----------



## jl-austin

Painted necks AND fretboards that Ibanez did in the early 80's! Now that is where it's at!!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

BlackMastodon said:


> Late to the party here, I'm sure, but where does everyone fall on the Q5x series headless guitars? I haven't been keeping up with new guitars for the last few years and don't know when ibanez started offering a production headless 7 but this thing looks comfy as fuck.


I own two Q54s, after swapping out the pups and setting them up I prefer them over everything else I currently have or have played. Both were pretty much ready to go right out of the box if you like your guitars in e standard besides a string change to your preferred gauge.


----------



## JimF

Have you done a NGD or a write up? Would love to know more & lots of pics!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> Painted necks AND fretboards that Ibanez did in the early 80's! Now that is where it's at!!!!



You know what

fuck it

Reject modernity 





Embrace Tradition


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't know what's so fancy or "modern" about using the throw away off cuts for necks instead of one good solid piece.

That's what multiple laminate necks are: a cost saving measure. Always has been, always will be.

Think about it, why are veneer tops cheaper? Because you only need a thin slice of the good stuff. Because a big billet of figured wood ain't cheap. Well, 30"+ pieces of good solid quartersawn wood ain't cheap either.

It's not 1961 anymore, where a guy has to spend hours hand planning all the pieces, they just run it all through a giant 36" planer dozens of pieces at a time, slather them in glue, and throw it all in a ready-made clamping jig. Easy peasy.


----------



## xzacx

One-piece necks >>>>>


----------



## IwantTacos

I like one piece necks in theory...but multi piece necks just look so cool. 

I love glue. more glue.


----------



## Stiman

Ok, but are multi ply necks actually more stable? If so, I'm perfectly happy with getting one because I find they look better, and if they save the builder money and are more (or equally) stable, then win-win.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stiman said:


> Ok, but are multi ply necks actually more stable? If so, I'm perfectly happy with getting one because I find they look better, and if they save the builder money and are more (or equally) stable, then win-win.



I'm still gonna want mine painted over.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

IwantTacos said:


> I love glue. more glue.



It’s not about what wood the neck is made from, it’s whether you’ve got the right brand of toneglue.

Toneglue can make all the difference in getting the right sound from a guitar.


----------



## xzacx

I live in as unstable of a climate as you can imagine—can go from 80 degrees to snow, and back, in the course of a couple days—and never found multi-piece necks to be more stable than standard quartersawn maple. I think they look goofy and cheap too, like a wood racing stripe equivalent of hot rod flames. They never seem to sound that great either, at least the ones I've owned. Could have just as easily been the pickups or whatever in those particular—I'm the last person to get caught up in arguments about wood impacting tone, but it does make sense to me that a neck being too firm would impact the way an instrument resonates. And uncharging for multi-piece necks reminds me of when companies sell matte finishes as a feature, rather than cost cutting.


----------



## Xaios

xzacx said:


> One-piece necks >>>>>


Zero-piece necks >>>>>


----------



## ian540s

I have a serious question, and I'm an engineer by trade so I'm almost embarrassed to ask... but all these companies, Kiesel for example because they literally say it all the time, flaunt how having multi-piece necks improve their stability. They also flaunt how strong their truss rods are, and also flaunt how they use carbon rod reinforcement... and so on. 

So after all those metal rods are inserted into the neck that literally control the bow of the neck, how much does the wood actually matter? I'd debate feel is the overall factor for necks now days unless the neck is just shaped wonky to begin with.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JimF said:


> Have you done a NGD or a write up? Would love to know more & lots of pics!


Never did a proper ngd but I posted pics before the pup swap in the quest vs strandberg thread. I'll write a proper NGD when I get home though.


----------



## spudmunkey

_MonSTeR_ said:


> It’s not about what wood the neck is made from, it’s whether you’ve got the right brand of toneglue.
> 
> Toneglue can make all the difference in getting the right sound from a guitar.



Speaking of, Lowe's is clearing out all of their Titebond (at least TB III, possibly II and I, depending on location) 10oz promo size bottles for $.29 each, while supplies last.


----------



## CanserDYI

ian540s said:


> I have a serious question, and I'm an engineer by trade so I'm almost embarrassed to ask... but all these companies, Kiesel for example because they literally say it all the time, flaunt how having multi-piece necks improve their stability. They also flaunt how strong their truss rods are, and also flaunt how they use carbon rod reinforcement... and so on.
> 
> So after all those metal rods are inserted into the neck that literally control the bow of the neck, how much does the wood actually matter? I'd debate feel is the overall factor for necks now days unless the neck is just shaped wonky to begin with.


Well if it means anything, my Kiesel is just a one piece Walnut neck and I live in Ohio where the temperature and humidity fluctuate more often than we blink, and my neck hasnt moved at all. Got a little fret sprout, miniscule, but I've checked relief a hundred times every time I string the guitar which is 2-3 times a month, and it never moves. I think their rods do the trick just well, but I understand their logic behind the multipiece neck theory, but in my experience with their titanium rods, they don't move anyways, so go ahead and save your cash if you don't like the look. 

I personally like 5 piece necks with 2 stripes of walnut/wenge something dark, but its just visual to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If there's anything that guitarists fucking hate it's guitars. They hate setting them up, they hate adjusting the truss rod, they hate adjusting action, they hate tuning, they hate just about everything involved that doesn't mean playing, and even then it's not surprising that one of the most popular and engaging threads is about leaving them the fuck alone in pretty stands or hiding them away in cases. 

So if you can convince guitarists that fucking anything at all is going to make it so they have to bother with their guitar for one millisecond less they're on it. 

All the shit people go on about, from 19 piece necks, stainless steel frets, carbon fiber, Evertunes, coated strings, etc. the number one selling point is that maybe you won't have to deal with your guitar for an extra minute once a month. 

Are multi-lam necks more stable? Not really. Not vs. a properly done single piece, and certainly not when comparing something like a more traditional 3 piece to one of those double digit monstrosities. 

Guitar companies make these ridiculously over built necks because 1) it's actually cheaper and easier, 2) they've spent decades convincing folks that necks are ready to fail in an instant, 3) guitarists don't know a damn thing, and 4) no one is going to take the time to set it up proper, so might as well make it almost permanently straight.


----------



## Alberto7

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's anything that guitarists fucking hate it's guitars. They hate setting them up, they hate adjusting the truss rod, they hate adjusting action, they hate tuning, they hate just about everything involved that doesn't mean playing, and even then it's not surprising that one of the most popular and engaging threads is about leaving them the fuck alone in pretty stands or hiding them away in cases.
> 
> So if you can convince guitarists that fucking anything at all is going to make it so they have to bother with their guitar for one millisecond less they're on it.
> 
> All the shit people go on about, from 19 piece necks, stainless steel frets, carbon fiber, Evertunes, coated strings, etc. the number one selling point is that maybe you won't have to deal with your guitar for an extra minute once a month.
> 
> Are multi-lam necks more stable? Not really. Not vs. a properly done single piece, and certainly not when comparing something like a more traditional 3 piece to one of those double digit monstrosities.
> 
> Guitar companies make these ridiculously over built necks because 1) it's actually cheaper and easier, 2) they've spent decades convincing folks that necks are ready to fail in an instant, 3) guitarists don't know a damn thing, and 4) no one is going to take the time to set it up proper, so might as well make it almost permanently straight.



/SSO

Close the damn website, we're done here 

I agree on all accounts, but at the same time I find these kinds innovations (for lack of a better term) pretty fascinating, and as such i wouldn't mind having half of them.

And no, I don't particularly like anything past a 5 piece neck. As time goes on, I like my guitars simpler and simpler... save for a good double locking trem bridge.


----------



## cardinal

I certainly welcome things that make maintenance easier. Spoke-wheel truss rod adjustment is awesome. I find that the necks I have with carbon rods are more stable. I don't particularly care with the frets are SS; I just want them level so that it's easy to set up the guitar without having to fuss over buzzy spots.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean I don't go for those overtone multi-lam necks anyways soooo.  They look interesting but were never what sold me on a guitar. I find a multi-piece maple neck was enough for my tastes.


Mine are all 5-piece maple & bubinga / maple & walnut / maple & wenge (with the exception of one older 3-piece maple & bubinga).



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Personally I'd spraygun that shit with gloss black because it seems like y'all have traumatic experiences towards painted necks.


Some people don't trust painted guitar bodies, as the number of pieces (i.e. cheap construction) can be concealed. If you make a business out of buying up 11-piece necks then reselling them painted, their fears will be right


----------



## Neon_Knight_

jl-austin said:


> Painted necks AND fretboards that Ibanez did in the early 80's! Now that is where it's at!!!!


Closest thing they've done in recent times is probably this:






I'll stick with my natural rosewood fretboards...


----------



## odibrom

The red one is kind of OK...


----------



## Neon_Knight_

odibrom said:


> The red one is kind of OK...


They all look a bit tacky to me, but the red definitely isn't the worst. I love J. Customs in general, but these finishes look more suitable for the Axion line or something to me. Replace the fretboards with maple / rosewood / ebony (depending on the body finish) and I'd probably like them. 

At least Ibanez added something different to the 2020 catalogue...


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's anything that guitarists fucking hate it's guitars. They hate setting them up, they hate adjusting the truss rod, they hate adjusting action, they hate tuning, they hate just about everything involved that doesn't mean playing, and even then it's not surprising that one of the most popular and engaging threads is about leaving them the fuck alone in pretty stands or hiding them away in cases.
> 
> So if you can convince guitarists that fucking anything at all is going to make it so they have to bother with their guitar for one millisecond less they're on it.
> 
> All the shit people go on about, from 19 piece necks, stainless steel frets, carbon fiber, Evertunes, coated strings, etc. the number one selling point is that maybe you won't have to deal with your guitar for an extra minute once a month.
> 
> Are multi-lam necks more stable? Not really. Not vs. a properly done single piece, and certainly not when comparing something like a more traditional 3 piece to one of those double digit monstrosities.
> 
> Guitar companies make these ridiculously over built necks because 1) it's actually cheaper and easier, 2) they've spent decades convincing folks that necks are ready to fail in an instant, 3) guitarists don't know a damn thing, and 4) no one is going to take the time to set it up proper, so might as well make it almost permanently straight.



Not only you are all kinds of right, but I enjoy with every single fiber of my being not needing to restring and set up my Floyd Rose equipped guitars every two weeks thanks to Elixir strings. All hail coated strings! 

If there is something we guitar players hate more than guitars, it's *INNOVATION*. We naturally reject everything new (or at least we do until flavour-of-the-week youtuber hypes it into the stratosphere, though).

I know people that won't buy any guitar without stainless steel frets. Things are getting a bit ridiculous, specially considering no one plays enough to wear them down anymore .


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Emperoff said:


> If there is something we guitar players hate more than guitars, it's *INNOVATION*.


This must be why so many people refuse to even consider that a vintage Gibson LP or Fender Strat/Tele might not necessarily be the best guitar in existence (or that a Wizard neck designed to not crack at the nut might be an improvement).

What this guitar players hates more than guitars is people who go to the ends of the earth and back to obtain gear that looks and sounds like it's 50+ years old, while ignoring that the musicians their trying to replicate didn't record or perform with old knackered speaker cones and pickup magnets that had spent half a century naturally degaussing - they used new gear and often jumped at the chance to try new innovations.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's anything that guitarists fucking hate it's guitars. They hate setting them up, they hate adjusting the truss rod, they hate adjusting action, they hate tuning, they hate just about everything involved that doesn't mean playing, and even then it's not surprising that one of the most popular and engaging threads is about leaving them the fuck alone in pretty stands or hiding them away in cases.



LOL, when a person gets over 10 guitars, none of them get played enough to have their strings changed!


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Emperoff said:


> Not only you are all kinds of right, but I enjoy with every single fiber of my being not needing to restring and set up my Floyd Rose equipped guitars every two weeks thanks to Elixir strings. All hail coated strings!



Wait... You mean it's possible to change a broken string for a new string?!?!?! I've just always bought a new guitar...

GAS - Goddammit Another String broke!!!


----------



## cardinal

Extra strings. Ergonomic guitars. Multiscale. All examples of "new" things that have real traction now.


----------



## Stiman

jl-austin said:


> LOL, when a person gets over 10 guitars, none of them get played enough to have their strings changed!



But man, being able to tell someone that your guitar has stainless steel frets, priceless!
/s


----------



## CanserDYI

I must play heavy handed because I flatten the shit out of nickel frets. 1 2 and 3 of my low A and E and 5-7 of my A2 D and G strings usually are divoted all up within about 3 years. Stainless steel frets make a lot of sense to me personally. I also, you know, play my instruments.


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> /SSO
> 
> Close the damn website, we're done here


----------



## Alberto7

Xaios said:


> View attachment 102126



I give the fuck up


----------



## odibrom

Emperoff said:


> (...) *no one plays enough to wear them down anymore* .



I agree with most of the post, but this part is not entirely true. It depends a lot on the paying style, environment and all that jazz. Personally, I got hooked on the stainless steel frets because they'll keep smooth (obviouslly depending on the fret dressing and polishing quality) as a baby's ass for ever and this is particularly noticeable on bending vibratos on sustained notes, there won't be any scratchy sound to it. Some may find it anoying, others won't even notice it.

Another reason for me to being refretting my guitars with SS frets is because they'll feel like NEW at the fingers every time I pick them up. There won't be no harsh touch on the frets and every note will flow easily. Having a pro fret setup also allows for less guess work when doing the home setup, because I'll know that some this or that weird noise won't be due to a weared down fret.

This wound stop me from buying a nickel fretted guitar, but I'll be visioning a refret in its future. It's that good to me, so, yeah, I'll do it. I can understand that refrets have different price tags across the globe from 200€ where I'm from to almost 500€ (or equivalent) where many of you live.




Neon_Knight_ said:


> This must be why so many people refuse to even consider that a vintage Gibson LP or Fender Strat/Tele might not necessarily be the best guitar in existence (or that a Wizard neck designed to not crack at the nut might be an improvement).
> 
> What this guitar players hates more than guitars is people who go to the ends of the earth and back to obtain gear that looks and sounds like it's 50+ years old, while ignoring that the musicians their trying to replicate didn't record or perform with old knackered speaker cones and pickup magnets that had spent half a century naturally degaussing - they used new gear and often jumped at the chance to try new innovations.



I can understand the appeal for used gear. I used to only buy new stuff, but when a guitar is relic'ed naturally, it has seen some play time, which indicates that it must have (had) some mojo to the previous owner/ers. But I agree with you, most _groundbreaking inovative _albuns were created using *new* gear...




jl-austin said:


> LOL, when a person gets over 10 guitars, none of them get played enough to have their strings changed!



When I had only 2x 7 stringers, I'd change strings every month or so... now my new record is 8 onths for the electrics (fretless not included) and I believe that I could have extended that a bit more...

I also blame this to my actual gear that has broader frequency range than when I only had 2x 7 stringers... I feel tubes do extend string's life, not directly, but because somehow they extract all those subtleties with better accuracy than the sampling digital hardware.




_MonSTeR_ said:


> I've just always bought a new guitar...
> 
> GAS - Goddammit Another String broke!!!



*THIS IS THE WAY*. All others are posers...


----------



## Seabeast2000

IwantTacos said:


> I like one piece necks in theory...but multi piece necks just look so cool.
> 
> I love glue. more glue.



We need an all glue single blob guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> We need an all glue single blob guitar.



I believe it's pronounced R-is-Tiddies.


----------



## Emperoff

cardinal said:


> Extra strings. Ergonomic guitars. Multiscale. All examples of "new" things that have real traction now.



Yeah, it only took like 40 goddamn years 



Seabeast2000 said:


> We need an all glue single blob guitar.



Toan is in the blob, didn't you know?


----------



## Dooky

MaxOfMetal said:


> If there's anything that guitarists fucking hate it's guitars. They hate setting them up, they hate adjusting the truss rod, they hate adjusting action, they hate tuning, they hate just about everything involved that doesn't mean playing, and even then it's not surprising that one of the most popular and engaging threads is about leaving them the fuck alone in pretty stands or hiding them away in cases.
> 
> So if you can convince guitarists that fucking anything at all is going to make it so they have to bother with their guitar for one millisecond less they're on it.
> 
> All the shit people go on about, from 19 piece necks, stainless steel frets, carbon fiber, Evertunes, coated strings, etc. the number one selling point is that maybe you won't have to deal with your guitar for an extra minute once a month.
> 
> Are multi-lam necks more stable? Not really. Not vs. a properly done single piece, and certainly not when comparing something like a more traditional 3 piece to one of those double digit monstrosities.
> 
> Guitar companies make these ridiculously over built necks because 1) it's actually cheaper and easier, 2) they've spent decades convincing folks that necks are ready to fail in an instant, 3) guitarists don't know a damn thing, and 4) no one is going to take the time to set it up proper, so might as well make it almost permanently straight.


Amen brother!
This comment is pure gold.
I've had my 1990 Ibanez RG550 since new. In that time I have put a tonne of miles on it (as the wear on the body and faded paint will attest to). It is a single piece maple neck with nickel frets. Now, I don't profess to being a guitar wizard at all, but I believe I have decent technique - ie: I don't push down on the frets like The Mountain trying to crush a human melon. The frets are still in good condition, far from needing a refret. The neck is also still dead straight. As unbelieve as it may be for some, I have never adjusted the truss rod in the 30 years of ownership! I live in Australia with large variations in weather. Must be voodoo magic or something! Same with my 2001 USA Soloist. Never touched the truss rod and frets are in great shape. Action is super low on both guitars.
For this reason, it always makes me cringe when I see videos or comments from people hailing neck-heal truss rod adjust wheels, stainless steel frets and the like as gods gift to guitar innovation. Just a load of marketing BS at the end of the day.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

One of my more expensive guitars with 5pc laminated necks is as stable as 13 years old teeneager  It needs the adjustements 4-5 times a year. My cheap Soloist - 5 years without touching the truss rod (supposely it has carbon reinforcements). I like one piece neck concept, but that is difficult to make (good quality wood, made without hurry to let the wood release internal residual stresses after each stage of cutting). But it is truth: mediocre and cheaper (thinner slices) wood will be better of in lam neck. The very good piece of wood is the most stable and desirable imho. The neck for my next build is rough cut and it waits over a year to stabilize before the final cutting…


----------



## odibrom

Dooky said:


> Amen brother!
> This comment is pure gold.
> I've had my 1990 Ibanez RG550 since new. In that time I have put a tonne of miles on it (as the wear on the body and faded paint will attest to). It is a single piece maple neck with nickel frets. Now, I don't profess to being a guitar wizard at all, but I believe I have decent technique - ie: I don't push down on the frets like The Mountain trying to crush a human melon. The frets are still in good condition, far from needing a refret. The neck is also still dead straight. As unbelieve as it may be for some, I have never adjusted the truss rod in the 30 years of ownership! I live in Australia with large variations in weather. Must be voodoo magic or something! Same with my 2001 USA Soloist. Never touched the truss rod and frets are in great shape. Action is super low on both guitars.
> For this reason, it always makes me cringe when I see videos or comments from people hailing neck-heal truss rod adjust wheels, stainless steel frets and the like as gods gift to guitar innovation. Just a load of marketing BS at the end of the day.



This kind of comment is also on the BS side of things. Just because you don't feel it, doesn't means it isn't there or that these so called "innovations" aren't functional or useful to many other players. Calling BS on others' opinions because you can't feel things like others do is also a BS kind of reply. You can say you don't understand, but that's about it.

I know what I feel. I know how it felt before and how it feels after the SS refret done professionally. I know how it looks now and how it used to look before. Sound wise, it's basically the same, but the feel... IF I like the feel of it and it makes me confident on my own play, why shouldn't I use it? Does it offends you in any way?


----------



## JimF

Neon_Knight_ said:


> This must be why so many people refuse to even consider that a vintage Gibson LP or Fender Strat/Tele might not necessarily be the best guitar in existence (or that a Wizard neck designed to not crack at the nut might be an improvement).
> 
> What this guitar players hates more than guitars is people who go to the ends of the earth and back to obtain gear that looks and sounds like it's 50+ years old, while ignoring that the musicians their trying to replicate didn't record or perform with old knackered speaker cones and pickup magnets that had spent half a century naturally degaussing - they used new gear and often jumped at the chance to try new innovations.



In an extension of this:

I've found that a lot of creative people tend not to be overly technical, and a lot of more technical people aren't always interested in the creative side of things. 
I'd say the majority of guitarists that @Neon_Knight_ refers to above are in the category of being not-so-technical, and simply don't understand the technical side of things. That's no sin, we've all read the articles where our favourite guitarist states they don't care what guitars they play or string gauge, or tone pot capacitor value, or what their 100 band EQ settings are etc. Some people are just like that. They like the act of painting, and don't care about what type of brushes they have.
The result of this is rather than these folk trying a new guitar on its own merits, they'll pick up something with a double locking trem and EMGs, then proclaim that their LP or Tele does their thing better, stays in tune, and has sweeter less sterile pickups. And they view up to date versions of the classics as poor imitations.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Its like a guy I talked to who gets a new car ever few years, usually nothing extravagent but he's into switching them up as he has the means to do so. I engage him on motors/drive trains, etc, he says " I don't know I just drive them". C'mon man, but yes, that is people sometimes.


----------



## IwantTacos

JimF said:


> In an extension of this:
> 
> I've found that a lot of creative people tend not to be overly technical, and a lot of more technical people aren't always interested in the creative side of things.
> I'd say the majority of guitarists that @Neon_Knight_ refers to above are in the category of being not-so-technical, and simply don't understand the technical side of things. That's no sin, we've all read the articles where our favourite guitarist states they don't care what guitars they play or string gauge, or tone pot capacitor value, or what their 100 band EQ settings are etc. Some people are just like that. They like the act of painting, and don't care about what type of brushes they have.
> The result of this is rather than these folk trying a new guitar on its own merits, they'll pick up something with a double locking trem and EMGs, then proclaim that their LP or Tele does their thing better, stays in tune, and has sweeter less sterile pickups. And they view up to date versions of the classics as poor imitations.


well guitarists are dumb as bricks. 

painters know their brushes.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Seabeast2000 said:


> Its like a guy I talked to who gets a new car ever few years, usually nothing extravagent but he's into switching them up as he has the means to do so. I engage him on motors/drive trains, etc, he says " I don't know I just drive them". C'mon man, but yes, that is people sometimes.



Nothing wrong with that. Some people just like a new car every few years.


----------



## JimF

IwantTacos said:


> painters know their brushes.



Bad analogy on my behalf 
Lets say cake makers and wooden spoons


----------



## Seabeast2000

soul_lip_mike said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Some people just like a new car every few years.



Its OK, I was speaking to the fact that he had no desire to know anything about the vehicles outside of the make/model. So a Car Guy but sort of not? I don't know, just an observation.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

odibrom said:


> I can understand the appeal for used gear. I used to only buy new stuff, but when a guitar is relic'ed naturally, it has seen some play time, which indicates that it must have (had) some mojo to the previous owner/ers. But I agree with you, most _groundbreaking inovative _albuns were created using *new* gear...


I can understand the appeal of trying to replicate the tone (and aesthetic) of musical icons. What I don't understand is why people think a deteriorated speaker cone / naturally degaussed pickup magnet from the '60s is going to help them capture the authentic tone of someone who used a *new* speaker cone / pickup of the same model in the '60s. Touring/recording musicians maintain their equipment, which means swapping out parts that have deteriorated - not hanging on to them and pretending they still sound the same.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I _love _working on my guitars and I’m a little bitch when it comes to changing strings; if I even hear a slightly dulled string, I’ll change them out. Hell, I changed strings on one guitar twice this past weekend because after I hit the 12 hour mark in the studio, they weren’t as bright and I needed them to be for what I was recording. 

Some of this stuff is contextual, like neck stability and fret wear. I got my JEM 24 years ago and I’ve had to work on that neck a LOT and it’s not even a thin Wizard neck. Meanwhile, I had a ‘90 RG570 with a tiny ass Wizard that was perfectly stable for over 20 years and never needed a single adjustment, or my SZ320, which I’ve touched the truss rod twice on and only after making some pretty big jumps in string gauges for different tunings. 

I had to re-fret my JEM neck a few years back because they were already filed/crowned twice before, the SZ320 is 15 years old and the frets look new. In my younger days, I played with much higher action and used a silly amount of finger pressure, which is reflected in the JEM’s fretwear but not the SZ. The SZ’s low ass action is what got me to lower my action on everything. 

Sometimes ya just get a shit piece of wood, or one that hasn’t been dried out efficiently. And if you’re playing a guitar for a good length of time, the changes in your playing will surely be reflected in the overall maintenance of the guitar as well. How many of us still play the same way we did 20 years ago? I know I certainly don’t…..I wouldn’t be able to fuckin’ play at all if that were the case.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I can understand the appeal of trying to replicate the tone (and aesthetic) of musical icons. What I don't understand is why people think a deteriorated speaker cone / naturally degaussed pickup magnet from the '60s is going to help them capture the authentic tone of someone who used a *new* speaker cone / pickup of the same model in the '60s. Touring/recording musicians maintain their equipment, which means swapping out parts that have deteriorated - not hanging on to them and pretending they still sound the same.



I’m not in disagreement and I think a lot of that stuff gets into idiosyncratic/aesthetic choices. I mean, take Eric Johnson for example; he doesn’t go for the tones of his early heroes but it took that guy decades before he’d put a new piece of gear in his rig. 

I’ve played a bunch of vintage Strats and LP’s over the years and while I never picked up on anything tonally from them that made me think “This is clearly a vintage guitar, just listen to it”, there was a definite vibe to them, even the ones that played like absolute shit. I’ve played 5-6 ‘54 Strats in various states of wear and they all felt like shit to me, but just the idea of them being the first Strats to ever roll out of Fender and the miles that have been put on them brings it’s own vibe to the party.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Dooky said:


> Amen brother!
> This comment is pure gold.
> I've had my 1990 Ibanez RG550 since new. In that time I have put a tonne of miles on it (as the wear on the body and faded paint will attest to). It is a single piece maple neck with nickel frets. Now, I don't profess to being a guitar wizard at all, but I believe I have decent technique - ie: I don't push down on the frets like The Mountain trying to crush a human melon. The frets are still in good condition, far from needing a refret. The neck is also still dead straight. As unbelieve as it may be for some, I have never adjusted the truss rod in the 30 years of ownership! I live in Australia with large variations in weather. Must be voodoo magic or something! Same with my 2001 USA Soloist. Never touched the truss rod and frets are in great shape. Action is super low on both guitars.
> For this reason, it always makes me cringe when I see videos or comments from people hailing neck-heal truss rod adjust wheels, stainless steel frets and the like as gods gift to guitar innovation. Just a load of marketing BS at the end of the day.


If you've never adjusted your truss rod, it's probably safe to assume you've never changed the string gauge or tuning. If I'm wrong, then you must have made do with the altered neck-relief that resulted from the changed string tension. 

I own nine electric guitars - two in E standard and the rest are each in a different alternate tuning.

Out of interest did you set them up when you first got them or did they happen to be nicely set up when you bought them? It's rare for guitars to leave the factory with a proper setup and most shop floor Ibbys/Jacksons are set up more like a Fender strat than a low-action super strat.


----------



## profwoot

Yeah someone who hasn't touched their truss rod in 30 years is someone who lives in a submarine and/or doesn't mind a poor setup (in addition to never changing tuning or string gauge). Imagine thinking that even the truss rod, which every guitar has for some reason, isn't good for anything. Humans have a really hard time thinking outside their own experience.


----------



## NeglectedField

The apartment I currently live in changes temp so drastically I've had to adjust the truss all my electric guitars' truss rods at least twice in the space of a year. The upshot of that is I've grown less scared of touching it now.


----------



## Dooky

Neon_Knight_ said:


> If you've never adjusted your truss rod, it's probably safe to assume you've never changed the string gauge or tuning. If I'm wrong, then you must have made do with the altered neck-relief that resulted from the changed string tension.
> 
> I own nine electric guitars - two in E standard and the rest are each in a different alternate tuning.
> 
> Out of interest did you set them up when you first got them or did they happen to be nicely set up when you bought them? It's rare for guitars to leave the factory with a proper setup and most shop floor Ibbys/Jacksons are set up more like a Fender strat than a low-action super strat.


True. I have not changed string gauge or tuning. They are both tuned to E standard and have 9-42's. 
I did some slight set up of my RG550 when I first got it (brand new), slight truss rod adjustment and lowered the bridge for lower action.
The Jackson all I did was lower the bridge for lower action. The action is very low on that guitar with no fret buzz (guess that's one of the benefits of USA made). Have never touched the truss rod since 2001. Also this was my main guitar for a solid 10 years and the frets are still in great condition. I suspect I could play it for another 15-20 years before it needed a refret.


----------



## Dooky

profwoot said:


> Yeah someone who hasn't touched their truss rod in 30 years is someone who lives in a submarine and/or doesn't mind a poor setup (in addition to never changing tuning or string gauge). Imagine thinking that even the truss rod, which every guitar has for some reason, isn't good for anything. Humans have a really hard time thinking outside their own experience.


I wish you could have a play of them. You'd be surprised. I am very sensitive to poorly setup guitars, so I can assure you they are not poorly setup. They both have very low action, with no fret buzz. But yes, I have always had them tuned to E standard and with the same gauge strings.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Dooky said:


> True. I have not changed string gauge or tuning. They are both tuned to E standard and have 9-42's.
> I did some slight set up of my RG550 when I first got it (brand new), slight truss rod adjustment and lowered the bridge for lower action.
> The Jackson all I did was lower the bridge for lower action. The action is very low on that guitar with no fret buzz (guess that's one of the benefits of USA made). Have never touched the truss rod since 2001. Also this was my main guitar for a solid 10 years and the frets are still in great condition. I suspect I could play it for another 15-20 years before it needed a refret.


I live in a mild climate, so can relate to not needing to adjust my truss rods when I keep the string gauge (+ brand) and tuning constant. Some people on this forum frequently shift one guitar between multiple tunings though.


----------



## MrWulf

Ngl im one of those that never changes their truss rods since im practically married to certain string gauge/tuning ranges. But my Schecter necks are super strong and i only need a slight neck adjustment at best once per year.


----------



## Emperoff

The last time I personally adjusted the truss rod on any of my guitars was... 6 years ago?

When touring was a thing I used to take them once a year to my trusted luthier for overall maintenance. Now that they don't leave the house that much they just don't need it. All of them are 1-piece solid quartersawn maple necks (let's fuel the discussion ).

Each guitar has its own tuning and gauge and I never change it, so I guess that helps too. The only guitar I have in dire need of a truss rod adjustment is the last one I bought, and that's because there are other things to fix on it so it kinda gets pushed back (since I don't play it much anyway).


----------



## jwade

Oh my god you guys are STILL arguing about this garbage? Jesus.


----------



## Dooky

jwade said:


> Oh my god you guys are STILL arguing about this garbage? Jesus.


Umm, isn't that the primary function of SSO?


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

I say we just get rid of truss rods all together. If you can't use your fretting hand to bend the neck enough to adjust your action and neck contour to your liking while playing you just shouldn't play guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FromTheMausoleum said:


> I say we just get rid of truss rods all together. If you can't use your fretting hand to bend the neck enough to adjust your action and neck contour to your liking while playing you just shouldn't play guitar.



Talk to Vigier about that.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

What's a truss rod?


----------



## Witchdoctor214

StevenC said:


> I think we can all agree that what we want from Ibanez is an RG770 in blue but with 8 strings.


Bought this one in 91 and still have it. Would love to get it in a 7 string as I don't play this one much anymore.


----------



## nickgray

FILTHnFEAR said:


> What's a truss rod?



You pull out your rod and you truss it. Wait, that would be a trussed rod though...


----------



## Alberto7

Or pull out your truss and then rod it

Que


----------



## DCM_Allan

Do you think Ibanez will come up with Hipshot bridges for stock models, not just in lacs?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DCM_Allan said:


> Do you think Ibanez will come up with Hipshot bridges for stock models, not just in lacs?



No. 

Maybe on an artist model, but they're too basic and no one really cares about the Hipshot branding as much as they used to. They'll use one of the various fixed bridges they already use or if they want something fancy they'll get an OEM Gotoh.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

MaxOfMetal said:


> No.
> 
> Maybe on an artist model, but they're too basic and no one really cares about the Hipshot branding as much as they used to. They'll use one of the various fixed bridges they already use or if they want something fancy they'll get an OEM Gotoh.


I've never understood why anyone would choose one. Although they're probably solid bridges, they look cheap and basic to me. Something like a Gibraltar II looks far better imo.


----------



## Crungy

I dig them on axes like @DCM_Allan 's where it has a certain aesthetic, but they are rather plain looking on a lot of other guitars.


----------



## CanserDYI

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I've never understood why anyone would choose one. Although they're probably solid bridges, they look cheap and basic to me. Something like a Gibraltar II looks far better imo.


And more comfortable, I love the way a gibraltar feels on my wrist. Hipshot fixed are fine, but massively blown out of the water for what they are. Not going to lie, besides the saddle, my ibby standard bridges which are just bent metal and a flat base are just as fine.


----------



## JimF

I'm the opposite. Didn't like any of the Gibralter bridges under the hand, but the Hipshot bridge was a basic standard bridge, but with it being branded, you know you were getting decent quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JimF said:


> I'm the opposite. Didn't like any of the Gibralter bridges under the hand, but the Hipshot bridge was a basic standard bridge, but with it being branded, you know you were getting decent quality.



I never understood folks relating quality to the basic Hipshot bridge. They're not really anything special, in materials or especially finish, which is usually pretty fragile.


----------



## JimF

Speaking for myself, its because the Hipshot is a bridge from a company that specifically makes guitar hardware, rather than simply one element of a completed product, with many components.
Using motoring as an analogy - Recaro make 'better' car seats than Ford.

I've had cheap guitars with Hipshot copy bridges, and top end guitars with genuine Hipshot bridges. The genuine ones to me performed better.
Also, the typical Fender style "folded bit of metal" hardtail always seems a bit cheap to me, and I find the Hipshot bridge comfortable.
As for the actual fragility of the bridge, mine have been fine, but I do baby my guitars, and I don't gig with those particular ones.
I'd be open to trying one of the individual saddle type bridges that Ibanez have offered, although (being slightly judgemental) my brain screams "cost cutting" and it affects my overall view of an instrument. Happy to be corrected.

All the above will be rendered moot when you find out I like Evertunes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## Zhysick

Any info on that GIO? Looked very good...


----------



## Alberto7

Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez Instagram making this GIO look T E M P T I N G:
> 
> View attachment 102047



This pretty thang?

I pre-ordered one on a whim. I'll tell you in 2023 whether I regret it or not. (That was an assumption in an attempt to sound comically edgy. I got no word on when they'll ship.)


----------



## Dooky

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I've never understood why anyone would choose one. Although they're probably solid bridges, they look cheap and basic to me. Something like a Gibraltar II looks far better imo.


Different strokes for different folks I guess. I think the Gibraltar II looks like complete ass.


----------



## Matt08642

Alberto7 said:


> This pretty thang?
> 
> I pre-ordered one on a whim. I'll tell you in 2023 whether I regret it or not. (That was an assumption in an attempt to sound comically edgy. I got no word on when they'll ship.)



I was tempted but decided I didn't need yet another guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sooo I'm out the loop. When did Ibanez bring back the RGB series? Did i miss it in this catalog or was it from a previous catalog?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo I'm out the loop. When did Ibanez bring back the RGB series? Did i miss it in this catalog or was it from a previous catalog?



It's been back for a couple years now, 19' or 20' I think.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pfft. This is the best Ibanez hard tail bridge.


----------



## Musiscience

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pfft. This is the best Ibanez hard tail bridge.


Yes, yes it is. No idea why it wasn’t used longer and on more models. Absolute best Ibanez fixed bridge.


----------



## Crungy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pfft. This is the best Ibanez hard tail bridge.



Oh yes I remember


----------



## TrevorT

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pfft. This is the best Ibanez hard tail bridge.


Can't see the picture but the name of the link is telling me it's a Tight-End R, in which case I agree 100%! My favourite Ibanez fixed bridge for sure (not that there's anything wrong with the Gibraltar II). Really wish it was the standard for their Premium and Prestige models.


----------



## Leviathus

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804



That guitar has a trem... no good sir, no good, but I like the effort...


----------



## Alberto7

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804



dead


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> That guitar has a trem... no good sir, no good, but I like the effort...



I stand by what I did lol


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> I stand by what I did lol



... and you should.


----------



## Emperoff

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804



This has to be the best post in the history of this website. I just exploded in laughter!


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804


Whatever you added over the bridge isn't displaying for me...just a grey box :'(


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804



 Well played.


----------



## Tree

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Whatever you added over the bridge isn't displaying for me...just a grey box :'(



That’s the joke

edit:
my gif wouldn’t attach


----------



## Spicypickles

JimF said:


> Speaking for myself, its because the Hipshot is a bridge from a company that specifically makes guitar hardware, rather than simply one element of a completed product, with many components.
> Using motoring as an analogy - Recaro make 'better' car seats than Ford.
> 
> I've had cheap guitars with Hipshot copy bridges, and top end guitars with genuine Hipshot bridges. The genuine ones to me performed better.
> Also, the typical Fender style "folded bit of metal" hardtail always seems a bit cheap to me, and I find the Hipshot bridge comfortable.
> As for the actual fragility of the bridge, mine have been fine, but I do baby my guitars, and I don't gig with those particular ones.
> I'd be open to trying one of the individual saddle type bridges that Ibanez have offered, although (being slightly judgemental) my brain screams "cost cutting" and it affects my overall view of an instrument. Happy to be corrected.
> 
> All the above will be rendered moot when you find out I like Evertunes



nice, I work for recaro. Cool to see them mentioned here


----------



## Xaios

Crungy said:


> Oh yes I remember
> 
> View attachment 102804


----------



## Zhysick

Wow, that post got more praise than a Xiphos 7 string 27" scale length with reversed headstock...

Did I exaggerate too much?


----------



## Alberto7

Zhysick said:


> Wow, that post got more praise than a Xiphos 7 string 27" scale length with reversed headstock...
> 
> Did I exaggerate too much?



No, that post alone counts for 5% of @Crungy 's like count to date, out of hundreds of posts  so yeah, that's hotter than almost any cool guitar post that's ever been posted on this site. It's just too damn funny


----------



## jwade

Zhysick said:


> Xiphos 7 string 27" scale length with reversed headstock








Did I miss something?


----------



## Zhysick

jwade said:


> Did I miss something?


Hahahaha no. That's not happening. Not even in a collective SSorg dream... Nope.


----------



## jwade

I thought I’d maybe missed some glorious news release


----------



## Emperoff

Zhysick said:


> Hahahaha no. That's not happening. Not even in a collective SSorg dream... Nope.



It doesn't have to be a collective dream, just a collective move. Get Nick @ Axe Palace to start one of their Ibanez custom runs and If the demand is high and people preorder them, it will be done.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> It doesn't have to be a collective dream, just a collective move. Get Nick @ Axe Palace to start one of their Ibanez custom runs and If the demand is high and people preorder them, it will be done.



It depends on what's on the menu. Even for dealer runs Ibanez limits what's available.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Emperoff said:


> It doesn't have to be a collective dream, just a collective move. Get Nick @ Axe Palace to start one of their Ibanez custom runs and If the demand is high and people preorder them, it will be done.


I presume it will be 27 fret right?


----------



## Zhysick

Emperoff said:


> It doesn't have to be a collective dream, just a collective move. Get Nick @ Axe Palace to start one of their Ibanez custom runs and If the demand is high and people preorder them, it will be done.


I'm just messing with people, I couldn't care less about a 7 string xyphos actually


----------



## Axiom451

What I want to see?

An Ibanez 8 String with atleast 28 scale that isn't a Meshuggah sig


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Samarin said:


> Seems that RG2027XL is hanging on already a bit longer than it's predecessors 1077XL and 2077XL. Any ideas if the sales are strong enough for continued production or even some variation to come? Considering one, but a reverse headstock RGR2027XL in some burgundy or forest shade would be awesome.


I really like the Dark Tide Blue.


----------



## Albake21

Any news at all on new Prestige RGAs? There was talk that they exist and are being made, but nothing came of it. I don't care at all about any spec other than the fretboard material. I've been going back and forth about buying an RGA body and having a custom neck made for it, but if I know these new RGAs will have an ebony board, I won't go through with. I just want an RGA with an ebony fretboard, any other spec doesn't matter to me because I can change it. Hell I'll even take a direct message from those that have seen it so I can shut myself up and make a decision on this custom RGA project.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I wish the RG5328 had the KTS Titanium rods in it. I think those are the main reason my S8 neck is the most stable neck I’ve come across. 

If my 080 doesn’t pan out, going with a 5328 and eventually having a custom body made is probably my main fallback plan.


----------



## HoneyNut

I love RGs for nostalgic reasons, all my fav players played RGs. Used to collect their annual catalogues etc. 

Doubt if I can go back to those necks though. RGs were popular because of the thin D neck. But I hope ibanez brings the Ultra neck or something with more grip on their flagship tiers. I do acknowledge that the Premium RGTs have necks starting at 19mm, though I haven't played one yet. 

And what happened to solid gloss or metallic gloss finishes? Like no guitar brands have them much lately.


----------



## Robslalaina

Samarin said:


> Seems that RG2027XL is hanging on already a bit longer than it's predecessors 1077XL and 2077XL. Any ideas if the sales are strong enough for continued production or even some variation to come? Considering one, but a reverse headstock RGR2027XL in some burgundy or forest shade would be awesome.


According to Thomann it is currently their 42nd best selling 7 string. Not too bad, is it? No idea how this translates into actual numbers though. I mean, looking at the ranking it is apparently outsold by an EBMM Majesty that's 4 times more expensive (#16).
https://www.thomann.de/gb/cat_rank.html?ar=456249&gk=GIEG7S


----------



## jruivo26

Does anyone know why the UV70P keeps showing up as a regular 7 string Ibby in Thomann's website since last year but it's never in stock? The ETA countdown keeps getting shorter and shorter and then it resets to "available within a few months". And I noticed it went up from 1199 to 1275euro.


----------



## Slaeyer

jruivo26 said:


> Does anyone know why the UV70P keeps showing up as a regular 7 string Ibby in Thomann's website since last year but it's never in stock? The ETA countdown keeps getting shorter and shorter and then it resets to "available within a few months". And I noticed it went up from 1199 to 1275euro.


Seems like they sell their entire next shippment before it actually arrives. It's the same with e.g. the Neural DSP Quad Cortex...


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Slaeyer said:


> Seems like they sell their entire next shippment before it actually arrives. It's the same with e.g. the Neural DSP Quad Cortex...


Same with most of their pickups.


----------



## Flick

I missed out on the RG5227. Looking for a 7 with a fixed bridge that isnt all black. I found one on reverb that lists as a prestige but the headstock isn’t marked as a prestige. I’d prefer stainless frets as well. Can anyone chime in on fret material and model(prestige?) for this listing?








Ibanez RG752MPBFX-GFB Prestige 7-String Ghost Fleet Blue Burst 2017 | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## odibrom

Flick said:


> I missed out on the RG5227. Looking for a 7 with a fixed bridge that isnt all black. I found one on reverb that lists as a prestige but the headstock isn’t marked as a prestige. I’d prefer stainless frets as well. Can anyone chime in on fret material and model(prestige?) for this listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RG752MPBFX-GFB Prestige 7-String Ghost Fleet Blue Burst 2017 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Ibanez Fandom is your friend: https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RG752MPBFX

Frets are Nickel, I think...


----------



## TrevorT

Flick said:


> I missed out on the RG5227. Looking for a 7 with a fixed bridge that isnt all black. I found one on reverb that lists as a prestige but the headstock isn’t marked as a prestige. I’d prefer stainless frets as well. Can anyone chime in on fret material and model(prestige?) for this listing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RG752MPBFX-GFB Prestige 7-String Ghost Fleet Blue Burst 2017 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


The RG752 models are all Prestiges. If you look carefully at the headstock in the fourth-last picture it does say Prestige on it, although it's admittedly quite difficult to see. This one has nickel silver frets. I think the only 7-string Prestige RGs with stainless steel frets are the 5000 series models unfortunately.


----------



## jruivo26

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Same with most of their pickups.


Yep, there's pratically no Dimarzios in stock


----------



## Neon_Knight_

jruivo26 said:


> Yep, there's pratically no Dimarzios in stock


I ordered a set of D Activators from them a while back with an advisory "2-3 week" restocking date, but the expected delivery date kept slipping and I eventually received them quite a few months later. Fortunately, I wasn't in an urgent rush for them and I got them at a very good price (£52 each - order placed the same week as they changed how they charge VAT post-Brexit and I'm convinced I wasn't charged the 20% VAT - I was expecting a customs invoice). 

In fairness to Thomann, they kept me updated and offered me a refund each time my order was further delayed.


----------



## jruivo26

Neon_Knight_ said:


> In fairness to Thomann, they kept me updated and offered me a refund each time my order was further delayed.



Same thing happened to me 2 years ago when I placed a special order for green D-Activators. Every month they contacted me and kept me updated about ETA (ultimately they said it would be very hard to get them and refunded me right away)


----------



## Neon_Knight_

jruivo26 said:


> Same thing happened to me 2 years ago when I placed a special order for green D-Activators. Every month they contacted me and kept me updated about ETA (ultimately they said it would be very hard to get them and refunded me right away)


I think mine arrived 5-6 months later than expected, but by not cancelling my order I save about 30% compared to buying them elsewhere.


----------



## cdnpunk

Was I dreaming or was there some crazy 50th anniversary lacs guitars?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Go back to sleep. Wake up at 5PM tomorrow.


----------



## Leviathus

Guess i'll have to set my alarm.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Ibanez Rules said:


> Go back to sleep. Wake up at 5PM tomorrow.


He lives! Good to “see” you Rich.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Nice to be "seen". Beats the alternative!


----------



## Siggevaio

Edit: whoops, forgot to insett the qoute from @Robstonin. 

7 strings aren't really mainstream outside the metal scene so I don't think a 42nd place on that list is that great.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Wake up, it's 5 o'clock, somewhere.



IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE


----------



## dmlinger

Wow, did not expect to see that. Guitars built BY Ibanez.

The "Night Owl" model is a standout for me, but I wouldn't kick any of the 6 string RGs out of bed. 

Is there a list price for these, or is it a "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" scenario? I have to imagine every one is north of $6K.


----------



## Leviathus

Holy shit!

Does this mean Ibanez is finally gonna start taking custom orders from the public sometime down the road?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

The pricing is different for every guitar but you are correct, they are absolutely not cheap, or should they be for one off custom guitars. If your dealer will cut you deals off of MSRP is up to the dealers, but I really wish they had posted those prices online so there wouldn't be 1000 tire kickers wasting every bodies time.

I will say the lowest MSRP is $7499.99 for JPCS17. The jazz box, if you have to ask you can't afford it.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Leviathus said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Does this mean Ibanez is finally gonna start taking custom orders from the public sometime down the road?


No, this is a one of a kind event. They decided what they wanted to build.

I would never say never. just say that option is not on the table. It's a special for their 50th Anniversary only.


----------



## dmlinger

Thanks, Rich. I agree 100% with the tire kicker comment. 

I clicked the link that takes you to the page to look at each instrument...wow...they are all stunning. Lots of neck through construction. I really like they they included some "behind the scenes" photos of each guitar as they are being built. Interesting to see some with volutes and other with scarf joints. All decisions that each luthier makes, I would imagine.

All of them are works of art. Surely to be 50 lucky buyers! 

New favorite is LACS20 "ZUMA" https://www.ibanez.com/usa/special/50th_Anniversary/lacs20.html


----------



## StevenC

How many of these are they making? 1 of each, dammit.

I absolutely need Echo


----------



## tian

In just logistics alone this is amazing.

And hot damn, I wish the aesthetics of some of these were better represented across the normal Ibanez line actually attainable by us peasants that can only drool at these. Obviously some of these are way over the top as you always see in showcase guitars but there's a lot of really classy subtlety that is totally lost in the Premium line for example.

Like, gimmie dat Night Owl...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Wind Shear is my favorite, hands down. But check out UNPARALLELED JPCS4, 22-23" scale fanned fret 6 string RGD body. Read the copy if you want a good belly laugh.

I will add there's a famous quote of the Asian guitar hater George Gruhn walking into the Ibanez booth to see the 2670RE saying "I can't believe I lived long enough to see a $10,000 Ibanez"

Well he's lived long enough to see them more than double that


----------



## Dayn

As a person who only looks at tyres without kicking, the guitars are phenomenal. Wind Shear and that Amethyst, and the 7-string 30-fretter is amazing.


----------



## StevenC




----------



## tian

It's painful how classy yet cool some of these guitars.
"Torch the Cosmos... well not you though T_T"






I guess it's just nice to see such visually stunning models without the damn Vine plastered on the fretboard...


----------



## MrWulf

The Slick model got my attention. Looks so damn...slick


----------



## zw470

Sweet mercyful christ that's beautiful


----------



## Ibanez Rules

If you watch the videos Tak talks about the throw backs to the American Masters and USA Customs he built using the half slab tops, there's even a Roadstar model in the mix. It's a bland of Heritage models and current, and futuristic.


----------



## profwoot

I'm not familiar with how they usually do things, but wouldn't it be an immense amount of labor to get the equipment and materials together to build 50 unique instruments and then stop? I'm sure they'll recover their investment, but dang. Maybe they borrowed a lot of it from their usual manufacturers?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

profwoot said:


> I'm not familiar with how they usually do things, but wouldn't it be an immense amount of labor to get the equipment and materials together to build 50 unique instruments and then stop? I'm sure they'll recover their investment, but dang. Maybe they borrowed a lot of it from their usual manufacturers?


One of several reasons for the high prices they'll be selling for.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Ibanez Rules said:


> Wind Shear is my favorite, hands down. But check out UNPARALLELED JPCS4, 22-23" scale fanned fret 6 string RGD body. Read the copy if you want a good belly laugh.
> 
> I will add there's a famous quote of the Asian guitar hater George Gruhn walking into the Ibanez booth to see the 2670RE saying "I can't believe I lived long enough to see a $10,000 Ibanez"
> 
> Well he's lived long enough to see them more than double that


That JPCS4 is like… if Bentley made a clown car. What in the ever-loving-all-get-out were they on?!?

It’s almost aggravating how close to yet so far from an awesome instrument this thing is. I have the long-scale Indo cousin (which I overhauled and even added a tone in the same location) to this and my least favorite part is the finish.

That said - “Range Finder” is pretty dope (even if I’d basically never use the extra frets).


----------



## Leviathus

Ibanez Rules said:


> Well he's lived long enough to see them more than double that


Damn, $20k+ eh? over 30?

EDIT: Nvm thx... lol


----------



## Ibanez Rules

They're allowing me to post LIST prices, MSRP [or retail] is suggested and is up to dealers and no doubt some dealers may want full list. But you know the difference from seeing pricing online.


 "SLY"
LACS1 15,999.99 "ROSCOE"
LACS2 15,999.99 "GOLDEN EAGLE"
LACS3 15,999.99"OLVERA"
LACS4 15,999.99"ROOT BEER FLOAT"
LACS5 17,333.32"DALE"
LACS6 15,999.99 "THOMPSON"
LACS7 17,333.32"GLEN"
LACS8 14,666.65"ECHO"
LACS9 17,999.99"RUBY"
LACS10 15,999.99"AMETHYST"
LACS11 15,999.99"SWEET PEAT"
LACS12 15,999.99"CHEETO"
LACS13 15,999.99"SLICK"
LACS14 17,333.32"BIG RIG"
LACS15 17,999.99"BRONSON"
LACS16 17,333.32"INFERNO"
LACS17 18,666.65"HANG 10"
LACS18 15,999.99"MUFFINS"
LACS19 15,999.99"ZUMA"
LACS20 14,666.65"SOLAR FLARE"
JPCS1 14,666.65"RG-GT"
JPCS2 14,666.65"WIND SHEAR"
JPCS3 15,999.99"UNPARALLELED"
JPCS4 14,666.65"TORCH THE COSMOS"
JPCS5 14,666.65"THE ROADSTAR 2022"
JPCS6 11,999.99"RANGE FINDER"
JPCS7 13,333.32"TOTALLY JAZZED"
JPCS8 23,999.99"TOTALLY JAMMIN"
JPCS9 22,666.65"HERCULES"
JPCS10 19,999.99"NIGHT OWL"
JPCS11 10,666.65"PROMETHEUS"
JPCS12 13,333.32"THE OLD GUARD"
JPCS13 13,333.32"ASTERISK"
JPCS14 13,333.32"WHITE FLAME"
JPCS15 13,333.32"SUNSET"
JPCS16 9,999.99"SUNRISE"
JPCS17 9,999.99"DARK IRIS"
JPCS18 13,333.32"CALYPSO"
JPCS19 13,333.32"CALDERA"
JPCS20 10,666.65"JADE MANTIS"
JPCS21 10,666.65"PLUMES OF ASH"
JPCS22 10,666.65"DESERT'S EDGE"
JPCS23 11,333.32"PINOT NOIR"
JPCS24 11,333.32"KOA CANYON"
JPCS25 13,333.32"TROPICS"
JPCS26 13,333.32"THE ARTIST"
JPCS27 10,666.65"HARU"
JPCS28 10,666.65"NATSU"
JPCS29 11,333.32"AKI"
JPCS30 11,333.32"FUYU"
JPCS31 11,999.99"SAKURA"
JPCS32 12,666.65"AUTUMN WOODS"
JPCS33 13,333.32


----------



## Ibanez Rules

profwoot said:


> I'm not familiar with how they usually do things, but wouldn't it be an immense amount of labor to get the equipment and materials together to build 50 unique instruments and then stop? I'm sure they'll recover their investment, but dang. Maybe they borrowed a lot of it from their usual manufacturers?



These shops build custom instruments every day, that is all they do.



Quiet Coil said:


> That JPCS4 is like… if Bentley made a clown car. What in the ever-loving-all-get-out were they on?!?


This was the funny part I referred to

Utilizing this less conventional *22”-23” multi scale-length* design still allows players to benefit from even string tension and improved left hand ergonomics, but reducing the span of the neck allows for wider interval jumps between frets and *more comfortable playing when in tight studios, stages, or practice spaces.*

For the cost of the guitar you could build a bigger practice space and have enough leftover for a regular size guitar


----------



## StevenC

And so dies my dream of owning all the high end RG8s


----------



## Quiet Coil

Ibanez Rules said:


> These shops build custom instruments every day, that is all they do.
> 
> 
> This was the funny part I referred to
> 
> Utilizing this less conventional *22”-23” multi scale-length* design still allows players to benefit from even string tension and improved left hand ergonomics, but reducing the span of the neck allows for wider interval jumps between frets and *more comfortable playing when in tight studios, stages, or practice spaces.*
> 
> For the cost of the guitar you could build a bigger practice space and have enough leftover for a regular size guitar



Oh I caught that alright. The real question is - did the designer actually believe that (given tight living quarters in urban JP and all) or is this management trying desperately to spin something that didn’t make sense to them either? I mean, they _just_ rolled out a line of headless guitars. 

Seriously - I still think a headless RGD would be cool. But nope, toy scale it is!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Quiet Coil said:


> Oh I caught that alright. The real question is - did the designer actually believe that (given tight living quarters in JP and all) or is this management trying desperately to spin something that didn’t make sense to them either? I mean, they _just_ rolled out a line of headless guitars.


Well, maybe a little of both, it was built in Japan!
I just started laughing when I read that because I just couldn't understand why they're scale an RGD down to 22", even though I've been trying to get them to do a 6 and 7 regular 25.5" scale RGD because I like the body as a variation on the RG.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

The quality of these guitars is certainly not in doubt, but some of the specs are slightly questionable - who buys an Ibanez RG to get a "U" or "half-barrel" neck profile? Perhaps the aim of these is to attract wealthy customers who like the RG J.Custom aesthetic but not the thin Super Wizard necks.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

RGT's always had thicker necks.

Neck specs are all over the place. What is supposed to be a 17-19 Wizard I've measured at most 21-24, and everywhere in between.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Ibanez Rules said:


> Neck specs are all over the place. What is supposed to be a 17-19 Wizard I've measured at most 21-24, and everywhere in between.


I've heard quite a few people who prefer the original 17-20mm Wizard to modern 17-19mm / 18-20mm claim that the modern necks tend to be slightly thicker than specified while the old necks were made to specification or sometimes even sanded slightly thinner. Any truth to that from your experience?

I haven't measured any of my necks with calipers, but could confidently identify the 3x Super Wizard, 3x Wizard & 2x Wizard II from my collection blindfolded, so they must either all be close to specification or all be thicker by a similar margin. Either way, I find all of them more coomfortable than any non-Ibanez neck I've tried.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I had to go back to a 2018 model I still had on the shelf to find a 17-19. 

Had a guy call for advise, had just gotten a 5320CSW and was telling me the neck was 21-23 instead on the spec 17-19. I told him it's probably just a factory mistake, I'd pull one out and measure but my 5320's were buried. talked more and I had missed it was an L. Oh, my lefties are right here, pulled one, 21-23. I started pulling out everything, nothing was 17-19 and hadn't been for years. I never notice, I should have because I loathe 17-19's, they make my thumb hurt and I wasn't having problems anymore. A comfortable neck is a comfortable neck to me and they're all comfortable, except the thin ones, and I don't measure necks as part of inspection to see if they're in spec.

Wrote to the buyer to let the factory know and get an answer, because all Ibanez' web pages have the specs wrong, so all of the dealers have the specs wrong, and I need to know why and what the specs really are.

The answer was "hand finishing causes slight variations". My reply was 4mm was hardly a slight variation and I had to go back 3 years to find a guitar in spec, if they had changed the spec because of failure rate of the thin necks then they needed to advertise real specs and just name them ultra wizards of whatever. Crickets ever since.


----------



## cardinal

So, target market is folks who bought bitcoins a few years ago?


----------



## Alberto7

These very clearly look like investment-grade gear. They're magnificent, but I'd be kinda scared of playing them too much, honestly. I'd be worried that I'd put a nick somewhere on the guitar and I've just suddenly lost $2k.

With that said, I really REALLY love the S models they came up with. Particular Wind Shear. I mean, I like all of them  but I'd choose that one of I had to.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

There have been plenty of production Sugi's in Japan in the $7-9000 range. These are pure one of a kind customs. The pricing is in line. You don't have to be rich ,you just can't be poor.


----------



## Thesius

Why did I expect these to not have air nortons and tone zones.


----------



## cardinal

Not to derail the thread, but anyone "not poor" can buy a $17,000 guitar?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

They only let me post full List price. And you twisted my words. I said you didn't have to be rich, you just can't be poor. Plenty of people that aren't rich can afford a $50,000 guitar. In NJ you have to make 1/4 mil a year to be considered rich.


----------



## zw470

Does anyone know how these prices compare to what an artist would pay for a guitar from LACS?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Ibanez Rules said:


> I had to go back to a 2018 model I still had on the shelf to find a 17-19.
> 
> Had a guy call for advise, had just gotten a 5320CSW and was telling me the neck was 21-23 instead on the spec 17-19. I told him it's probably just a factory mistake, I'd pull one out and measure but my 5320's were buried. talked more and I had missed it was an L. Oh, my lefties are right here, pulled one, 21-23. I started pulling out everything, nothing was 17-19 and hadn't been for years. I never notice, I should have because I loathe 17-19's, they make my thumb hurt and I wasn't having problems anymore. A comfortable neck is a comfortable neck to me and they're all comfortable, except the thin ones, and I don't measure necks as part of inspection to see if they're in spec.
> 
> Wrote to the buyer to let the factory know and get an answer, because all Ibanez' web pages have the specs wrong, so all of the dealers have the specs wrong, and I need to know why and what the specs really are.
> 
> The answer was "hand finishing causes slight variations". My reply was 4mm was hardly a slight variation and I had to go back 3 years to find a guitar in spec, if they had changed the spec because of failure rate of the thin necks then they needed to advertise real specs and just name them ultra wizards of whatever. Crickets ever since.


Well then, if these 50th Anniversary models are made to specification, the "thicker" profiles will be like a recent Super Wizard and buyers of the models with actual Super Wizard profiles might think they've been sanded way to thin. We'll find out in 2023 when the buyers receive them!  

My Super Wizards are from 2016, 17 & 19 (the newest being the RG8520 you sold me a year ago), so perhaps mine escaped the factory at specification.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

cardinal said:


> Not to derail the thread, but anyone "not poor" can buy a $17,000 guitar?


Wealth is certainly subjective, but I'm guessing that by "just can't be poor" Rich meant anyone who is upper middle class or wealthier could afford one (he can correct me if I'm wrong). 

What people can afford also comes down to priorities. Plenty of people in my town live in houses worth £50k less than mine and drive a brand new BMW / Mercedes. I drive a 2015 Vauxhall Corsa (and won't be replacing it anytime soon), but I could afford a much flashier car if I didn't overpay my mortgage or make various other non-essential purchases (e.g. guitars).


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Thesius said:


> Why did I expect these to not have air nortons and tone zones.


Some of them are loaded with Evos!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Yes, my point exactly. If you're poor you can even afford one, just use your down payment for the house you've been saving for. Life is always about priorities.

These guitars are built, sitting in Bensalem and will be shipping out Monday.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Holy shit…

Wind Shear is almost literally the S I’ve dreamed about since 1997…

Bronson, Big Rig, and Echo are jaw dropping as well.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Ibanez Rules said:


> Yes, my point exactly. If you're poor you can even afford one, just use your down payment for the house you've been saving for. Life is always about priorities.


Someone who I perceive to be "poor" would probably be in state-funded housing, with the idea of saving up a down-payment for a fairly modest home being out of their reach. They could afford a Gio if they scrimp on their groceries for a few months though...



Ibanez Rules said:


> These guitars are built, sitting in Bensalem and will be shipping out Monday.


Ah, anyone waiting on a back-order for a _measly_ Prestige has another reason to be jealous of the proud owners of these beauties then haha!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Rich and poor are subjective. I'd be consider dirt poor in 90210.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Ibanez Rules said:


> Rich and poor are subjective. I'd be consider dirt poor in 90210.



I… thought you were Rich everywhere you go…


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Everywhere but 90210


----------



## Seabeast2000

let's crowdsource one of these bad boys and merchandize the NFT's.


----------



## DCM_Allan

These are my favorites but damm, the prives gave me diarrea  I’ stick with my dino lacs for now


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Neck thru 7 and 8 strings, good taste!


----------



## Masoo2

These are like ESP Exhibition-level nice jesus


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Autumn Woods is my favorite bass





Ibanez Guitars | JPCS33 | “AUTUMN WOODS”







www.ibanez.com


----------



## Leviathus

"Sweet Peat" is my fav i think. Runners up are "Desert's Edge" and "Tropics". Cool how they named them all.

The "RG-GT" (needs a cooler name imo) is among the most metal lookin RG7s i've ever seen.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I keep coming back to look at the collection and I am impressed more and more each time. 

If these guitars are even half as good as they look, Ibanez has pulled off an absolutely classic and stunning move here. 

I doubt I’d be able to get one, but man, there are a ton of ideas that are inspiring from these guitars.


----------



## jwade

Man, the Pinot Noir 7 is something else.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Kyle Jordan said:


> I keep coming back to look at the collection and I am impressed more and more each time.
> 
> If these guitars are even half as good as they look, Ibanez has pulled off an absolutely classic and stunning move here.
> 
> I doubt I’d be able to get one, but man, there are a ton of ideas that are inspiring from these guitars.


I'm amazed it stayed a secret. The reps all knew it was in the pipeline, we all knew in December but they made it seem like it was a long way off, they didn't let them know alot of details, only who was going to build them and they would all be 1 of a kind. I didn't know what to expect, or when to expect it so when we got the notice last week it was a very pleasant surprise. And then to find out that these weren't just mock ups but pictures of the actual guitars, built and sitting in Bensalem waiting to ship? Wow. How they kept that tight a wrap on it was amazing, until the bozo dealer drops it on FB and blows it all up. It's always something. You guys weren't even supposed to know anything about it until they would have published it yesterday with all the dealers names and contacts that had the guitars in stock to sell.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jwade said:


> Man, the Pinot Noir 7 is something else.
> View attachment 103316


The resin work on these is superb, having had several of the blue resin models, one would be great, another, not so much.

And Koa Canyon, 2 separate pieces of Koa joined by a clearish resin center, who thought of that?






And I never ever though I'd say this, but a Talman is me second favorite of all of them


----------



## Ibanez Rules

And I immediately put in an order request for a prop run of these in straight mahogany, bolt on, maple necks, rosewood board, offset dots in whatever color I like they have available whenever they'll take a prop run again. This design can stand on it's own, it doesn't need all the fancy woods, but they sure take it over the top.


----------



## mitou

These are all very cool but this one seems to have a blemish in the top near the bridge.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Yes, there's a brown spot there. The top is killer but that ruins it for me.


----------



## HoneyNut

Love the 24.75 inch scale RGs.


----------



## Alberto7

Ibanez Rules said:


> And I immediately put in an order request for a prop run of these in straight mahogany, bolt on, maple necks, rosewood board, offset dots in whatever color I like they have available whenever they'll take a prop run again. This design can stand on it's own, it doesn't need all the fancy woods, but they sure take it over the top.


You're a dangerous man if they take you up on it. Like you mentioned, the fancy woods look cool and all, but for me it's the overall design and concept. Those holes through the body... not something I'd normally like, but MAN did they make them look good. They really fit the shape of the body.


----------



## Thesius

Ibanez Rules said:


> And I immediately put in an order request for a prop run of these in straight mahogany, bolt on, maple necks, rosewood board, offset dots in whatever color I like they have available whenever they'll take a prop run again. This design can stand on it's own, it doesn't need all the fancy woods, but they sure take it over the top.


A prop one of this design would be amazing


----------



## odibrom

jwade said:


> Man, the Pinot Noir 7 is something else.
> View attachment 103316


yeah, it looks cool and all, but those centered dots kind of wreck the package. Come on, it's a Custom Shop thing and the guitar has lame outdated centered dots?

The Desert's Edge one is one of my favorites...





as is this Tropics





This short multiscale could be interesting for the A4 range tunings... Kind of a High-end multiscale RGD Mikro... although not for me...





... and this last one also looks to be a lot of fun







... pitty, no 7 string saber adventure...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PromptCritical5 said:


> Does anyone know how these prices compare to what an artist would pay for a guitar from LACS?



Artist LACS are either free, at cost, on loan, or offset by "discounts" which can be substantial. Additionally, there are different "tiers" ranging from stock modifications to full builds.

Needless to say, these are significantly more than an artist would pay, even under non-ideal circumstances.

If you track the prices on LACS stuff, consider the artist is usually getting a tidy profit on what are usually $2k to $4k selling prices.

But they're roughly what I expected them to cost, even before I was told the ballpark.

I'd be willing to bet these are better than a lot of the guitars that LACS builds for some artists. Having had several through my bench over the years there's definitely a sort of mythos around them concerning quality.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> yeah, it looks cool and all, but those centered dots kind of wreck the package. Come on, it's a Custom Shop thing and the guitar has lame outdated centered dots?
> 
> The Desert's Edge one is one of my favorites...
> 
> 
> as is this Tropics


The Tropics has plain old dots 

They started using dots in JC's because of the complaints too many were tired of the vine.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd be willing to bet these are better than a lot of the guitars that LACS builds for some artists. Having had several through my bench over the years there's definitely a sort of mythos around them concerning quality.


I've always said I prefer straight Fujigen to LACS. These definitely look like they stepped up their game though.


----------



## Alberto7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Artist LACS are either free, at cost, on loan, or offset by "discounts" which can be substantial. Additionally, there are different "tiers" ranging from stock modifications to full builds.
> 
> Needless to say, these are significantly more than an artist would pay, even under non-ideal circumstances.
> 
> If you track the prices on LACS stuff, consider the artist is usually getting a tidy profit on what are usually $2k to $4k selling prices.
> 
> But they're roughly what I expected them to cost, even before I was told the ballpark.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet these are better than a lot of the guitars that LACS builds for some artists. Having had several through my bench over the years there's definitely a sort of mythos around them concerning quality.


Meaning you find that some of the LACS models don't fully live up to the insane hype? Never heard of that before in this industry. 

Seriously though, that's a shame. The LACS stuff, at least in my eyes for many years, was always the unattainable step above the J.Custom line, even though they're built by entirely different people.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> The Tropics has plain old dots
> 
> They started using dots in JC's because of the complaints too many were tired of the vine.


yeah, but they kind of get unnoticed due to the smaller color contrast. The Pinot Noir 7 has them too much evident... To me, perfection is a blank board (side dots are ok), a single inlay of some sort (not the K7 one), offset dots only at 12th and 24th frets (think of the old RG2027XVVs) or simply offset dots on the bass side only... I kind of dig the vine / TOL inlay and the UVs' pyramids. Hate block inlays (LPs / Gibson style) and Fenders centered dots are annoying but passable... hey, one's tastes / opinion doesn't have to follow strict rules... right?

Nevertheless, I bet quality wise, these are unmatched... The Autumn / Winter / Spring and Summer (?) themed basses are surreal as well.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I just realized, the RG GT is a 7 string in HSH!!! That's breaking the rules!!


----------



## Crungy

@odibrom the Desert Edge 7 is absolutely amazing. Did I miss it or what was the pricing on that? Are they one offs?


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> I just realized, the RG GT is a 7 string in HSH!!! That's breaking the rules!!



... you need to change your glasses...  just kidding, yes those are the reasons it popped up on my radar...





Crungy said:


> @odibrom the Desert Edge 7 is absolutely amazing. Did I miss it or what was the pricing on that? Are they one offs?


These are all One-Offs AFAIK... the Desert's Edge price is... 11,333.32... $...?

I'm sure to have seen a table with the List and the MSR prices on these but can't seem to find it now... or was I just dreaming. I've seen the table posted by Rich - @Ibanez Rules on page 43, where I copied the price on this last one...


----------



## Alberto7

@odibrom @Crungy 


Ibanez Rules said:


> They're allowing me to post LIST prices, MSRP [or retail] is suggested and is up to dealers and no doubt some dealers may want full list. But you know the difference from seeing pricing online.
> 
> 
> "SLY"
> LACS115,999.99"ROSCOE"
> LACS215,999.99"GOLDEN EAGLE"
> LACS315,999.99"OLVERA"
> LACS415,999.99"ROOT BEER FLOAT"
> LACS517,333.32"DALE"
> LACS615,999.99"THOMPSON"
> LACS717,333.32"GLEN"
> LACS814,666.65"ECHO"
> LACS917,999.99"RUBY"
> LACS1015,999.99"AMETHYST"
> LACS1115,999.99"SWEET PEAT"
> LACS1215,999.99"CHEETO"
> LACS1315,999.99"SLICK"
> LACS1417,333.32"BIG RIG"
> LACS1517,999.99"BRONSON"
> LACS1617,333.32"INFERNO"
> LACS1718,666.65"HANG 10"
> LACS1815,999.99"MUFFINS"
> LACS1915,999.99"ZUMA"
> LACS2014,666.65"SOLAR FLARE"
> JPCS114,666.65"RG-GT"
> JPCS214,666.65"WIND SHEAR"
> JPCS315,999.99"UNPARALLELED"
> JPCS414,666.65"TORCH THE COSMOS"
> JPCS514,666.65"THE ROADSTAR 2022"
> JPCS611,999.99"RANGE FINDER"
> JPCS713,333.32"TOTALLY JAZZED"
> JPCS823,999.99"TOTALLY JAMMIN"
> JPCS922,666.65"HERCULES"
> JPCS1019,999.99"NIGHT OWL"
> JPCS1110,666.65"PROMETHEUS"
> JPCS1213,333.32"THE OLD GUARD"
> JPCS1313,333.32"ASTERISK"
> JPCS1413,333.32"WHITE FLAME"
> JPCS1513,333.32"SUNSET"
> JPCS16 9,999.99"SUNRISE"
> JPCS17 9,999.99"DARK IRIS"
> JPCS1813,333.32"CALYPSO"
> JPCS1913,333.32"CALDERA"
> JPCS2010,666.65"JADE MANTIS"
> JPCS2110,666.65"PLUMES OF ASH"
> JPCS2210,666.65"DESERT'S EDGE"
> JPCS2311,333.32"PINOT NOIR"
> JPCS2411,333.32"KOA CANYON"
> JPCS2513,333.32"TROPICS"
> JPCS2613,333.32"THE ARTIST"
> JPCS2710,666.65"HARU"
> JPCS2810,666.65"NATSU"
> JPCS2911,333.32"AKI"
> JPCS3011,333.32"FUYU"
> JPCS3111,999.99"SAKURA"
> JPCS3212,666.65"AUTUMN WOODS"
> JPCS3313,333.32


----------



## 14Fishes

Ibanez Rules said:


> And I immediately put in an order request for a prop run of these in straight mahogany, bolt on, maple necks, rosewood board, offset dots in whatever color I like they have available whenever they'll take a prop run again. This design can stand on it's own, it doesn't need all the fancy woods, but they sure take it over the top.


I wish Ibanez would make this the standard configuration for the S series going forward (referring to the Wind Shear model): the H-H direct mounted pickups with the 3-way switch looks so much better than the H-S-H with 5-way selector and pickup rings, which just make the current S Prestige models look cluttered, and the 5-way selector with the plastic has never been a good look. Ignoring the custom elements, this one just looks clean and aesthetically pleasing. I would really like to see S Prestige versions with this config (obviously minus the holes in the body and the blue fretboard) in a handful of finishes (blue, red, purple, green; non-burst flamed or quilted maple tops) with maple or ebony/richlite fingerboards and offset dots. I wait every year for a new S Prestige with a maple fingerboard. This would even be a great look for the SV model with the non-locking tremolo if they ever decide to bring that back into production. In fact, a couple of years ago I picked up a used SV5470 for cheap and tried to make this exact spec, removing and filling in the single coil, getting rid of the 5-way selector and turning the tone knob into a 3-way rotary switch for the pickups. If this spec were offered in a J.Custom without the holes and a non-vined (and non-blue) maple or ebony fretboard, I'd snap one up in a heartbeat. Hopefully they carry some of these elements over to the regular S series line-up as I think it looks fantastic. (Just noticed it doesn't have 24 frets)


----------



## zw470

MaxOfMetal said:


> Artist LACS are either free, at cost, on loan, or offset by "discounts" which can be substantial. Additionally, there are different "tiers" ranging from stock modifications to full builds.
> 
> Needless to say, these are significantly more than an artist would pay, even under non-ideal circumstances.
> 
> If you track the prices on LACS stuff, consider the artist is usually getting a tidy profit on what are usually $2k to $4k selling prices.
> 
> But they're roughly what I expected them to cost, even before I was told the ballpark.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet these are better than a lot of the guitars that LACS builds for some artists. Having had several through my bench over the years there's definitely a sort of mythos around them concerning quality.



Interesting. Agreed that these anniversary models cost about what I would have guessed but I was thinking LACS prices were maybe $3,000 - $4,000 on average.


----------



## mrpanoff

*A feature borrowed from some of our more recent production models, the 12”-16” compound radius*_ on the fretboard of this RG_





__





Ibanez Guitars | JPCS11 | "NIGHT OWL"







www.ibanez.com





Oh reallly? Which production models?


----------



## odibrom

14Fishes said:


> I wish Ibanez would make this the standard configuration for the S series going forward (referring to the Wind Shear model): the H-H direct mounted pickups with the 3-way switch looks so much better than the H-S-H with 5-way selector and pickup rings, which just make the current S Prestige models look cluttered, and the 5-way selector with the plastic has never been a good look. Ignoring the custom elements, this one just looks clean and aesthetically pleasing. I would really like to see S Prestige versions with this config (obviously minus the holes in the body and the blue fretboard) in a handful of finishes (blue, red, purple, green; non-burst flamed or quilted maple tops) with maple or ebony/richlite fingerboards and offset dots. I wait every year for a new S Prestige with a maple fingerboard. This would even be a great look for the SV model with the non-locking tremolo if they ever decide to bring that back into production. In fact, a couple of years ago I picked up a used SV5470 for cheap and tried to make this exact spec, removing and filling in the single coil, getting rid of the 5-way selector and turning the tone knob into a 3-way rotary switch for the pickups. If this spec were offered in a J.Custom without the holes and a non-vined (and non-blue) maple or ebony fretboard, I'd snap one up in a heartbeat. Hopefully they carry some of these elements over to the regular S series line-up as I think it looks fantastic. (Just noticed it doesn't have 24 frets)



I'd immediately replace that switch for a Freeway 3X3-05 if the cavity room allows or the 3X3-01 if not... Agree with all the rest, adding a 7 string version, LoPro Edge (instead of the Original Edge) AND 24 frets... although I must say that if a guitar comes with rings, I'll change those to Seymour Duncan's TripleShot ones...


----------



## profwoot

Ibanez Rules said:


> I had to go back to a 2018 model I still had on the shelf to find a 17-19.
> 
> Had a guy call for advise, had just gotten a 5320CSW and was telling me the neck was 21-23 instead on the spec 17-19. I told him it's probably just a factory mistake, I'd pull one out and measure but my 5320's were buried. talked more and I had missed it was an L. Oh, my lefties are right here, pulled one, 21-23. I started pulling out everything, nothing was 17-19 and hadn't been for years. I never notice, I should have because I loathe 17-19's, they make my thumb hurt and I wasn't having problems anymore. A comfortable neck is a comfortable neck to me and they're all comfortable, except the thin ones, and I don't measure necks as part of inspection to see if they're in spec.
> 
> Wrote to the buyer to let the factory know and get an answer, because all Ibanez' web pages have the specs wrong, so all of the dealers have the specs wrong, and I need to know why and what the specs really are.
> 
> The answer was "hand finishing causes slight variations". My reply was 4mm was hardly a slight variation and I had to go back 3 years to find a guitar in spec, if they had changed the spec because of failure rate of the thin necks then they needed to advertise real specs and just name them ultra wizards of whatever. Crickets ever since.



So if I like the 17-19mm neck on my 2017 Ibanez and want another one like it I shouldn't consider anything past 2018? That seems crazy to me. How has this not caused riots amongst the Ibanerderati?


----------



## cardinal

I've not played an LACS but I've played a guitar built by Mike Lipe (RIP), and I believe he helped start up the LACS? The Lipe guitar was magnificent, so I've always assumed the guys there are top notch.


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> I've not played an LACS but I've played a guitar built by Mike Lipe (RIP), and I believe he helped start up the LACS? The Lipe guitar was magnificent, so I've always assumed the guys there are top notch.



... a guitar is only as good as its setup fits the musician needs perfectly (size, weight, shape, ergonomics, its overall design concept). Everything else is accessory and eye candy. The purpose of a guitar is to be *played* and to sound good. The first part makes for the second, and both are subjective and different from each of us. These are super expensive because of materials, techniques used and labor cost (meaning who built what), but in the end they all must answer their purpose, which is being guitars. The sound difference between these and many production models may be indistinguishable for many of us (more so if they feature the same electronics and general specs). Their marketing point is visual and potencial play feel, which one will only know playing them AFTER having purchased the desired sample... and then there's the setup being fit to the buyer question that also needs to be addressed... but you all already know this... it's like wearing old jeans versus new ones, new ones are clean and cool, but the old ones fit our belly just right...


----------



## Crungy

@odibrom @Alberto7 thank you! It was wishful thinking on my part it would be cheaper than that lol


----------



## Alberto7

Crungy said:


> @odibrom @Alberto7 thank you! It was wishful thinking on my part it would be cheaper than that lol


Yeah, I thought about it for a second too, even after seeing the prices. It's not that I don't have the money, it's just that some of that money needs to go towards things that keep me alive, like food .

If I spent an entire year without getting a guitar, I'd consider one of these... maybe. Just cause I'm almost certain these will be very sought after in a few years, and will sell for stupid money. But I'd want to play the shit out of it all the time, and the thought of "that's $50 less for each playing session" gets to me.


----------



## olejason

I've never seen a two piece resin top like that. Looks awesome. Like a river of jizz, but in a good way.


----------



## nikt

Love the idea behind this 50th anniversary collection and collaboration between LACS and Japan Custom Shop guys. I've got a strong feeling that they used their free time that they had because of covid and most bands that didn't tour for almost 2 years. Some designs are classy and some in pair with that crazy ESP Exhibition projects. 

Ibanez showed that they can still make some fresh looking guitars from their old designs.

Thanks Rich for sharing info and prices!


----------



## Leviathus

Random pet peeve: Straplocks included on high-end Ibbys. 

Custom cliplocks would be much preferred.


----------



## StevenC

odibrom said:


> ... a guitar is only as good as its setup fits the musician needs perfectly (size, weight, shape, ergonomics, its overall design concept). Everything else is accessory and eye candy. The purpose of a guitar is to be *played* and to sound good. The first part makes for the second, and both are subjective and different from each of us. These are super expensive because of materials, techniques used and labor cost (meaning who built what), but in the end they all must answer their purpose, which is being guitars. The sound difference between these and many production models may be indistinguishable for many of us (more so if they feature the same electronics and general specs). Their marketing point is visual and potencial play feel, which one will only know playing them AFTER having purchased the desired sample... and then there's the setup being fit to the buyer question that also needs to be addressed... but you all already know this... it's like wearing old jeans versus new ones, new ones are clean and cool, but the old ones fit our belly just right...


The main issue I've heard is that LACS guitars just aren't very well built, in basically every regard, be that woodworking, construction or finish. 

The one I played was great, but I thought the finish was sloppy and I bet a Fujigen version would be better. This was completely independent of wear, of which there was almost none. 

I've heard the Tosin white LACS wouldn't stay in tune on a UK tour, which seems to go against the function part.


----------



## AltecGreen

Masoo2 said:


> These are like ESP Exhibition-level nice jesus


The basses look like a typical Sugi Nightbreeze bass sans inlay work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> The main issue I've heard is that LACS guitars just aren't very well built, in basically every regard, be that woodworking, construction or finish.
> 
> The one I played was great, but I thought the finish was sloppy and I bet a Fujigen version would be better. This was completely independent of wear, of which there was almost none.
> 
> I've heard the Tosin white LACS wouldn't stay in tune on a UK tour, which seems to go against the function part.



They just lack a certain polish you'd expect on instruments above $1500 to $2000, which realistically, a lot of the LACS stuff feels like. 

Not to mention some of the weird specs that artists often ask for, or the rush jobs pushed through to meet a tour or festival date, or last minute changes made for whatever reason.

They feel like prototypes. The first or second stab at a good idea that doesn't quite nail it. 

But folks pay $$$$ for them, so they bounce around that circuit due to rarity, uniqueness, artist mojo, and just how few people have any experience with them.


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> This short multiscale could be interesting for the A4 range tunings... Kind of a High-end multiscale RGD Mikro... although not for me...


Wait.

What?

That's an unobtainable CS item?


----------



## DCM_Allan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Artist LACS are either free, at cost, on loan, or offset by "discounts" which can be substantial. Additionally, there are different "tiers" ranging from stock modifications to full builds.
> 
> Needless to say, these are significantly more than an artist would pay, even under non-ideal circumstances.
> 
> If you track the prices on LACS stuff, consider the artist is usually getting a tidy profit on what are usually $2k to $4k selling prices.
> 
> But they're roughly what I expected them to cost, even before I was told the ballpark.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet these are better than a lot of the guitars that LACS builds for some artists. Having had several through my bench over the years there's definitely a sort of mythos around them concerning quality.


not exaactly, I have seen some full builds lacs made with great detail, most likely artists that ask for a custom to have them as collections and not for stage purposes,, prices of course may vary, I saw some over 7k and lower as 5k or less, but artist dont pay for them


----------



## Alberto7

olejason said:


> I've never seen a two piece resin top like that. Looks awesome. Like a river of jizz, but in a good way.


Cum aside... 

The use of transparent resin is kind of a niche thing I've seen relatively often with some of the more popular builders on Instagram, for the last few years. Pretty sure Red Layer Guitars have done a couple, and for sure Stone Wolf and Koca Guitars have done it. Those are just the ones I know off the top of my head.

Never seen it done with koa before though.

I like the looks a lot, but something about it makes me uneasy. I think it's the use of large slabs of different materials together that make me nervous that the whole thing will fall apart (not sure how reasonable that fear is), and also the fact that resin can be heavy as hell.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> Cum aside...
> 
> The use of transparent resin is kind of a niche thing I've seen relatively often with some of the more popular builders on Instagram, for the last few years. Pretty sure Red Layer Guitars have done a couple, and for sure Stone Wolf and Koca Guitars have done it. Those are just the ones I know of off the top of my head.
> 
> Never seen it done with koa before though.
> 
> I like the looks a lot, but something about it makes me uneasy. I think it's the use of large slabs of different materials together that make me nervous that the whole thing will fall apart (not sure how reasonable that fear is), and also the fact that resin can be heavy as hell.



Red Layer Guitars are dope af... super cool looking and well built instruments...


----------



## Alberto7

odibrom said:


> Red Layer Guitars are dope af... super cool looking and well built instruments...


Never seen one in person, but the guy does have an artsy eye for design. I really dig the stuff he posts. Gotta say that my favorite one is still the one he built for Fredrik Thordendal.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> Never seen one in person, but the guy does have an artsy eye for design. I really dig the stuff he posts. Gotta say that my favorite one is still the one he built for Fredrik Thordendal.



I never seen one in person as well, but those posted on the webz are super nice with crazy good wood work... visually speaking at least...


----------



## zimbloth

Hi guys. I’ve had a million PMs today about the prices on these based on Rich’s post. Again, list/msrp are not real prices. The actual prices are a good deal lower. They’re still expensive of course, the guitars will range between 7-12k pretty much — but they’re not anywhere close to MSRP. 

Also, the vast vast majority of these guitars will never see the light of day on dealers websites. These are so coveted that they’ll likely sell in private to known collectors the moment it’s known which (if any) we get. Not trying to be negative but I’d just caution against “getting your hopes up”. If you’re interested in something, contact your favorite dealer in advance and ask to get on a waiting list for a particular model. We’ve been doing that with our customers. Im sure Rich has also.


----------



## Leviathus

Just take 25% off the MSRP for SMAP no?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I love the idea of this and how they built so many unique and amazing guitars. I would rock the Pinot Noir 7. Even guitars with spec’s I’d never be interested in are tickling my gas 

Pricing is absurd but these are aimed at the guys who pay big bucks for Jems and Universes so they know their demographic. 

Seeing the 1 inch fan gives me hope that ibanez do a 25.5 - 26.5 Multiscale in the future. The world needs more 1 inch fans.


----------



## DCM_Allan

I just got info about the Prestige RGA as production models, they were pushed back to the next year


----------



## Wucan

HoneyNut said:


> Love the 24.75 inch scale RGs.


I'd never buy Gibson again and dump my Viper in a hot minute if they made Premium or Prestige variations of these. Common thread for Gibson scale guitars to be either uncomfortable or poorly balanced, simply because it appears to be industry convention to stick as close to Gibson designs as possible.

Also the reason why I just bought a Gibson Victory as my vintage keeper, NGD soon lol


----------



## Ataraxia2320

This guitar is absolutely gas inducing. love that shape.


----------



## Xaios

*NONE MORE BLACK.*


----------



## Leviathus

^It should be illegal to play that thing on the clean channel.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> ... you need to change your glasses...  just kidding, yes those are the reasons it popped up on my radar...


I do! But it's still a broken rule. Steve owns the rights with Ibanez to all HSH 7 strings, which is why there never are any. I hope they asked him for permission!



profwoot said:


> So if I like the 17-19mm neck on my 2017 Ibanez and want another one like it I shouldn't consider anything past 2018? That seems crazy to me. How has this not caused riots amongst the Ibanerderati?


Nobody has noticed except a very few. I put a thread on Jemsite long ago about it just so everybody knows. I should put a page on my site. The last few Genesis I actually measured were coming back to the 18-20 range.



StevenC said:


> The main issue I've heard is that LACS guitars just aren't very well built, in basically every regard, be that woodworking, construction or finish.
> 
> The one I played was great, but I thought the finish was sloppy and I bet a Fujigen version would be better. This was completely independent of wear, of which there was almost none.
> 
> I've heard the Tosin white LACS wouldn't stay in tune on a UK tour, which seems to go against the function part.


With any instrument, who does the building is key. If you watched the LACS video Tak himself did all the woodwork, Aaron did all the paint, Alex did all the setup/assembly.



zimbloth said:


> but they’re not anywhere close to MSRP.


Slightly backwards, MSRP isn't List, but they would only allow me to post List and not MSRP because dealers can choose to sell for whatever they wish. They only wanted me to post a range of List until I talked them into just letting me post List for all, because when you talk about the jazz boxes the range gets crazy. The reason I begged for permission is so all dealers wouldn't get hammered with tons of "I want that, how much is it" if it's 3 times as much as they think it is. It was too late to get them to post it on their site because it's controlled by Japan.

Good luck getting any, I'll be happy to get even one.


Leviathus said:


> Just take 25% off the MSRP for SMAP no?


No comment, but you've been around the block. I bend a few rules on my site.


----------



## AltecGreen

Alberto7 said:


> Cum aside...
> 
> The use of transparent resin is kind of a niche thing I've seen relatively often with some of the more popular builders on Instagram, for the last few years. Pretty sure Red Layer Guitars have done a couple, and for sure Stone Wolf and Koca Guitars have done it. Those are just the ones I know off the top of my head.
> 
> Never seen it done with koa before though.
> 
> I like the looks a lot, but something about it makes me uneasy. I think it's the use of large slabs of different materials together that make me nervous that the whole thing will fall apart (not sure how reasonable that fear is), and also the fact that resin can be heavy as hell.




Ibanez has been doing the resin thing in Japan for many years. I wonder if Sugi didn't do that work since Sugi did a fair amount of resin filled guitars a few years ago.


Here's a Japanese market J. Custom in Koa with Resin.








Ibanez／JCRG1902 【チョイキズ特価】【渋谷店】／新品／¥598000／状態：S


ナチュラル/木目系／イシバシ楽器／デジマート店／6本限定生産モデル!!イシバシ渋谷ならではのギター・ベース・アンプ超高額買取実施中☆買換え時の下取りで更に超お得！ビンテージ楽器もお任せ★



www.digimart.net








Here's a S type guitar done in resin. One of three patterns.








Ibanez／【数量限定フレットラッププレゼント】j-custom JCS2101 The Ultimate S Ｍodel／新品／¥990000／状態：S


／イケベ楽器／デジマート店／【グランディ＆ジャングル取扱い】



www.digimart.net


----------



## Leviathus

Woah... never knew about Vai owning the rights to HSH 7-strings, though i assumed there was some sort of agreement. Wonder when the PIA7 will arrive now that i think of it...


----------



## Xaios

Ibanez Rules said:


> I do! But it's still a broken rule. Steve owns the rights with Ibanez to all HSH 7 strings, which is why there never are any. I hope they asked him for permission!


Really? Wild. What about models like the RG7680/7681, RG1077XL, RG2077XL and RG7CSD2?

(Unless you're being sarcastic, in which case, you got me.)


----------



## zimbloth

Hi Rich. Yes I am not anticipating getting many myself either, I’m sure there is a ton of competition. But yes in my experience “list” and “msrp” are often used interchangeably, and almost always represent a made up number not reflective of the real “street price”.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Xaios said:


> Really? Wild. What about models like the RG7680/7681, RG1077XL, RG2077XL and RG7CSD2?
> 
> (Unless you're being sarcastic, in which case, you got me.)


When I did my Anniversaries I wanted both the 6 and 7 in HSH. I was told explicitly that Steve controls HSH on 7 strings, so to make them match I did them in HH and offered wiring options for coil tapping. So I can't explain the models that have had them unless it only pertains to regular scale, or if it's out of sight out of mind [like when they continued to swirl in Japan after Steve explicitly said ATD does all his swirls, they shipped to the rest of the world, out of sight.]


----------



## Ibanez Rules

zimbloth said:


> Hi Rich. Yes I am not anticipating getting many myself either, I’m sure there is a ton of competition. But yes in my experience “list” and “msrp” are often used interchangeably, and almost always represent a made up number not reflective of the real “street price”.


You definitely have a point, MSRP on a car is List, and today that's what you're lucky if you pay!

Many? I don't expect to get any in all honesty, the warehouses diluted the pool and the coolest guitars everybody wants, diluting the pool for those even further. And since it's going to be an absolutely fair lottery with chance being the only deciding factor, unless you're the only dealer that put in for the worst guitar, the competition has diluted the field to the point we're going to need lots of luck.

So may the luckiest dealer win, and screw the warehouses for ordering everything.


----------



## danbox

The spalted maple fretboards look really nice! Do any builders offer that as an option?


----------



## Crungy

That's crazy Steve made the call on HSH 7's, I had no idea! I wonder if he gets a good cut on his signature models.


----------



## dmlinger

What happens when these dealers receive the guitars after the lottery...are they bound to sell each instrument for a set price or do they have the freedom to leverage the fact that they have rare inventory? 

I guess I'm wondering if it will end up like the car example you mentioned. I can see multiple buyers vying (Steve pun intended) for the same guitar and driving up the "street" price for certain models.


----------



## zimbloth

Ibanez Rules said:


> You definitely have a point, MSRP on a car is List, and today that's what you're lucky if you pay!
> 
> Many? I don't expect to get any in all honesty, the warehouses diluted the pool and the coolest guitars everybody wants, diluting the pool for those even further. And since it's going to be an absolutely fair lottery with chance being the only deciding factor, unless you're the only dealer that put in for the worst guitar, the competition has diluted the field to the point we're going to need lots of luck.
> 
> So may the luckiest dealer win, and screw the warehouses for ordering everything.


That’s a bummer. My rep made it sound like they were only about 12 dealers in on this. Yeah if all the billion dollar warehouse places are in on this then we are screwed.


----------



## zimbloth

dmlinger said:


> What happens when these dealers receive the guitars after the lottery...are they bound to sell each instrument for a set price or do they have the freedom to leverage the fact that they have rare inventory?
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if it will end up like the car example you mentioned. I can see multiple buyers vying (Steve pun intended) for the same guitar and driving up the "street" price for certain models.


Dealers that are known for price gouging will continue to do that here as well. Ethical dealers will just sell for the MAP.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

zimbloth said:


> That’s a bummer. My rep made it sound like they were only about 12 dealers in on this. Yeah if all the billion dollar warehouse places are in on this then we are screwed.


Maybe 12 in your territory, 9 territories, then the National accounts. Doesn't mean the dealers were putting in for lots of different guitars, I only put if for ones customers ordered, because the only ones I would have bought to inventory, got ordered. If I love something guaranteed somebody else loves it too. I have no interest in putting in for everything and getting something just to have a chance to get something. But I would like to get SOMEthing 

Remember the days when MAP was just a number but it wasn't the real number because of all those warehouse coupons, and now it's the real number?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's sort of why it's hard to get excited for any of this, even if I was willing to plunk down the cash there's no way I'd be lucky enough to have the opportunity to grab anything I'd remotely want. 

Definitely some cool stuff though. When I had heard rumblings of these I had thought they were going to do another LACS Design run or two, not this crazy one-off thing.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's sort of why it's hard to get excited for any of this, even if I was willing to plunk down the cash there's no way I'd be lucky enough to have the opportunity to grab anything I'd remotely want.
> 
> Definitely some cool stuff though. When I had heard rumblings of these I had thought they were going to do another LACS Design run or two, not this crazy one-off thing.


Excited is good, having expectations, not so much. I am excited they did these, even if I have no expectation of actually getting one. But if I do, then I'll definitely be excited again!

They told the reps at the sales meeting but it was a very brief overview, LA and JP, 50 one of a kind guitars, some retro to completely original. I didn't know what to expect because the descriptions were so vague so when the link came and I got to see them I was definitely impressed. And when I started reading the specs and really looking into them, I was even more impressed. 

50th is a big deal, if they do this again it'll be the 100th, but most of us will be taking a very long nap by then.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> When I did my Anniversaries I wanted both the 6 and 7 in HSH. I was told explicitly that Steve controls HSH on 7 strings, so to make them match I did them in HH and offered wiring options for coil tapping. So I can't explain the models that have had them unless it only pertains to regular scale, or if it's out of sight out of mind [like when they continued to swirl in Japan after Steve explicitly said ATD does all his swirls, they shipped to the rest of the world, out of sight.]





Ibanez Rules said:


> I do! But it's still a broken rule. Steve owns the rights with Ibanez to all HSH 7 strings, which is why there never are any. I hope they asked him for permission!
> 
> (...)



If I remember correctly, wasn't Steve who introduced the HSH pickup layout way back in late '80s (mid '80s?) when the first Jems where released into the wild? This as well as with the superswitch which was supposedly created specifically for the Jems... Those first Jems were ground breaking for the time with small features that placed them aside from all the competition's super strats... It's fitting that he "owns" the right to it... no?

I started my electric guitar days with an HSS, then my first Ibanez was an S540 HSH (1993 model, bought in 1995) for lots of years, then came my first 7 stringer in HH way back in 2002 and never gone back to HSH models except for when I finally bough an UV777P (2000 model). I really don't need a middle pickup, but the RG-GT caught my attention...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> If I remember correctly, wasn't Steve who introduced the HSH pickup layout way back in late '80s (mid '80s?) when the first Jems where released into the wild? This as well as with the superswitch which was supposedly created specifically for the Jems... Those first Jems were ground breaking for the time with small features that placed them aside from all the competition's super strats... It's fitting that he "owns" the right to it... no?
> 
> I started my electric guitar days with an HSS, then my first Ibanez was an S540 HSH (1993 model, bought in 1995) for lots of years, then came my first 7 stringer in HH way back in 2002 and never gone back to HSH models except for when I finally bough an UV777P (2000 model). I really don't need a middle pickup, but the RG-GT caught my attention...


Absolutely, and he gave it up so it could be used on 6 strings when he let them do the 550/570's, but he retained the right for 7 strings, which he "invented", in it's current iteration anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Ibanez HSH layout predated the JEMs and v2 RGs. 

Look up the 86' RG450.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> ' RG450


Good memory, and obscure! So is it the switching he invented? Hum, Split, Single, Split, Hum?

Either way, I was told no no on a 7 string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Good memory, and obscure! So is it the switching he invented? Hum, Split, Single, Split, Hum?
> 
> Either way, I was told no no on a 7 string.



Maybe, I don't remember what the switching was on those. I know they had a stock 5-way and an additional switch.


----------



## jwade

Ibanez Rules said:


> The resin work on these is superb, having had several of the blue resin models, one would be great, another, not so much.


It jumped out at me right away. So well done. The matching bit on the headstock makes me so happy. Wish I had $15k


----------



## Xaios

Ibanez Rules said:


> ...which he "invented", in it's current iteration anyway.


_/Alex Gregory intensifies._


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Xaios said:


> _/Alex Gregory intensifies._


I did use parenthesis! 
It is unclear when they built him his first 7. There is no date on it, it's basically a 7620 in DY, the trem is 2 6 string Edges glued together, the nut is 2 6 string nuts glued together, the pickups were made by Dimarzio by cutting 6 string pickups in half and winding them together. It's the guitar Steve learned to play 7 sting on, experimented with the high A and realized it didn't work and had to go low B. I'm not saying it predates 1988, I'm just saying I don't know. I've inspected it extensively except for pulling it apart which may or may not have any date, but usually these don't.


----------



## knet370

Not a deal breaker but is it just me? the pickup poles on the pinot noir are corroding already. hehe. awesome guitar nonetheless.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

That's not corrosion, that's rust! Good thing about poles is you screw them out and screw new ones in. And if I got that guitar that's exactly what I'd tell them.


----------



## Deadspeak1

noise in my mind said:


> none of these. I want a floral jem prestige.


They should bring back really tricked out Universes! The green dot is the dumbed down cost cut rendition.


----------



## Alberto7

Xaios said:


> _/Alex Gregory intensifies._


That is _Maestro Alex Gregory_ for you, my good fellow


----------



## Lorcan Ward

danbox said:


> The spalted maple fretboards look really nice! Do any builders offer that as an option?



I was refused that build option by an experienced lutheir for a few reasons. You might run into all sorts of fretwork problems but I wouldn’t expect these guitars to leave their future homes much and be kept in suitable conditions.


----------



## narad

knet370 said:


> Not a deal breaker but is it just me? the pickup poles on the pinot noir are corroding already. hehe. awesome guitar nonetheless.
> View attachment 103366



Ah, the 1987 pole pieces. A fine vintage. Excellent choice.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's not rust, it's _patina_.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Ibanez HSH layout predated the JEMs and v2 RGs.
> 
> Look up the 86' RG450.



This one?







@MaxOfMetal Old school sculptors used PISS / urine as a medium for the best bronze _patina_... not sure where they'd get the amount needed for large sized public sculptures...


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> @MaxOfMetal Old school sculptors used PISS / urine as a medium for the best bronze _patina_... not sure where they'd get the amount needed for large sized public sculptures...
> 
> This one...?



Ughhh, I want that. There's even a nightswan style one (preceding the nightswan?? IIRC that's 87):


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Ughhh, I want that. There's even a nightswan style one (preceding the nightswan?? IIRC that's 87):



I had a 410 and a 430. Super regret selling them, but I was like 15 and really wanted a Soloist.


----------



## zw470

Deadspeak1 said:


> They should bring back really tricked out Universes! The green dot is the dumbed down cost cut rendition.



They should have done a Premium-level UV7PWH instead. Still relatively simple but looks way nicer than the green dot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PromptCritical5 said:


> They should have done a Premium-level UV7PWH instead. Still relatively simple but looks way nicer than the green dot.



They did.


----------



## zw470

MaxOfMetal said:


> They did.
> 
> View attachment 103370



Ok my excuse is my brain pretended it didn't exist because it has the wrong bridge


----------



## odibrom

PromptCritical5 said:


> Ok my excuse is my brain pretended it didn't exist because it has the wrong bridge


Did these premiums ever been released with Edge / LoPro bridges?


----------



## tubarao guitars

Xaios said:


> *NONE MORE BLACK.*


wrong logo placement, dang!


----------



## nikt

Imagine that guitar with neck based on the Ibanez Modulus graphite necks








Ibanez Modulus Graphite Series 80s Black/White | Reverb


Very rare Modulus Graphite Neck made for Ibanez Roadstar 2.. Only a handful of these were released, from my research Modulus made a batch of a couple hundred necks but most had defects and only 6 to 10 were defect free,I had Graphite nut installed,Ibanez tuners are stock..I have a Modulus Graphit...




reverb.com


----------



## zw470

odibrom said:


> Did these premiums ever been released with Edge / LoPro bridges?



The Jem7VP has an Edge but unless there's other models I've also forgotten about I think the other Premium Vai guitars all have a Zero-II bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> Did these premiums ever been released with Edge / LoPro bridges?



Yes. They've done it on signature models and some of the more expensive Premiums.


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes. They've done it on signature models and some of the more expensive Premiums.


I was talking about these specific Universe Premiums....?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> I was talking about these specific Universe Premiums....?



No. All Premium UVs got the Edge Zero II w/o ZPS.


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> That is _Maestro Alex Gregory_ for you, my good fellow


That is _Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory_ for you, my good fellow.


----------



## NoodleFace

Sorry, didn't want to make a new thread. If I'm looking for a 7 string prestige with a lo-pro - is the S5527TKS the only option still?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> Sorry, didn't want to make a new thread. If I'm looking for a 7 string prestige with a lo-pro - is the S5527TKS the only option still?



If it has to be a Saber, yes.

There are some rare last production S540-7s that got Lo-Pros over the Edge 7, but they are RARE.


----------



## NoodleFace

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it has to be a Saber, yes.
> 
> There are some rare last production S540-7s that got Lo-Pros over the Edge 7, but they are RARE.


That's right, I heard about those rare ones. Thanks.

I'm really enjoying my S6570 so was toying with the idea of looking for one. Some dude is selling the S5527 on facebook for $1800


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> That's right, I heard about those rare ones. Thanks.
> 
> I'm really enjoying my S6570 so was toying with the idea of looking for one. Some dude is selling the S5527 on facebook for $1800



That's a good price, and those are getting hard to find as well, I'd grab it if I was you.


----------



## Alberto7

Xaios said:


> That is _Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory_ for you, my good fellow.


I stand corrected!  I had almost forgotten about that, thank you for the humbling reminder


----------



## Crungy

narad said:


> Ughhh, I want that. There's even a nightswan style one (preceding the nightswan?? IIRC that's 87):


I just saw one of those pink ones locally and thought about getting it. Kinda wishing I did!


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> No. All Premium UVs got the Edge Zero II w/o ZPS.


That's what I thought, thank you...


----------



## odibrom

NoodleFace said:


> That's right, I heard about those rare ones. Thanks.
> 
> I'm really enjoying my S6570 so was toying with the idea of looking for one. Some dude is selling the S5527 on facebook for $1800


I bought mine last October for 1150€. She was like new except for 2 little marks in the finish. I saw that one on fb as well...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Ibanez is dropping the ball on 7 string trems builds. Except for the few RG752RPB's left all there is are the RG8527 J Custom and extended scales. Nothing regular scale with a trem in current production Prestige. [in the US, maybe you EU guys are getting something]


----------



## CapinCripes

narad said:


> Ughhh, I want that. There's even a nightswan style one (preceding the nightswan?? IIRC that's 87):


This is basically what I wanted the az line to be. Top mount edges and and all just with an updated neck joint. Something similar to the older charvel promods. An rg410 in rfr with a maple board would be awesome. I'm sure the az as they put them out sells way better than any update of these would... But still.


----------



## spacebard

Wow some great new Ibanez here:







Ibanez Guitars | 50 Guitars







www.ibanez.com






My favorites are:


----------



## MrWulf

As a neck thru lover i'm gasing hard at some of the 7 strings neck thru with trem. But the price my lord...


----------



## cardinal

I guess the idea and the prices aren't much different from the ESP Exhibition stuff.

So rather than complain about the price, I will complain that none of the 8-strings have a tremolo.


----------



## Necros

Is this worth buying in the new Polar Lights color?
https://www.sweetwater.com/.../RG5120MPRT--ibanez...
Ive always wanted a Prestige MiJ RG Ibanez, theyre the most comfortable shape for me, and i want a 6 string since i have a 7 and 8 but sold my low-end 6 Yamaha years ago and been missing that feel. I also want something with a good floating tremolo so this checks all boxes and this color is amazing. I play metal/hardcore and related genres and intend to keep this in standard D/drop C for metalcore/tech death stuff in the vein of Necrophagist/August Burns Red, etc., ie soloing, fast riffing, chugs, etc.
Does anyone own the other color model? Hows the feel and craftsmanship? Does the bridge kill the attack/sustain much? Is it worth 2000$? And also it seems the pre-order wait on this is like 9 months according to one site. I can probably get a ~200$ discount through my sales agent, being a long-time Sweetwater customer, but its still pretty expensive, but the next best thing is the various custom shops which lands me north of 3-4000$. I feel like Prestige line is the cheapest of high quality guitars and im already familiar with the specs with my other guitars being Ibbies.
So what say you?


----------



## KentBrockman

NoodleFace said:


> That's right, I heard about those rare ones. Thanks.
> 
> I'm really enjoying my S6570 so was toying with the idea of looking for one. Some dude is selling the S5527 on facebook for $1800



I actually just bought a like-new condition S5527 from Reverb the other day. Paid a painful amount - not too much lower than what you are seeing on Facebook. Ultimately not a terrible price considering the previous owner barely played it. I have also owned an RG1527 (still have it), RG1527Z, and an RG7321. It's a fantastic instrument. If it's in NOS condition, then I would totally buy it (but that's just me).


----------



## mrdm53

Just curious. Why Ibanez is so obsessed with using Dimarzio Fusion Edge on almost all of their new guitars?

I'd happened to try them once in local store (RGIXL7), and it was meh. The guitar itself is fantastic thought, only if it has better pickups at that price point.

Even in J.custom they still using Fusion Edge...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

mrdm53 said:


> Just curious. Why Ibanez is so obsessed with using Dimarzio Fusion Edge on almost all of their new guitars?
> 
> I'd happened to try them once in local store (RGIXL7), and it was meh. The guitar itself is fantastic thought, only if it has better pickups at that price point.
> 
> Even in J.custom they still using Fusion Edge...



They must have ran out of Paf 7s and Tone Zone/Air Norton pickups.


----------



## Dr Bonkers

I would love to see a Universe Jr like the JEM Jr.

That would be a fun little instrument.


----------



## Surveyor 777

Dr Bonkers said:


> I would love to see a Universe Jr like the JEM Jr.
> 
> That would be a fun little instrument.


Never thought about that, but yeah - that's a good idea (to me).


----------



## NoodleFace

angryification said:


> I actually just bought a like-new condition S5527 from Reverb the other day. Paid a painful amount - not too much lower than what you are seeing on Facebook. Ultimately not a terrible price considering the previous owner barely played it. I have also owned an RG1527 (still have it), RG1527Z, and an RG7321. It's a fantastic instrument. If it's in NOS condition, then I would totally buy it (but that's just me).


I want to buy it but pretty sure my wife would kill me since I just bought the S6570Q and Schecter recently. Technically I only bought one, but she just sees two guitars coming in at once and has the wtf face.


----------



## Adieu

Wait, LACS as in Los Angeles?

What kind low-wisdom individual would pay at all, much less an extra figure, for an Ibanez to NOT be made in Japan???


----------



## Seabeast2000

Lorcan Ward said:


> They must have ran out of Paf 7s and Tone Zone/Air Norton pickups.



The Fluence/Evertune World Order has not yet invaded Japan.


----------



## Tom odd 7

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ibanez is dropping the ball on 7 string trems builds. Except for the few RG752RPB's left all there is are the RG8527 J Custom and extended scales. Nothing regular scale with a trem in current production Prestige. [in the US, maybe you EU guys are getting something]


Neither. No 25.5 scale with trem' in any market in the prestige line. 
First time this occurs since the RG1527 was released.


----------



## Albake21

Damn I'm just catching up now, this new site upgrade is really screwing with my notifications.

I don't know how to feel about this. On one hand, I think these are super unique and a few are interesting. But on the other, these really aren't even instruments that are meant to be played. These are just like ESP's masterclass guitars. They're very unique to look at, but for that price tag I would never touch it. It would go on the wall and never be played. And like Max said, even if you had the cash to get one, I doubt you would even be able to get the one you wanted. 

It's cool for the hardcore collectors with plenty of money to spare, but it really doesn't go anywhere past that. Plus most of them are pretty gaudy in my opinion.


----------



## Viginez

Adieu said:


> Wait, LACS as in Los Angeles?
> 
> What kind low-wisdom individual would pay at all, much less an extra figure, for an Ibanez to NOT be made in Japan???


maybe they are built in japan and assembled in la
to me they look to good too be built in the us


----------



## Thesius

Albake21 said:


> Damn I'm just catching up now, this new site upgrade is really screwing with my notifications.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about this. On one hand, I think these are super unique and a few are interesting. But on the other, these really aren't even instruments that are meant to be played. These are just like ESP's masterclass guitars. They're very unique to look at, but for that price tag I would never touch it. It would go on the wall and never be played. And like Max said, even if you had the cash to get one, I doubt you would even be able to get the one you wanted.
> 
> It's cool for the hardcore collectors with plenty of money to spare, but it really doesn't go anywhere past that. Plus most of them are pretty gaudy in my opinion.


All guitars are meant to be played. I would play the shit out of these


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mrdm53 said:


> Just curious. Why Ibanez is so obsessed with using Dimarzio Fusion Edge on almost all of their new guitars?
> 
> I'd happened to try them once in local store (RGIXL7), and it was meh. The guitar itself is fantastic thought, only if it has better pickups at that price point.
> 
> Even in J.custom they still using Fusion Edge...



Ibanez has been around the block long enough to not really care about stock pickups all too much. 

They'll never find a set everyone loves, so they put in stuff that's reasonably inoffensive and just run with it. 

If folks are super into a given brand or set, they'll probably swap them out anyway, and if folks don't really care the stock pickups will usually be good enough. 

Ibanez tried a whole series with the latest and greatest BKP set at the time and overall response was "meh" so that's sort of reinforced their thinking.


----------



## shpence

mrdm53 said:


> Just curious. Why Ibanez is so obsessed with using Dimarzio Fusion Edge on almost all of their new guitars?
> 
> I'd happened to try them once in local store (RGIXL7), and it was meh. The guitar itself is fantastic thought, only if it has better pickups at that price point.
> 
> Even in J.custom they still using Fusion Edge...


I got a RGR652AHBF recently and planned on replacing the Fusion Edges. I think the neck pup is pretty unremarkable but I was pleasantly surprised for how the bridge pup sounded. Might get a white SD Jazz for the neck and keep the Fusion bridge pup.

Luckily Sweetwater sorted me out (thanks for the Plek) but the guitar arrived with an obviously faulty 5-way switch and the frets weren't level at all. This is my third Prestige over the past few years and I know this is anecdotal but the quality has been progressively less impressive. I still love them and can get them set up with some work but I'll be hesitant to get another down the line. That being said, the RGR652AHBF plays great now and I think is the lightest guitar I own which is a nice change.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

shpence said:


> I got a RGR652AHBF recently and planned on replacing the Fusion Edges. I think the neck pup is pretty unremarkable but I was pleasantly surprised for how the bridge pup sounded. Might get a white SD Jazz for the neck and keep the Fusion bridge pup.
> 
> Luckily Sweetwater sorted me out (thanks for the Plek) but the guitar arrived with an obviously faulty 5-way switch and the frets weren't level at all. This is my third Prestige over the past few years and I know this is anecdotal but the quality has been progressively less impressive. I still love them and can get them set up with some work but I'll be hesitant to get another down the line. That being said, the RGR652AHBF plays great now and I think is the lightest guitar I own which is a nice change.


I'd be more inclined to be hesitant about a dealer that claims a 55 point checklist and full setup but sends out a guitar with a bad switch, obviously high frets, and still needs a setup. Then again every indi hates Sweetwater.

Not sure where you're seeing any quality declining, I see tighter tolerances than ever.


----------



## 77zark77

I apreciate they widened the fretboard inlays on the bling bling RG8 but gold is too much here.

Or they should have to use ebony for the fretboard to make it luxuous - don't know, something wrong here


----------



## shpence

Ibanez Rules said:


> I'd be more inclined to be hesitant about a dealer that claims a 55 point checklist and full setup but sends out a guitar with a bad switch, obviously high frets, and still needs a setup. Then again every indi hates Sweetwater.
> 
> Not sure where you're seeing any quality declining, I see tighter tolerances than ever.


Totally fair on the Sweewater element of the 55-point checklist. Like I said, I'm only basing this off the 3 I have. All of which have had issues but I still enjoy them.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

shpence said:


> Totally fair on the Sweewater element of the 55-point checklist. Like I said, I'm only basing this off the 3 I have. All of which have had issues but I still enjoy them.


But the ones with issues are the ones a dealer is supposed to reject, or if they're minor enough, fix before the customer ever gets it 

These are different times though, guitars I would reject for minor finish issues or sink lines I put on a swap list and reorder, and try to sell them until a replacement comes in because that replacement is maybe a year away. Very few things can you get in the 6 months range, used to be 1-2. So you may be seeing more things that would normally be rejected and be sold as seconds in dealer inventories, because it's the only inventory we can get. I just make sure to note it with close ups so there are no surprises. 

And to be fair, doing big bend tests at low action just means a guitar plays clean, it doesn't mean if you take ma fret rocker to it you won't find a rock somewhere. That's what higher level packages are for.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I just got 2 RG652AHMAWD's with the best birdseye fretboards I've seen in many years. Stunning. And both rejects with hump necks. So word to the wise as I notified HUSA, hump necks are back on AHM's. One of them was cutable but it would have been a deep level, the other would have been far too deep, either way, no thank you to hump necks.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ibanez Rules said:


> I just got 2 RG652AHMAWD's with the best birdseye fretboards I've seen in many years. Stunning. And both rejects with hump necks. So word to the wise as I notified HUSA, hump necks are back on AHM's. One of them was cutable but it would have been a deep level, the other would have been far too deep, either way, no thank you to hump necks.


Bummer!
Question: are the humps likely the result of improper drying, especially given the guitars are constructed in Japan (very high humidity) and when they leave they start to move all over the place with varying humidity levels? Or is it something else?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Something else, and I don't have the answer. All the old AHM NGB's had the problem. I'd have to go over and go thru a stack of 20 to find 2 good guitars. I kept complaining, the buyers knew it, could see it, tech knew it, but the answer was "you're the only one complaining". This went on for years, started creeping into other 652 models but not with consistency. Finally they came out with the AWD color and the first container that came in HUSA rejected the whole batch for hump necks. Only then did the factory fix it, which was to the opposite extreme, you get hyperstressed necks where you'd have 1mm or more in relief with a loose truss and a tight rod to turn, but no humps.


----------



## narad

Viginez said:


> maybe they are built in japan and assembled in la
> to me they look to good too be built in the us



Not sure if this is trolling or not. It's the LA Custom Shop - *the* place for high-end artist customs that the public can't even get their hands on.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ibanez Rules said:


> Something else, and I don't have the answer. All the old AHM NGB's had the problem. I'd have to go over and go thru a stack of 20 to find 2 good guitars. I kept complaining, the buyers knew it, could see it, tech knew it, but the answer was "you're the only one complaining". This went on for years, started creeping into other 652 models but not with consistency. Finally they came out with the AWD color and the first container that came in HUSA rejected the whole batch for hump necks. Only then did the factory fix it, which was to the opposite extreme, you get hyperstressed necks where you'd have 1mm or more in relief with a loose truss and a tight rod to turn, but no humps.


Wow, very frustrating.


----------



## IwantTacos

I kinda love this jline. Wish they made this in an s.


----------



## Mathemagician

Masoo2 said:


> These are like ESP Exhibition-level nice jesus



That flower bass is illegal. It looks so good. 



Ibanez Rules said:


> And I immediately put in an order request for a prop run of these in straight mahogany, bolt on, maple necks, rosewood board, offset dots in whatever color I like they have available whenever they'll take a prop run again. This design can stand on it's own, it doesn't need all the fancy woods, but they sure take it over the top.



An S series without the hideous plastic blob around the pickup selector? That looks amazing even without the cool wave scoops. 



Leviathus said:


> ^It should be illegal to play that thing on the clean channel.



It is. Comes with a specific cable you have to use. If it detects no gain it adds gain. It’s based on a pig nose amp to guarantee you try no funny business.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> An S series without the hideous plastic blob around the pickup selector? That looks amazing even without the cool wave scoops.



The bushing is only needed for blade style switches, those are too tall.

All the Sabers that use a three way toggle are fine. They've done a bunch of Iron Labels in that configuration.


----------



## Leviathus

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ibanez is dropping the ball on 7 string trems builds. Except for the few RG752RPB's left all there is are the RG8527 J Custom and extended scales. Nothing regular scale with a trem in current production Prestige. [in the US, maybe you EU guys are getting something]


This is a bummer, love me a good lo-pro equipped RG7. Wonder if the 752 era is coming to a close and they'll be replaced by something new, or perhaps Ibanez is just focused on AZ7s atm.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I forgot about the AZ's. Kinda hard too but I did, probably because I haven't sold a 7, yet. They're putting too much focus on them IMO but I understand why. 

I held onto those last 752RPB's just in case.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> The bushing is only needed for blade style switches, that are too tall.
> 
> All the Sabers that use a three way toggle are fine. They've done a bunch of Iron Label ones in that configuration.



Thanks for pointing that out. I feel like I may have seen that before but can’t place it. So TIL. 



Ibanez Rules said:


> I forgot about the AZ's. Kinda hard too but I did, probably because I haven't sold a 7, yet. They're putting too much focus on them IMO but I understand why.
> 
> I held onto those last 752RPB's just in case.



Because they haven’t made a prestige 7 AZ in a super cool color. Pickups can be swapped but “matte brown burst” is just un-inspiring imo. Though I do respect that it’s a play on a classic strat finish.


----------



## zimbloth

Ibanez Rules said:


> I'd be more inclined to be hesitant about a dealer that claims a 55 point checklist and full setup but sends out a guitar with a bad switch, obviously high frets, and still needs a setup. Then again every indi hates Sweetwater.
> 
> Not sure where you're seeing any quality declining, I see tighter tolerances than ever.



I figured everyone knew their "55 point inspection" is a complete fabrication. We get brand new guitars brought in for setups/repair to us ALL THE TIME that clearly were never touched or inspected. Sweetwater is a great company with knowledgable staff and killer photography, but their guitars come no better setup than any other warehouse retailer (unless you pay them extra).


----------



## zimbloth

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Wow, very frustrating.





narad said:


> Not sure if this is trolling or not. It's the LA Custom Shop - *the* place for high-end artist customs that the public can't even get their hands on.


Hes not trolling at all. Hes absolutely right. I've owned over a dozen LACS. Most of them could not stack up with even a basic Prestige, nevertheless a J-Custom or Sugi J-Custom.


----------



## zimbloth

Ibanez Rules said:


> Something else, and I don't have the answer. All the old AHM NGB's had the problem. I'd have to go over and go thru a stack of 20 to find 2 good guitars. I kept complaining, the buyers knew it, could see it, tech knew it, but the answer was "you're the only one complaining". This went on for years, started creeping into other 652 models but not with consistency. Finally they came out with the AWD color and the first container that came in HUSA rejected the whole batch for hump necks. Only then did the factory fix it, which was to the opposite extreme, you get hyperstressed necks where you'd have 1mm or more in relief with a loose truss and a tight rod to turn, but no humps.


We recently got a shipment of 10 RG565s. 8 out of the 10 had to be returned due to uneven frets and neck pocket cracks. MIJ Jacksons fair even worse. Theres major issues in QC spreading around the industry right now. I've even had $6000 custom shops come in issues. Its beyond frustrating.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

zimbloth said:


> I figured everyone knew their "55 point inspection" is a complete fabrication. We get brand new guitars brought in for setups/repair to us ALL THE TIME that clearly were never touched or inspected. Sweetwater is a great company with knowledgable staff and killer photography, but their guitars come no better setup than any other warehouse retailer (unless you pay them extra).


Unfortunately way too many actually believe the hype. Sweetwater sucks as a company, I don't care what their reps know, I care what they ship out the door. And years ago they used to put up pictures of each guitar by serial number, forced many of the rest of us to follow. That was a wise move, but what happened to it? If they do it I haven't seen any. I still do it, it's only right a customer see exactly what they're buying. They also forced the industry to match their free shipping policies. It's nice when you're centrally located and ship a $billion worth of merch a year, the UPS discounts get stupid while you and I get hosed on shipping, especially west of the rockies.

I bought a JS25ART from them 7 years ago and begged them not to touch it. Except they did, they did a plug in test and flipped the cord out chipping the edge of the angled jack, and then used a sharpie to "touch it up" before they shipped it to me. It was only $6k. Then they tried to blame it on Ibanez where I know Mike is the one that checked every one in, his name in on all the labels as checker [he will be the one that checks every one of these LA and JP's] so of course I took it to him to have him hit it with the real black they use for touch ups.

The ONLY think Sweetwater is good for is payment plans.


zimbloth said:


> Hes not trolling at all. Hes absolutely right. I've owned over a dozen LACS. Most of them could not stack up with even a basic Prestige, nevertheless a J-Custom or Sugi J-Custom.


That's why I said it depends on who built it. And always said I'd take a Prestige over an LACS anyday. But these were all built by Tak. I found it funny that the LA prices were far above the JP prices though.


zimbloth said:


> We recently got a shipment of 10 RG565s. 8 out of the 10 had to be returned due to uneven frets and neck pocket cracks. MIJ Jacksons fair even worse. Theres major issues in QC spreading around the industry right now. I've even had $6000 custom shops come in issues. Its beyond frustrating.


Pocket cracks are always from shipping. I see one a year, maybe, because I pickup, I don't let them ship. My only complaint with current production is the sink lines in PIA's and JS's, and alot of AZ's. If they're bad I reject, if they're not horrible I'll put on a swap list and shoot .MOV files so the customer can see them. All the XB PIA's had them but with production halted they all sold out anyway. Every SLW had them except one I had that was perfect, but they're hard to see on white.


----------



## Perge

Ibanez Rules said:


> Unfortunately way too many actually believe the hype. Sweetwater sucks as a company, I don't care what their reps know, I care what they ship out the door. And years ago they used to put up pictures of each guitar by serial number, forced many of the rest of us to follow. That was a wise move, but what happened to it? If they do it I haven't seen any. I still do it, it's only right a customer see exactly what they're buying. They also forced the industry to match their free shipping policies. It's nice when you're centrally located and ship a $billion worth of merch a year, the UPS discounts get stupid while you and I get hosed on shipping, especially west of the rockies.
> 
> That's why I said it depends on who built it. And always said I'd take a Prestige over an LACS anyday. But these were all built by Tak. I found it funny that the LA prices were far above the JP prices though.
> 
> Pocket cracks are always from shipping. I see one a year, maybe, because I pickup, I don't let them ship. My only complaint with current production is the sink lines in PIA's and JS's, and alot of AZ's. If they're bad I reject, if they're not horrible I'll put on a swap list and shoot .MOV files so the customer can see them. All the XB PIA's had them but with production halted they all sold out anyway. Every SLW had them but one I had that was perfect but they're hard to see on white.


They definitely still list all their guitars by serial. The rest whatever, but that part is you just not paying attention. Could just be because stock has been low, but you can tell if it's a generic photo or not because the first photo will not show the full guitar if it's not in stock.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Off topic but that feature of Sweetwater happens to be my favorite, especially when ordering something with a veneer top of the company has a history of putting out shitty tops. It's a unique shopping experience tbh and super useful for guitars.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Perge said:


> They definitely still list all their guitars by serial. The rest whatever, but that part is you just not paying attention. Could just be because stock has been low, but you can tell if it's a generic photo or not because the first photo will not show the full guitar if it's not in stock.
> 
> View attachment 103436


I don't know where you find that. Here's RG652AHMNGB








Ibanez Prestige RG652AHM - Nebula Green Burst


6-string Solidbody Electric Guitar with Ash Body, Birdseye Maple Neck, and 2 Humbucking Pickups - Nebula Green Burst




www.sweetwater.com




I don't see any compare, I see one guitar, a very nice slab of ash, that looks like a 1 in 5;. Where are the rest? Where's the serial number? Maybe I just don't know how to navigate the site, I don't shop there obviously.

I now see they're sold out, let me go see if I can find something in stock.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

OK, found something in stock that shows pictures








Ibanez Prestige AZ2204 - Ice Blue Metallic


Solidbody Electric Guitar with Alder Body, Roasted Maple Neck and Fingerboard, 1 Humbucking Pickup, 2 Single-coil Pickups, Gotoh T1802 Tremolo, and dyna-MIX9 Switching System - Ice Blue Metallic




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## shpence

Ibanez Rules said:


> The ONLY think Sweetwater is good for is payment plans.


This is almost entirely why I use it and I personally have had great customer service. Granted, it's them repairing things they shouldn't have sent out the door so maybe that cancels out the good customer service haha.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

shpence said:


> This is almost entirely why I use it and I personally have had great customer service. Granted, it's them repairing things they shouldn't have sent out the door so maybe that cancels out the good customer service haha.


That's customer retention, not customer service.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Ibanez Rules said:


> That's customer retention, not customer service.


Rich I mean this with the utmost respect for what you do but have you ever considered updating the website to a more user friendly/commercial layout? I know I personally struggle finding my way around sometimes


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Rich I mean this with the utmost respect for what you do but have you ever considered updating the website to a more user friendly/commercial layout? I know I personally struggle finding my way around sometimes



It's ugly, but how can you struggle to find anything? It's literally a single page with every model listed with pictures.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's ugly, but how can you struggle to find anything? It's literally a single page with every model listed with pictures.


Maybe struggle to interpret is the better phrasing? like if something is pending/has been sold/is available. Maybe I'm just not well versed in how the site works


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Rich I mean this with the utmost respect for what you do but have you ever considered updating the website to a more user friendly/commercial layout? I know I personally struggle finding my way around sometimes


Nope, and never will. I've been told by so many it's nostalgia to them, don't ever change a thing. Every guitar model is on one page so they're not hard to find. Parts is just a list of SKU's that gets updated only twice a year to add more sku's and show what's been discontinued. I'll admit that's not user friendly but you have no idea how many times I catch people ordering the wrong parts for their guitar that would end up with returns otherwise. And 50% of the time they have no idea what the name of the part they need is, which is why it just says email and tell me what you need. It's just easier.

And I have at best 5 years left anyway, what's the point after 22 years. I'll leave that to the next owner.


----------



## MrWulf

Cant you just CTRL+F it given its single page?


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Ibanez Rules said:


> Nope, and never will. I've been told by so many it's nostalgia to them, don't ever change a thing. Every guitar model is on one page so they're not hard to find. Parts is just a list of SKU's that gets updated only twice a year to add more sku's and show what's been discontinued. I'll admit that's not user friendly but you have no idea how many times I catch people ordering the wrong parts for their guitar that would end up with returns otherwise. And 50% of the time they have no idea what the name of the part they need is, which is why it just says email and tell me what you need. It's just easier.
> 
> And I have at best 5 years left anyway, what's the point after 22 years. I'll leave that to the next owner.


Thanks for the explanation! Guess I just need more practice lol

and for those asking it's really not a single page lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Maybe struggle to interpret is the better phrasing? like if something is pending/has been sold/is available. Maybe I'm just not well versed in how the site works



It says right by the model, next to the price, if he or his distributor has it in stock or if it's on order, etc.


----------



## jaxadam

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Rich I mean this with the utmost respect for what you do but have you ever considered updating the website to a more user friendly/commercial layout? I know I personally struggle finding my way around sometimes



I'm so used to it, I can't even use other formats anymore. That's why I only still buy from Rich.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

MaxOfMetal said:


> It says right by the model, next to the price, if he or his distributor has it in stock or if it's on order, etc.
> 
> View attachment 103444


I was always looking at the used section which (to me) it was more difficult to tell the item status.

Either way, from a navigation/being easy for a retard like me to understand, standpoint, Sweetwater is more modern/intuitive. That's just my opinion.

EDIT: and it's not a dig at Rich by any stretch, it's cool some people like it that way and I'm glad he's sticking to what works for him. I was just curious given how outdated the site looks


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I was always looking at the used section which (to me) it was more difficult to tell the item status.
> 
> Either way, from a navigation/being easy for a retard like me to understand, standpoint, Sweetwater is more modern/intuitive. That's just my opinion.



Sweetwater isn't going to help you with a rare used guitar either.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's ugly, but how can you struggle to find anything? It's literally a single page with every model listed with pictures.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder? 


Jeffrey Bain said:


> Maybe struggle to interpret is the better phrasing? like if something is pending/has been sold/is available. Maybe I'm just not well versed in how the site works


It's simple, click on the model, on the page there will either be a guitar, or multiple guitars with links above them to all the pictures, or it'll say SOLD - ANOTHER DUE - SOMEDAY. And I leave the last link and pictures up so you can see close ups of similar examples [nah, it's because it makes it easy to add the next one, just change the link and picture]

If all you see is a factory picture it's not in stock, or I never even ordered it. I don't order some of these Premium Sigs if I don't love the specs. I still have a love hate relationship with premiums, although they have gotten better. And I don't stock jazz boxes but I'll order one if you want so I have to have the pages up.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Ibanez Rules said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder?
> 
> It's simple, click on the model, on the page there will either be a guitar, or multiple guitars with links above them to all the pictures, or it's say SOLD - ANOTHER DUE - SOMEDAY. And I leave the last link and pictures up so you can see close ups of similar examples [nah, it's because it makes it easy to add the next one, just change the link and picture]
> 
> If all you see is a factory picture it's not in stock, or I never even ordered it. I don't order some of these Premium Sigs if I don't love the specs. I still have a love hate relationship with premiums, although they have gotten better. And I don't stock jazz boxes but I'll order one if you want so I have to have the pages up.


Thanks again for the detailed explanation man, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I was always looking at the used section which (to me) it was more difficult to tell the item status.
> 
> Either way, from a navigation/being easy for a retard like me to understand, standpoint, Sweetwater is more modern/intuitive. That's just my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: and it's not a dig at Rich by any stretch, it's cool some people like it that way and I'm glad he's sticking to what works for him. I was just curious given how outdated the site looks


The used market changed so much it's pretty much just all second stock, but every now any then I'll have something. But I made it easy now, if there's a picture there's a guitar in stock. It's still bright green in stock dark green sold, and it needs cleaning out but now that I put pictures of what's in stock it's less important to move them to the historical sold pages, where I go back and laugh and cry about some of the old prices, and some of the stuff I was stupid to sell!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> It says right by the model, next to the price, if he or his distributor has it in stock or if it's on order, etc.


Never trust that, I never change it until a model is discontinued, and then it's not my first priority. Keeping the model pages themselves up to date is my real concern. I change to IN STOCK as soon as the first models come in, and it doesn't matter if I've sold it and waiting for more, I never go back and change that. I'd be sitting here doing IT work all day instead of explaining why I don't. Not like I have anybody else I can tell to do that or blame it on and I usually have too much other stuff that needs doing, like all these stainless models in the Silver line. Not my favorite jobs.


----------



## jaxadam

Alright @Ibanez Rules I've picked out a few of my favorites so let me know what you end up getting.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I thought it was clear all orders had to be in by Wednesday? 

I only put in for what customers committed to. The only 2 I would have put in for inventory were ordered by clients anyway. It's all over, I ended up with LACS15. My territory ended up with 4, Nicks with 3, so if that pattern holds thru the whole country it'll be curious how the warehouses got half the guitars.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ibanez Rules said:


> I thought it was clear all orders had to be in by Wednesday?
> 
> I only put in for what customers committed to. The only 2 I would have put in for inventory were ordered by clients anyway. It's all over, I ended up with LACS15. My territory ended up with 4, Nicks with 3, so if that pattern holds thru the whole country it'll be curious how the warehouses got half the guitars.


Sorry so Nick from Axe Palace got 3 lacs from 50th Anniversary?
and how much will you sell what you got?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

DCM_Allan said:


> Sorry so Nick from Axe Palace got 3 lacs from 50th Anniversary?
> and how much will you sell what you got?


That's what our whole territories got, I don't think Nick will mind if I say unfortunately he didn't get anything. I doubted I would either. 

I only entered for guitars customers committed to, it was sold before I entered it.


----------



## AltecGreen

Ibanez Rules said:


> I thought it was clear all orders had to be in by Wednesday?
> 
> I only put in for what customers committed to. The only 2 I would have put in for inventory were ordered by clients anyway. It's all over, I ended up with LACS15. My territory ended up with 4, Nicks with 3, so if that pattern holds thru the whole country it'll be curious how the warehouses got half the guitars.




Kinda of a cut throat way to handle things.

Would the process have been similar if NAMM had been held?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

The Ibanez Rules site is both good nostalgia hit and a breath of fresh air in a net full of bloated, RAM raping websites. ( :cough: kinda like a forum that recently redesigned their page and seems to semi-frequently hit 1.5GB of RAM in Safari and FF unless I kill and refresh :cough: )



NoodleFace said:


> I want to buy it but pretty sure my wife would kill me since I just bought the S6570Q and Schecter recently. Technically I only bought one, but she just sees two guitars coming in at once and has the wtf face.


Just tell her those two come in pairs, like shoes. If you guys split household duties, maybe take some of hers on for a couple of months.

The S5527 is worth it.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

AltecGreen said:


> Kinda of a cut throat way to handle things.
> 
> Would the process have been similar if NAMM had been held?


Me or them?

Me? I had no desire to stock anything but 2 of them, that were preordered anyway. 20 years ago I would have rolled the dice and put in for many, I had no anticipation of receiving any anyway so if I'm going to enter I'm only going to enter for something I already sold.

Them? It wasn't ready for NAMM, which there wasn't one anyway. We were just told it was coming. NAMM is becoming more irrelevant anyway these days, it's more a place to gladhand. But the whole lottery, giving us a couple days to enter for what we wanted, until the inevitable rogue dealer posted it in public and they killed it to come back with a different approach which opened it up to more customer orders to more dealers, wattering down the lottery even more. I certainly didn't think I'd get anything.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Kyle Jordan said:


> The Ibanez Rules site is both good nostalgia hit and a breath of fresh air in a net full of bloated, RAM raping websites. ( :cough: kinda like a forum that recently redesigned their page and seems to semi-frequently hit 1.5GB of RAM in Safari and FF unless I kill and refresh :cough: )


It's dated, but so am I and I'm just too old to care! It works, it's always worked. At least once a month somebody asks if I'm still in business because it looks like a 90's bulletin board, and hey, that's what it is! Want a slick website there are plenty of them, I'd rather focus on giving you a good instrument or knowing what the parts are you have no idea how to describe, for which guitar, in which version.


----------



## narad

zimbloth said:


> Hes not trolling at all. Hes absolutely right. I've owned over a dozen LACS. Most of them could not stack up with even a basic Prestige, nevertheless a J-Custom or Sugi J-Custom.



To clarify - we're talking about something _looking_ too good to be made in the LACS, when looking good is something LACS has always done, regardless of any hands-on impressions of what they're like as instruments*. LACS has no problem making amazing looking guitars -- unless I'm going back 30 years into the catalog, most of my favorite Ibanez are LACS, and I've never heard complaints that they didn't _look_ good enough. In comparison the stuff coming out of Japan has so little originality and you can only get so excited about the next color swapped j-custom spec. Your limited runs highlight this problem -- I really like your limited runs, but in the big picture, not sure why we need to rely on dealers to put together runs whenever we want something mildly exciting. This whole collection is kind of pissing me off in that regard because it's like, "hold up, you *do* know that the current offerings are boring as shit and you guys were capable of this all along?" I prefer the JP specs in the collection more than the LACS ones, though they still even here managed to ruin some of the best ones with vine inlays.

*I have a LACS. My j-customs have been "better" guitars / had better fretwork, but the LACS is unquestionably the cooler guitar of the sort you'd want in this sort of collection.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

J Customs are designed to appeal to masses. LA is designed by who ordered it to be exactly what he wanted. I've seen some awful boring LA's and some very cool ones.

I just realized the lottery was opened to all HUSA territory, which now includes all of Canada.


----------



## Nigebanez

Ibanez Rules said:


> J Customs are designed to appeal to masses. LA is designed by who ordered it to be exactly what he wanted. I've seen some awful boring LA's and some very cool ones.
> 
> I just realized the lottery was opened to all HUSA territory, which now includes all of Canada.


I’ve picked my faves any of the JPCS16-23 but If you or anyone ends up with the JPCS17 I’m in!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

All the dealers will be announced on the 21st.



https://www.ibanez.com/usa/special/50th_Anniversary/images/pdf/Where-to-Purchase.pdf


----------



## Nigebanez

Ibanez Rules said:


> All the dealers will be announced on the 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/special/50th_Anniversary/images/pdf/Where-to-Purchase.pdf


Yeah I’ll be keeping an eye on the 21st hopefully my JPCS17 hasn’t been pre-sold


----------



## Miek

Correct me if I'm wrong but I didn't see any reverse headstocks. My heart.... broken....


----------



## KentBrockman

So now that CITES has ended for musical instruments (about 2.5 years ago), when will we see rosewood make a return?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

angryification said:


> So now that CITES has ended for musical instruments (about 2.5 years ago), when will we see rosewood make a return?



When it's cheaper than whatever they're using now. 

They bought up a lot of stock on the auspice that rosewood would be off menu for awhile. Once it's depleted, if rosewood is the cheaper option, we'll see it on more guitars again. 

The ban on rosewood was a great excuse to try some cheaper options.


----------



## IwantTacos

just let rosewood die


----------



## nikt

So Ibanez said that it takes orders until 21 of February and then it's going to be a lottery for the dealers? 
Interesting that Wentworth Music is already putting LACS14 for sale on reverb









Ibanez LACS14 Slick | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nikt said:


> So Ibanez said that it takes orders until 21 of February and then it's going to be a lottery for the dealers?
> Interesting that Wentworth Music is already putting LACS14 for sale on reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez LACS14 Slick | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



If you look a page or so back, Rich indicated that everything has been allocated. The Feb. 21 date was the maximum order window, but unsurprisingly everything was ordered before time ran out.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

2/21 is the date they will announce the winners on the Purchase Here page on the 50th site. Dealers could do whatever they wanted as soon as they found out they had the allocation. Guitars won't be shipping from HUSA until 2//28.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Pino Noir is also up for full list









Ibanez JPCS24 Pinot Noir | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## Nigebanez

Ibanez Rules said:


> Pino Noir is also up for full list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez JPCS24 Pinot Noir | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


And so to is Torch the cosmos 









Ibanez JPCS5 Torch The Cosmos | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## Stiman

MaxOfMetal said:


> When it's cheaper than whatever they're using now.
> 
> They bought up a lot of stock on the auspice that rosewood would be off menu for awhile. Once it's depleted, if rosewood is the cheaper option, we'll see it on more guitars again.
> 
> The ban on rosewood was a great excuse to try some cheaper options.


I have an Ibanez with a Jatoba board, and I quite like it. It's darker (not as red) and I think it would fool .OST people who play guitar but might not be as much of a specs nerd.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Nigebanez said:


> And so to is Torch the cosmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez JPCS5 Torch The Cosmos | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


With no make offer, be interesting to see them dropping the price as they choke on the cost. Or if somebody steps up and buys!


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Stiman said:


> I have an Ibanez with a Jatoba board, and I quite like it. It's darker (not as red) and I think it would fool .OST people who play guitar but might not be as much of a specs nerd.


Every jatoba fretboard I've seen has looked very orange compared to rosewood.


----------



## mitou

Roasted jatoba looks a lot like rosewood, regular jatoba does not.


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> With no make offer, be interesting to see them dropping the price as they choke on the cost. Or if somebody steps up and buys!



Well, that one is my first pick. I'd be all over it if it had an Original Edge on it!


----------



## Adieu

zimbloth said:


> We recently got a shipment of 10 RG565s. 8 out of the 10 had to be returned due to uneven frets and neck pocket cracks. MIJ Jacksons fair even worse. Theres major issues in QC spreading around the industry right now. I've even had $6000 custom shops come in issues. Its beyond frustrating.



Seriously?

What happened? 200 buck Chinese guitars have better QC


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jaxadam said:


> Well, that one is my first pick. I'd be all over it if it had an Original Edge on it!


So you'd pay $12,000 for the guitar but not the $250 for the edge to swap out?


----------



## olejason

zimbloth said:


> MIJ Jacksons fair even worse. Theres major issues in QC spreading around the industry right now. I've even had $6000 custom shops come in issues. Its beyond frustrating.



Was that the new MJ series? I was seriously considering one of those haha


----------



## Matt08642

Stiman said:


> I have an Ibanez with a Jatoba board, and I quite like it. It's darker (not as red) and I think it would fool .OST people who play guitar but might not be as much of a specs nerd.





Neon_Knight_ said:


> Every jatoba fretboard I've seen has looked very orange compared to rosewood.





mitou said:


> Roasted jatoba looks a lot like rosewood, regular jatoba does not.



It can be orangey compared to rosewood but I don't mind in most cases. Here's my 98 7620 (Rosewood), 2020 M80M (Jatoba), and 2015 752FX (Rosewood, but I've always suspected it was dyed at the factory):


----------



## Xaios

nikt said:


> So Ibanez said that it takes orders until 21 of February and then it's going to be a lottery for the dealers?
> Interesting that Wentworth Music is already putting LACS14 for sale on reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez LACS14 Slick | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Random aside: Wentworth is actually the store where I bought my first guitar (a red mexi-Strat) more than 20 years ago, and took some lessons from son of the company's founder. They're a great bunch of people. They actually run a music academy in addition to the music store, and do a lot of work in both expanding musical education and charity in general. They're not huge chain store so they don't have nearly the level of inventory as a lot of places, and so honestly I'm kinda shocked that they managed to snag one of these 50th anniversary guitars.


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> So you'd pay $12,000 for the guitar but not the $250 for the edge to swap out?



I mean, I gotta make priorities, and EMGs are first!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Xaios said:


> Random aside: Wentworth is actually the store where I bought my first guitar (a red mexi-Strat) more than 20 years ago, and took some lessons from son of the company's founder. They're a great bunch of people. They actually run a music academy in addition to the music store, and do a lot of work in both expanding musical education and charity in general. They're not huge chain store so they don't have nearly the level of inventory as a lot of places, and so honestly I'm kinda shocked that they managed to snag one of these 50th anniversary guitars.


That just says, this lottery was fair. But strange for dealers without experience in this sector to roll the dice considering the cost basis. Then alot has changed over the last couple decades. I used to be able to buy out the power dealers allocations because they'd rather have the guaranteed sale and give up 10% over taking the chance of a long hold on high cost, which could easily cost more in interest and end up taking the same money in the end. Now everybody wants a chance to grab the ring. Sometimes it's a ring, sometimes it's a stun gun. Anybody that bought into the UV25ths will remember how that went when 1/3 of allocation couldn't find a buyer over a year after sitting on them, and that cost basis was less that half most of these. Cash liquidity is drying, interest rates are rising, I don't see trying to get full list price as a sensible path to success. Then again I can eat my words if it sells


jaxadam said:


> I mean, I gotta make priorities, and EMGs are first!


And all of that costs less that fixing the rear 1/4 light on my car


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> And all of that costs less that fixing the rear 1/4 light on my car



That's what happens when you slam on the brakes with an aircast on your foot!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Shogo and HUSA is on FOX Business right now.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jaxadam said:


> That's what happens when you slam on the brakes with an aircast on your foot!


That 1/4 light is fine, my new one is out 

And I never had a cast, I was walking on it 3 weeks later, not that I didn't freak my PT out when I came walking in for my first appointment.


----------



## Nigebanez

Pino


Nigebanez said:


> And so to is Torch the cosmos
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/50962326-ib...tm_campaign=listing&utm_content=50962326[/URL


http://Pinot noir is gone! $ 🍷


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Nigebanez said:


> Pino
> http://Pinot noir is gone! $ 🍷


Adam??


----------



## Flick

I hope we see another 5000 series 7 string. Really want a prestige 7 with stainless steel frets. No trem.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Matt08642 said:


> It can be orangey compared to rosewood but I don't mind in most cases. Here's my 98 7620 (Rosewood), 2020 M80M (Jatoba), and 2015 752FX (Rosewood, but I've always suspected it was dyed at the factory):
> 
> View attachment 103536


I've never tried jatoba - only seen it in photos and on display in stores. I've heard it feels & sounds very similar to rosewood - is that the case in your experience?

From a purely aesthetic perspective, I think rosewood is a good match for most finishes, while jatoba clashes / doesn't look as good with quite a lot of finishes.

Here's an example of it looking out of place. It's the "wrong" finish for an iconic signature model, plus the owner of this guitar ordered based on a stock photo with a rosewood fretboard:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ibanez Rules said:


> Anybody that bought into the UV25ths will remember how that went when 1/3 of allocation couldn't find a buyer over a year after sitting on them, and that cost basis was less that half most of these. Cash liquidity is drying, interest rates are rising, I don't see trying to get full list price as a sensible path to success. Then again I can eat my words if it sells



I remember a bunch of US dealers got J-custom 7s in different colours in. A few sold but the majority didn't until they had to unload them for nearly 1/4 of the price. A friend picked up 3 for $1200 each off a dealer one day. Some of these guys buying up the 50th models are really gambling unless they have buyers already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm sure some of these small dealers that lucked out in the lottery see this as something of a hail Mary move. High risk, high reward. While others are probably hoping that a deeper pocketed, bigger dealer who missed out would be willing to grab it to then resell. 

The "almost five figures for an Ibanez" crowd is not as big as it once was, especially without a connection to someone like Vai or Satch or even Gilbert. Though being one of a kind is a big boon that will draw non-Ibanez folks too. 

Times like this I wish I wasn't so far removed from the industry to say.


----------



## profwoot

MaxOfMetal said:


> Times like this I wish I wasn't so far removed from the industry to say.


You still seem to know everything about Ibanez. How recently did you become removed from the industry?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

profwoot said:


> You still seem to know everything about Ibanez. How recently did you become removed from the industry?



It's gotta be at least 12 years now, which is like a million years. But I was in it for awhile. Most of my old friends are still, and I've made friends who still are, so I tend to wrangle some info every so often, and more when I really dig. Some even come find me when they hear things.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ibanez Rules said:


> Adam??


The website says that you won the RGA8 please show us pictures when arrives


----------



## Ibanez Rules

DCM_Allan said:


> The website says that you won the RGA8 please show us pictures when arrives


I assure you the factory pictures are much better than mine will be, but if you really want more I'll snap them.


----------



## StevenC

Yo, anyone want to lend me $13499 for Echo? The shipping is free.


----------



## Alberto7

StevenC said:


> Yo, anyone want to lend me $13499 for Echo? The shipping is free.


Fuckin' bargain!


----------



## Musiscience

I’m so lucky these neck through AZs are one of a kind and that expensive. Couldn’t have resisted buying one otherwise. And god knows I don’t need another guitar.


----------



## nikt

Night Owl 10666,65 list, sale price 8k
safehavenmusic.com/products/ibanez-japan-custom-shop-jpcs11-night-owl

Asterisk list price 13333,32, sale price10k








Ibanez AZ


Ibanez AZ "Asterisk" JPCS14 50th Anniversary Electric Guitar 1 of 1 A limited 1 of 1 for Ibanez's 50th Anniversary, hand made in Japan! This AZ features an ideal blend of classic character with strategic modern innovations, resulting in a timeless design that will only become more seasoned and...




ish.guitars


----------



## ajsfreily

Hollowway said:


> Anyone know why they don’t make more reissues of super classic stuff that they know will sell? Are they worried about pissing off collectors by increasing supply? @MaxOfMetal any thoughts? I would think the 777 and 77FP would have a run every few years, given how popular they are. Same with the UVs.



I LOVE my 77fp from 88, am the original owner, it kicks major ass. 
I am not really a collector, but I don't play it very often nowdays as I don't want to wear it down more than necessary.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ibanez Rules said:


> I assure you the factory pictures are much better than mine will be, but if you really want more I'll snap them.


Sure, please do, I appreciate it, is something I won’t own in my life, at least more pictures will be cool to have


----------



## NoodleFace

Matt08642 said:


> It can be orangey compared to rosewood but I don't mind in most cases. Here's my 98 7620 (Rosewood), 2020 M80M (Jatoba), and 2015 752FX (Rosewood, but I've always suspected it was dyed at the factory):
> 
> View attachment 103536


I had a UV777BK or whatever the model number was with the darkest rosewood I've ever seen. I assumed it was dyed as well.


----------



## cardinal

DCM_Allan said:


> Sure, please do, I appreciate it, is something I won’t own in my life, at least more pictures will be cool to have


I had an RG8127 years ago with a super dark rosewood board that would leave my finger tips with a bit of black smudge on them, I assume from dye. 

It's fine with me either way. Just not a big deal. I happen to dislike ebony fretboards and prefer rosewood to maple, so a dyed black board doesn't bother me, but neither does a brown board to be honest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rosewood, and really most dark hued woods, will darken with age and wear. Even some of the brighter stuff like Bloodwood and Purpleheart will darken into a deep brown, and eventually a dark chocolate color as it oxidizes and absorbs oils. No dye needed. 

Jatoba will lose a lot of the red tones as UV light breaks it down into a duller gray which will darken into shades of brown.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Looks like L&M in Canada has an LACS









Ibanez - LA Custom Shop Limited Edition Olvera


Ibanez - LA Custom Shop Limited Edition Olvera




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal

$17k Canadian? That's like what, a six pack of fancy beer and an old aquarium?


----------



## Alberto7

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Looks like L&M in Canada has an LACS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez - LA Custom Shop Limited Edition Olvera
> 
> 
> Ibanez - LA Custom Shop Limited Edition Olvera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com



Oh damn, very nice! Wonder who is buying it. Not my favorite of the bunch, but I do have a soft spot for AZs. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> $17k Canadian? That's like what, a six pack of fancy beer and an old aquarium?


Just the aquarium, really.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> $17k Canadian? That's like what, a six pack of fancy beer and an old aquarium?


You must have expensive fish!

I guess everybody is just looking at what hits Reverb and not the pdf file that shows where everything went? The P:urchase Here link on the top bar.



https://www.ibanez.com/usa/special/50th_Anniversary/images/pdf/Where-to-Purchase.pdf


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> You must have expensive fish!
> 
> I guess everybody is just looking at what hits Reverb and not the pdf file that shows where everything went? The P:urchase Here link on the top bar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/special/50th_Anniversary/images/pdf/Where-to-Purchase.pdf



Nice to see Ish, Willcut, and DGCL, got one too all good indie shops I've bought from.

I can see why everyone hates Sweetwater.


----------



## Alberto7

Ibanez Rules said:


> You must have expensive fish!
> 
> I guess everybody is just looking at what hits Reverb and not the pdf file that shows where everything went? The P:urchase Here link on the top bar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/special/50th_Anniversary/images/pdf/Where-to-Purchase.pdf



Hah my tiny attention span keeps me from remembering that form even exists.

I see L&M got two basses and the AZ. Pretty cool. Sweetwater got so many of them 

And where is George's Music, I flippin' want to go knocking at their door.  Wind Shear is definitely the one that has stuck with me. Although I do think the blue fretboard is a bit much. I wouldn't have minded it in straight up flamed maple.


----------



## mrpanoff

Lorcan Ward said:


> I remember a bunch of US dealers got J-custom 7s in different colours in. A few sold but the majority didn't until they had to unload them for nearly 1/4 of the price. A friend picked up 3 for $1200 each off a dealer one day. Some of these guys buying up the 50th models are really gambling unless they have buyers already.



Can we therefore assume $1200 is basically the "at cost" price for a JC at the dealer level?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mrpanoff said:


> Can we therefore assume $1200 is basically the "at cost" price for a JC at the dealer level?



Not necessarily. The inventory is going to lead to a higher tax bill and the older they get, the harder they'll be to sell. It's not uncommon to blowout really old inventory to at least recoup something.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nice to see Ish, Willcut, and DGCL, got one too all good indie shops I've bought from.
> 
> I can see why everyone hates Sweetwater.





mrpanoff said:


> Can we therefore assume $1200 is basically the "at cost" price for a JC at the dealer level?


Err, not to me, WAY off. Ask Sweetwater 

Georges is Hoshino's oldest dealer in the US and 10 miles from HUSA. They have it priced at $20,000.

ZZ and AMS get 5 [same company] but MF gets ZERO and Bills gets as many as GC. That must chap some ass at GCHQ


----------



## Matt08642

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I've never tried jatoba - only seen it in photos and on display in stores. I've heard it feels & sounds very similar to rosewood - is that the case in your experience?



At this point the callouses on my fingers and the giant frets on all these guitars mean I don't really feel the fingerboard anymore 

To be honest I'd be hard pressed to feel a difference in a blind test.



NoodleFace said:


> I had a UV777BK or whatever the model number was with the darkest rosewood I've ever seen. I assumed it was dyed as well.



Has to be in my case, it's super uniform unlike any of my other rosewood. Here it is next to ebony on a PRS SE which is probably also dyed. I only recently noticed some streaking and I don't know if it's just me being more observant, or if ~5 years of cleaning the fretboard somehow rubbed some dye away if that's possible lol.




I should also clarify I don't mind if they dye the boards if people prefer them darker.


----------



## mrpanoff

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ask Sweetwater



I sort of have already, even though they happen to ban Russia at the IP level:






Got a TP40GH instead of a TP40L from Fatar


Hi, I strongly surmise I got a TP40GH instead of TP40L from Fatar. TP40L is supposed to be non-graded, this one is noticeably graded with zones - same way my TP31 I'm trying to replace is. It only states TP40, not L on the assembly, probably implying the core model that the GH is. It say...




forum.pianoworld.com


----------



## Xaios

Browsing through the PDF of sellers, I came across this beauty of a storefront: https://www.gearorphanage.com/

Good God, it's a dealer site that's every bit as anachronistic as Ibanez Rules, but with absolutely none of the charm. Bad use of the Photoshop layer effect, Agency font in all the buttons.  

"Please update your Flash Player"


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Nostalgia is all I've got going for me!


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Matt08642 said:


> At this point the callouses on my fingers and the giant frets on all these guitars mean I don't really feel the fingerboard anymore
> 
> To be honest I'd be hard pressed to feel a difference in a blind test.
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be in my case, it's super uniform unlike any of my other rosewood. Here it is next to ebony on a PRS SE which is probably also dyed. I only recently noticed some streaking and I don't know if it's just me being more observant, or if ~5 years of cleaning the fretboard somehow rubbed some dye away if that's possible lol.
> 
> View attachment 103648
> 
> 
> I should also clarify I don't mind if they dye the boards if people prefer them darker.


I had a similar conversation with someone on another forum last week. My RG652FX has a much darker rosewood fretboard than any of my other guitars, so I assume it's dyed. It looks almost like ebony from a distance in certain light, but very much like rosewood in other light.


----------



## nickgray

Xaios said:


> Browsing through the PDF of sellers, I came across this beauty of a storefront: https://www.gearorphanage.com/



I like that when you click to enlarge a picture it pops up in a new window, and it's just ever so slightly larger. Probably so as to not stress your 56K modem  Also the "Please update your Flash Player" on the home page, that's just pure nostalgia. All it needs is some RealPlayer videos to complete the experience.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I had a similar conversation with someone on another forum last week. My RG652FX has a much darker rosewood fretboard than any of my other guitars, so I assume it's dyed. It looks almost like ebony from a distance in certain light, but very much like rosewood in other light.



Ibanez doesn't dye regular production rosewood boards, you just lucked into something darker. 

They've only dyed the rosewood on some limited edition/anniversary stuff as far as I know.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've only dyed the rosewood on some limited edition/anniversary stuff as far as I know.


Hate to disagree with you but most of it is dyed. Even the $8000 M8M is very light rosewood dyed black.
5000 series


















All this stuff is dyed. I don't remember how many years ago it started and which models but it's been a while now. That's why I don't scrub down a fretboard with steel wool after edge, fret, and end work to smooth it all out. ooops.

You know when it's not dyed, it's not pure color. PIA's and JS's never dyed and sometimes you'll get lucky and get that great piece of ultra dark with no pores, but they're uncommon. It's extremely good rosewood but the choice AAAAA stuff is an accident.


----------



## dmlinger

I'm convinced my 2004 S1620 has a dyed rosewood board.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Hate to disagree with you but most of it is dyed. Even the $8000 M8M is very light rosewood dyed black.
> 5000 series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this stuff is dyed. I don't remember how many years ago it started and which models but it's been a while now. That's why I don't scrub down a fretboard with steel wool after edge, fret, and end work to smooth it all out. ooops.
> 
> You know when it's not dyed, it's not pure color. PIA's and JS's never dyed and sometimes you'll get lucky and get that great piece of ultra dark with no pores, but they're uncommon. It's extremely good rosewood but the choice AAAAA stuff is an accident.



Isn't the 5000 series m. ebony?

I count the M8M as something of a "limited", but I suppose when the limit is "as many as you order" it doesn't count.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Yea but it's Macassar, it's all dyed. You won't get solid black ebony on anything other than a jazz box like a GB10 or AF200, PS10's, and even there you still might not get perfect color.

But they were dying rosewood for years to get the same effect.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Here's rosewood dyed, RGR652AHM





752


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I knew the ebony was dyed. 

I wonder if they started around the time rosewood came back? I have an blue RG752 that I bought new with a fairly light board. Must have been late 2016/ early 2017.

Interesting. I'll don't usually dye my boards, I'll have to give some other stuff from around then a look. 

Thanks for the info as always.


----------



## Xaios

nickgray said:


> I like that when you click to enlarge a picture it pops up in a new window, and it's just ever so slightly larger. Probably so as to not stress your 56K modem  Also the "Please update your Flash Player" on the home page, that's just pure nostalgia. All it needs is some RealPlayer videos to complete the experience.


You can tell that this site was probably built by a high school student in the early 2000s (assuming 2004 based on the Copyright date) with only the barest minimum of code improvements since (for example, the completely out-of-left-field use of jQuery, which didn't even exist at the time), evident because I was also into web design back then as a high school student and this site honestly looks *exactly *like something I would have made. PHP, a Javascript popup window that resizes based on the image being displayed...

...Agency font... 

...the works.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> I knew the ebony was dyed.
> 
> I wonder if they started around the time rosewood came back? I have an blue RG752 that I bought new with a fairly light board. Must have been late 2016/ early 2017.
> 
> Interesting. I'll don't usually dye my boards, I'll have to give some other stuff from around then a look.
> 
> Thanks for the info as always.


Yea, I was talking about dying in general, they dye so much stuff it's hard to remember what they don't. Just don't scrub any fretboard with steel wool if it looks too good to be true! Although you can just redye it that's not the way I want to spend an hour.


----------



## eelblack

Ibanez Rules said:


> I assure you the factory pictures are much better than mine will be, but if you really want more I'll snap them.
> 
> 
> Ibanez Rules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you the factory pictures are much better than mine will be, but if you really want more I'll snap them.
Click to expand...




nikt said:


> So Ibanez said that it takes orders until 21 of February and then it's going to be a lottery for the dealers?
> Interesting that Wentworth Music is already putting LACS14 for sale on reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez LACS14 Slick | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


LACS14, 15, and JPCS23 I ended up with my friend


----------



## Crungy

Xaios said:


> You can tell that this site was probably built by a high school student in the early 2000s (assuming 2004 based on the Copyright date) with only the barest minimum of code improvements since (for example, the completely out-of-left-field use of jQuery, which didn't even exist at the time), evident because I was also into web design back then as a high school student and this site honestly looks *exactly *like something I would have made. PHP, a Javascript popup window that resizes based on the image being displayed...
> 
> ...Agency font...
> 
> ...the works.


It's all about those buttons on the left side! They should have made it a separate scrollable frame while they were at it.


----------



## eelblack

Crungy said:


> It's all about those buttons on the left side! They should have made it a separate scrollable frame while they were at it.


I could be wrong, but I thought Chris built this site decades ago, then sold it to a different owner. Few changes have happened since then, obviously. Very different times and code thinking, back then.


----------



## nikt

eelblack said:


> LACS14, 15, and JPCS23 I ended up with my friend



I've got a strange feeling that this is not Your last word on Hosino collection Lee 
Good new home!


----------



## eelblack

nikt said:


> I've got a strange feeling that this is not Your last word on Hosino collection Lee
> Good new home!


Much love to all the OG’s


----------



## cardinal

eelblack said:


> LACS14, 15, and JPCS23 I ended up with my friend


HNGD!


----------



## jaxadam

eelblack said:


> LACS14, 15, and JPCS23 I ended up with my friend



Holy motherfuckin macaroni…


----------



## jwoods986

I wonder if feedback about some of the custom features on these will be taken into consideration by Ibanez? For example, "Sunset" JPCS16 is a short-scale RG, any chance of that happening on a production guitar?


----------



## Antiproduct

Depends on what you call "production guitar" but there are some 24.75" Jcustoms made by Sugi.
JCRG1701 for example


----------



## jwoods986

I would call a production guitar one that is Prestige level and below, and available in the US.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Antiproduct said:


> Depends on what you call "production guitar" but there are some 24.75" Jcustoms made by Sugi.
> JCRG1701 for example



They've done some home market dealer runs at that scale too, prior to the Sugi stuff. 

Honestly, and I know this is going to be a bummer, nothing showcased here is going to reach production stuff, at least not for the foreseeable future. This wasn't an attempt to "test the market", if anything it's the opposite. They wanted the builders to make some weird/unique/over the top instruments.


----------



## jwoods986

Oh well. I guess I'll just continue to enjoy my Nightswan


----------



## Neon_Knight_

jwoods986 said:


> I would call a production guitar one that is Prestige level and below, and available in the US.


I would also call some of the more recent J. Customs 'production' (e.g. RG8570, RG8520 & RGA8420).


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ibanez Rules said:


> Here's rosewood dyed, RGR652AHM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 752



Did the rga8 arrive already ?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Just took pictures of it, they're a long way from getting out of the camera, I did Slick too. 
Now I actually have to do some inventory.


----------



## DCM_Allan

Cool, no problem, please share some whenever you have time


----------



## DCM_Allan

Ibanez Rules said:


> Just took pictures of it, they're a long way from getting out of the camera, I did Slick too.
> Now I actually have to do some inventory.


Cool, no problem, please share some whenever you have time


----------



## eelblack




----------



## eelblack

Shiny


----------



## Alberto7

Fuck me, those are so nice. Good on you for getting those! Hope you get to enjoy them lots


----------



## odibrom

Please, more photos of the 7 stringer...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Those were horrible quickie phone pics, you make me out to be a worse photographer than I may be!


----------



## eelblack

Ibanez Rules said:


> Those were horrible quickie phone pics, you make me out to be a worse photographer than I may be!


Just an appetizer! Rich will get much better photos with that fancy pants camera of his. 

Will have photos of the third one in another week or so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

An awful sounding finish on paper but goddammit I love it in person


----------



## eelblack

Here’s the last one. Gotta get in person pics, when the new pickups are in.


----------



## Sebastian

Lee! Good to see you're buying nice guitars


----------



## tian

For all the "Quest interested" I was originally quoted March for QX54QM so I inquired at Sweetwater if that date still holds. Just got a response that Ibanez has pushed the estimate back to September.

I heard some chatter on TGP there were issues with the bridges and them needing replacement but haven't heard anything official. Probably just going to move onto something else and maybe look to picking one up when they actually hit the wild.


----------



## Alberto7

tian said:


> For all the "Quest interested" I was originally quoted March for QX54QM so I inquired at Sweetwater if that date still holds. Just got a response that Ibanez has pushed the estimate back to September.
> 
> I heard some chatter on TGP there were issues with the bridges and them needing replacement but haven't heard anything official. Probably just going to move onto something else and maybe look to picking one up when they actually hit the wild.


I had preordered one of the new fancy GIOs with the chameleon sparkle finish and roasted necks. I was quoted May initially but then got pushed to August. I cancelled the preorder. It wasn't worth waiting that long for a GIO, though I do still wish I had one of those.


----------



## Buffnuggler

Great to see these 50th anniversary models, 2022 has been the weakest year of Ibanez guitars I've seen, so this was a welcome surprise. Not surprised that all the 7 strings sold out instantly since that is really Ibanez's bread and butter. All in all, they are 50 beautiful guitars.

Did anybody else catch the weird wood blemish on Dark Iris to the left side of the trem? Surprised they used that top, it's such an insane piece of quilt, but I think that weird grain would bother me if I owned it. I don't know if it's just the light from the photos making it worse, but its too bad, because that quilt top is perfect otherwise and the color is exceptional.


----------



## Surveyor 777

Alberto7 said:


> I had preordered one of the new fancy GIOs with the chameleon sparkle finish and roasted necks. I was quoted May initially but then got pushed to August. I cancelled the preorder. It wasn't worth waiting that long for a GIO, though I do still wish I had one of those.



Do you mind if I ask where you pre-ordered from? I was thinking about picking up one of those GIO's, as they looked pretty nice to me and I don't have a GIO (except for a 15-yr old Mikro, which is surprisingly good for the price).

I haven't pre-ordered one but I did pre-order (from Sweetwater) one of those RGT1220 (or whatever they are - the neck-thru Premium with the brown top) - no idea when that's coming in.

But I really like the neck on my Mikro - chunkier than a normal Ibanez but not Fender chunky. Was hoping this GIO was similar.


----------



## eelblack2

Dunno if you’ve seen the non US market stuff lately, but just snagged this. Look at back of neck, if you like front


----------



## Alberto7

Surveyor 777 said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you pre-ordered from? I was thinking about picking up one of those GIO's, as they looked pretty nice to me and I don't have a GIO (except for a 15-yr old Mikro, which is surprisingly good for the price).
> 
> I haven't pre-ordered one but I did pre-order (from Sweetwater) one of those RGT1220 (or whatever they are - the neck-thru Premium with the brown top) - no idea when that's coming in.
> 
> But I really like the neck on my Mikro - chunkier than a normal Ibanez but not Fender chunky. Was hoping this GIO was similar.


From Long & McQuade, here in Canada.




__





Canada's Music Store, Musical Instruments | Long & McQuade


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com





My first electric was a GIO from 2005, which I still have, and I've always found their neck shape pretty comfy and natural. It's a bit more of a C shape with a bit of shoulder, but it isn't what I would call fat by any means. Then again, I did pretty much learn to play on it, so it's normal I find it comfortable. Mine I believe has something they call a GRG1 neck. This new one has a Wizard II neck.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> Dunno if you’ve seen the non US market stuff lately, but just snagged this. Look at back of neck, if you like front
> 
> View attachment 104430


Nick's got some 1 piece tops now?!


----------



## eelblack2

Ibanez Rules said:


> Nick's got some 1 piece tops now?!


Apparently, I was just as floored. Sugi, obviously


----------



## Ibanez Rules

That crystal ice type burst is also strange for Nick.


----------



## eelblack2

Ibanez Rules said:


> That crystal ice type burst is also strange for Nick.


I definitely noticed different/more bold behavior, starting from that first 18 piece order I did. All the sudden 24.75 scale, reduced body size is a thing, not an anomaly. Not saying it had anything to do with me, but 24.75 existed on maybe 5 pieces in the preceding decade, now it’s all over the top top end?? Ice burst cherry on top, to summon the Fro0t force??


----------



## Crungy

eelblack2 said:


> Dunno if you’ve seen the non US market stuff lately, but just snagged this. Look at back of neck, if you like front
> 
> View attachment 104430


 Holy shit... I don't know what else to say!


----------



## eelblack2

If you’ve ever been curious about 25.5 vs 24.75 scale difference, here’s a visual RG comparison. Same stand, roughly even floor, look how much longer, overall the left 25.5 is…


----------



## c7spheres

nikt said:


> So Ibanez said that it takes orders until 21 of February and then it's going to be a lottery for the dealers?
> Interesting that Wentworth Music is already putting LACS14 for sale on reverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez LACS14 Slick | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


 What is this? A dealer lottery or something ? HOw do I get more info? Can't find anything.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

c7spheres said:


> What is this? A dealer lottery or something ? HOw do I get more info? Can't find anything.


I was getting ready to wipe it off the page but I'll leave it up a little longer



IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE


----------



## JimF

Its all covered a few pages back, basically a dealer lottery for the 50th anniversary. You had to pre-register interest and a dealer messed it up by posting the link to the public.


----------



## JimF

Ibanez Rules said:


> I was getting ready to wipe it off the page but I'll leave it up a little longer
> 
> 
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! - NEW GUITARS FOR SALE




Copied so Rich can clear his site off. Happy to remove if you don't want this here @Ibanez Rules






> I don't need to write what you can read on the official site. But some things need explaining.
> 
> 
> 
> These guitars are 100% built BY Ibanez! For the first time in history you have the chance to buy a guitar Ibanez themselves actually built. There is only 1 of each guitar, there are 50 guitars, all of them unique.
> 
> 
> 
> There are links at the top of the main page, LA, JP, Collection, and Purchase. All 50 guitars are on the Collection page. Each guitar pictured is a link to a page about that guitar including complete specs and more pictures. At the top of the LA and the JP pages, the picture is a video, click the play arrow for a cool inside look.
> 
> 
> 
> The JPCS would be previously known by few as the Nagoya Prototyping Shop, now named the Japan Custom Shop. Make no mistake, these are not Fujigen built J Customs or Sugi built J Customs, which is going to be a point of confusion for many, these are JPCS. The quality is off the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> The LACS Los Angeles Custom Shop is already well known but has only ever produced instruments for endorsers.
> 
> 
> 
> You, cannot just buy these guitars. If you are interested in one you must put your request in thru a dealer. That dealer has to put his order in by 10AM Thursday 2/17/22 so you have very little time. It is considered a purchase order, there is no backing out so deposits should be required, but there is no guarantee we will get that guitar. Allocation will be by lottery using a program called wheelofnames. If I put in for 10 guitars I might get 3, or I might get 0. The drawing is Thursday and all of the dealers that received each model will be published on the Purchase Here link, so unless it was presold like the orders I have taken you will have a chance to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> This was set to have been finalized today but as usual some idiot dealer posted the link on his Facebook page so Hoshino pulled everything down and came back with another approach, opening it up to everybody.​


----------



## Ibanez Rules

JimF said:


> Copied so Rich can clear his site off. Happy to remove if you don't want this here @Ibanez Rules


That's perfect, now I can wipe it and there's still a record of it somewhere.. I should probably make a page and save it just so I know where it is LOL


----------



## neurosis

eelblack said:


> Here’s the last one. Gotta get in person pics, when the new pickups are in.
> 
> View attachment 104347


What is this and where can I check it out? Is it a production model?


----------



## Tree

neurosis said:


> What is this and where can I check it out? Is it a production model?


50th anniversary one off. Check the last few pages


----------



## jaxadam

eelblack2 said:


> Dunno if you’ve seen the non US market stuff lately, but just snagged this. Look at back of neck, if you like front
> 
> View attachment 104430



Holy motherfuckin' macaroni...


----------



## 77zark77

I love (really) that 50th collection, glad to see artistic innovation, but it's for rich (no pun intended) people
People like me go to the glorious past and search for the jewels (digging what I dig)


----------



## Giest

I just want another Prestige Saber 7 model to come out.


----------



## neurosis

Tree said:


> 50th anniversary one off. Check the last few pages


This thing is awesome. It will be too expensive for me but damn it rocks. I wonder how consistent they can make this thing from guitar to guitar.


----------



## Tree

neurosis said:


> This thing is awesome. It will be too expensive for me but damn it rocks. I wonder how consistent they can make this thing from guitar to guitar.



I doubt they’ll ever make this one again. Or any of the models from this run. Also, the guy you quoted is the soon the be owner.


----------



## eelblack2

neurosis said:


> This thing is awesome. It will be too expensive for me but damn it rocks. I wonder how consistent they can make this thing from guitar to guitar.


The acrylic tops will always be random. Here are three of the same series, for example


----------



## jaxadam

eelblack2 said:


> The acrylic tops will always be random. Here are three of the same series, for example
> View attachment 104454



That's it, I'm coming over. Fire up the grill!


----------



## 77zark77

Love' em but doubt about the same with swirls - not the same magic unless they explain the process


----------



## odibrom

Giest said:


> I just want another Prestige Saber 7 model to come out.
> 
> View attachment 104453


I feel your pain... luckily I scored a Prestige S5527 last october, so I'm kind of good there...


----------



## Leviathus

I love it when @eelblack2 drops by and posts pics of all his cool shit!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jaxadam said:


> That's it, I'm coming over. Fire up the grill!


Put an extra burger on! 
Make it 2, it's a long drive.


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> Put an extra burger on!
> Make it 2, it's a long drive.



Scoop me up on the way. If you time it right, we can hit Wacko’s for happy hour!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jaxadam said:


> Scoop me up on the way. If you time it right, we can hit Wacko’s for happy hour!


It's always happy hour!


----------



## neurosis

eelblack2 said:


> The acrylic tops will always be random. Here are three of the same series, for example



I guess looking at the photos I don't care about consistency anymore 

It's annoying they'll be so limited. Here's hoping in a few years second hand maybe...


----------



## odibrom

neurosis said:


> ... It's annoying they'll be so limited. Here's hoping in a few years second hand maybe...


You'll get higher prices due to rarity than they are at the moment, this of course if they stay like new condition...

Covid has made pricing used guitars unreasonably high...


----------



## eelblack2

odibrom said:


> You'll get higher prices due to rarity than they are at the moment, this of course if they stay like new condition...
> 
> Covid has made pricing used guitars unreasonably high...


I’ve definitely noticed that. Used stuff selling at or MUCH higher than original MSRP


----------



## neurosis

eelblack2 said:


> I’ve definitely noticed that. Used stuff selling at or MUCH higher than original MSRP


yeah you guys are not wrong but with patience things still pop up from time to time. Overall the market is not great right now, though. Many items are marked up or listed higher than before. I feel like a lot of stuff in higher price tier has jumped to a level that sort of kicked me out of the market. 

I suppose with the crisis a lot of people refuse to sell at a bigger loss or maybe there's more interest driving prices up. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Crungy

I didn't recall seeing this one in the thread earlier, I dig these


----------



## KentBrockman

odibrom said:


> I feel your pain... luckily I scored a Prestige S5527 last october, so I'm kind of good there...


Ha, mine arrived last month. I basically paid the cost of what it was when it was new, but it was also in near perfect condition. Easily my favorite 7 string I've owned.

It really is a shame that the S series doesn't get as much love. I blame the ugly pickup rings on the 6 string trem models (RG Prestiges don't have this). Yet for the 6 string fixed bridge models and the 7 string trem models, the S guitars suddenly don't need those rings....


----------



## odibrom

angryification said:


> Ha, mine arrived last month. I basically paid the cost of what it was when it was new, but it was also in near perfect condition. Easily my favorite 7 string I've owned.
> 
> It really is a shame that the S series doesn't get as much love. I blame the ugly pickup rings on the 6 string trem models (RG Prestiges don't have this). Yet for the 6 string fixed bridge models and the 7 string trem models, the S guitars suddenly don't need those rings....


I like mine as well. Not sure I'd classify it as the best I own, the other contenders are on the same level...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Whoever wanted to see they're finally out of the camera.

https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/images/LACS14_LA0416/index.htm







https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/images/LACS15_LA0421/index.htm


----------



## eelblack2

Maight haf to get me one dem….


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> Maight haf to get me one dem….


Can I talk you into two?


----------



## Leviathus

Love the 7-string.


----------



## eelblack2

Desert’s Edge should be here Tuesday. Looking forward to that one too. I didn’t grab a 6 string 50th, maybe I should?


----------



## RevDrucifer

eelblack said:


> Here’s the last one. Gotta get in person pics, when the new pickups are in.
> 
> View attachment 104347



Ahem…..I happen to live in Oakland Park, maybe 20 minutes from you. If you ever need a guitar-babysitter, I’m available.


----------



## Alberto7

Ibanez Rules said:


> Whoever wanted to see they're finally out of the camera.
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/images/LACS14_LA0416/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/images/LACS15_LA0421/index.htm


Interesting to see that even these ultra high end instruments also get little imperfections here and there. Not a deal breaker for me though, these are gorgeous anyway.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Alberto7 said:


> Interesting to see that even these ultra high end instruments also get little imperfections here and there. Not a deal breaker for me though, these are gorgeous anyway.


When you hear me and Max talking meh about LACS it's for those very reasons. I'm betting the JPCS's has none of those issues. The most perfect JS body I've ever seen was a triple single JPCS prototype body with flawless contours, paint and polish. Poor polish on a $15,000 guitar is not demonstrating excellence. Very little pull up range on the 7 and no way to correct without milling off the back of the anchor shelf. Just typical LA.


----------



## Alberto7

Ibanez Rules said:


> When you hear me and Max talking meh about LACS it's for those very reasons. I'm betting the JPCS's has none of those issues. The most perfect JS body I've ever seen was a triple single JPCS prototype body with flawless contours, paint and polish. Poor polish on a $15,000 guitar is not demonstrating excellence. Very little pull up range on the 7 and no way to correct without milling off the back of the anchor shelf. Just typical LA.


Yeah that's a shame. Small cosmetic things I'm willing to overlook. The guitar could still be buffed, and some of the other imperfections wouldn't bother me too much. But the pull up range is a bit worse, just because it's a design flaw. As an engineer, poor design is more offensive than poor execution. Good thing these look so unique and beautiful that I still wouldn't mind owning one


----------



## KentBrockman

Ibanez Rules said:


> Whoever wanted to see they're finally out of the camera.
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/images/LACS14_LA0416/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/images/LACS15_LA0421/index.htm



I am reminded of the home décor section in TJ Maxx where half the items have glitter on them. If you take off the backplate, will you see an inscription that says "Live, Laugh, Love"?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

angryification said:


> I am reminded of the home décor section in TJ Maxx where half the items have glitter on them. If you take off the backplate, will you see an inscription that says "Live, Laugh, Love"?


Makes me wonder why you're in the home décor section of TJ Max


----------



## KentBrockman

Ibanez Rules said:


> Makes me wonder why you're in the home décor section of TJ Max



I go there to look at the pretty shiny things.

(But I never buy anything because I know that it will fall apart within a few moments.)


----------



## eelblack2

Just picked up that new Scofield


----------



## eelblack2

Time to get that old Real Book out….


----------



## soul_lip_mike

eelblack2 said:


> Time to get that old Real Book out….


----------



## AltecGreen




----------



## Alberto7

AltecGreen said:


>



Oh damn, Trogly got the Iceman? Good for him! Means we get a neat little video about it! Thanks for posting


----------



## Matt08642

AltecGreen said:


>




Unfortunate to see that 3rd fret inlay with really underwhelming abalone compared to all the others


----------



## Ibanez Rules

AltecGreen said:


>











Ibanez LACS5 Root Beer Float | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ibanez LACS5 Root Beer Float | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



Fucking charges for shipping. What a putz.


----------



## KentBrockman

He is listing that for $100k? Is this man on drugs?

I see two people made him an offer. Wonder what numbers they gave...


----------



## jonsick

Decent RGs with solid colours. I really have no love for these Christmas tree looking things. Just give me some nice solid colours with a rosewood/ebony fretboard and get rid of the middle single coil on everything.

And I know this is a big ask, but if we could go back to pickup rings, I'd be significantly happier.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Matt08642 said:


> Unfortunate to see that 3rd fret inlay with really underwhelming abalone compared to all the others
> 
> View attachment 105184



The fretwork on that instrument is really bad. Improperly crowed, full of scratches, chips and inconsistent ends.


----------



## Musiscience

angryification said:


> He is listing that for $100k? Is this man on drugs?
> 
> I see two people made him an offer. Wonder what numbers they gave...


This is the kind of person who has a pile of PS5 and Xbox Series X in his basement and selling them on Craigslist for 1K+. Absolute maidenless behaviour.


----------



## CanserDYI

Man I usually really like and respect Trogly but jeeeeez that's steep ...

Semi unrelated note: Trogly, no offense, you can take out the sound demos of all your videos and it'd be a better video.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, I like Trogly's videos, and I know flipping limited edition guitars is his gig, but $100k for that guitar... drugs indeed.  It's an Ibanez, not a Monet. Same concept, I guess...


----------



## eelblack2

Love his videos, but that’s a little tacky


----------



## DCM_Allan

AltecGreen said:


>




Now selling it for $100k on reverb. Sniffing glue isn’t good dude


----------



## AltecGreen

Ibanez Rules said:


> Ibanez LACS5 Root Beer Float | Reverb
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


I was expecting him to pull something like this but he’s reached a new low. 

The people are idiots who buy from him.


----------



## Matt08642

Pretty sure in the video he said he was going to keep this guitar unless someone made an absolutely insane offer, so it makes sense he'd list it for an insane price lol ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ People are free to just offer $10,000 or whatever.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

$25,000 would be insanity, $100,000 is stupidity.


----------



## mastapimp

The guy that swiped all of Mustaine's gear and tried to flip it at 20X cost now seems like a reasonable fellow in comparison. 

I'd never seen a Trogly video until now. Does he do this often, flip guitars within a few days?


----------



## Giest

100k$ and the finish doesn't even have blood in it. Hard pass.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I mean he did say at the end of the video he wants to keep it and it would have to be a completely insane offer for him to ever sell it


----------



## Alberto7

mastapimp said:


> The guy that swiped all of Mustaine's gear and tried to flip it at 20X cost now seems like a reasonable fellow in comparison.
> 
> I'd never seen a Trogly video until now. Does he do this often, flip guitars within a few days?


He does, it's his business.
He mostly flips limited edition and vintage Gibsons and Fenders, which I can understand. He makes a video about them and then flips them.

But trying to make a 650%+ profit on a friggin Ibanez... it's nuts. I understand selling it a few years down the line, but it JUST got released.



Matt08642 said:


> Pretty sure in the video he said he was going to keep this guitar unless someone made an absolutely insane offer, so it makes sense he'd list it for an insane price lol ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ People are free to just offer $10,000 or whatever.


I guess this makes sense. I didn't finish watching the video.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I'm an Iceman fanboy and tbh that guitar is pretty disappointing. Honestly if it didn't have the thick natural body binding, I woulda thought it was a Prestige, or even a Standard.


----------



## Xaios

Alberto7 said:


> It's an Ibanez, not a Monet. Same concept, I guess...


<airquotes> Investment Grade Instrument </airquotes>


----------



## eelblack2

Almost done deal with Echo


----------



## Giest

He's doing it for self promotion. Nobody is going to buy that guitar, it was a waste of time even posting it for sale- except now everyone is talking about how bonkers the guy is and how nice of a guitar he has. Pretty sure that's what dude wanted all along.


----------



## CanserDYI

I suppose I understand the whole keeper unless someone offers something insane for it, but why actually put it up on reverb....


----------



## eelblack2

The haggling for these things…gah. Nearly there.


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> The haggling for these things…gah. Nearly there.


Would you be the first owner? If so I'm surprised it hadn't sold yet.


----------



## eelblack2

Alberto7 said:


> Would you be the first owner? If so I'm surprised it hadn't sold yet.


Yes, dealer inventories are being swapped and bartered for. (I'm not a dealer) Nick is working hard for me, and it's appreciated.


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> Yes, dealer inventories are being swapped and bartered for. (I'm not a dealer) Nick is working hard for me, and it's appreciated.


Oh Lord, I hadn't even thought of that. Must be a total shit show behind the scenes


----------



## eelblack2

Alberto7 said:


> Oh Lord, I hadn't even thought of that. Must be a total shit show behind the scenes


That's why I'm trying to share a little of that flavor with you guys. It's interesting to see behind the curtains...


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> That's why I'm trying to share a little of that flavor with you guys. It's interesting to see behind the curtains...


Hah it certainly is. Good luck getting Echo! Let us know what happens


----------



## odibrom

EDIT: nevermind, I'll post this in another more fitting thread...


----------



## eelblack2

Echo has entered the chat (confirmed lol) 
ECHO O O O Djent Djent Djent…,.,,


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Echo has entered the chat (confirmed lol)
> ECHO O O O Djent Djent Djent…,.,,



That is one damn fine looking 8, congrats


----------



## StevenC

eelblack2 said:


> Echo has entered the chat (confirmed lol)
> ECHO O O O Djent Djent Djent…,.,,


Did you manage to snag Bronson as well?


----------



## eelblack2

StevenC said:


> Did you manage to snag Bronson as well?


Lawdy, one at a time…


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Almost done deal with Echo
> View attachment 105215



One of the better ones!


----------



## Thesius

eelblack2 said:


> Almost done deal with Echo
> View attachment 105215


Damn I wanted this one lol


----------



## eelblack2

Very pretty color up close


----------



## DCM_Allan

eelblack2 said:


> Very pretty color up close
> View attachment 105233


oh god!  haha dude what do you do for living?  show me more of the Echo please


----------



## Xaios

Anyone know where the carbon fiber RG7 ended up? That was my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> Echo has entered the chat (confirmed lol)
> ECHO O O O Djent Djent Djent…,.,,


Congrats! More pictures when you get it 

I hope you're not the only one enjoying all these guitars eh! You should seriously open a sort of museum of modern electric guitars! With a collection like that, jeez!


----------



## eelblack2

Alberto7 said:


> Congrats! More pictures when you get it
> 
> I hope you're not the only one enjoying all these guitars eh! You should seriously open a sort of museum of modern electric guitars! With a collection like that, jeez!


I'm building something like that right now, actually. All invited when its done. Construction is very painful during COVID times, would not recommend, lol


----------



## eelblack2

If you were gonna chase one 6 string 50th, what would it be?


----------



## Thesius

eelblack2 said:


> If you were gonna chase one 6 string 50th, what would it be?


Wind Shear for sure


----------



## eelblack2

Thesius said:


> Wind Shear for sure


That one already sold, gimme another!


----------



## Thesius

eelblack2 said:


> That one already sold, gimme another!


JPCS18 then


----------



## Xaios

My favorite of the 6 strings is probably JPCS26. Second place to JPCS3 for its sheer uniqueness.


----------



## eelblack2

I was thinking 18 and 26 also. Hmmmm, this is a tough decision. 18 is Nthru, which is amazeballs, but 26 is so damn unique


----------



## Matt08642

My favorite has to be LACS12 because 770s rule and I want to experience that sick 19-12mm 1st/2nd fret neck taper:




 

Typos aside, seriously killer looking guitar:


----------



## StevenC

eelblack2 said:


> If you were gonna chase one 6 string 50th, what would it be?


Roscoe or Totally Jazzed


----------



## ian540s

Just came across this on the 'Tube...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ian540s said:


> Just came across this on the 'Tube...



Huh, wasn't expecting to ever see 22 frets on a Saber again.


----------



## eelblack2

Love Windshear, but how are they that unfamiliar with Ibanez, in general? I’m a little astounded


----------



## Giest

What bridge is on that ECHO RG8?


----------



## Sebastian

Looks like a FX Edge III-8


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, wasn't expecting to ever see 22 frets on a Saber again.


Later J-customs have been 22 frets...

https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/49686

https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/49685


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Later J-customs have been 22 frets...
> 
> https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/49686
> 
> https://www.ishibashi-music.jp/category/select/cid/547/pid/49685


Nature is healing


----------



## CanserDYI

Giest said:


> What bridge is on that ECHO RG8?


Pretty sure a Floyd

EDIT: Nope I was wrong, looks like a gold version of the bridge on the M80M and the old TAM100, looks like a Floyd but no trem.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nature is healing



Am I to understand you don't like 24 fret Sabers?... why?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> Am I to understand you don't like 24 fret Sabers?... why?


Having the more vintage-ish specs made it a cool analogue to the more modern RG.


----------



## odibrom

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Having the more vintage-ish specs made it a cool analogue to the more modern RG.



I have 2x 22 fret sabers (6 stringers) and 1x 24 fret (7 stringer). I don't feel that much of a difference in sound moving from the 22 to the 24 (ok, different pickups, because 6 string pickups don't sound the same as 7 string ones, blábláblá...). What I feel is a bit of visual awkwardness, because I'm very much used to 24 frets on all my 7 stringers. Personally, I prefer 24 frets... and I do use the 24th fret in the E4 string and 23rd in the B3 one in some PSIORB songs...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Have y'all seen the axe palace purple run? I got in on it and it's finally finished. I am so excited. I got a 7


----------



## odibrom

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Have y'all seen the axe palace purple run? I got in on it and it's finally finished. I am so excited. I got a 7



photos...? please...? but probably in the RARE IBANEZ thread, no?


----------



## Tree

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Have y'all seen the axe palace purple run? I got in on it and it's finally finished. I am so excited. I got a 7


I always manage to be broke when Nick gets these runs going 
As always these look so killer. Congrats! Please post pics when it arrives


----------



## sneerim

eelblack2 said:


> Love Windshear, but how are they that unfamiliar with Ibanez, in general? I’m a little astounded


Watching them try to figure out the whammy bar was infuriating.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Having the more vintage-ish specs made it a cool analogue to the more modern RG.


I can relate to that. I keep a 22-fret S2170 and a 24-fret RG655 tuned in E standard. I use the S for classic rock / NWOBHM type tones and the RG for everything more modern. The difference in neck pickup placement compliments that (along with my differing pickup choices).

I do sometimes get annoyed at the lack of frets on my S though...


----------



## Neon_Knight_

sneerim said:


> Watching them try to figure out the whammy bar was infuriating.


So infuriating! The strange thing about it is he has other videos of himself playing Ibbys with Edge trems (w/ pop-in arms). 

When he failed to insert it, it looked like he was going to scrape the end of the bar across the beautiful top. Cleasrly doesn't deserve such nice things!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sneerim said:


> Watching them try to figure out the whammy bar was infuriating.



Lmao I just got to that part.


----------



## Thaeon

Honestly, from Ibanez I'd really just like to see more J. Customs. I'm really not super into the sig stuff and have 8 string covered entirely. Only thing I'd want other than a J. Custom is a Satriani, and that's just for nostalgia reasons. A JS100 was my first guitar.


----------



## Matt08642

eelblack2 said:


> Love Windshear, but how are they that unfamiliar with Ibanez, in general? I’m a little astounded



Not just Ibanez, but... Reality? Like... The bar doesn't have threads on it, what did they think they were screwing in?


----------



## odibrom

sneerim said:


> Watching them try to figure out the whammy bar was infuriating.



I'm not a religion follower kind of guy, but over here we have a saying... "Dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes..." (translate from Portuguese)...


----------



## eelblack2

Desert’s Edge


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

odibrom said:


> I'm not a religion follower kind of guy, but over here we have a saying... "Dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes..." (translate from Portuguese)...


I was crying for Rich to hold me. Exact copy of text:
He's screwing the goddam bar Rich!!!!


----------



## Crungy

That one just blows me away.... Simply amazing to me.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> I was crying for Rich to hold me. Exact copy of text:
> He's screwing the goddam bar Rich!!!!



Did you find any flaws or do I owe you $50? 

Do you need a hug?


----------



## gunch

Hopefully they'll bring resin filled tops to lower rungs of the stack, but knowing them it'd be a 2400 dollar Premium


----------



## eelblack2

Ibanez Rules said:


> Did you find any flaws or do I owe you $50?
> 
> Do you need a hug?


You already know you won lol. It’s so flawless, it’s ridonkulous. I can flip myself off in the stainless ball end and see the crooked finger reflected back. I was a Sugi guy before this, but we have to agree to an open relationship…..


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> You already know you won lol. It’s so flawless, it’s ridonkulous. I can flip myself off in the stainless ball end and see the crooked finger reflected back. I was a Sugi guy before this, but we have to agree to an open relationship…..


You can stick with Sugi, that's the only time you can buy a JPCS.
Puts LA to shame, at 2/3 the price. Explain that.
Like I said, Wind Shear was the grand prize.

Anything but pennies will be fine.


----------



## eelblack2

I’m trying to find more JPCS 7’s right now. Don’t even care what it looks like…that neck and those frets are not of this Earth….


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> I’m trying to find more JPCS 7’s right now. Don’t even care what it looks like…that neck and those frets are not of this Earth….


Unless drum city just isn't showing GT, which would be my pick, I think Range is the only one left






Ibanez 50th Anniversary JPCS7 Range Finder Custom Shop 1 of 1


Ibanez 50th Anniversary JPCS7 Range Finder Japan Custom Shop 1 of 1




www.haggertysmusic.com





But noooo, you wouldn't take my advise before hand


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> Unless drum city just isn't showing GT, which would be my pick, I think Range is the only one left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez 50th Anniversary JPCS7 Range Finder Custom Shop 1 of 1
> 
> 
> Ibanez 50th Anniversary JPCS7 Range Finder Japan Custom Shop 1 of 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haggertysmusic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But noooo, you wouldn't take my advise before hand


If I had the money/was a collector, I'd jump on this one, feels like a "fair" price for a one-off from those of the 50th anniversary run... and I'd play the hell of it for sure!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> If I had the money/was a collector, I'd jump on this one, feels like a "fair" price for a one-off from those of the 50th anniversary run... and I'd play the hell of it for sure!


It's full list, there's nothing "fair" about the price.


----------



## smck96

Is what's currently announced all that ibanez is putting out in 2022? Was really liking the axion label range and hoped they would expand it but it seems they killed it...


----------



## CanserDYI

That bottom horn really irks me.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

NAMM isn't until June, they held some back for the real show.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> It's full list, there's nothing "fair" about the price.


Hence the [ "fair"... ]


----------



## soldierkahn

well now I know what Ibanez wasted so much time and resources on doing lol..... during a pandemic...... new levels of retarded.


----------



## technomancer

soldierkahn said:


> well now I know what Ibanez wasted so much time and resources on doing lol..... during a pandemic...... new levels of retarded.



Given they've sold every single one of them seems pretty smart to me...


----------



## Ibanez Rules

soldierkahn said:


> well now I know what Ibanez wasted so much time and resources on doing lol..... during a pandemic...... new levels of retarded.


What are we talking about the most? The new headless line?

The 50th isn't over yet.


----------



## soldierkahn

Ibanez Rules said:


> What are we talking about the most? The new headless line?
> 
> The 50th isn't over yet.




I was talking about all these 50th guitars...... just nuts.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

soldierkahn said:


> I was talking about all these 50th guitars...... just nuts.


Exactly, what are we all talking about? 

Best move they could have made. Now let's see what they have for NAMM.


----------



## Thesius

soldierkahn said:


> well now I know what Ibanez wasted so much time and resources on doing lol..... during a pandemic...... new levels of retarded.


I'm sure 50 guitars really wasted this small single person business lots of time and resources.


----------



## josh1

I just want them to release a 7 string Quest model with some different finishes.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> The 50th isn't over yet.



Now you MUST develop this idea, com'on, you know something else... start spilling or else...

... I'll make a tantrum because you're not our pall...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

@soldierkahn is just mad there weren't any 27" scale 6s or 7s to grab.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> Now you MUST develop this idea, com'on, you know something else... start spilling or else...
> 
> ... I'll make a tantrum because you're not our pall...


It'll have to be or else


----------



## eelblack2

Ibanez Rules said:


> Exactly, what are we all talking about?
> 
> Best move they could have made. Now let's see what they have for NAMM.


I’m sending you with a blank check this time. Lesson=learned


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> The 50th isn't over yet.



Glad I waited!


----------



## soldierkahn

MaxOfMetal said:


> @soldierkahn is just mad there weren't any 27" scale 6s or 7s to grab.



you're not wrong lol


----------



## eelblack2

What do the 27” scale folks think of RGDs and the old production Dinos? Is the half inch difference a deal breaker? Honest question, not being a smarty.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> What do the 27” scale folks think of RGDs and the old production Dinos? Is the half inch difference a deal breaker? Honest question, not being a smarty.


I prefer the 26.5" scale personally. It's not a particularly noticeable difference, so I honestly wouldn't make a purchasing decision on it; just some wonky chords are a bit easier with 26.5" to me.

The DCM100 is a killer guitar. I had two. Both were heavy and I liked that; they felt like tanks unlike some Ibanez guitars which sometimes are too lithe. The necks also seems thicker and very C shaped which I thought was cool. I was just cursed with them though. The first one showed up with a crack along a bridge stud. The second had some uneven frets, which was the first and only time I've run into that with a MIJ Ibanez.


----------



## eelblack2

Under non-wacky world economic conditions, Ibanez will do custom runs, if enough people can agree on a single color. You’ll need a dealer with a little pull, but it’s doable. I’ve gotten Ebony or Maple boards, stainless frets, fixed or trem, they are pretty flexible actually. If 26.5 will do it for you, that’s always an option


----------



## Tom odd 7

eelblack2 said:


> What do the 27” scale folks think of RGDs and the old production Dinos? Is the half inch difference a deal breaker? Honest question, not being a smarty.


I got RGD's and 27".
I fancy that the half of an inch difference is definetively noticeable in terms of feel, when you tune your guitar in the same way and gauge.
But once you're into different tuning, it seems sometimes, that this is no longer so obvious to the player.
Then, no turn-off, it's worthy to consider these, as a matter of taste and more practicable options for physical (hand size, etc..).
Never tried Dino's... infortunately.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> Under non-wacky world economic conditions, Ibanez will do custom runs, if enough people can agree on a single color. You’ll need a dealer with a little pull, but it’s doable. I’ve gotten Ebony or Maple boards, stainless frets, fixed or trem, they are pretty flexible actually. If 26.5 will do it for you, that’s always an option


Not to correct but any dealer that's vested can do a prop run. My little local dealer that won't stock an RG470 can order 6 J Customs, he just has to order, and pay for them when they come in. He can order 50 but 6 is the minimum order. Minimums are -

6 JC's
12 Prestige
I think it's 50 or 100 when it comes to Indo
Supposedly Sugi will make 1 or 2 but that's in limbo until the wacky world economic conditions clears up and they start taking custom orders again.


----------



## eelblack2

Pull as can draw 6 humans to buy


----------



## eelblack2

Not to correct a correction


----------



## eelblack2

I guess it doesn’t have to be humans either


----------



## Ibanez Rules

That's a clarification. 

I didn't get anybody to agree to anything, I built what I wanted which is what I'll do again. If they sell or not depends on if anybody else likes it. With the way Reverb is lately any vested dealer can design a J Custom, put them up as 1 of 6 and as long as the specs are good enough, they will sell them. Same thing with a Prestige, design something people want and they will sell. Reverb has leveled alot of the playing field there.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Damn, I need to change my signature. That's before Thomann decided to become the largest parts department on Earth.


----------



## eelblack2

Ibanez Rules said:


> That's a clarification.
> 
> I didn't get anybody to agree to anything, I built what I wanted which is what I'll do again. If they sell or not depends on if anybody else likes it. With the way Reverb is lately any vested dealer can design a J Custom, put them up as 1 of 6 and as long as the specs are good enough, they will sell them. Same thing with a Prestige, design something people want and they will sell. Reverb has leveled alot of the playing field there.


You have the pull to do that, and stomach the 1.5, or so, that will statistically drop off, prior to delivery. A tiny mom and pop, that would be prohibitive


----------



## eelblack2

Speaking of, please do let me know when I can order some more cray cray


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> You have the pull to do that, and stomach the 1.5, or so, that will statistically drop off, prior to delivery. A tiny mom and pop, that would be prohibitive


Mom and pop just won't take the risk. It's all about risk. I don't sell on Reverb, I have zero social media, I don't twit out what I'm doing. I have to depend on site traffic and some word of mouth. Everything I do is a risk. In reality I'm a little mom and pop store with a crappy website 

Want more crayons? I thought you traded out of those memes? 

If you mean bushings I ordered you 20 packs and texted you. I think I get hold of you easier here than by text


----------



## eelblack2

This kinda cray. I didn’t see 7’s on there, is that a No?


----------



## eelblack2

I’ll take the whole 6 pack, let’s DO EET


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Fancy cray cray! I wish Nick would start opening up to orders again, you are in line.
Now if we could just talk them into a JPCS run of 6!! You in? That might be easier than Nick!


----------



## Xaios

Think we could get them to do a 25.5" RGDR? I man can dream.


----------



## eelblack2

Ibanez Rules said:


> Fancy cray cray! I wish Nick would start opening up to orders again, you are in line.
> Now if we could just talk them into a JPCS run of 6!! You in? That might be easier than Nick!


Mufug if JPCS is cooking, we’ll be placing several 6 packs


----------



## eelblack2

Really really hoping they will open up 7’s. I didn’t see anything on the spreadsheet though


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Xaios said:


> Think we could get them to do a 25.5" RGDR? I man can dream.



I've been trying to get them to do a regular scale RGD because I love the different body style. Let's start with that first then we can get them to do the R.


eelblack2 said:


> Mufug if JPCS is cooking, we’ll be placing several 6 packs


MOASS!


----------



## eelblack2

Just got the bill from ESP, I shit you not, 69.699k lol


----------



## cardinal

What's off limits for one of these runs? Can they dig back an do 12 etc of a JEM7V7?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> What's off limits for one of these runs? Can they dig back an do 12 etc of a JEM7V7?



Artist stuff is off limits, and even a lot of specs to make a sort of JEM or UV aren't available, like HSH, pickguards, inlay, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eelblack2 said:


> Just got the bill from ESP, I shit you not, 69.699k lol


----------



## eelblack2

Start schemin and get Rich to order you something good!

Rich did some bitchin 7’s not too long ago. You got pics left R?


----------



## eelblack2

He’ll curse me, but treat yourself to the silver package on delivery. Best Ibanez setup you will ever see in your life.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> He’ll curse me, but treat yourself to the silver package on delivery. Best Ibanez setup you will ever see in your life.


%&^%$*&& You know I'm getting old and lazy! Why do you always want Platinum?! 

These ugly things?


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Artist stuff is off limits, and even a lot of specs to make a sort of JEM or UV aren't available, like HSH, pickguards, inlay, etc.


That's a bummer. The 7V7, Apex200, and UVs had been my favs. I'd probably account for 2 of the 6 JCs if we got something going but I suspect my preferred specs (tilt heel available? Solid color/no fancy top/ etc) probably would be so unpopular that I couldn't get enough people on board.


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> %&^%$*&& You know I'm getting old and lazy! Why do you always want Platinum?!
> 
> These ugly things?



Terrible.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

jaxadam said:


> Terrible.



I know, sorry. Here's a picture of yours just to jog your memory. It probably hasn't seen light in 4 years






At least I got them to shoot a thinner burst, it was starting to get way too wide. Ever since they changed it on all models.


----------



## DCM_Allan

cardinal said:


> I prefer the 26.5" scale personally. It's not a particularly noticeable difference, so I honestly wouldn't make a purchasing decision on it; just some wonky chords are a bit easier with 26.5" to me.
> 
> The DCM100 is a killer guitar. I had two. Both were heavy and I liked that; they felt like tanks unlike some Ibanez guitars which sometimes are too lithe. The necks also seems thicker and very C shaped which I thought was cool. I was just cursed with them though. The first one showed up with a crack along a bridge stud. The second had some uneven frets, which was the first and only time I've run into that with a MIJ Ibanez.


I have a DCM and honestly is the best guitar I have, Zero issues on frets or feeling, and definitely I like the 26.5 scale better than 25.5, from my three ibanez, the dcm has the best feeling neck, even the Dino lacs i have feels way different as the neck is thiner than any other ibanez I ever tried, but I'll stick with the dcm, only downside for me is how heavy it is, it's a back breaker.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> %&^%$*&& You know I'm getting old and lazy! Why do you always want Platinum?!
> 
> These ugly things?



These are nice, I think I prefer the one with the Cosmo Black hardware... the burst could be more transparent as well... but this is counting hairs. Love the offset dots and that they're not centered to the space between the frets... I'm not sure if the size change is interesting, but I understand that if one wants not centered between the frets dots, that must be the way to go, or have them all with the size of the 24th fret ones...


----------



## jaxadam

Ibanez Rules said:


> I know, sorry. Here's a picture of yours just to jog your memory. It probably hasn't seen light in 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got them to shoot a thinner burst, it was starting to get way too wide. Ever since they changed it on all models.



:high-five: Whenever I want to see my guitars, I can just look at your pictures!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> These are nice, I think I prefer the one with the Cosmo Black hardware... the burst could be more transparent as well... but this is counting hairs. Love the offset dots and that they're not centered to the space between the frets... I'm not sure if the size change is interesting, but I understand that if one wants not centered between the frets dots, that must be the way to go, or have them all with the size of the 24th fret ones...



It's not like they'll ever look exactly like the photoshop factory pics, and I had no choice on lightening the burst. The inlays cost, they had to get 3 sizes they didn't stock just to do them, but it was worth it to me. It was originally supposed to have abalone purling on the top to go with the SLG color, a combined homage to the JEM10, JPM, and JS [3 way with coil split] but as customizable as I could get. Came in cosmo but changed many to gold, only one to chrome, and option to change the 3 way pp to 5 way with typical HH switching. After getting quoted 3 times with the purfling they pulled it and said they couldn't do it except in a J Custom, so the purfling added $1800 and had to go.


jaxadam said:


> :high-five: Whenever I want to see my guitars, I can just look at your pictures!


Let me know if you need the rest!


----------



## Selkoid

Xaios said:


> Think we could get them to do a 25.5" RGDR? I man can dream.


Change that D to an A


----------



## eelblack2

If you guys go for a JC run, I’ll take 2, at least, maybe more. Design some cool shit, I’m open to anything


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> That's a bummer. The 7V7, Apex200, and UVs had been my favs. I'd probably account for 2 of the 6 JCs if we got something going but I suspect my preferred specs (tilt heel available? Solid color/no fancy top/ etc) probably would be so unpopular that I couldn't get enough people on board.


What are you thinking?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

cardinal said:


> That's a bummer. The 7V7, Apex200, and UVs had been my favs. I'd probably account for 2 of the 6 JCs if we got something going but I suspect my preferred specs (tilt heel available? Solid color/no fancy top/ etc) probably would be so unpopular that I couldn't get enough people on board.


The solid color knocks alot off the price. And it's been a long time since they did the DY JC. The tilt plate is not going to be popular though.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> What are you thinking?


I love Munky's black and gold 7V7. Maybe a black RG like that with gold vine inlay and hardware. I guess no pickguard or monkey grip are possible; so maybe some type of binding around the body. Tilt heel would be awesome but probably a deal breaker for most. I dunno. I'm told we'll be building a house apparently but that I might not get to live in it if too many guitars so up between now and when it's done


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> The solid color knocks alot off the price. And it's been a long time since they did the DY JC. The tilt plate is not going to be popular though.


How about a natural finish, no color added to the wood, just the clear coat...? The advantage of the solid color is that there's not fancy top wood, nor body wood joints visible to manage, so they can use whatever they want... hence the price tag cut...


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> I love Munky's black and gold 7V7. Maybe a black RG like that with gold vine inlay and hardware. I guess no pickguard or monkey grip are possible; so maybe some type of binding around the body. Tilt heel would be awesome but probably a deal breaker for most. I dunno. I'm told we'll be building a house apparently but that I might not get to live in it if too many guitars so up between now and when it's done


I love that guitar too. Enough to buy the other 4 slots. Hook it up with Rich, we’re good to go.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

odibrom said:


> How about a natural finish, no color added to the wood, just the clear coat...? The advantage of the solid color is that there's not fancy top wood, nor body wood joints visible to manage, so they can use whatever they want... hence the price tag cut...


Solid mahogany with clear?


eelblack2 said:


> I love that guitar too. Enough to buy the other 4 slots. Hook it up with Rich, we’re good to go.


Black and gold with a gold and abalone vine ?


----------



## eelblack2

Tell him what you want for sure C. BTW I’ve got the remaining 7V7 pickguards, so we have perfect templates for later, if ya want


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> Solid mahogany with clear?


... for example...?


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Tell him what you want for sure C. BTW I’ve got the remaining 7V7 pickguards, so we have perfect templates for later, if ya want


Really sorry; It's just bad timing for me, my friend. I just can't go in on a run until The Boss gets her house build nailed down. But don't let that stop your roll! I gotta think you guys can find one or two people for the remaining slots. 

But fwiw; the Munky guitar had some type of gold vine inlay. Could Ibanez do a gold tree of life on a JC?


----------



## eelblack2

Does anyone have a close pic of Munky with the gold vine whatever-the-hell-that-was? I need to check if it was all gold vine, or mixed vine


----------



## Sebastian

eelblack2 said:


> Does anyone have a close pic of Munky with the gold vine whatever-the-hell-that-was? I need to check if it was all gold vine, or mixed vine


Looks like Gold


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Remember there are no more 7 string Lo Pro's.


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Remember there are no more 7 string Lo Pro's.


Whoa I was not aware of that. I guess they use only the Z trem? Won't use the new Gotoh trem?


----------



## eelblack2

Fuk that kills that. What are they doing for production models, is it all fixed now?


----------



## eelblack2

Another Lee moment where hoarding has paid off


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Cosmo or black. If they ever want to do gold again they'll have to order another run. Why I bought up all the last ones.


----------



## jaxadam

eelblack2 said:


> If you guys go for a JC run, I’ll take 2, at least, maybe more. Design some cool shit, I’m open to anything



If it's a 24 fretter H-S-H Original Edge cosmo hardware figured maple top 6 string, I'm in!


----------



## eelblack2

I’m sitting on 8 gold too, just in case.


----------



## eelblack2

This just delivered in person


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Battery compartment and all. No jamming the battery near the pots. So suave.


----------



## JimF

Holy Sh*tballs that is phenomenal


----------



## eelblack2

JimF said:


> Holy Sh*tballs that is phenomenal


Ty, yeah, definitely calling in sick today…..


----------



## eelblack2

There are 4 more, in this run. I’m waiting on #2 also. Watch JP and Euro market, if you want to catch one. They should be shipping any day now


----------



## cardinal

Wow the matching stripe on the back of the neck is next level killer.


----------



## eelblack2

JCRG2104


The JCRG2104 is an RG series solid body electric guitar introduced by Ibanez for 2021. It was made in Japan by Sugi as part of the exclusive J Custom line. The JCRG2104 features an exotic flamed chestnut top on a swamp ash body bolted to a wenge and flame maple neck with an ebony fretboard with...




ibanez.fandom.com





Stainless frets are perfect on this


----------



## olejason

That's awesome. Has Ibanez does any models with a full wenge (or panga panga) neck? I have a Schecter Sun Valley w/ full wenge neck and it rules.


----------



## profwoot

Sebastian said:


> Looks like Gold


off topic, but anyone know why quite a few guitarists have either rings or tape on their picking hand index and middle fingers? Maybe it's just a fashion thing I haven't noticed and not about guitar playing?


----------



## eelblack2

olejason said:


> That's awesome. Has Ibanez does any models with a full wenge (or panga panga) neck? I have a Schecter Sun Valley w/ full wenge neck and it rules.


Closest I’ve seen is with stringers, for strength reinforcement. I totally agree tho, Wenge is my favorite neck rear, by far


----------



## eelblack2

Super Sekrit order form has a three ply version available


----------



## Xaios

Ibanez Rules said:


> Remember there are no more 7 string Lo Pro's.


Wait, like... no more at all?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

profwoot said:


> off topic, but anyone know why quite a few guitarists have either rings or tape on their picking hand index and middle fingers? Maybe it's just a fashion thing I haven't noticed and not about guitar playing?



Guys who smack the guitar, bridge, etc. and move a lot do it to help from beating up their hands as much. Does it work? Maybe a little.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Wait, like... no more at all?



No more gold ones, in the context of the black and gold guitar they're dreaming up.


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> No more gold ones, in the context of the black and gold guitar they're dreaming up.


Ah. Still, that is a bummer.


----------



## c7spheres

Ibanez Rules said:


> Remember there are no more 7 string Lo Pro's.


 What a tragedy. Shame on Ibanez. Shame. On. Them. #Bringbackthe1997RG7620's.



Xaios said:


> Wait, like... no more at all?


 Ibanez is just holding tradition. If you see something you like, it's only on one custom shop guitar, and you can't get it, but you see it everywhere like it was a production model. #brnigbacktheLoproedgeandLoProdoubleEdge


----------



## JimF

c7spheres said:


> What a tragedy. Shame on Ibanez. Shame. On. Them. #Bringbackthe1997RG7620's.
> 
> 
> Ibanez is just holding tradition. If you see something you like, it's only on one custom shop guitar, and you can't get it, but you see it everywhere like it was a production model. #brnigbacktheLoproedgeandLoProdoubleEdge



*in gold


----------



## Giest

I'd go for another J Custom if I could get a maple board, ideally with no inlays.


----------



## c7spheres

JimF said:


> *in gold


I think the 2027XL is the only 7 string they still sell with a LoPro. Hopefully it's not the last great Ibanez production 7 string.


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Remember there are no more 7 string Lo Pro's.


I guess this would confirm that there will not be a 7-string PIA anytime soon as well?


----------



## soldierkahn

eelblack2 said:


> What do the 27” scale folks think of RGDs and the old production Dinos? Is the half inch difference a deal breaker? Honest question, not being a smarty.



I always loved the RGD models, ive owned an RGD2120Z, RGDR4327, and a DCM100. The RGD body is hands down my favorite bodyshape, but I prefer the 27" scale. Im actually in the middle of a project now where I am combining my RGDR4327 body with an RG2027XL neck. Having the XL neck reprofiled as well at the shop, to have the RGD profile on the back of the neck. For shits and giggles, I experimented with my RG7680 neck on my RGDR4327 body. As long as I tuned it to B standard, I had juuuuuust enough room on the trem to still intonate it. So we'll see how it goes, it should be interesting either way.


----------



## soldierkahn

Tom odd 7 said:


> I got RGD's and 27".
> I fancy that the half of an inch difference is definetively noticeable in terms of feel, when you tune your guitar in the same way and gauge.
> But once you're into different tuning, it seems sometimes, that this is no longer so obvious to the player.
> Then, no turn-off, it's worthy to consider these, as a matter of taste and more practicable options for physical (hand size, etc..).
> Never tried Dino's... infortunately.



its definitely apparent for my fingers. In my journey of trying to find the "perfect" baritones, ive A/B'd both RGDs and the XL babies side by side with the same string gauges, same tunings, same everything. With the gauges I use, theres a definite feel difference between the two. The action on the 26.5" RGDs sits a tiny bit higher than my 27s do, and i notice more initial string oscillation when picking the RGDs over the XLs

but as everyone on here knows by now, what makes a difference to me, doesnt always equate to a difference for others. I just put my data and experience out there to try and help. should the scale be a DEALBREAKER? absolutely not, its not significant enough of a difference. BUT, if i could CHOOSE which one i prefer, its 27" all day. I get the most enjoyment from that scale.


----------



## soldierkahn

Ibanez Rules said:


> Remember there are no more 7 string Lo Pro's.



they stopped producing them now? is this a premanent thing?


----------



## cardinal

soldierkahn said:


> they stopped producing them now? is this a premanent thing?


He means no gold Lo Pro 7s are available right now.


----------



## soldierkahn

cardinal said:


> He means no gold Lo Pro 7s are available right now.



oh thank God lol. i was getting worried for a minute. Im so glad that I grabbed fixed-edges while Rich still had some in stock lol. Was worried i was gonna have to do the same for a LP


----------



## odibrom

Edit: never mind this post, question already answered...


----------



## eelblack2

Echo


----------



## eelblack2

Debating the meaning of “hollow”


----------



## eelblack2

Look MA, no screws


----------



## nikt

Echo looks so small compared to ES.
What kind of case is that? Pelican?


----------



## Alberto7

Gosh, that color 
I reeaally need to schedule that trip to the Dominican now.  That guitar just makes me wanna lie on a beach like a walrus.


----------



## eelblack2

Scofi neck fairly righteous


----------



## eelblack2

nikt said:


> Echo looks so small compared to ES.
> What kind of case is that? Pelican?


MC500…..she’s too LONG Cap’n…..the engines are gunno blow!


----------



## eelblack2

Three Ibanez in one day doesn’t suck, for those curios


----------



## eelblack2

She’s hollow in some big areas. Crazy loud acoustically


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Echo


Holy shit that looks amazing

How do you adjust the truss rod?


----------



## Alberto7

cardinal said:


> Holy shit that looks amazing
> 
> How do you adjust the truss rod?


Eyo that's true, I hadn't even noticed this. Guessing it's like a Strat where you gotta take the neck off?


----------



## cardinal

Alberto7 said:


> Eyo that's true, I hadn't even noticed this. Guessing it's like a Strat where you gotta take the neck off?


It's a set neck? I assume you adjust by taking out the neck pickup to access the truss rod nut, maybe?


----------



## eelblack2

It’s in the neck pickup cavity. I’ve got a few guitars like that.


----------



## Alberto7

cardinal said:


> It's a set neck? I assume you adjust by taking out the neck pickup to access the truss rod nut, maybe?


Yeah I just really gotta go look for my brain right now


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Holy shit that looks amazing
> 
> How do you adjust the truss rod?


Come over here, touch my rod, an I show you


----------



## jwade

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105411


Man, imagine this but reversed headstock:



It would fit reallllllly nicely next to those other three.


----------



## Leviathus

If we're going reverse headstock we might as well go full painted f-holes PGM307...ohh how i wish it wasn't a total pipe dream.


----------



## Antiproduct

Regarding 7 String LoPros in gold








IBANEZ Tremolo Lo-Pro Edge - 7 String gold (2LE1UV31G)


Unter anderem passend für die folgenden Ibanez Modelle: JEM7V7 Made in Japan




www.meinlshop.de




These?


----------



## MrWulf

I kinda want to buy a white body/maple fretboard prestige and pimp it with gold tuners and gold lo pro 7....sounds like it is not feasible lmao


----------



## nikt

Antiproduct said:


> Regarding 7 String LoPros in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBANEZ Tremolo Lo-Pro Edge - 7 String gold (2LE1UV31G)
> 
> 
> Unter anderem passend für die folgenden Ibanez Modelle: JEM7V7 Made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meinlshop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These?


But locking nuts in gold aren't available on MeinlShop.


----------



## eelblack2

They sold off the surplus gold lopros, but they were snapped up by a few dealers and enthusiasts. If your project needs a gold one, it can be found. I have over 10% of the 7V7 production, so I needed parts, just in case. For many years 7V7 and UVGR have been my primary 7’s, I’ve rigged them up in every conceivable pickup brand mix.


----------



## Seabeast2000

@eelblack2 , you have the only guitar collection that can be seen from space.


----------



## eelblack2

These hang in the 7V7 room. They are the original paintings


----------



## eelblack2

Seabeast2000 said:


> @eelblack2 , you have the only guitar collection that can be seen from space.


Might be right. Over 10% of the GR’s also


----------



## Buffnuggler

Im surprised from the 50th anniversary that no has talked about the vintage spec AZs they did. Those were super cool with nitro finishes, boutique pickups, and each one is styled after a pre cbs strat, which is kind of a love letter to Japans long obsession with vintage gear. The ones Asterisk and White Flame are 60s style with custom “chunky AZ” neck shapes, but that one The Old Guard is a 50s style strat, complete with a 1 ply pickguard (thus the name, old guard) and a hand shaped soft v neck. Just insane, havent seen it talked about much because theres not a lot of overlap between vintage enthusiasts and Ibanez fans, but goes to show how much thought went into the collection, these were my favorite of the bunch even though they were more subtle, very unique specs despite not being as “out there” as the others.

The guitar Prometheus seems to be their take on a 59 burst, but it doesnt translate as well as the pre cbs ones, very similar to what Andy Timmons was after with his signature.


----------



## eelblack2

I’ve decided I want a fancy new S, but I can’t make up my mind. I’m gonna pull trigger Monday, which one?


----------



## technomancer

Gonna' say this one


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> I’ve decided I want a fancy new S, but I can’t make up my mind. I’m gonna pull trigger Monday, which one?



Red/black, but strongly leaning towards "None of the above"


----------



## eelblack2

12 highlights from Ibanez’s remarkable 50th anniversary Custom Shop Collection


We take a closer look at a shredder’s dozen from the Japanese guitar giant’s eye-catching 50th anniversary range




www.guitarworld.com





2 made the list


----------



## Giest

I'd go with this one.


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Red/black, but strongly leaning towards "None of the above"


What S would you pick? It’s gotta be a set neck, that’s a required spec.


----------



## odibrom

eelblack2 said:


> I’ve decided I want a fancy new S, but I can’t make up my mind. I’m gonna pull trigger Monday, which one?


You know the only answer is all of them. Don't fight it, don't even argue it, this is the way...


----------



## eelblack2

odibrom said:


> You know the only answer is all of them. Don't fight it, don't even argue it, this is the way...


That’s a given, I just mean for Monday lol


----------



## eelblack2

One has to plan and mix up the deliveries, so when the shipping time and tech time are done, can be all surprised with gift to self. “Oh, how did I know?? That’s exactly what I would have picked, also.”


----------



## odibrom

eelblack2 said:


> That’s a given, I just mean for Monday lol


oh, ok, in that case, I'd print all of them in a sheet of paper, cut the photos aside, put them in a black back and randomly pick one...

... or you can go for all of them at the same time...?


----------



## eelblack2

I daytrade anything that can be bought low and sold high. Aside from more fun, one guitar at a time, if I bought one per week, rather than committing the total budget of four, by the end of the fourth week, I’ll have 4 guitars, and the same starting budget (or more), than I began with.


----------



## cardinal

@eelblack2 I'd go for the red one; seems more unique


----------



## DCM_Allan

eelblack2 said:


> I’ve decided I want a fancy new S, but I can’t make up my mind. I’m gonna pull trigger Monday, which one?


I wish I could get enough money like yo to buy so many guitars so quickly


----------



## eelblack2

DCM_Allan said:


> I wish I could get enough money like yo to buy so many guitars so quickly


I wish I could teach everyone, but it’s a peculiar skill, like that Liam Neeson has in every Fing movie he’s ever made.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> What S would you pick? It’s gotta be a set neck, that’s a required spec.



Can't really help with the set neck thing but when I look at those burls + dyed acrylic bodies + tree of life inlays to think that we're in the darkest timeline for nice Ibanezes. I think the nicest S for me may have been the uppercut series from a ways back:







Classy spec and they look alright in photos but when the light hits the wood in person they could just be incredibly beautiful. If they made that with a set neck, that'd be properly GAS worthy. But for real if you told me this was the $5k guitar and the other one was $2k, apart from the neck joint, I'd believe it.


----------



## eelblack2

You aren’t wrong, that IS fucking beautiful. The good part of being space-viewable-sized, I can like EVERYTHING


----------



## eelblack2

I’ve had Desert’s Edge and Gambale’s 7 on the rack, so I’ve got S on the brain


----------



## 77zark77

A SUNIVERSE !!!!


----------



## eelblack2

I’ve got some freaky artist shit….you have no idea lol!


----------



## eelblack2

Reb’s number 3, neck built by Mace


----------



## eelblack2

Cimino SV357


----------



## eelblack2

PAW SV172


----------



## eelblack2

They made little toy replicas of PAW, for collectors I guess, can confirm they are fairly accurate lol


----------



## eelblack2

Rangefinder brings me to 10%


----------



## technomancer

Dig the green


----------



## RevDrucifer

eelblack2 said:


> These hang in the 7V7 room. They are the original paintings
> View attachment 105497



The ‘Last Supper-ish’ painting needs Devin Townsend in the background doing this-


----------



## Vegetta

eelblack2 said:


> PAW SV172
> View attachment 105555




Oh man Lee The Fortress of Lolitude continues to grow. 

So many awesome guitars.


----------



## eelblack2

I was on Desert's Edge most of the weekend. Those JPCS are from another planet. There is nothing like them out there. Easily ESP Exhibition or PRS Private Stock 7 quality, but even better frets. Not a single buzz anywhere on the neck (on stainless, mind you), with near zero relief. I had to go for the last JPCS 7 string. I don't know if mortal humans will ever get another crack at JPCS 7's, but I sure hope we do. My understanding is that shop will be prototyping, and that's it, so production may never happen again. I will be begging for small runs, every chance I get.


----------



## Ron Head

eelblack2 said:


> Rangefinder brings me to 10%
> View attachment 105598



Apparently the JCRG7 is gone now , I'm a bit sad , but relieved too ; no more hope on this one ..
Might just make plans on getting a custom made guitar with features of it


----------



## eelblack2

Ron Head said:


> Apparently the JCRG7 is gone now , I'm a bit sad , but relieved too ; no more hope on this one ..
> Might just make plans on getting a custom made guitar with features of it


That was me, sorry about that.


----------



## maliciousteve

Has any one tried out or bought the Ibanez Iceman ICTB721 7 string? I'm seriously considering buying one this week but would like opinions first


----------



## odibrom

eelblack2 said:


> That was me, sorry about that.



More pictures of that please...


----------



## eelblack2

Should be here Thursday or Friday, I just grabbed it off Verb this morning, when my portfolio exploded


----------



## narad

There's a new j-custom around here. I'm not a huge fan of the inlay, but after so many tree of lifes, I think I prefer it. Probably could have passed as one of those exhibition models:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> There's a new j-custom around here. I'm not a huge fan of the inlay, but after so many tree of lifes, I think I prefer it. Probably could have passed as one of those exhibition models:



It's a riff on the old UCEW1QM:





Dig the headstock.


----------



## JimF

Gorgeous! I do like the block inlays, I also think they'll maybe look less flashy in real life without photo studio lighting. But I do like that creamy natural maple top. Reminds me of those special USA Jacksons that crop up from time to time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JimF said:


> Gorgeous! I do like the block inlays, I also think they'll maybe look less flashy in real life without photo studio lighting. But I do like that creamy natural maple top. Reminds me of those special USA Jacksons that crop up from time to time.



Real pics thanks to Rich at Ibanez Rules:




Before anyone mentions it, the flash is definitely washing out the board.


----------



## Thesius

Imagine if it didn't have pickup rings though


----------



## technomancer

Honestly when it comes to J-Customs I just want them to bring back the RG8670...


----------



## JimF

That is super super nice!




Thesius said:


> Imagine if it didn't have pickup rings though



Didn't want to say that


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Real pics thanks to Rich at Ibanez Rules:
> 
> View attachment 105792
> 
> 
> Before anyone mentions it, the flash is definitely washing out the board.



Love that top.


----------



## Leviathus

Not usually a stickler in this way but needs a regular ebony/ dark rosewood board imo.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

narad said:


> There's a new j-custom around here. I'm not a huge fan of the inlay, but after so many tree of lifes, I think I prefer it. Probably could have passed as one of those exhibition models:


I love the top, but:

I've never liked that style of inlays on any super strats. IMO they're a much better fit on a vintage style guitar. On this RG, they just look wrong.

I'd prefer a matching headstock. The black headstocks were introduced for other lines very much a cost saving measure (same neck can be used on any model within the same line), so it seems out of place on a J. Custom.

I'd prefer if it didn't have pickup rings.

The gold / bronze headstock inlay looks smart on the black headstock, but seems an odd choice for a guitar with cosmo hardware.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

technomancer said:


> Honestly when it comes to J-Customs I just want them to bring back the RG8670...


RG8570 is almost the same but an improvement for me (I prefer the neck profile).


----------



## technomancer

Neon_Knight_ said:


> RG8570 is almost the same but an improvement for me (I prefer the neck profile).



I can't play the 17mm necks (causes hand cramps) and the original vine with the brass and mirror was much cooler. I also sort of like my ebony to not look like rosewood on a $3k guitar.


----------



## Xaios

technomancer said:


> Honestly when it comes to J-Customs I just want them to bring back the RG8670...


RG8527 (non-Z) for me. Those were just damn near perfect.


----------



## Giest

That flame maple is sweet. I like to see them do anything different or unique with inlays in this day and age. I'll take almost any inlays except the tree of life style or centered dots for the JCs. The former because it's overstated and nowadays more played out than lambo doors, the latter because it's pedestrian and IMO ugly. Could do without the pick up rings, too. Not too bothered by the unmatched headstock or cosmo hardware for some reason though.

Full disclosure I love my vine inlay JC RG, but it wasn't a bend over backwards acquisition so I don't sweat it too much. I'm not compelled to fight for front of the line on a JC unless it's really right up my alley. There are Ibanez guitars which are a better personal fit for me than any of the JCs at any rate, and I can't blame Ibanez for wearing out one of the few distinct (if still largely appropriated) trademark inlays they have besides the totally unique yet personally revolting pyramids.


----------



## josh1

Thesius said:


> Imagine if it didn't have pickup rings though


Was going to say this. Ruins a great looking guitar.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

I actually really dig the inlays on that, changes it up from the tree of life. 

Matching headstock would have been cool though


----------



## eelblack2

78787


----------



## cip 123

Man how do those 8's play??


----------



## eelblack2

Liek buttah. Rich did the full RubNlove setup package, and it absolutely shows. Playing these 5, this weekend, thru a Synergy 4 pack, and VHT power amp. Joy joy joy


----------



## RobDobble6S7

eelblack2 said:


> 78787


Eight six seven five three oh niiiiiine


----------



## jwade

That's an obscenely huge amount of money. Jesus. Like...more than my wife and I make in a year. 

Man I don't think I need to be coming to this site any more.


----------



## eelblack2

May have a legendary new/old one soon. I’m still begging Rich. PLEEeeeEaAse Rich!


----------



## eelblack2

Tropics joins the soirée. 6/50


----------



## Wc707

eelblack2 said:


> 78787


I have never been more attracted to a picture of guitars as I have been until today  Absolutely killer collection


----------



## Buffnuggler

good buy on Tropics, that one really grew on me, and only 7.5lbs!


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Buffnuggler said:


> good buy on Tropics, that one really grew on me, and only 7.5lbs!


Looks very nice. Can't help thinking it would look *even *better if the fretboard was roasted maple, as the roasted maple of the neck blends in with the orange resin nicely. 

Then again, I've always preferred rosewood / ebony over maple, so maybe I'm the last person who should weigh in on this.


----------



## Buffnuggler

roasted would have been even better but i love the birdseye abalone, looks way better than a tree of life on that top.

interestingly i think the only roasted necks were on the three JPCS AZs, and they are the nicest roasted necks ive ever seen. insane flames/figuring and beautiful caramel colors, so much darker and richer then a production AZ and then each gets a nito finish to boot? those were my fav of the whole run, despite being more understated. the wood selections, especially the Alder they used for Asterisk, were insane.

i think Akira Lida did those three, who has done guitars for Tim Henson and Tom Quayle. I wish i could play the one with the chunky soft V neck, seems like its inspired by Claptons 10/56 profile that was on Brownie, love to see how much thought went into those AZs, and the LACS neck thru AZs were also really nice, dont think they got roasted necks though.


----------



## Alberto7

Buffnuggler said:


> roasted would have been even better but i love the birdseye abalone, looks way better than a tree of life on that top.
> 
> interestingly i think the only roasted necks were on the three JPCS AZs, and they are the nicest roasted necks ive ever seen. insane flames/figuring and beautiful caramel colors, so much darker and richer then a production AZ and then each gets a nito finish to boot? those were my fav of the whole run, despite being more understated. the wood selections, especially the Alder they used for Asterisk, were insane.
> 
> i think Akira Lida did those three, who has done guitars for Tim Henson and Tom Quayle. I wish i could play the one with the chunky soft V neck, seems like its inspired by Claptons 10/56 profile that was on Brownie, love to see how much thought went into those AZs, and the LACS neck thru AZs were also really nice, dont think they got roasted necks though.


The neck on my AZ Prestige is the only roasted neck I've tried that actually does what roasted necks are always advertised to do. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Alberto7 said:


> The neck on my AZ Prestige is the only roasted neck I've tried that actually does what roasted necks are always advertised to do. It's one of my favorites.


And what is it that roasted necks are advertised to do? Look darker? 

Where I live (very moderate climate), none of my non-roasted maple necks (3-piece/5-piece maple & bubinga/walnut/wenge) have any stability issues at all, so any extra innovations would be entirely unnecessary for me. I get that every little helps for those who live in more temperamental climates though.


----------



## Buffnuggler

they are really for touring/gigging i think since most modern houses will hold ideal humidity pretty well even in harsh climates, the exception being north east when youre blasting heat 3/4 of the year.

when the AZ came out the roasted neck at that price point was a big deal. charvel has had issues with roasted birdseye warping and kiesel’s roasted necks werent properly roasted, but the ibanez AZ necks ive owned do have better tuning stability than many other guitars ive played, not sure if its because of roasting or not. they are always perfectly in tune out of case.

i imagine fender custom shops roasted necks are also excellent, but it seems like the charvel Guthries havent held value at all and i think it probably has to do with the necks warping/having tuning problems.

im not a luthier but there seems to be more to it than just hype to me  in any case the roasted necks from this collection are the nicest ive ever seen


----------



## Alberto7

Neon_Knight_ said:


> And what is it that roasted necks are advertised to do? Look darker?
> 
> Where I live (very moderate climate), none of my non-roasted maple necks (3-piece/5-piece maple & bubinga/walnut/wenge) have any stability issues at all, so any extra innovations would be entirely unnecessary for me. I get that every little helps for those who live in more temperamental climates though.


Come on, you know what else  they're darker, sure, but roasting also allegedly makes the neck more independent of environmental conditions. My Strandberg has fret sprout everywhere, (though it has been relatively stable so far) and the few Charvels I've tried locally have also had varying degrees of fret sprout. 

I realize my evidence is potentially a statistical fluke, but it's made me a bit more skeptical of either the concept in general or (more likely) the fact that the roasting processes being used by some of these companies aren't entirely adequate. It's just more aesthetically pleasing to me.

As far as I understand, (and correct me if I am wrong) for their Prestige AZs Ibanez outsources the roasting processes to a Japanese third party (their name escapes me) that specializes in roasted woods and developed their own roasting process, which they call "S-Tech Wood." Not entirely sure how it's different from just "roasting", but it's something that Ibanez advertises only for their Prestige line. Not sure if this process is anything other than pure marketing, but if my own AZ is anything to go by, it works better than whatever other roasted necks I've tried. (Which, granted, it's that many.) I also do notice that the maple necks on Prestige AZs are generally significantly darker than other roasted maple I've seen.


----------



## Xaios

Soooooooo...

Sleepover at Lee's, right?


----------



## odibrom

Xaios said:


> Soooooooo...
> 
> Sleepover at Lee's, right?


Count me in...


----------



## eelblack2

There’s another big player out there that has 9/50. It was a surprise to realize someone else noticed the same wow factor about this particular batch. At first I was visually impressed with the 50, but not enough to commit early, when I had the chance, and should have. If you ever get a shot at JPCS, do not fuk about, just get it. You can’t possibly go wrong, it’s just not possible. If the perfection of something stumps even Rich, you are on to something. That guy doesn’t miss anything. 

I went for the ERGs first, now I’m circling back to 6’s and the basses. I’ve got eyes for 2 more 6’s, and one 6 string bass, that’ll get me to 9, but I’ll have to stumble on a resold opportunity, to get beyond 9. I’m hoping the size of cost basis for these instruments will free up a few, in coming years.


----------



## Albake21

eelblack2 said:


> There’s another big player out there that has 9/50. It was a surprise to realize someone else noticed the same wow factor about this particular batch. At first I was visually impressed with the 50, but not enough to commit early, when I had the chance, and should have. If you ever get a shot at JPCS, do not fuk about, just get it. You can’t possibly go wrong, it’s just not possible. If the perfection of something stumps even Rich, you are on to something. That guy doesn’t miss anything.
> 
> I went for the ERGs first, now I’m circling back to 6’s and the basses. I’ve got eyes for 2 more 6’s, and one 6 string bass, that’ll get me to 9, but I’ll have to stumble on a resold opportunity, to get beyond 9. I’m hoping the size of cost basis for these instruments will free up a few, in coming years.


Okay, I'll bite. Why do you care to own so many of these? Clearly money isn't an issue, but is it for preservation? Future profits/investment? Or is it just some big dick competition and that's it? Just feels kind of gross knowing only a couple people are snatching up multiple instead of allowing others to buy them.


----------



## Thesius

Albake21 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why do you care to own so many of these? Clearly money isn't an issue, but is it for preservation? Future profits/investment? Or is it just some big dick competition and that's it? Just feels kind of gross knowing only a couple people are snatching up multiple instead of allowing others to buy them.


People like to collect what they love. Nothing sinister about it. If I had the space to hold 20+ guitars I would be doing the same and playing all of them.


----------



## s2k9k

Albake21 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why do you care to own so many of these? Clearly money isn't an issue, but is it for preservation? Future profits/investment? Or is it just some big dick competition and that's it? Just feels kind of gross knowing only a couple people are snatching up multiple instead of allowing others to buy them.


Are you mad?....


----------



## Buffnuggler

except for a few models, there was plenty of opportunity to buy these, 99% of the internet was saying they were overpriced and would just buy J-Customs instead, go check out ibanezlacsfan on instagram, he has complained about every lacs guitar listed for sale for the last 5 years saying too much money (because he cant afford them) and now they all look like bargains. whoops!

theres so much jealousy in the guitar community, the metal community especially regarding guitars. on the vintage forums, everyone loves to share excitement over a new buy. in the metal world/facebook/insta its just people pissed that they dont own the guitar/complaining that the person who owns it isnt good enough. i remember Chucks nephew posted some vids of him playing some Death riffs on one of the Stealth prototypes and the whole comment section was envious guitar players saying he needed to sell it to a real player. of course, they meant themselves, and of course, they mean for a “fair market price” aka nothing.

to me, thats really gross, its beautiful to see an instrument stay in the family. i appreciate Lee sharing these pics, and i bet a lot of these guitars got snapped up by a small group of collectors, only time will tell but if 3 people own 50% of them they are likely to appreciate. if you wanted one, hope you jumped on it, tropics was the last lightweight/non weird one.

“just get an ibanez prestige” lol.


----------



## Albake21

I wasn't complaining, just curious. It's not like I could afford one if I wanted anyways. 

It starts to feel a bit odd once collectors start buying up every single piece of gear they can. Not saying they can't, but from a philosophical approach to life, why? If you're just hoarding gear for yourself, what are you really getting out of it? Just a thought I had and wanted to ask.

@Buffnuggler nice of you to throw shade at me and not even get the quote right.


----------



## Buffnuggler

Albake21 said:


> I wasn't complaining, just curious. It's not like I could afford one if I wanted anyways.
> 
> It starts to feel a bit odd once collectors start buying up every single piece of gear they can. Not saying they can't, but from a philosophical approach to life, why? If you're just hoarding gear for yourself, what are you really getting out of it? Just a thought I had and wanted to ask.
> 
> @Buffnuggler nice of you to throw shade at me and not even get the quote right.



sorry, thats my bad, was not trying to shade you, tone usually doesnt transfer across text well, i was speaking more to a larger problem in the guitar community that has often revolved around lacs guitars and artist guitars because they cant be bought.

i listed a rare lacs 6 years ago and got flogged in the PMs for price, some guy on insta told me hed slap me if he met me, so i kept it and dont post pics of my gear anymore because i dont want to get accused of “big dicking” something i bought a decade ago because i knew it would appreciate and i could have fun with it. now its worth double what i listed it for. ill always take offers but the negativity i get just for setting the price what its worth to me always makes me laugh especially when they just keep going up.

I was just trying to share my appreciation for Lee because I like seeing the guitars and hearing about them. I think your post was a little rude personally but again tone doesnt transfer well on internet.

I just listed your quote to illustrate the point that you can just buy an ibanez prestige, he can buy a jcps, everyone can find whats right for them, was not trying to attack you but rather i just thought it drove home the point that these were probably not marketed towards you.

Again though not trying to be a hater, nothing wrong with viewing guitars as purely utilitarian, but its just like gibson custom shop, 99% of people scream ripoff and then they all sell out…

your question is valid but like any high end collectible you hit diminishing returns quickly in terms of true bang for your buck. its better but not 5x better. a 13k ibanez is really only marketed towards people who can buy as many as they want. every market has luxury items, they always work like this, you can call it hoarding or you can call it passion but id rather just appreciate the guitars, both the prestige and the jcps *shrug.*

again no shade at you i do get your question, just seemed a little targeted at Lee who is just giving us the goods with the pics


----------



## Albake21

Buffnuggler said:


> sorry, thats my bad, was not trying to shade you, tone usually doesnt transfer across text well, i was speaking more to a larger problem in the guitar community that has often revolved around lacs guitars and artist guitars because they cant be bought.
> 
> i listed a rare lacs 6 years ago and got flogged in the PMs for price, some guy on insta told me hed slap me if he met me, so i kept it dint post pics of my gear and now its worth double what i listed it for. ill always take offers but the negativity i get just for setting the price what its worth to me always makes me laugh especially when they just keep going up.
> 
> I was just trying to share my appreciation for Lee because I like seeing the guitars and hearing about them. I think your post was a little rude personally but again tone doesnt transfer well on internet.
> 
> I just listed your quote to illustrate the point that you can just buy an ibanez prestige, he can buy a jcps, everyone can find whats right for them, was not trying to attack you but rather i just thought it drove home the point that these were probably not marketed towards you.
> 
> Again though not trying to be a hater, nothing wrong with viewing guitars as purely utilitarian, but its just like gibson custom shop, 99% of people scream ripoff and then they all sell out…


Fair is fair, my original comment did come across a bit rude, definitely my fault on that. I apologize, wasn't my attention though.

I do appreciate seeing the pics from Lee, I'm not saying to stop that or to gatekeep in anyway. I just get so puzzled by these big game collectors. I just get curious as to what someone gains from owning all of these pieces. From my point of view, I'm very much happy with my collection and wouldn't trade it for a massive ultra rare collection. I like mine, because well, it's mine. Each guitar with a story that I play almost every single day. 

But what does one get out of a big game collection like collecting these rare Ibanez pieces? Wouldn't it be cooler if someone else bought just one and added it to their collection and now that one guitar has a story. Not much of a story if you just own everything.

This is just my point of view though. Everyone looks at gear differently.


----------



## Buffnuggler

Albake21 said:


> Fair is fair, my original comment did come across a bit rude, definitely my fault on that. I apologize, wasn't my attention though.
> 
> I do appreciate seeing the pics from Lee, I'm not saying to stop that or to gatekeep in anyway. I just get so puzzled by these big game collectors. I just get curious as to what someone gains from owning all of these pieces. From my point of view, I'm very much happy with my collection and wouldn't trade it for a massive ultra rare collection. I like mine, because well, it's mine. Each guitar with a story that I play almost every single day.
> 
> But what does one get out of a big game collection like collecting these rare Ibanez pieces? Wouldn't it be cooler if someone else bought just one and added it to their collection and now that one guitar has a story. Not much of a story if you just own everything.
> 
> This is just my point of view though. Everyone looks at gear differently.


no worries at all, your viewpoint is totally valid, my guitar teacher who is my guitar hero sells any guitar he doesnt bond hard with and play every day. that said, he buys and sells a lot of guitars lol. if he had the cash hed 100% get a pre cbs strat but hes a working musician and cant drop 30k.

the collector thing is mainly related to having money. if you have the cash, you donate it, you spend it, you invest it, you do all those things. guitars have become investment pieces again too which is crazy. you can mix investment with passion. these ibbies are pricey but nothing compared to where vintage market has gone. working musicians generally dont own 100 guitars but some do do. Allen Woody of Govt Mule owned 400 basses at the time of his death. That guy wasnt rich lol. Its just different strokes for different folks.

The coolest thing is undoubtedly when a professional musician only plays a few guitars. I always felt Joe B. watered down his image by playing 200 vintage guitars on every record. I mainly chase cheaper/niche rare guitars. I got some first act custom shops for under 1k that have gotten super hard to find. I bought that Lacs cause it was cheap, tried to make a profit, and literally had people saying “Ill give you 10% more then you paid” and then freaking out when i said id rather just keep it.

I think the key in life is to just enjoy what you have and appreciate other viewpoints. I apologize again if my post came off as rude but Ive always felt like guitars should bring people together, and people get really angry when they feel something is priced unfairly, but I just think if you dont like the price, make an offer, you know?

from the way you talk about your guitars, youre doing it right, and id say the same for lee


----------



## Alberto7

I always talk about pens, because that's my other hobby I have a bit of experience in. It's the same thing in every hobby. The idea of owning something unique that nobody else has gives many people (myself included) a big sense of satisfaction.
I own a couple of limited edition pens that I paid good money for, and I absolutely love knowing that I am one of only a handful of people in the world that own something like that.
I also put collections together. An ongoing collection of mine is for vintage Canadian-made Parker Duofold Streamline Jr from the late 1920s and early 30s. I want one in every color, and I'm 3 colors down. It's just neat.
Is there some sort of financial incentive? Yeah, some. Some pay good money for entire collections like these, or maybe you know that the individual items in your collection can appreciate in price over time, but you get to (very carefully) enjoy them until the time comes to part with them.

I'd do the same with guitars, but they tend to be an order of magnitude, on average, more expensive than pens  though also a couple orders of magnitude more fun and engaging!


----------



## AltecGreen

Alberto7 said:


> I always talk about pens, because that's my other hobby I have a bit of experience in. It's the same thing in every hobby. The idea of owning something unique that nobody else has gives many people (myself included) a big sense of satisfaction.
> I own a couple of limited edition pens that I paid good money for, and I absolutely love knowing that I am one of only a handful of people in the world that own something like that.
> I also put collections together. An ongoing collection of mine is for vintage Canadian-made Parker Duofold Streamline Jr from the late 1920s and early 30s. I want one in every color, and I'm 3 colors down. It's just neat.


Which three are you missing? I can probably locate those for you.


----------



## maliciousteve

Last weekend I went and tried out the new Iceman 7 and Xiphos 7 strings. I was pretty impressed with the overall quality. Fretwork was pretty good, no sharp fret ends or rough feel. I bought a Strat in the end, however that's going to be returned and I'm exchanging it for the Iceman 7 string this weekend. Should've gone with it in the first place


----------



## narad

Albake21 said:


> Fair is fair, my original comment did come across a bit rude, definitely my fault on that. I apologize, wasn't my attention though.
> 
> I do appreciate seeing the pics from Lee, I'm not saying to stop that or to gatekeep in anyway. I just get so puzzled by these big game collectors. I just get curious as to what someone gains from owning all of these pieces. From my point of view, I'm very much happy with my collection and wouldn't trade it for a massive ultra rare collection. I like mine, because well, it's mine. Each guitar with a story that I play almost every single day.
> 
> But what does one get out of a big game collection like collecting these rare Ibanez pieces? Wouldn't it be cooler if someone else bought just one and added it to their collection and now that one guitar has a story. Not much of a story if you just own everything.
> 
> This is just my point of view though. Everyone looks at gear differently.



It's an interesting philosophical question. When I moved US->JP, I looked at my growing boutique collection of guitars and how much of a burden they've become to house them or maintain them or move them. Some developed issues due to humidity or temperature changes. I started thinking about returning to a more player-mindset: what's the fewest guitars I could own, and be happy playing the stuff I like to play? I almost made a thread about it but then thought it'd just wind up too personal to be of any interest to anyone, but I was basically thinking an LP, a strat, a tele, a 355, a floyd superstrat, a 7-string, an 8-string. Do I need any more than that? Could I compress that into just one guitar, like one of the PRS with complex switching? I even went and tried the PS Super Eagle. I think both of these approaches made a ton of sense. From a practical view of always having an instrument to play whatever I would want, in a small enough set I could keep maintained enough to be ready-to-go whenever I want, taking minimal space and thus helping out a ton in terms of housing, freeing up a bunch of money as well, though that's not entirely the point. Money not an issue, isn't this enough?

And now I have twice as many guitars (maybe 35 or so?). They dominate the room. Some go unplayed for over a year probably because I can't get to them easily and there's not really any need. They cause endless hassle in modding them or maintaining them. All the above philosophical points made a ton of sense, I agree with them now, but I went and did the entirely opposite thing and will likely continue to do so. I search used gear sites incessantly. I guess because the feeling of getting a new cool guitar is always great. It's starting to sound a lot like a drug addiction lol So yea, I realize buying guitars makes me happy in the short term, but stepping back and getting meta, it makes me feel bad that buying guitars makes me happy in the short term. I think a lot about it these days since I'm really at the brink of how many instruments I can realistically own in a regular sized apartment here, and I'm probably in the top 90% of Tokyo apartment sizes already, and price goes up pretty exponentially from here on out. But it pains me to think about selling any of the "keepers"

I give Lee props because even if it still does not make much rational sense from a playing perspective, he's earned enough money that he doesn't seem to be wasting any distressed thoughts on any of these, firing away CS ESP orders every day. Meanwhile I go and argue with them forever about specs and try to sit down and build something for what is a reasonable price in my mind (i.e., that Roope Latvala sig was $4k last year, and now you want to charge me $7k to make it in the CS because he's not endorsed anymore??).


----------



## Alberto7

AltecGreen said:


> Which three are you missing? I can probably locate those for you.


Oh I meant I have 3 of them already, (jade, lapis lazuli, and black) but if you do run into anything else shoot me a message! I appreciate it.

I am actually not fully aware of how many colors were made for that exact model, so I'm always on the lookout for anything I don't already have.

I'm currently in no hurry to complete the collection, (been focusing a bit more on the guitar side of things the last few months) but there's a sea green on ebay that I hadn't seen before, and it is very tempting. I may need to start negotiating the price down a little


----------



## AltecGreen

Alberto7 said:


> Oh I meant I have 3 of them already, (jade, lapis lazuli, and black) but if you do run into anything else shoot me a message! I appreciate it.
> 
> I am actually not fully aware of how many colors were made for that exact model, so I'm always on the lookout for anything I don't already have.
> 
> I'm currently in no hurry to complete the collection, (been focusing a bit more on the guitar side of things the last few months) but there's a sea green on ebay that I hadn't seen before, and it is very tempting. I may need to start negotiating the price down a little


Let me ask around. If you didn't know, I'm one of the three owners of the San Francisco International Pen Show.


----------



## Alberto7

Hah! Go figure, small world! The only show I've managed to attend is Scriptus in Toronto, but SF is in my bucketlist along with DC.

Again, much appreciated! I'll keep your username in mind.


----------



## AltecGreen

Alberto7 said:


> Hah! Go figure, small world! The only show I've managed to attend is Scriptus in Toronto, but SF is in my bucketlist along with DC.
> 
> Again, much appreciated! I'll keep your username in mind.


I asked my partner who is one of the biggest Parker collectors in the world about the colors. Here's his answer.

"
These should be all the colors


Mandarin (yellow)
Lapis (two versions blue on blue and blue on white) Might be only one Canadian version
Red (both hard rubber and celluloid for flat tops)
Black (hard rubber and celluloid for flat tops)
Black and Pearl
Jade
Burgundy and Black
Marine Green
There are also colors that pop up that are slightly different variants of the US colors."


You might need more than three.


----------



## Albake21

narad said:


> It's an interesting philosophical question. When I moved US->JP, I looked at my growing boutique collection of guitars and how much of a burden they've become to house them or maintain them or move them. Some developed issues due to humidity or temperature changes. I started thinking about returning to a more player-mindset: what's the fewest guitars I could own, and be happy playing the stuff I like to play? I almost made a thread about it but then thought it'd just wind up too personal to be of any interest to anyone, but I was basically thinking an LP, a strat, a tele, a 355, a floyd superstrat, a 7-string, an 8-string. Do I need any more than that? Could I compress that into just one guitar, like one of the PRS with complex switching? I even went and tried the PS Super Eagle. I think both of these approaches made a ton of sense. From a practical view of always having an instrument to play whatever I would want, in a small enough set I could keep maintained enough to be ready-to-go whenever I want, taking minimal space and thus helping out a ton in terms of housing, freeing up a bunch of money as well, though that's not entirely the point. Money not an issue, isn't this enough?
> 
> And now I have twice as many guitars (maybe 35 or so?). They dominate the room. Some go unplayed for over a year probably because I can't get to them easily and there's not really any need. They cause endless hassle in modding them or maintaining them. All the above philosophical points made a ton of sense, I agree with them now, but I went and did the entirely opposite thing and will likely continue to do so. I search used gear sites incessantly. I guess because the feeling of getting a new cool guitar is always great. It's starting to sound a lot like a drug addiction lol So yea, I realize buying guitars makes me happy in the short term, but stepping back and getting meta, it makes me feel bad that buying guitars makes me happy in the short term. I think a lot about it these days since I'm really at the brink of how many instruments I can realistically own in a regular sized apartment here, and I'm probably in the top 90% of Tokyo apartment sizes already, and price goes up pretty exponentially from here on out. But it pains me to think about selling any of the "keepers"
> 
> I give Lee props because even if it still does not make much rational sense from a playing perspective, he's earned enough money that he doesn't seem to be wasting any distressed thoughts on any of these, firing away CS ESP orders every day. Meanwhile I go and argue with them forever about specs and try to sit down and build something for what is a reasonable price in my mind (i.e., that Roope Latvala sig was $4k last year, and now you want to charge me $7k to make it in the CS because he's not endorsed anymore??).


I'd be interested in a thread like this myself. As someone who's sold, traded, and bought close to about 50 guitars just in the past 4 years, I get it. I've really backed off in the past year and started really just honing in on keeping only guitars that truly resonate with me. Guitars that are truly special.

I haven't even bought a new guitar in a year, which is just so wrong for me haha. Like you, I also understand that new gear day feeling and how that can be a crutch for short term happiness. At one point, my collection just hit too much for a small apartment and I realized how pointless it all was.

It's a really interesting subject that I feel most of us gear nerds can relate in some way.


----------



## josh1

Who cares? Let's be real here, even if we could all afford to buy every guitar ever made, we'd still get bored and have GAS for a different one.


----------



## Xaios

Albake21 said:


> I haven't even bought a new guitar in a year, which is just so wrong for me haha.


----------



## odibrom

josh1 said:


> Who cares? Let's be real here, even if we could all afford to buy every guitar ever made, we'd still get bored and have GAS for a different one.


... this is the way...


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> I do appreciate seeing the pics from Lee, I'm not saying to stop that or to gatekeep in anyway. I just get so puzzled by these big game collectors. I just get curious as to what someone gains from owning all of these pieces. From my point of view, I'm very much happy with my collection and wouldn't trade it for a massive ultra rare collection. I like mine, because well, it's mine. Each guitar with a story that I play almost every single day.


What we're talking about here isn't either/or though. It's not about trading your collection for a massive rare one, it's adding to it and having both, and having new stories with the new stuff. Maybe they don't all get played every day, but they still have their places—even if it was just an investment. I wouldn't TRADE mine either, but Lee sure has a lot of stuff I'd like to have ALSO.


----------



## Buffnuggler

eelblack2 said:


> There’s another big player out there that has 9/50. It was a surprise to realize someone else noticed the same wow factor about this particular batch. At first I was visually impressed with the 50, but not enough to commit early, when I had the chance, and should have. If you ever get a shot at JPCS, do not fuk about, just get it. You can’t possibly go wrong, it’s just not possible. If the perfection of something stumps even Rich, you are on to something. That guy doesn’t miss anything.
> 
> I went for the ERGs first, now I’m circling back to 6’s and the basses. I’ve got eyes for 2 more 6’s, and one 6 string bass, that’ll get me to 9, but I’ll have to stumble on a resold opportunity, to get beyond 9. I’m hoping the size of cost basis for these instruments will free up a few, in coming years.



did you not like the AZs Lee? Those were my favorite of the bunch. they had the best neck shapes in my opinion and are also the lightest/most versatile. the neck thru ones were insane, and the JPCS ones with the roasted necks were even better.

i think the Prometheus is still available if you are after another six string, but i'd make sure to get the body weight on it, it looks like it might be on the heavy side. it's a cool one though for sure.

i would've loved to get the Night Owl but it sold so fast, that was my favorite RG of the bunch.


----------



## LordHar

Random observation : Thomann is expecting some RG565s in Vampire Kiss and Laser Blue.


----------



## eelblack2

1. Love 565’s and AZ’s, I’ll have to show you some pics of those. 

2. There is no way to defend or explain having or wanting this many guitars. I actually downplay how many there are, you wouldn’t believe me, anyway, if I counted them all. It is extremely fun to turn my friends loose on the herd, for a weekend, and see what they end up choosing and playing. 

3. Number two implies there is a need or reason, to justify any hobby. As long as no harm is caused to other living things, or the environment, is there really a need to justify? Assume person in this thought experiment has endless resources, and continually donates 30% of their post tax earnings to charity and medical research, every year, without fail.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> 1. Love 565’s and AZ’s, I’ll have to show you some pics of those.
> 
> 2. There is no way to defend or explain having or wanting this many guitars. I actually downplay how many there are, you wouldn’t believe me, anyway, if I counted them all. It is extremely fun to turn my friends loose on the herd, for a weekend, and see what they end up choosing and playing.
> 
> 3. Number two implies there is a need or reason, to justify any hobby. As long as no harm is caused to other living things, or the environment, is there really a need to justify? Assume person in this thought experiment has endless resources, and continually donates 30% of their post tax earnings to charity and medical research, every year, without fail.


Keep posting pics of your stuff! Awesome to see.


----------



## Decapitated

eelblack2 said:


> 1. Love 565’s and AZ’s, I’ll have to show you some pics of those.
> 
> 2. There is no way to defend or explain having or wanting this many guitars. I actually downplay how many there are, you wouldn’t believe me, anyway, if I counted them all. It is extremely fun to turn my friends loose on the herd, for a weekend, and see what they end up choosing and playing.
> 
> 3. Number two implies there is a need or reason, to justify any hobby. As long as no harm is caused to other living things, or the environment, is there really a need to justify? Assume person in this thought experiment has endless resources, and continually donates 30% of their post tax earnings to charity and medical research, every year, without fail.


I love seeing your collection and would love to come see it in person one day. No creep.


----------



## Sebastian

Decapitated said:


> I love seeing your collection and would love to come see it in person one day. No creep.


Lee could sell tickets  I'd pay to play one of his Dino LACS, even though I've spent countless hours playing it already lol


----------



## Aewrik

Not bad... like both of the RGs. I like that the binding is obscured on the white one. I wonder if it's visible in person.









Monthly New Arrival | NEWS | Ibanez guitars


Monthly New Arrival




www.ibanez.com


----------



## eelblack2

Dark Iris joins the fold. Neck thru 6, nummy. 7/50


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Dark Iris joins the fold. Neck thru 6, nummy. 7/50
> View attachment 106159



Ah nice, that was one of my favorites. But also in the camp of ... you couldn't just make this as a production j-custom??


----------



## eelblack2

True, if they were accepting orders of this tier, right now, which they aren’t. (Working on that) Also the JPCS vs Sugi vs Fujigen aspect would make it a gamble, of sorts. Not a good vs bad gamble, but a question of just HOW perfect the result is….


----------



## eelblack2

Most dealers are discounting the remaining 50th right now, I’ve been able to negotiate the last 3. If you were on the fence, make a cost+ offer now, you just MIGHT get it. I wouldn’t wait much longer, the deals are already happening.


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> True, if they were accepting orders of this tier, right now, which they aren’t. (Working on that) Also the JPCS vs Sugi vs Fujigen aspect would make it a gamble, of sorts. Not a good vs bad gamble, but a question of just HOW perfect the result is….



Yea I mean JPCS aside, if they simply put a quilt top of that level on a production j-custom, stained it that color, I'd probably buy it. More points if it was set neck or 24.75 or something, but when I see these I'm like... damn guys, it seems like you really do know that we probably don't want the same dark as shit flame top spec j-custom and you still give it to us year after year??


----------



## eelblack2

It’s the same Asymmetric Super Wizard Neck Thru (say that 5 times, fast), as these guys, I gotta say, I’m a little moistened, in anticipation…..


----------



## Neon_Knight_

eelblack2 said:


> It’s the same Asymmetric Super Wizard Neck Thru (say that 5 times, fast), as these guys, I gotta say, I’m a little moistened, in anticipation…..


What does 'asymmetric grip' mean in reality for these necks?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Neon_Knight_ said:


> What does 'asymmetric grip' mean in reality for these necks?



Neck contour is asymmetrical.




It's not a new concept, but it's definitely "had a moment" the last couple years as some brands have been really hyping them.

Like any profile, some will love it, some will hate it, most won't have a strong opinion either way.


----------



## JimF

Neon_Knight_ said:


> What does 'asymmetric grip' mean in reality for these necks?



Luthier got distracted on the belt sander


----------



## CanserDYI

eelblack2 said:


> 1. Love 565’s and AZ’s, I’ll have to show you some pics of those.
> 
> 2. There is no way to defend or explain having or wanting this many guitars. I actually downplay how many there are, you wouldn’t believe me, anyway, if I counted them all. It is extremely fun to turn my friends loose on the herd, for a weekend, and see what they end up choosing and playing.
> 
> 3. Number two implies there is a need or reason, to justify any hobby. As long as no harm is caused to other living things, or the environment, is there really a need to justify? Assume person in this thought experiment has endless resources, and continually donates 30% of their post tax earnings to charity and medical research, every year, without fail.


I really really want to be turned loose on your herd. 

Please turn me loose on your herd. 

I'd go to Echo in like a fuckin millisecond like it was the fattest most succulent sheep.


----------



## cardinal

How are people liking the recent Ibanez ebony fretboards? I'm generally not a fan of ebony boards; I tend to prefer rosewood but Ibanez Prestige seems to have stopped using it. If these ebony boards aren't cracking on people then it'd be fine.

I particularly like the new RGD but kinda wish they'd just used Richlite for the board as well as the top.


----------



## eelblack2

The response of a dealer that has touched an actual JPCS….


----------



## Ibanez Rules

I swear you miss one thread notice and miss 10 pages! I had taxes to do anyway 


Antiproduct said:


> Regarding 7 String LoPros in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBANEZ Tremolo Lo-Pro Edge - 7 String gold (2LE1UV31G)
> 
> 
> Unter anderem passend für die folgenden Ibanez Modelle: JEM7V7 Made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meinlshop.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These?


Sorry about that guys, I said that in the context of what we were talking about. I would expect someday they may do another run of gold but I don't think they're that worried right now, they're still trying to get out caught up and still do their 50th Anniversary goodies.

As you know Meinl is a distributor and a big one so no surprise they have some left in stock. Japan has no more for guitar production.


eelblack2 said:


> I wish I could teach everyone, but it’s a peculiar skill, like that Liam Neeson has in every Fing movie he’s ever made.


Still trying to figure this one out, I'm getting better at it, until I'm not.


eelblack2 said:


> May have a legendary new/old one soon. I’m still begging Rich. PLEEeeeEaAse Rich!


You don't have to beg, you just have to hit me with a number that knocks me out. When I come to I'll either say yes, no, or maybe


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> The response of a dealer that has touched an actual JPCS….



You don't like to have the guitars detuned during shipping?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

narad said:


> You don't like to have the guitars detuned during shipping?


Never detune a guitar during shipping unless it's known for snapping headstocks like SG's. Just protect it correctly.


----------



## Tree

eelblack2 said:


> The response of a dealer that has touched an actual JPCS….


Are Drop Dee newer in the game? I’ve only just started seeing them pop up in the last few weeks and they seem to get a lot of the nicer fiddles than others.


----------



## narad

Ibanez Rules said:


> Never detune a guitar during shipping unless it's known for snapping headstocks like SG's. Just protect it correctly.



This is blowing my mind reading some articles on the topic now...


----------



## cardinal

I hate receiving a guitar that's been detuned. Just make sure there's something between the strings and the frets so that some impact doesn't cause the strings to scratch into the frets. 

Except a Gibson. I detune those.


----------



## eelblack2

So here’s the weekend menu. I’m having some emotional distress working Desert’s Edge in the schedule….to crowded, on 7 this ESP I had some pigment freedom with, on 6 Tropics.

Now Tropics, my only 6 of the group, till DI gets here…..MmMWa maaA chef kiss noises.

The ESP M7 is a WHOLE other place, Desert has become number one. Of all currently. How do you juggle 2 different 7’s in one weekend? Could get complicated…..

Moving on, ahhhh Rich has re-emerged….

IN MOVIE GUY voice…….. I’m COMING for YOU


----------



## Ibanez Rules

eelblack2 said:


> So here’s the weekend menu. I’m having some emotional distress working Desert’s Edge in the schedule….to crowded, on 7 this ESP I had some pigment freedom with, on 6 Tropics.
> 
> Now Tropics, my only 6 of the group, till DI gets here…..MmMWa maaA chef kiss noises.
> 
> The ESP M7 is a WHOLE other place, Desert has become number one. Of all currently. How do you juggle 2 different 7’s in one weekend? Could get complicated…..
> 
> Moving on, ahhhh Rich has re-emerged….
> 
> IN MOVIE GUY voice…….. I’m COMING for YOU


Why juggle? I know you've had plenty of foursomes! 

^^^ This guys fucks.

[sorry, Reddit lingo]


----------



## eelblack2

This Tropics neck is TOO good, it’s Fukkin heartbreaking. No, I can’t stay on you too long….you will NOT pull me into 6’s again. Nuhuh! 

Heartbreaking like that trio blonde, and I don’t normally blonde, she CLEANED my CLOCK. Too damn good Tropics neck! Stop it!


----------



## spacebard

On ibanez Japan website

RG8020G-BQZ (Black Quartz)​











1pcアッシュ･ボディとカスタム･フィニッシュで完成するj.custom "RG8020G-BQZ" | NEWS | Ibanez guitars - アイバニーズ


Ibanez（アイバニーズ）の新着情報（1pcアッシュ･ボディとカスタム･フィニッシュで完成するj.custom "RG8020G-BQZ"）です。アイバニーズからの最新情報をご紹介します。Ibanez guitarsは、機能美を追求したスタイリッシュかつ先進的なラインナップで、ジャンルを超えた世界中のトップアーティストから愛されています。




www.ibanez.com


----------



## spacebard

On Ikebe Gakki website

J-Custom RG8570CST-NT







On Kurosawa Gakki website

J-Custom MRG17









Ibanez MRG17 - クロサワ楽器お茶の水駅前店カスタムオーダーモデル - | クロサワ楽器 お茶の水駅前店


他にはないオリジナル仕様、美しいカスタムカラー、現行モデルでは味わえない極上のサウンドでご好評いただいているクロサワ楽器オリジナル j-Custom... それが "MRG"。



www.kurosawagakki.com


----------



## technomancer

Damn that MRG17 is amazing. Wish I got along with the 17mm necks...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Has Ibanez started cranking out JC AZ's yet? Seems like a ripe market.


----------



## Alberto7

Seabeast2000 said:


> Has Ibanez started cranking out JC AZ's yet? Seems like a ripe market.


I'd be all over this more than I care to admit. I've come around on my AZ big time since I bought it a couple years ago. It is such a sweet axe.


----------



## Mboogie7

Alberto7 said:


> I'd be all over this more than I care to admit. I've come around on my AZ big time since I bought it a couple years ago. It is such a sweet axe.


It’s interesting to hear you say that. I’ve had mine for 2 years come May, and i literally just started jelling with it maybe 3 months ago and it’s quickly become my favorite.


----------



## Millul

Can maybe Rich and Lee convince Ibby that the AZ prestige series needs more interesting finishes? Ok? Goodthanksbye


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Millul said:


> Can maybe Rich and Lee convince Ibby that the AZ prestige series needs more interesting finishes? Ok? Goodthanksbye


Can you define what you mean by interesting? Do you want one in Shocking Pink?


----------



## eelblack2

I DO have a Prestige AZ 7 string sent to my paint guy. Maybe when it’s done, we’ll wave it under Ibanez’s nose and see what happens. I’ll still have to decide on pickguard material, and get it cut. See? I geek out on customizations, just like anyone else!


----------



## Alberto7

Mboogie7 said:


> It’s interesting to hear you say that. I’ve had mine for 2 years come May, and i literally just started jelling with it maybe 3 months ago and it’s quickly become my favorite.


For you too eh? I feel like when I first got it, I had trouble letting go of a few small "defects" that turned out to not really be functional. Mine has the tiniest neck pocket gap that frankly is no trouble at all, and it has one fret position that doesn't sustain quite as long (suspected dead spot rather than a high fret). Any tuning issues I may have initially had were averted by using a little powdered graphite on the nut and bridge. I also, for some reason, decided I didn't like the Hyperion pickups and changed them to a Holy Diver/Emerald set. After a couple of months I started missing the sweeter and warmer tones of the Hyperions, and the combinations with the DynaMix system just sounded so much better with them. I recently swapped the Hyperions back in, and my goodness do I love this guitar now. It plays like absolute butter, it looks classy and sexy, the neck is glorious, and it sounds so buttery smooth, but so angry when asked to do angry. A stock Prestige AZ is my desert island guitar at the moment.

A J.Custom version of it would be great, though I'd frankly need to think of specs.


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> I DO have a Prestige AZ 7 string sent to my paint guy. Maybe when it’s done, we’ll wave it under Ibanez’s nose and see what happens. I’ll still have to decide on pickguard material, and get it cut. See? I geek out on customizations, just like anyone else!


I also want one of these Prestige AZ 7s at some point, even though I'm not much of a 7-string guy anymore (only 6s or 8s for me for now). They look so nice and chunky. I wonder about that neck, and the Hyperions are tuned to handle the B string.


----------



## Albake21

I'm waiting for the day Ibanez makes an AZ with an ebony board. I'll grab one once that happens, just not a fan of roasted maple.


----------



## josh1

Albake21 said:


> I'm waiting for the day Ibanez makes an AZ with an ebony board. I'll grab one once that happens, just not a fan of roasted maple.


Regular maple would be sick too


----------



## Albake21

josh1 said:


> Regular maple would be sick too


I'd be down for Ibanez to make a tribute RG550 maple fretboard but with the AZ model


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Alberto7 said:


> For you too eh? I feel like when I first got it, I had trouble letting go of a few small "defects" that turned out to not really be functional. Mine has the tiniest neck pocket gap that frankly is no trouble at all, and it has one fret position that doesn't sustain quite as long (suspected dead spot rather than a high fret). Any tuning issues I may have initially had were averted by using a little powdered graphite on the nut and bridge. I also, for some reason, decided I didn't like the Hyperion pickups and changed them to a Holy Diver/Emerald set. After a couple of months I started missing the sweeter and warmer tones of the Hyperions, and the combinations with the DynaMix system just sounded so much better with them. I recently swapped the Hyperions back in, and my goodness do I love this guitar now. It plays like absolute butter, it looks classy and sexy, the neck is glorious, and it sounds so buttery smooth, but so angry when asked to do angry. A stock Prestige AZ is my desert island guitar at the moment.
> 
> A J.Custom version of it would be great, though I'd frankly need to think of specs.


It took me a long time to appreciate them as they're such a radical departure from my normal double lockers and I hate the imperfect return. I found it was those HARP tuners though, you have to detune into tune, the opposite of normal, and then it stays in tune extremely well for a non locking system.


----------



## cardinal

I would love an AZ7 with a rosewood board. Not a huge fan of the look of a baked maple board. I still don't understand the appeal of that style guitar with 24 frets either.


----------



## Alberto7

Ibanez Rules said:


> It took me a long time to appreciate them as they're such a radical departure from my normal double lockers and I hate the imperfect return. I found it was those HARP tuners though, you have to detune into tune, the opposite of normal, and then it stays in tune extremely well for a non locking system.


Huh, 2 years of ownership and I never figured this out. Will be trying it out later, thanks for the tip.

I gotta say I'm not crazy about the HAPM tuners either, but I'm pretty used to them by now. I appreciate the idea, but string changes become a pain, which is what I normally want locking tuners to avoid.


----------



## Millul

Ibanez Rules said:


> Can you define what you mean by interesting? Do you want one in Shocking Pink?



To be clear, I'm referring to the non-pickguard model - gloss body finish would already make it a lot better in my eyes (can't stand either the black satin nor the sunburst satin) and a couple more variations would be welcome. No need to be Shocking Pink or Lambo Green outlandish


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Alberto7 said:


> Huh, 2 years of ownership and I never figured this out. Will be trying it out later, thanks for the tip.
> 
> I gotta say I'm not crazy about the HAPM tuners either, but I'm pretty used to them by now. I appreciate the idea, but string changes become a pain, which is what I normally want locking tuners to avoid.


Say it like you mean it, using a nickel to unlock a tuner SUCKS!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Millul said:


> To be clear, I'm referring to the non-pickguard model - gloss body finish would already make it a lot better in my eyes (can't stand either the black satin nor the sunburst satin) and a couple more variations would be welcome. No need to be Shocking Pink or Lambo Green outlandish


They've done quite a few in gloss, granted the limiteds were all gloss and expensive but they've done gloss regular production.


----------



## Alberto7

Ibanez Rules said:


> Say it like you mean it, using a nickel to unlock a tuner SUCKS!


Ok you win, it does suck and I have thought on occasion of switching them for regular Gotoh Magnum tuners


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Thank you for your honesty!


----------



## cip 123

Ibanez Rules said:


> Can you define what you mean by interesting? Do you want one in Shocking Pink?


An RG550-esque AZ could look sick.


----------



## Leviathus

Idk bout neon flavored AZs, might clash with the whole "grown up" appeal/aesthetic. Guess i'd have to see one to know how i really feel, could be cool. Imo quilted/flame tops would be more fun.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Leviathus said:


> Idk bout neon flavored AZs, might clash with the whole "grown up" appeal/aesthetic. Guess i'd have to see one to know how i really feel, could be cool. Imo quilted/flame tops would be more fun.


Wait until you find out about the 2022 AZ Premium line


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Leviathus said:


> Idk bout neon flavored AZs, might clash with the whole "grown up" appeal/aesthetic. Guess i'd have to see one to know how i really feel, could be cool. Imo quilted/flame tops would be more fun.


They've done some great exotic wood models that really fit the vibe of the guitar. The AZ2402FFRB with flame maple neck and fretboard, some were just stunning and what I believe works best with these, some were just OK but still really nice.. But I don't know how many asked if I had that pale pink in stock, I'd have never ordered that, looked like a dusty box to me but I guess it had some buyers out there.


----------



## Millul

Ibanez Rules said:


> They've done some great exotic wood models that really fit the vibe of the guitar. The AZ2402FFRB with flame maple neck and fretboard, some were just stunning and what I believe works best with these, some were just OK but still really nice.. But I don't know how many asked if I had that pale pink in stock, I'd have never ordered that, looked like a dusty box to me but I guess it had some buyers out there.



Ok now this is something...!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

There's always more


----------



## oremus91

AZ colors have been fine imo, its the AZ 7 colors that are pretty boring, but since its really the only guitar in its category without a razorthin neck maybe I can settle for *yawn* black on black. Was really hoping they would do at least one new color this year for them.


----------



## nikt

Not sure if it was posted already


----------



## Lemonbaby

Alberto7 said:


> I gotta say I'm not crazy about the HAPM tuners either, but I'm pretty used to them by now. I appreciate the idea, but string changes become a pain, which is what I normally want locking tuners to avoid.


HAPM tuners were invented to avoid string trees. So tha AZ series has a worst-of-both-worlds concept.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The HAPM tuners are basically just height adjustable versions of their original Magnum lock design, right? I use those on my Floyd and Evertune equipped guitars because the locking function is entirely redundant and facilitate quick (lazy) string changes without big ol’ knobs on the back.

Anyway, I just detune them until the string unlocks itself (no coins or screwdrivers).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Satch talking about his upcoming sig. Looks like he's resurrecting the old Big Bad Moon JS1/540 prototype. 22 frets, HSS (2 Sstch Tracks, 1 Satchur8), 80s style 3 toggle switches, gold tinted chrome finish.

This is awesome and possibly Satch's most unique sig since the JS700.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Satch talking about his upcoming sig. Looks like he's resurrecting the old Big Bad Moon JS1/540 prototype. 22 frets, HSS (2 Sstch Tracks, 1 Satchur8), 80s style 3 toggle switches, gold tinted chrome finish.
> 
> This is awesome and possibly Satch's most unique sig since the JS700.



Throwback guitars are always fun. 

I've been curious about the Satchur8 pickup. Don't hear much about it tbh.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Throwback guitars are always fun.
> 
> I've been curious about the Satchur8 pickup. Don't hear much about it tbh.



Joe needs to do a prog/djent collab song with the kids to get his gear back into the buzz.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

So much for keeping the JS50th secret.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

eelblack2 said:


> Tropics joins the soirée. 6/50
> View attachment 105998


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Throwback guitars are always fun.



More than just a throwback. Hard to keep a secret when the man shared it himself.


----------



## eelblack2

Start saving now, next year releases you’ll cream your jeans. I haven’t said YES, everything please, to an upcoming lineup in quite some time, lol. It felt GOOD!


----------



## smck96

eelblack2 said:


> Start saving now, next year releases you’ll cream your jeans. I haven’t said YES, everything please, to an upcoming lineup in quite some time, lol. It felt GOOD!


Early 2023? Are there going to be summer NAMM releases?


----------



## eelblack2

No idea dates, but it has to be soon. Lineup seems fully baked, just waiting on public announcements.

I’m assuming that’s why Joe is starting to show off now. Unrelated, paisley looks really good on a JS! I’m tempted to take that latest red JS and do laser etched paisley over the top, now that I see how good it looks.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> No idea dates, but it has to be soon. Lineup seems fully baked, just waiting on public announcements.
> 
> I’m assuming that’s why Joe is starting to show off now. Unrelated, paisley looks really good on a JS! I’m tempted to take that latest red JS and do laser etched paisley over the top, now that I see how good it looks.


Did you ever see the pink paisley RG1527M that I refinished years ago? Don't have it any more and just have these lousy pics I think


----------



## CapinCripes

Still praying for one day vai loosening his grip on hsh and pickgarded rg7s. I need a 550 seven string. So a 7550 I guess.


----------



## KentBrockman

I am hoping for a direct-mounted 6-string S Prestige with a trem and a black headstock. Is that so much to ask?!


----------



## Xaios

eelblack2 said:


> Start saving now, next year releases you’ll cream your jeans. I haven’t said YES, everything please, to an upcoming lineup in quite some time, lol. It felt GOOD!


Okay, just tell me this. Is it good for 7-stringers?


----------



## Leviathus

I assume there's some fancy new Vai sig coming, though i hopes it's not too (Sugi) fancy. I always feel this way when a NAMM show approaches though, and am usually wrong...

I'd love if they put out a bare bones Fujigen JEM with the usual accoutrements (evos, edge, scalloped 21-24, etc..) in a Fendery colorway for under $3k, sort of a "players" JEM. I'm very sure this won't be happening tho. My guess is PIA 7-string (EDIT: or 50th HAM Vai sig of some sort..).


----------



## jwade

I keep expecting the burnt Universe to be announced, or some other anniversary type of release.

It would be cool if Steve was using 7s a lot again, because it seems unlikely that they'll do a MIJ UV again otherwise.


----------



## wdvu2hegdfuhj

won't there be more releases soon next month?


----------



## Leviathus

wdvu2hegdfuhj said:


> won't there be more releases soon next month?


Later this week.


----------



## JimF

I'd love:
RGD in a sensible colour, not boring black with a tropical bezel.
More Doomburst Prestige guitars
Something along the lines of a RG652 but without the maple board and awful poplar burl colorschemes.


----------



## StevenC

*cracks knuckles*

RG8 with an Edge 2022


----------



## Perge

JimF said:


> I'd love:
> RGD in a sensible colour, not boring black with a tropical bezel.
> More Doomburst Prestige guitars
> Something along the lines of a RG652 but without the maple board and awful poplar burl colorschemes.


Hell at this point just give me another black rgd7421 and I'd be happy. The finishes on all of their 7x21 models have been absolute garbage for awhile now.


----------



## trem licking

StevenC said:


> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> RG8 with an Edge 2022


Absolutely this. Ibanez is funny, they'll make crazy instruments with their proprietary hardware (fixed edge 3 bridge?!) but won't make an 8 string with a rad trem. I thought they'd be among the first when the whole 8 string thing exploded... Especially considering they've always been a trem-centric guitar company. Really fell off the wagon here


----------



## Quiet Coil

Multi scale 8 that’s _not_ bottom tier, preferably headless (so Quest series).


----------



## Crungy

trem licking said:


> Absolutely this. Ibanez is funny, they'll make crazy instruments with their proprietary hardware (fixed edge 3 bridge?!) but won't make an 8 string with a rad trem. I thought they'd be among the first when the whole 8 string thing exploded... Especially considering they've always been a trem-centric guitar company. Really fell off the wagon here


Did they ever make a fixed edge for 7 string? That's what I want goddamit


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

more pointy shit 

prestige 7 string xiphos 

not shit tier destroyer


----------



## JimF

TheBolivianSniper said:


> not shit tier destroyer



Vogg signature?....


----------



## Matt08642

My prediction: a bunch of Premium stuff with nice features priced like a prestige used to be, and a handful of new prestige series with SS frets and “fancy” appointments that cost the same as a PRS.


----------



## Albake21

Matt08642 said:


> My prediction: a bunch of Premium stuff with nice features priced like a prestige used to be, and a handful of new prestige series with SS frets and “fancy” appointments that cost the same as a PRS.


I look at it as potential used gear purchase in the future


----------



## jwade

JimF said:


> Vogg signature?....


It would definitely be a perfect time to release a 7 string Destroyer for Vogg and a 7 string Iceman for Wes Hauch


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt08642 said:


> My prediction: a bunch of Premium stuff with nice features priced like a prestige used to be, and a handful of new prestige series with SS frets and “fancy” appointments that cost the same as a PRS.



Maybe a PRS 15 or 20 years ago if we're talking core. 

Even the most expensive regular Prestige is still ~$2600, and that's after a recent price hike. You can barely get an E-II for that kind of money and forget an actual ESP, which really are about $1k more than a core Custom 24, which is nuts. 

Prices are going up again, but it's not as extreme as the last hike and should see the 5k series stay under $3k. 

It's the regular Indo stuff that's seen the biggest price increases relative to quality. Almost $1k for a fucking Standard is nuts. I thought I'd be in a old folks home when that would happen.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And just like that, the thread has been reset back to speculations. 

I do love the look of the goldboy, and can't wait to see the black paisley in production.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And just like that, the thread has been reset back to speculations.
> 
> I do love the look of the goldboy, and can't wait to see the black paisley in production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 108440



I'd absolutely hate to use them, but I always loved the pickup selector systems with individual switches

Also see: Fender Elite Strat/Zion Ty Tabor Sig, with the push/push buttons


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd absolutely hate to use them, but I always loved the pickup selector systems with individual switches



My very first guitar was a Filippino copy of an Ibanez Radius with the same toggle switch system so I guess I'm accustomed to the concept, and perhaps also a hint of nostalgia on my end. Miraculously, there's a 540P not far from me I posted in the GAS thread that's still available. I probably should buy it....

While we're all speculating on stuff we want but probably won't get.... Genesis 540P or 540R... come on Ibanez you cowards!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A mass-produced 540P (II optional) would be sweet. The V1 540P is getting rarer and pricier, and it was IMO Ibanez's most underrated shape.


----------



## Pizko

Are there any rumors about a new Evertune model or a six string baritone?


----------



## Vegetta

Ibanez Rules said:


> Say it like you mean it, using a nickel to unlock a tuner SUCKS!


The old Kahler I had on my ESP strat needed a penny to loosen the locking nut pads. It sucked.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd absolutely hate to use them, but I always loved the pickup selector systems with individual switches
> 
> Also see: Fender Elite Strat/Zion Ty Tabor Sig, with the push/push buttons


I have an old Schecter Dream Machine with 3 3-way toggles that is so cool but unusable.


----------



## cardinal

I had a Tom Anderson with the Switcheroo system that I hated. The saving grace was the Blower switch that toggled you immediately to the full bridge pickup. So if you planned ahead you could always seemlessly switch to and from the full bridge pickup to another combination, but still too much hassle IMHO.

Where are the new announcements? I have to feel that disappointment when it's confirmed there's no PIA 7 coming.


----------



## Mitri

Multiscale everything...especially Talman. Even more especially so if those Talman are shorter multiscales around 25 1/2 - 24" or thereabouts.

A selectable, in-guitar nu-tube screamer.

Guitar-porn calenders of obscure/decadent LACS.

Add a fork to the multi-tool so we can begin to feast on word salad model names like RG 22rofl bbq.

P.S. Print the guitar-porn calenders on sustainable materials.


----------



## Boojakki

+1 for the Talman multiscale shortscale idea. That would be very cool.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New Tom Quayle sig is on the site.









TQMS1 | TQM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


TQMS1 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Bloody_Inferno said:


> New Tom Quayle sig is on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TQMS1 | TQM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> TQMS1 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com


I hate tortoise shell pickguards
On seafoam green nonetheless
This is very far from a guitar I can appreciate


----------



## Leviathus

Here we are...






Appropriately named "Blue Powder" finish.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

'Blue Powder' finish. Love it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And for the djenters.









JBM9999 | JBM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


JBM9999 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com











EDIT, rather than do one post at a time. 

Nita's new sig. Glad she's getting the prestige treatment. Edge Zero with the ZPS, just like her actual Ibbys. 









JIVAX2 | JIVA | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


JIVAX2 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## Xaeldaren

That bridge is cool. Interesting choice to go with Ibanez pickups instead of his sig in the bridge and a Dimarzio rail in the neck.


----------



## Antiproduct

I will buy that fuckn JBM some day


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Surprised Kiko kept his sig as it is
He has shown a lot of interest towards the AZ lately

Also...wonder if Ibanez has restarted to produce the Jake Bowen/Titan in Japan


----------



## BTS

Oooo. That jake bowen sig looks great!


----------



## Surveyor 777

OK, I really have had no interest in the PIA since the day it was released. 

But now.......


----------



## Surveyor 777

And then that Nita sig - mmm. I have her regular signature but this one looks way better.


----------



## MFB

Damn, that Powder Blue one is nice. Not crazy about HSH but if I was in the market for a super-strat, that's definitely one I'd consider.


----------



## Thesius

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And for the djenters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBM9999 | JBM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> JBM9999 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, rather than do one post at a time.
> 
> Nita's new sig. Glad she's getting the prestige treatment. Edge Zero with the ZPS, just like her actual Ibbys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIVAX2 | JIVA | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> JIVAX2 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com


I was gonna make my own copy of his LACS but guess I don't need to now


----------



## prlgmnr

I'm looking forward to forgetting about these and only remembering them when 2023 NAMM rolls around and I think "wow these new guitars look cool...... did the 2022 ones actually get into shops yet?"


----------



## tian

Bloody_Inferno said:


> New Tom Quayle sig is on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TQMS1 | TQM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> TQMS1 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com


Hawt. 

Anyone know if this body shape is the same as the FR from a few years back or something different?


----------



## odibrom

tian said:


> Hawt.
> 
> Anyone know if this body shape is the same as the FR from a few years back or something different?


neck joint may have a different sculpture...?... similar to the AZs...?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tian said:


> Hawt.
> 
> Anyone know if this body shape is the same as the FR from a few years back or something different?



It is not the same, pretty close though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Xaeldaren said:


> That bridge is cool. Interesting choice to go with Ibanez pickups instead of his sig in the bridge and a Dimarzio rail in the neck.



Jake Bown's insta stories have confirmed they're new Dimarzio signatures coming in the future.


----------



## Crungy

Has there been any talk or hints of a 7 string version of the JB9999?


----------



## danbox

Man I want those jbm models without the painted neck


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Bloody_Inferno said:


> New Tom Quayle sig is on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TQMS1 | TQM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> TQMS1 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com



Not exactly sold on this one on the whole, but I love that is has a mini-humbucker in the neck. 

The more mini-hums, that better.


----------



## Soya

Cool to see the JBM in production, absolutely love that thing. Would be cool to own one someday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 'Blue Powder' finish. Love it.





Bloody_Inferno said:


> And for the djenters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBM9999 | JBM | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> JBM9999 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com








Also I thought the JBM bridge was the Hipshot Ibby bridge at first glance.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Any word on the price of the blue jake and the blue vai?


----------



## Selkoid

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also I thought the JBM bridge was the Hipshot Ibby bridge at first glance.



So did I, has this bridge been on anything else before?

Gibraltar Elite Bridge​The Gibraltar Elite bridge is constructed with machined brass and features more mass, which supports better transfer of string vibration and better resonance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Selkoid said:


> So did I, has this bridge been on anything else before?
> 
> Gibraltar Elite Bridge​The Gibraltar Elite bridge is constructed with machined brass and features more mass, which supports better transfer of string vibration and better resonance.


Just on a J-custom or two it seems?


----------



## soldierkahn

Crungy said:


> Did they ever make a fixed edge for 7 string? That's what I want goddamit



they made 5 and only 5 the last time i asked around. All of them are on LACS guitars. One is on a Dino Cazares Demanufacture LACS (Nick from AxePalace has this one), one is on the Ryan Shuck LACS (with blue led inlays), and i believe the other 3 went on Meshuggah customs but I could be wrong. 

i almost had the Ryan Shuck LACS until the douche-bag ghosted me.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## cardinal

PIA35TH


----------



## RevDrucifer

The guy doing those swirls for the PIA 35th does some pretty crazy shit with swirling. It’s like swirling 2.0. 






Can’t say I‘m digging the contrast between the paint and the hardware, you’d think for a line they went with over the top pickup covers with they’d do something more for this, but it DOES say Prototype on the sign.


----------



## Albake21

I'm scared of the price, but damn I love that new JBM. Crossing my fingers for more RGAs.


----------



## Agalloch

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also I thought the JBM bridge was the Hipshot Ibby bridge at first glance.



Ha, same. I love that Ibanez was like, "Let's just copy Hipshot's sick-ass Ibby bridge." And it _is_ a great bridge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

tofudoom said:


> Ha, same. I love that Ibanez was like, "Let's just copy Hipshot's sick-ass Ibby bridge." And it _is_ a great bridge.


"Can I copy your homework?"
"sure just change it up a bit so it's not obvious"


----------



## Neon_Knight_

RevDrucifer said:


> The guy doing those swirls for the PIA 35th does some pretty crazy shit with swirling. It’s like swirling 2.0.
> 
> View attachment 108615
> 
> View attachment 108616
> 
> 
> Can’t say I‘m digging the contrast between the paint and the hardware, you’d think for a line they went with over the top pickup covers with they’d do something more for this, but it DOES say Prototype on the sign.


Is it the same guy who did this swirl for Steve?
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E057ieTWUAIM8ko?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


----------



## eelblack2

There’s some limited stuff they haven’t addressed yet.


----------



## technomancer

RevDrucifer said:


> The guy doing those swirls for the PIA 35th does some pretty crazy shit with swirling. It’s like swirling 2.0.
> 
> View attachment 108615
> 
> View attachment 108616
> 
> 
> Can’t say I‘m digging the contrast between the paint and the hardware, you’d think for a line they went with over the top pickup covers with they’d do something more for this, but it DOES say Prototype on the sign.



Always wondered why nobody had done traditional paper marbling on a guitar... and there it is.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Is it the same guy who did this swirl for Steve?
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E057ieTWUAIM8ko?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


Yes, his name is David Bonvillain,


----------



## Hollowway

I don’t know what I like more - the color of the blue powder, or the fact that it’s named blue powder. Makes me wonder why this is the first time they’re using that as a color, since it’s such an obvious choice.

What’s the story on that Pia 35th? Is that a for real thing? I’m going to guess it’s way out of my price range, but I’m curious about it.


----------



## Leviathus

Hollowway said:


> What’s the story on that Pia 35th? Is that a for real thing? I’m going to guess it’s way out of my price range, but I’m curious about it.


The prototype is at NAMM. Specs aren't finalized. 

I assume it'll be officially announced at some point. I guess it could get canned a la the Tosin prototype some years back, but seems doubtful as Vai isn't leaving Ibanez anytime soon.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Always wondered why nobody had done traditional paper marbling on a guitar... and there it is.



A lot of brand collaborations going on. Lynch x Soldano. Abasi x EBMM. And now, Ibanez x Etsy.


----------



## ChrisLA

None of those in the poll, I'd like to see more fixed bridge models like a PIA or JEM or in PARTICULAR, for me, some Prestige JS fixed bridge stuff. My JS6000 is a favourite of mine, and I'm constantly on the lookout for a JS6, JS1600 or another JS6000 even. It's a bit surprising actually, double locking stuff is (I feel) dinosaur stuff, the younger generation players are non-locking or fixed bridge all the way. The bane of the Signature Model I guess.


----------



## jwade

So everything's already been shown then?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I see the usual dealer facebook groups saying they are getting the new models but it’s ”limited.” Is this just dealer hype speak or do you think things like the new blue PIA and jake Bowen would actually be limited quantities?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> A lot of brand collaborations going on. Lynch x Soldano. Abasi x EBMM. And now, Ibanez x Etsy.



 

I do have to say while I appreciate the snark, and I know it will be WAY more than I will ever drop on an Ibanez, that thing looks amazing


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> I do have to say while I appreciate the snark, and I know it will be WAY more than I will ever drop on an Ibanez, that thing looks amazing


I mean, I'm all for it. The effect is great. But have you been to that guy's website? A lot of pretentiousness about bringing art to guitars, for someone who's applying techniques you can probably learn from a crafty mom doing classes for kids at the YMCA. At least the swirl people weren't pretending they were doing fine art when they were dunking guitars into garbage bins.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

narad said:


> A lot of brand collaborations going on. Lynch x Soldano. Abasi x EBMM. And now, Ibanez x Etsy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I mean, I'm all for it. The effect is great. But have you been to that guy's website? A lot of pretentiousness about bringing art to guitars, for someone who's applying techniques you can probably learn from a crafty mom doing classes for kids at the YMCA. At least the swirl people weren't pretending they were doing fine art when they were dunking guitars into garbage bins.



Yeah, some of it is cool, but it doesn't have the charm of the original swirls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> I see the usual dealer facebook groups saying they are getting the new models but it’s ”limited.” Is this just dealer hype speak or do you think things like the new blue PIA and jake Bowen would actually be limited quantities?


ProbAbly due to supply constraints.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OmegaSlayer said:


> Surprised Kiko kept his sig as it is
> He has shown a lot of interest towards the AZ lately



I noticed he hasn't been playing it lately. I did notice he now has a green RGA. On top of that he's starting to use Les Pauls a lot.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I noticed he hasn't been playing it lately. I did notice he now has a green RGA. On top of that he's starting to use Les Pauls a lot.


I hope it's not the classic "pull" by Mustaine that has made some guitarists jump from brand to brand


----------



## soul_lip_mike

He did a rig run down video on his YouTube a while back where he talked about all his guitars and which songs he uses them on. He had a les Paul modern he would use for certain ones but still a lot of ibby’s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OmegaSlayer said:


> I hope it's not the classic "pull" by Mustaine that has made some guitarists jump from brand to brand





soul_lip_mike said:


> He did a rig run down video on his YouTube a while back where he talked about all his guitars and which songs he uses them on. He had a les Paul modern he would use for certain ones but still a lot of ibby’s.



I actually just went back to the video and yeah, the black Les Paul Modern is the one he's been using on this tour recently. Surprised how much he used it, too.

And yeah, going back in this video, I can see why you're surprised a new Kiko AZ sig didn't come out. He has a prototype here I forgot he had.


----------



## syzygy

OmegaSlayer said:


> Surprised Kiko kept his sig as it is
> He has shown a lot of interest towards the AZ lately
> 
> Also...wonder if Ibanez has restarted to produce the Jake Bowen/Titan in Japan


Jake said on Insta that it was gonna be made in Japan. 

Which has me waaaaaay more interested in it. This is already one of my favorite guitars that's ever been made purely from an aesthetic standpoint.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The website itself also says Made in Japan. 

Also FWIW, the neck pickup does say DiMarzio on it. Super hard to see, but it's there. Curious how these new pickups sound.


----------



## r33per

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


As the owner of a 10th and 90ham, I would like to say:


----------



## OmegaSlayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I actually just went back to the video and yeah, the black Les Paul Modern is the one he's been using on this tour recently. Surprised how much he used it, too.
> 
> And yeah, going back in this video, I can see why you're surprised a new Kiko AZ sig didn't come out. He has a prototype here I forgot he had.



I still prefer his old ESP


and even the Tagima K1 had its charme



The Kiko series is really a run of the mill guitar, really nothing that stands out

And yeah, the titan is made in Japan, it's written gigantic on Ibby's website, and well, the Titan is a guitar that stands out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I would have liked it if they could somehow include a middle pickup on the ESP. But yeah overall, the ESP is cooler. 
I wonder why he switched? ESP didn't plan on doing a worldwide release of his sig?


----------



## Leviathus

r33per said:


> As the owner of a 10th and 90ham, I would like to say:


Yeah, a little overkill with the gold. Needs black pickups or something.


----------



## Hollowway

Leviathus said:


> Yeah, a little overkill with the gold. Needs black pickups or something.


Yeah, you can’t have the only contrast being a generic neck with dot inlays. If the FB had some sort of gold tx, or if the body wasn’t all gold, maybe it would work. But it looks like someone was trying to make a statement with literally everyone being gold, and then just slapped a strat neck on and called it a day.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, you can’t have the only contrast being a generic neck with dot inlays. If the FB had some sort of gold tx, or if the body wasn’t all gold, maybe it would work. But it looks like someone was trying to make a statement with literally everyone being gold, and then just slapped a strat neck on and called it a day.


There's so much gold that the non-gold parts (switches, screws on pick-up mounting ring, various parts of bridge etc.) look out of place...almost like they ran out of gold plating or something. Those non-gold parts would blend in nicely if the pickups were black (with gold pole pieces / rails).


----------



## Neon_Knight_

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I noticed he hasn't been playing it lately. I did notice he now has a green RGA. On top of that he's starting to use Les Pauls a lot.


His green RGA is the KIKO200 signature model, which followed the KIKO100 (red sabre). He also had a LACS sabre with a quilted blue/green top, but that was stolen.

Last time I saw him live (with Megadeth in 2017), he mostly used his red KIKO100, but from memory I think he did bring out a Les Paul at some point...can't be certain though.


----------



## wdvu2hegdfuhj

Is that it for the midyear releases, just signature models? Was hoping for more production RGs, maybe a 7 string.


----------



## Loomer

I'll be honest, that Jake Bowen sig is calling to me, even though I can't stand the colour at all.


----------



## gunch

holy shit that jake bowen


----------



## Antiproduct

Loomer said:


> I'll be honest, that Jake Bowen sig is calling to me, even though I can't stand the colour at all.


I think he personally has a red version too so this will come in the future too I guess?


----------



## shpence

Antiproduct said:


> I think he personally has a red version too so this will come in the future too I guess?


I was hoping for the red one + roasted maple neck which I would've purchased immediately.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

27 frets. I am going to buy one and I bet I'll never go past 24.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^ Yeah, me too. I'll probably never use the extra frets, but having them really makes me want this guitar. Ridiculous, I know.

I'm definitely going to order a JBM9999 as soon as I'm able. The only thing that bugs me is the black bridge. Why? It would look way better if the bridge matched the rest of the hardware. Whatever though, that is a minor issue in my book.


----------



## trem licking

Having more frets makes reaching the 24th all that much easier


----------



## Loomer

Antiproduct said:


> I think he personally has a red version too so this will come in the future too I guess?


That doesn't really change anything for me tbh. I like black guitars, and that's it


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Loomer said:


> That doesn't really change anything for me tbh. I like black guitars, and that's it


I'm sure your collection still has plenty of colour variety though - matte black, gloss black, "galaxy black" etc.  

I own three Galaxy Black RGs, but they all have a very different aesthetic imo. I wish they made a black Prestige Xiphos...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Loomer said:


> That doesn't really change anything for me tbh. I like black guitars, and that's it


I remember the period of time when James and Kirk only played black guitars (I know white explorers were there before) and Lars had the sick white Tama kit kit with black hardware. Now it's purple sparkles, a gold les paul, and other bright colors. Weird!


----------



## Decapitated

soul_lip_mike said:


> 27 frets. I am going to buy one and I bet I'll never go past 24.


Pffftt…12 for me. #chuglife


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

That Jake Bowen sig being a whopping $3299 USD really killed my idea that I'd get one. Getting three more frets and losing his signature pickups is a really weird trade-off at that price point.


----------



## DCM_Allan

FromTheMausoleum said:


> That Jake Bowen sig being a whopping $3299 USD really killed my idea that I'd get one. Getting three more frets and losing his signature pickups is a really weird trade-off at that price point.


that’s the MAP price, not the final price, wait until it gets released to see the correct price.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

FromTheMausoleum said:


> That Jake Bowen sig being a whopping $3299 USD really killed my idea that I'd get one. Getting three more frets and losing his signature pickups is a really weird trade-off at that price point.


I mean it’s a MIJ sig what would you expect?


----------



## syzygy

FromTheMausoleum said:


> That Jake Bowen sig being a whopping $3299 USD really killed my idea that I'd get one. Getting three more frets and losing his signature pickups is a really weird trade-off at that price point.


Plus they're his signature pickups, they just happen to be new unreleased ones, so the site has no info on 'em. I keep checking the DiMarzio website like a madman for updates.


----------



## SamSam

soul_lip_mike said:


> I mean it’s a MIJ sig what would you expect?




To not be that close to the price of an Aristides Raw series? (For me at least)


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

SamSam said:


> To not be that close to the price of an Aristides Raw series? (For me at least)


Exactly, I've gotten used Aristides for much less than the new Bowen sig. I didn't realize that's what the MAP price was as that's the price it's listed at on Axe Palace but even if it's closer to $2600~ I still don't see the value, maybe if it had a LoPro.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Honestly. 3299 is not bad for a japanese artist model. If you like it, buy it. If you don't, stop whining. 

But this is SSO so I will throw my complaint in too. It's not 7 string.


----------



## SamSam

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Honestly. 3299 is not bad for a japanese artist model. If you like it, buy it. If you don't, stop whining.
> 
> But this is SSO so I will throw my complaint in too. It's not 7 string.


This is the Ibanez discussion thread. Not the Ibanez praise thread.


----------



## Metropolis

I would say that JBM will be around 2500-3000€$, glad they made it a production model, I really like the looks of it and sleek RGA body shape.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I was quoted $2900 for the new jake Bowen and $3150 for the new PIA (USD).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DCM_Allan said:


> that’s the MAP price, not the final price, wait until it gets released to see the correct price.





DCM_Allan said:


> that’s the MAP price, not the final price, wait until it gets released to see the correct price.



You got it confused; MSRP is the "suggested" price, and MAP is the "final" price. So yeah the $3300 price tag appears to be accurate.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Minimum ADVERTISED price. Dealers go lower they just can’t post the price on their site.


----------



## NoodleFace

Didn't want to make a new thread. There's a 1550m on reverb for a good price but what the hell is up with this maple fretboard?

Is this water/humidity damage? It looks strange


----------



## Wucan

NoodleFace said:


> Didn't want to make a new thread. There's a 1550m on reverb for a good price but what the hell is up with this maple fretboard?
> 
> Is this water/humidity damage? It looks strange



I'm no expert, but unfinished maple will absorb dirt and oil over time. The stains may be residues of whatever cleaning product they used on the fretboard.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham

NoodleFace said:


> Didn't want to make a new thread. There's a 1550m on reverb for a good price but what the hell is up with this maple fretboard?
> 
> Is this water/humidity damage? It looks strange
> View attachment 109071


Wouldn't risk it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> Minimum ADVERTISED price. Dealers go lower they just can’t post the price on their site.





Everyone complains about Rich's pricing, but he'll get you a great deal if you let him.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone complains about Rich's pricing, but he'll get you a great deal if you let him.


Someday I might be able to order and get replacements in a few weeks or couple months again. Right now it takes 10 months get replacement inventory. I have 250 guitars on back order so it's not for lack of trying. Dealers can't discount what they can't replace or very soon we'll be dealers with no inventory. And it's not like our costs haven't gone thru the roof. I spent $105 to ship a JS to California last week.


----------



## tian

Quests are apparently starting to come in stock for anyone interested.


----------



## tian

So this just arrived this morning and.... *deep sigh*. 

TLDR, shit wiring.




First the good. Love the shape, weight and especially the balance. Very comfy standing and probably one of the most comfortable and well-balanced guitars I've ever tried for classical position while sitting. 

As for the slanted frets, they're really interesting and I'd be curious how'd they feel playing long term but honestly, I could take them or leave them. It's different but not really game changing and, imo, for every spot on the fretboard that benefits in feel somewhere else feels to suffer. You can tell the guitar is trying to achieve ~something~ but it also highlights why the neutrality of straight frets is the standard. 

But the frets themselves are the end of good impressions. The sides were fine but the top of frets while playing were noticeably rough which was disappointing considering how much the gold evo material was hyped up. I really don't care for the debate between standard frets and stainless frets but these felt like the rough as frets you come across on shop guitars that have sat on the well for months and nothing like even the worst of stainless steel I've touched. You can really tell these probably sat for months waiting to be shipped.

But whatever, I can polish some frets and like I said, the shape and balance was so good I was willing to go with it. So I plug in the guitar and immediately hit with buzzing despite being on the bridge pickup so I figure I'm switched on some kind of single coil mode. I toggle through the settings for a bit and it doesn't go away and I even pull up the Ibanez website to make sure I was doing the right thing at which point I say out loud, "what is wrong with you" and tap the bridge pickup with my finger and am hit with an even louder *bzzzt*. 

Okay, time to pop this open and see if there's a loose ground or some other wire and what I find is even worse. Nothing obviously loose but overall an absolute horror show of poor soldering which could have a point of failure anywhere in the complete salad of wires necessary for the fancy wiring setup.

Likely the source of the buzzing. This poor ground wire holding on for dear life and also not trimmed or positioned in a sensible way at all.




But wait, there's more...




And the output jack joining in on the fun





Not going to show every soldering point but even the best of what was going on looked amateur.

I wouldn't even expect this kind of low attention to detail from a guitar half this price. And having just received a Schecter recently that I literally can't find a fault with, this is just embarrassing. Needless to say, it's going right back.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Not that I disagree with flawed brand-new guitars getting sent back, because I do agree with it, but if the difference is 30 seconds with a soldering iron I'd just whack it with one.


----------



## tian

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Not that I disagree with flawed brand-new guitars getting sent back, because I do agree with it, but if the difference is 30 seconds with a soldering iron I'd just whack it with one.


With a general basic two hum, two pot, switches and similar setup that's what I would have done but because of the way Ibanez wires these up for a billion tone options it would have been less 30 seconds of work and more an entire afternoon of resoldering a rats nest of proprietary wiring. The photos above don't encompass all the issues, it was just the stuff sitting on top that was easy to photograph. Every solder joint frankly looked like garbage within the depths of the control cavity. I should have gotten an image of how many wires they cram into these things because, if it was executed properly, it's actually impressive how much stuff they get in there.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Not that I disagree with flawed brand-new guitars getting sent back, because I do agree with it, but if the difference is 30 seconds with a soldering iron I'd just whack it with one.


Personally, I'd want to contact their customer services before tampering with it, so that I don't risk voiding the warranty (there could be something else wrong with the electrics that doesn't become apparent until the soldering is addressed). Might even be able to get a small partial refund that way too (after all, time is money).

It looks like Friday afternoon job.


----------



## tian

When was the AZS2200Q released? I hate the curved control panel of the pickguard model and I guess missed this one being rolled out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tian said:


> When was the AZS2200Q released? I hate the curved control panel of the pickguard model and I guess missed this one being rolled out.
> 
> View attachment 109919



They came out at the same time, but I don't believe they were available to purchase as early as the pickguard model.

They're the "non-Sig" partner to the LB1.


----------



## tian

MaxOfMetal said:


> They came out at the same time, but I don't believe they were available to purchase as early as the pickguard model.
> 
> They're the "non-Sig" partner to the LB1.


That makes sense, thank you.

Hadn't really noticed all these AZs have either a 12" radii or 9-12" compound one. Makes sense to differentiate them from RGs but it'd be nice to have the option of something flatter.


----------



## Dayn

Just saw these in the new-for-July part on the Ibanez website. Vampire Kiss and Laser Blue. These were originally special North American models, weren't they? So they're going into general production? I've been wanting the purple RG550, but now I'm tempted by these.


----------



## Matt08642

Dayn said:


> Just saw these in the new-for-July part on the Ibanez website. Vampire Kiss and Laser Blue. These were originally special North American models, weren't they? So they're going into general production? I've been wanting the purple RG550, but now I'm tempted by these.
> 
> View attachment 109926
> 
> View attachment 109927



Gotta say I liked the blue/green and orange models from before, but I'll never complain about more basic RGs being put out at a good price point!


----------



## tian

The Genesisss (Genesi?) live! That Vampire Kiss was a exclusive color somewhere for a bit so glad to see it back.


----------



## drmosh

RG XL reissue


----------



## Seabeast2000

Geneses


----------



## Aewrik

Thomann has a nice JCRG in stock right now:








Ibanez JCRG2104 J-Custom


Electric Guitar Body: Swamp ash, Top: Flamed chestnut, Bolt-on 3-piece neck: Wenge/rare maple, Fretboard: Ebony (Diospyros Crassiflora), Neck profile: RG j.custom Wizard (thickness 1st fret 18 mm / thickness 12th fret 20 mm), Mother of Pearl Dots...




www.thomann.de


----------



## JimF

Aewrik said:


> Thomann has a nice JCRG in stock right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez JCRG2104 J-Custom
> 
> 
> Electric Guitar Body: Swamp ash, Top: Flamed chestnut, Bolt-on 3-piece neck: Wenge/rare maple, Fretboard: Ebony (Diospyros Crassiflora), Neck profile: RG j.custom Wizard (thickness 1st fret 18 mm / thickness 12th fret 20 mm), Mother of Pearl Dots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de



Oh shit that's perfect!


----------



## UtterGimp

Wucan said:


> I hope they expand the headless line with a wider diversity of specs. End Strandberg's reign of terror for good!


yes, this would be good. Multiscale 7s with fixed bridge and some crazy finishes would definitely get me interested, but I think they need to up their game on specs from what I've seen. Sure, Japanese stuff tends to be quite expensive but at the end of the day they've been lagging behind a lot of other brands in the last couple of years (imo, anyway, in a price/quality ratio). A lot of their reasonably expensive (again, just going by my opinion/budget) don't even have locking tuners when they're kinda ubiquitous in some guitar brands that are significantly less pricey. I guess it's like Nike shoes in a way at this point, but I'd love them to get back to their glory days and put out stuff that's a competitive price rather than bizarre signature models and reissues that don't update the guitars in any way from their 90's counterparts. I <3 Ibanez but I wish they'd love us all back ;p


----------



## bzhang9

UtterGimp said:


> yes, this would be good. Multiscale 7s with fixed bridge and some crazy finishes would definitely get me interested, but I think they need to up their game on specs from what I've seen. Sure, Japanese stuff tends to be quite expensive but at the end of the day they've been lagging behind a lot of other brands in the last couple of years (imo, anyway, in a price/quality ratio). A lot of their reasonably expensive (again, just going by my opinion/budget) don't even have locking tuners when they're kinda ubiquitous in some guitar brands that are significantly less pricey. I guess it's like Nike shoes in a way at this point, but I'd love them to get back to their glory days and put out stuff that's a competitive price rather than bizarre signature models and reissues that don't update the guitars in any way from their 90's counterparts. I <3 Ibanez but I wish they'd love us all back ;p



what major brand has quality MIJ stuff for under 1k? barely more than a regular mexican strat, and most mid tier indo garbage is >1k

they have added all the hip gimmicks, headless, ss frets, kitchen counter finish, fishmans, bkps etc etc
but adding locking tuners to locking trems is just wasteful


----------



## UtterGimp

bzhang9 said:


> what major brand has quality MIJ stuff for under 1k? barely more than a regular mexican strat, and most mid tier indo garbage is >1k
> 
> they have added all the hip gimmicks, headless, ss frets, kitchen counter finish, fishmans, bkps etc etc
> but adding locking tuners to locking trems is just wasteful


Tbh I hate tremolo systems, so I wouldn't buy a guitar featuring one, so I guess I should have mentioned I'm always referring to fixed bridge models. I've just never gotten on well with them. 

The MIJ thing, meh, I guess I'm talking about "in an ideal world". It just seems they're pricing themselves out of the new buyer market, as there are a LOT of decent guitars available now at a fraction of the cost. They don't say "Ibanez" on them, sure, but I'm not sure younger folks (unless tim henson obsessed) really care that much. Plus (imo) his sig guitar is super ugly.


----------



## tian

UtterGimp said:


> Tbh I hate tremolo systems, so I wouldn't buy a guitar featuring one, so I guess I should have mentioned I'm always referring to fixed bridge models. I've just never gotten on well with them.
> 
> The MIJ thing, meh, I guess I'm talking about "in an ideal world". It just seems they're pricing themselves out of the new buyer market, as there are a LOT of decent guitars available now at a fraction of the cost. They don't say "Ibanez" on them, sure, but I'm not sure younger folks (unless tim henson obsessed) really care that much. Plus (imo) his sig guitar is super ugly.


What exactly do you consider the "buyer's market" and what guitars are you hoping to see?

Availability aside, you can pickup an Ibanez Genesis for $1k and it's a rock solid workhorse which has always been the point of the RG. For a little less there's the High Performance range which tackles one of the long-standing complaints in Ibanezs buy coming with name brand pickups. If you want bling, pickup a Premium, which personally I find goofy because for less you can grab a MIJ Genesis or for slightly more get a barebones Prestige, but people want their aesthetics. It wasn't that long ago that people walked through the snow, both ways, to their local Guitar Center to buy RG350s they had no problem with. 

The current spec war is good for the buyers but, imo, there's comes a point where companies are making guitars for people who prioritize what they see on a spec sheet over what actually matters in using the guitar.

And when you compare the Prestige line across their competitors, it's kind of impressive. They feel expensive because a lot of us remember how much Prestiges cost about 10 years ago ( and especially on the used market, RIP) but I think it's easy to forget how expensive ~everything~ is these days. You can't even get an ESP with that name on the headstock for the price of a $2k Prestige. MIA Jackson's are, uh, a lot and they still aren't as eye-watering as the world of Gibsons, PRSs, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tian said:


> MIA Jackson's are, uh, a lot and they still aren't as eye-watering as the world of Gibsons, PRSs, etc.



How crazy is it that an SL1 is more expensive than a CU24? I legitimately never thought that would happen.


----------



## Edika

Aewrik said:


> Thomann has a nice JCRG in stock right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez JCRG2104 J-Custom
> 
> 
> Electric Guitar Body: Swamp ash, Top: Flamed chestnut, Bolt-on 3-piece neck: Wenge/rare maple, Fretboard: Ebony (Diospyros Crassiflora), Neck profile: RG j.custom Wizard (thickness 1st fret 18 mm / thickness 12th fret 20 mm), Mother of Pearl Dots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de


Really cool but when converting to real money was a big nope lol! £5999? Yeeesh


----------



## tian

MaxOfMetal said:


> How crazy is it that an SL1 is more expensive than a CU24? I legitimately never thought that would happen.


I double checked the prices after my post was like "got. damn.."

Feels like MIA Jackson's are becoming/are the Gibson R8s and R9s of the Gen X generation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tian said:


> I double checked the prices after my post was like "got. damn.."
> 
> Feels like MIA Jackson's are becoming/are the Gibson R8s and R9s of the Gen X generation.



You can't even get an ESP for under $5k these days. Heck, an Eclipse is like $1k more than an actual LPC.


----------



## jl-austin

I'm wondering how much the new RGR565 will cost?


----------



## JimF




----------



## UtterGimp

lol


JimF said:


> View attachment 110112


lol, your band are from sainty's. that's where I'm from, well, not fully, but where I lived from about 3 to 18 or so ;p


----------



## JimF

Yes mate! Small world  I'm not Scottish myself but was in Dundee for about 6 years for uni and made some lifelong friends. Having the band is a good way to make sure we all keep in touch and see each other regularly.


----------



## Metropolis

jl-austin said:


> I'm wondering how much the new RGR565 will cost?


Thomann has a price of 999€ for Laser Blue and Vampire Kiss. Seems like it's same as Fluorescent Orange and Emerald Green finishes.


----------



## UtterGimp

JimF said:


> was in Dundee for about 6 years


Christ ;p Although, having said that, I heard THE DEE is different now. Ever since they put in THE DUNDEE STOCK EXCHANGE (lol) things changed a lot. Last time I went it didn't seem anywhere near as wild. Fun fact, for some time, Dundee had the most stagnant gene pool in the Western world


----------



## UtterGimp

Metropolis said:


> Thomann has a price of 999€ for Laser Blue and Vampire Kiss. Seems like it's same as Fluorescent Orange and Emerald Green finishes.


the look interesting. does anyone know if there will be fixed bridge models? I'm too retarded these days to buy anything with a tremolo


----------



## Tom odd 7

UtterGimp said:


> the look interesting. does anyone know if there will be fixed bridge models? I'm too retarded these days to buy anything with a tremolo


Around 1000€, the RG631, but it's axion label, you may not be interested in a non-MIJ (as the RGT1221 premium). Otherwise, Prestige ones...


----------



## JimF

UtterGimp said:


> Christ ;p Although, having said that, I heard THE DEE is different now. Ever since they put in THE DUNDEE STOCK EXCHANGE (lol) things changed a lot. Last time I went it didn't seem anywhere near as wild. Fun fact, for some time, Dundee had the most stagnant gene pool in the Western world



That's amazing!  I moved back to England in approx 2011. Whenever I go back to Dundee, although it looks the same from the horizon and road layout, it might as well be a different city! It feels very different to how it was. Almost like they're trying to squeeze too much in.



UtterGimp said:


> the look interesting. does anyone know if there will be fixed bridge models? I'm too retarded these days to buy anything with a tremolo



Not Japanese but this is intriguing me:




















RGRTB621 | RG | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


RGRTB621 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## UtterGimp

s


JimF said:


> That's amazing!  I moved back to England in approx 2011. Whenever I go back to Dundee, although it looks the same from the horizon and road layout, it might as well be a different city! It feels very different to how it was. Almost like they're trying to squeeze too much in.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Japanese but this is intriguing me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGRTB621 | RG | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> RGRTB621 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com


same, interested to try one of those out, too.
Regarding Dundee, aye, it's like they've put someone blind in charge of simcity on the snes.


----------



## UtterGimp

Tom odd 7 said:


> Around 1000€, the RG631, but it's axion label, you may not be interested in a non-MIJ (as the RGT1221 premium). Otherwise, Prestige ones...


Nah that looks really cool to me, had been looking at it in the past, too. The main problem I have is that there's nowhere to go to try stuff, I live miles away from anywhere (by choice lol but it has its drawbacks). I could probably get away with a few buys/returns before being banned from Thomann, I guess, and would surely find something I don't want to return sooner or later (y) I'm really looking for a 7 string rn, too, so maybe should combine my ibanez/7 string quest. I've been looking at 2nd hand schecters (just had an offer declined on one, though, OH THE HUMANITY) and also been thinking of going the Amarok route, but the QC on them seems all over the place and I've got gimpy little hands so the schecters seems more made for folks like me.


----------



## Tom odd 7

JimF said:


> Not Japanese but this is intriguing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGRTB621 | RG | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> RGRTB621 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com



Yeah, this one is also worth considering, & in the same price range.


----------



## Tom odd 7

UtterGimp said:


> Nah that looks really cool to me, had been looking at it in the past, too. The main problem I have is that there's nowhere to go to try stuff, I live miles away from anywhere (by choice lol but it has its drawbacks). I could probably get away with a few buys/returns before being banned from Thomann, I guess, and would surely find something I don't want to return sooner or later (y) I'm really looking for a 7 string rn, too, so maybe should combine my ibanez/7 string quest. I've been looking at 2nd hand schecters (just had an offer declined on one, though, OH THE HUMANITY) and also been thinking of going the Amarok route, but the QC on them seems all over the place and I've got gimpy little hands so the schecters seems more made for folks like me.



All right then'.
Go for what suits you the best, indeed.


----------



## zw470

I wish they'd expand and standardize the Genesis lineup. Have a 550, 570 and 7620 each year available in 2-3 standard colors and 1 special color each year. And bring back the Powder Cosmo hardware.


----------



## Tom odd 7

PromptCritical5 said:


> I wish they'd expand and standardize the Genesis lineup. Have a 550, 570 and 7620 each year available in 2-3 standard colors and 1 special color each year. And bring back the Powder Cosmo hardware.


That's what I was thinking.. a Genesis 7 , and some more.


----------



## AltecGreen

bzhang9 said:


> what major brand has quality MIJ stuff for under 1k? barely more than a regular mexican strat, and most mid tier indo garbage is >1k




Due to the current dollar-yen exchange rate, many Fender Japan MIJ lines are under $1k USD right now. A 60's MIJ strat is under $800 USD.



FGN has this MIJ model which is just a tad over $1K USD.









FUJIGEN(FGN)／【FISHMANピックアップ搭載モデル!!】JMY72-ASH-E (OPB)／新品／¥136400／状態：S


黒系／クロサワ楽器／お茶の水駅前店／～MYTHICのさらなる革新 ～ メタル系FGN多数在庫有ります！！



www.digimart.net


----------



## odibrom

JimF said:


> That's amazing!  I moved back to England in approx 2011. Whenever I go back to Dundee, although it looks the same from the horizon and road layout, it might as well be a different city! It feels very different to how it was. Almost like they're trying to squeeze too much in.
> 
> 
> 
> Not Japanese but this is intriguing me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGRTB621 | RG | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> RGRTB621 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com



This afternoon, after going to the dentist with my older kid, we passed by a local music store just to see what was around and that one was there. I didn't touch it, even less played it, but the its look in person is dark metal sharp. Gorgeous... if it was a 7 stringer, I doubt I wouldn't touch it at least... I'm missing a neck-through guitar since... ever, I think...


----------



## jl-austin

I wish they would release a limited run of the RG560 in the Genesis line.

I'm wanting one of the RG565 in Vampire Kiss though!


----------



## bzhang9

AltecGreen said:


> Due to the current dollar-yen exchange rate, many Fender Japan MIJ lines are under $1k USD right now. A 60's MIJ strat is under $800 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> FGN has this MIJ model which is just a tad over $1K USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUJIGEN(FGN)／【FISHMANピックアップ搭載モデル!!】JMY72-ASH-E (OPB)／新品／¥136400／状態：S
> 
> 
> 黒系／クロサワ楽器／お茶の水駅前店／～MYTHICのさらなる革新 ～ メタル系FGN多数在庫有ります！！
> 
> 
> 
> www.digimart.net


be real, how many people are paying 300 shipping and customs to buy guitars out of japan?


----------



## Vyn

bzhang9 said:


> be real, how many people are paying 300 shipping and customs to buy guitars out of japan?


You would be surprised. Depending on your locality and taxes it's actually cheaper. The last 4-5 ESPs I've bought have been from Japan because prices in Australia domestically went berserk.


----------



## Thesius

bzhang9 said:


> be real, how many people are paying 300 shipping and customs to buy guitars out of japan?


I've been paying 150ish CAD for shipping this year for guitars outta Japan. Haven't been dinged with customs yet


----------



## UtterGimp

bzhang9 said:


> be real, how many people are paying 300 shipping and customs to buy guitars out of japan


that very much depends on where you are. For example, I recently ordered a cassette tape from the UK (I live in Spain). It cost £8. Customs charges were £12. Go figure. 

HOWEVER, when I order anything from China or Japan, (say for example the 3d printer I got earlier this year which cost around £500 from China) there are NEVER any customs charges. I know China has Spain over a barrel these days but I'm not sure why they just wave through JP stuff, but I can confirm that they very much do. Maybe they just can't be bothered "figuring out the writing" (this may sound ridiculous but I could see it being a legit "thing" here). Very weird, but I'd have no qualms about ordering a guitar from Japan (If I had the money, and there was something I wanted)


----------



## UtterGimp

(also postage is always inexplicably free from China, but I do get your point on postage from Japan as that can be a bit savage regardless of import taxes, but if you (well, your nation's customs agency) knock off the latter you can sometimes still get decent bargains)


----------



## Neon_Knight_

UtterGimp said:


> the look interesting. does anyone know if there will be fixed bridge models? I'm too retarded these days to buy anything with a tremolo


There was briefly a fixed-bridge model in the Genesis line - the RG521. It was only produced 2017-18, which doesn't really surprise me, as the Genesis line is targeted at people who want a brand new classic '80s shred guitar (i.e. most will want a trem). It's possible that there's still one floating around in a store / warehouse, but the used market would be more likely. There are several current fixed-bridge Prestige models, but these cost more than Genesis.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Anyone here with much experience of importing guitars from Japan to England?


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Anyone here with much experience of importing guitars from Japan to England?



Some, but not extensive nor post-covid.

Before covid i found it relatively easy, buy online and then get hit with VAT and Import duty in an invoice from the shipping handlers. VAT is 20% and Import Duty is 3.7% on the total value including VAT.


----------



## JimF

I know that Japan are/were having issues with EMS so the shipping prices increased a lot as they had to use other means.


----------



## Thesius

JimF said:


> I know that Japan are/were having issues with EMS so the shipping prices increased a lot as they had to use other means.


I believe that is just Japan Post. FedEx and DHL are operating as usual. It's what I use


----------



## AltecGreen

bzhang9 said:


> be real, how many people are paying 300 shipping and customs to buy guitars out of japan?


Depends on which country you are in. Shipping is higher after Covid but not yet $300 even with heavy hard case. EMS is back in service albeit slow. I paid $140 on the last guitar I got from Japan and paid no duty. That was a month ago.

Most of my guitars and guitar gear come from Japan. I buy more stuff online from Japan than in the US. I get a shipment 2-3 times a month from Japan.


----------



## AltecGreen

Thesius said:


> I believe that is just Japan Post. FedEx and DHL are operating as usual. It's what I use


EMS (Japan Post) has been back in service for about a year but the prices have gone up and delivery time is now much longer than FedEx or DHL.


----------



## UtterGimp

Neon_Knight_ said:


> There was briefly a fixed-bridge model in the Genesis line - the RG521. It was only produced 2017-18, which doesn't really surprise me, as the Genesis line is targeted at people who want a brand new classic '80s shred guitar (i.e. most will want a trem). It's possible that there's still one floating around in a store / warehouse, but the used market would be more likely. There are several current fixed-bridge Prestige models, but these cost more than Genesis.


I actually have the S521 MOL ;p it's not a bad guitar now but out the box it was badly set up and incredibly dry, the fretboard needed a fair bit of attention, so that sort of put me off the lower end ibanez stuff. I mean, I know they're totally different guitars but I have some high end instruments that play super well but they're not really for shredding on and don't lend themselves to it, stuff like the LP Custom for example (I feel) lends itself more to meaty chords and slower more bluesy solos, perhaps this is just because I've got gimpy little hands. It's an excellent guitar, but horses for courses and all that


----------



## UtterGimp

AltecGreen said:


> EMS (Japan Post) has been back in service for about a year but the prices have gone up and delivery time is now much longer than FedEx or DHL.


correct, I got some apagard (patented Japanese toothpaste. If you don't know, GET ON IT, it's saved me a fortune in dental costs) a few months back and it took about 7 weeks to arrive :/ before covid it would be more like 14 days (also known as "two weeks" lol)


----------



## UtterGimp

UtterGimp said:


> I actually have the S521 MOL ;p it's not a bad guitar now but out the box it was badly set up and incredibly dry, the fretboard needed a fair bit of attention, so that sort of put me off the lower end ibanez stuff. I mean, I know they're totally different guitars but I have some high end instruments that play super well but they're not really for shredding on and don't lend themselves to it, stuff like the LP Custom for example (I feel) lends itself more to meaty chords and slower more bluesy solos, perhaps this is just because I've got gimpy little hands. It's an excellent guitar, but horses for courses and all that


also, in fairness, I used to play "loony fast" but I think my psoriatic arthritis and "being an electronic musician" for many years kinda put paid to that. Need to build up again but I don't think I'm going to get back to those levels, but my hands hurt now when playing fatter necks and doing bigger stretches. C'est la vie!


----------



## narad

UtterGimp said:


> correct, I got some apagard (patented Japanese toothpaste. If you don't know, GET ON IT, it's saved me a fortune in dental costs) a few months back and it took about 7 weeks to arrive :/ before covid it would be more like 14 days (also known as "two weeks" lol)



And here I am importing Colgate.


----------



## UtterGimp

narad said:


> And here I am importing Colgate.


LOOOOOL ;p your doorstep must be awash with tidal waves of APAGARD (not an insensitive tsunami joke, btw, just need to make that clear). If I lived in Tokyo I'd have ALL THE APAGARDZ!


----------



## jl-austin

I contacted my US dealer (who contacted his Ibanez rep) and the word is that the RG565 in Vampire Kiss and Blue is for Europe only.


----------



## Dooky

Well, I've placed my order for one of the Vampire Kiss RG565's. Only a very slight price increase from the previous RG565's and should arrive early November. Pretty excited.


----------



## Dooky

jl-austin said:


> I contacted my US dealer (who contacted his Ibanez rep) and the word is that the RG565 in Vampire Kiss and Blue is for Europe only.


I live in Australia and I just order one from a dealer here.


----------



## Thesius

jl-austin said:


> I contacted my US dealer (who contacted his Ibanez rep) and the word is that the RG565 in Vampire Kiss and Blue is for Europe only.


Can always use a reshipping service if really want one. I use them a fair amount


----------



## JimF

jl-austin said:


> I contacted my US dealer (who contacted his Ibanez rep) and the word is that the RG565 in Vampire Kiss and Blue is for Europe only.



Try Thomann!


----------



## LordHar

jl-austin said:


> I contacted my US dealer (who contacted his Ibanez rep) and the word is that the RG565 in Vampire Kiss and Blue is for Europe only.



I think Sweetwater sold them last year.


----------



## JimF

I remember on Facebook someone in the USA picking one up in Vampire's Kiss.
His girlfriend was like "Why did you buy a brown guitar?" lol


----------



## Edika

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Some, but not extensive nor post-covid.
> 
> Before covid i found it relatively easy, buy online and then get hit with VAT and Import duty in an invoice from the shipping handlers. VAT is 20% and Import Duty is 3.7% on the total value including VAT.


I never understood the logic on paying VAT and import duties on the shipping too! I mean the price of the item it makes sense, but the effin' shipping? Which is already has VAT from the country shipping!


----------



## JimF

Just an excuse to tax us more. Same way fuel has a "duty" priced into it, which is simply a tax paid to the government. As well as VAT paid to the Government. But we also need to pay Road Tax to the Government. And all of this is paid out of our money which we have already paid income tax on. To the Government.


----------



## Edika

From manufacturing an item, being taxed at source if one takes into account it is manufactured in the country that sells it, to the tax the supplier pays, to the tax the seller pays, to the tax the consumer pays, the goverments gets a big chunk from taxes and still manage to fuck up most basic things.


----------



## Matt08642

>Pays 300 different taxes on tangible and intangible goods and services
>Goes for a nice Sunday drive


----------



## Neon_Knight_

UtterGimp said:


> I actually have the S521 MOL ;p it's not a bad guitar now but out the box it was badly set up and incredibly dry, the fretboard needed a fair bit of attention, so that sort of put me off the lower end ibanez stuff. I mean, I know they're totally different guitars but I have some high end instruments that play super well but they're not really for shredding on and don't lend themselves to it, stuff like the LP Custom for example (I feel) lends itself more to meaty chords and slower more bluesy solos, perhaps this is just because I've got gimpy little hands. It's an excellent guitar, but horses for courses and all that


Can't really compare an Indonesian S to an MIJ RG.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Matt08642 said:


> >Pays 300 different taxes on tangible and intangible goods and services
> >Goes for a nice Sunday drive
> 
> View attachment 110199



Hear me out. Have someone drive and you sit in back with guitar and let the bumps chug the low string


----------



## RevDrucifer

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Can't really compare an Indonesian S to an MIJ RG.



How about a MIK SZ to a MIJ JEM?

The SZ I got in ‘05 for $500 was flawless, the $1650 JEM7V I got in 1997 had the wrong color pickup screws, the middle pickup wasn’t functioning and the lion’s claw route is a mess of sawdust/wood burs . 

I was just so damn happy to have the JEM I didn’t care enough to return it and eventually took care of the issues on my own, minus the lion’s claw.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

RevDrucifer said:


> How about a MIK SZ to a MIJ JEM?
> 
> The SZ I got in ‘05 for $500 was flawless, the $1650 JEM7V I got in 1997 had the wrong color pickup screws, the middle pickup wasn’t functioning and the lion’s claw route is a mess of sawdust/wood burs .
> 
> I was just so damn happy to have the JEM I didn’t care enough to return it and eventually took care of the issues on my own, minus the lion’s claw.


I was pointing out that an S521 and an RG521 are not the same line / spec of guitar but with a different body shape, despite both being "521".


----------



## RevDrucifer

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I was pointing out that an S521 and an RG521 are not the same line / spec of guitar but with a different body shape, despite both being "521".



Ahhh fair nuff, I didn’t read back that far.


----------



## Giest

Looking through the Ibanez releases and a few thread pages back is it correct to conclude there were no new 7 or 8 strings for 2022?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Giest said:


> Looking through the Ibanez releases and a few thread pages back is it correct to conclude there were no new 7 or 8 strings for 2022?



Just the Premium AZ7.


----------



## Giest

@MaxOfMetal Ah, ok my mistake. Thanks. Wish I liked the AZ necks, guess I'll wait another trip around the sun.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Giest said:


> @MaxOfMetal Ah, ok my mistake. Thanks. Wish I liked the AZ necks, guess I'll wait another trip around the sun.



Yeah, I don't think that many people were stoked about it. I think it's kinda ugly, but I suppose others like the cheapo burl look.


----------



## Giest

Yea burl is not my thing either personally. I like the prestige blue model cosmetically at lot, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Giest said:


> Yea burl is not my thing either personally. I like the prestige blue model cosmetically at lot, though.



Yeah, the Prestige ones nailed the esthetic, I feel. 

The Standard/Essential ones too. It's just the Premium that are an "acquired taste."


----------



## jwade

I think that one of the guitarists from Lorna Shore might have a yet-to-be-released variant of the 7 string RGDR. It looks like a fixed bridge (single saddle/monorail/whatever they're calling it) version of the rdgr4327.


----------



## SamSam

The blue top fixed bridge model with the swamp ash body has been available since 2021 I believe. I have been tempted.


----------



## jwade

That isn’t the rgdr4427fx up there^


----------



## Tree

jwade said:


> That isn’t the rgdr4427fx up there^
> 
> View attachment 111532


If the other one is released with the black top, I may be in trouble 
The blue is the only thing that's kept me from purchasing this model^


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> That isn’t the rgdr4427fx up there^
> 
> View attachment 111532


.its the same model check his instagram, you’ll see


----------



## jwade

DCM_Allan said:


> .its the same model check his instagram, you’ll see


I don't agree. The blue topped 4427fx is pretty distinctly bright coloured, and the guitar Andrew uses in the last few videos is black topped.


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> I don't agree. The blue topped 4427fx is pretty distinctly bright coloured, and the guitar Andrew uses in the last few videos is black topped.


its the video editing used, and photo filter


----------



## jwade

So you're saying that they've photoshopped only that guitar to appear darker? Why would they bother?


----------



## Thesius

jwade said:


> So you're saying that they've photoshopped only that guitar to appear darker? Why would they bother?


Making it sound like a conspiracy lmao. It's just a filter man


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> So you're saying that they've photoshopped only that guitar to appear darker? Why would they bother?


In photography and videography the editor plays with color lightning and shadows, so in the video when they are editing with computers and software they add colorgrading so the colors change, the same with photos, yhe photo that you shared was edited in lightroom


----------



## DCM_Allan

jwade said:


> So you're saying that they've photoshopped only that guitar to appear darker? Why would they bother?


i can show you one of my guitars in its case is without editing, with me playing it was poorly edited but you see the change in color, the last one where i’m standing has a better editing in lightroom, is what photographers do.


----------



## StevenC

jwade said:


> So you're saying that they've photoshopped only that guitar to appear darker? Why would they bother?


No, just that the guitar is obviously blue in that photo which is clearly quite dark compared to Ibanez's renderings.









RGD71ALPA | RGD | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


RGD71ALPA at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## k5beaststa

jwade said:


> I think that one of the guitarists from Lorna Shore might have a yet-to-be-released variant of the 7 string RGDR. It looks like a fixed bridge (single saddle/monorail/whatever they're calling it) version of the rdgr4327.
> 
> View attachment 111528
> 
> 
> View attachment 111529



Got one last June. I love it so freakin' much.


----------



## shpence

k5beaststa said:


> Got one last June. I love it so freakin' much.



I like these a lot. What do you think of the bridge? All my Ibbys have the Gibraltar Standard II bridges. I have yet to try one with the mono-rail.


----------



## DCM_Allan

k5beaststa said:


> Got one last June. I love it so freakin' much.
> 
> View attachment 112160


How would you describe that ebony board is really dark or is a bit brown ish?


----------



## jwade

k5beaststa said:


> Got one last June. I love it so freakin' much.
> 
> View attachment 112160


Is the top actually that dark, or is that just the lighting? The website makes these look so bright, but if they're actually a lot darker, that would be pretty acceptable.


----------



## k5beaststa

shpence said:


> I like these a lot. What do you think of the bridge? All my Ibbys have the Gibraltar Standard II bridges. I have yet to try one with the mono-rail.


The bridge feels great, it's very comfortable for me. Sometimes I forget it's a monorail bridge.


----------



## k5beaststa

DCM_Allan said:


> How would you describe that ebony board is really dark or is a bit brown ish?


I feel like it's bit lighter than a regular ebony board, a little bit on the brownish side.


----------



## k5beaststa

jwade said:


> Is the top actually that dark, or is that just the lighting? The website makes these look so bright, but if they're actually a lot darker, that would be pretty acceptable.


It definitely depends on the lighting. https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...e-prestige-club-ibanez-rgdr4427fx-ntf.347997/


----------



## KentBrockman

I want Ibanez to rerelease an RG3120. Offset dot inlays, rosewood fretboard, black headstock, and powder coated hardware.

Also, now that CITES no longer applies for musical instruments, I hope rosewood will make a return.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Anybody heard news on the dates for the new Jake Bowen and the blue PIA? Last I heard it was November.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

KentBrockman said:


> I want Ibanez to rerelease an RG3120. Offset dot inlays, rosewood fretboard, black headstock, and powder coated hardware.
> 
> Also, now that CITES no longer applies for musical instruments, I hope rosewood will make a return.


Ibanez has used rosewood on some models since cites ended (e.g. the 8XXX series J. Customs).

I bought a J. Custom RG8520 in 'Sodalite' (dark blue) 1.5 years ago, as it was the closest I could get to the 'Twilight Blue' RG3120 that I'd wanted for years. Not identical, but overall a slightly superior guitar with very similar specs.


----------



## KentBrockman

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Ibanez has used rosewood on some models since cites ended (e.g. the 8XXX series J. Customs).



Where did they do this? I just looked in the USA site and all of the the RG J Customs use Macassar ebony


----------



## Neon_Knight_

KentBrockman said:


> Where did they do this? I just looked in the USA site and all of the the RG J Customs use Macassar ebony


Looks like they've switched back to Macassar ebony again


----------



## Albake21

Just found these two Rosewood topped RGs that just released mid year. Sadly Japan only, per usual. Would love the Edge one with black hardware. RG3070BR and RG3021BR.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Anyone with dealer contacts hear anything more about the release dates of the powder blue PIA and the new Jake Bowen? I have a deposit down on the PIA. I know they said November’ish initially.


----------



## ChrisLA

Albake21 said:


> Just found these two Rosewood topped RGs that just released mid year. Sadly Japan only, per usual. Would love the Edge one with black hardware. RG3070BR and RG3021BR.


Apparently Brazilian Rosewood too. Probably also why Japan only.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

That's a no bueno on border crossings!


----------



## Seabeast2000

I kind of feel like hard tail RG's are imposters. I"m from a different time.


----------



## Albake21

I thought the rosewood cites were lifted. We still can't import rosewood guitars?


----------



## ChrisLA

Albake21 said:


> I thought the rosewood cites were lifted. We still can't import rosewood guitars?


BRAZILIAN Rosewood


----------



## Albake21

ChrisLA said:


> BRAZILIAN Rosewood


Well, that's a bummer


----------



## ChrisLA

Albake21 said:


> Well, that's a bummer


Yeah..."regular" east indian rosewood would have been fine


----------



## AltecGreen

There is this J. Custom available now with a rosewood fretboard. The quote was something like $2134 shipped to the US.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

OK, so my Headless JEM-like project is finished 
For me, this is how the Ibanez Headless should look like...





NGD thread with short story is here: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...nez-made-actually-pretty-headless-jem.357856/


----------



## sojorel

Vyn said:


> You would be surprised. Depending on your locality and taxes it's actually cheaper. The last 4-5 ESPs I've bought have been from Japan because prices in Australia domestically went berserk.


Hey mate - where are you sourcing these from? Used or new?


----------



## Vyn

sojorel said:


> Hey mate - where are you sourcing these from? Used or new?



Used predominately. I find them on Japanese classifieds/auction sites and I've got a mate who runs a used guitar shop down here in Tas who has access to a forwarding service as 90% of Japanese sellers won't ship internationally.


----------



## jwade

I wonder what the situation is now with Ibanez. Curious if supply chain issues have improved at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jwade said:


> I wonder what the situation is now with Ibanez. Curious if supply chain issues have improved at all.



The Fujigen stuff is catching up enough for the larger retailers, smaller ones not so much. 

One of the reasons we're seeing a lot of Sugi stuff is they're not really back logged. 

Indo stuff is still tough because they're at the mercy of Cortek, which hasn't recovered fully yet.

It didn't hurt that they've been very conservative as far as new releases.


----------



## Hoss632

I have really been looking at different Ibanez stuff as of late. I honestly didn't realize that they had as many different neck profiles as they do. So my question to the Ibanez experts. What exactly is the difference between the Wizard III and the Nitro Wizard. On paper the measurements are the same. Examples I was looking at the NItro Wizard is on the Axion label stuff (RG, RGD, and the S series) and the Wizard III is listed on the RGA standard series.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Not Brazilian, the heaviest restrictions of any wood that I know of.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Fujigen stuff is catching up enough for the larger retailers, smaller ones not so much.
> 
> One of the reasons we're seeing a lot of Sugi stuff is they're not really back logged.
> 
> Indo stuff is still tough because they're at the mercy of Cortek, which hasn't recovered fully yet.
> 
> It didn't hurt that they've been very conservative as far as new releases.


There's a major retailer upside down in the wrong inventory so they're on a limit which means they're flowing to everybody OK right now. Not a flood but not the drought.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> There's a major retailer upside down in the wrong inventory so they're on a limit which means they're flowing to everybody OK right now. Not a flood but not the drought.



Very happy to hear that.


----------



## Thesius

TOD10N | TOD | ACOUSTIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


TOD10N at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com





We knew it was gonna happen eventually


----------



## xzacx

Hm. I might want one of these, despite having a really nice nylon string I don't play a ton. But having upper fret access like this looks like a lot of fun.

EDIT: I just saw that these are going to only be $699. I was skeptical it would be very high end based on the specs implying laminated back and sides, but at that price it's hard to complain about much. It's nice that it's actually pretty cheap if it wasn't going to be all the way premium.


----------



## Crungy

Damn... I'm not really a Tim/Polyphia fan but that is super cool. And crazy that it won't be expensive. I wonder if they'll be difficult to get.


----------



## Thesius

xzacx said:


> Hm. I might want one of these, despite having a really nice nylon string I don't play a ton. But having upper fret access like this looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> EDIT: I just saw that these are going to only be $699. I was skeptical it would be very high end based on the specs implying laminated back and sides, but at that price it's hard to complain about much. It's nice that it's actually pretty cheap if it wasn't going to be all the way premium.


Where did you see that price tag? If it's that cheap fuck I'll get one


----------



## xzacx

Thesius said:


> Where did you see that price tag? If it's that cheap fuck I'll get one


Yeah, at that price it'd be fun just to have. It's at the bottom of this Guitar World story:

Ibanez finally launches Tim Henson’s eagerly awaited acoustic-electric signature nylon-string, the TOD10N


----------



## Leviathus

The "Toe-dion", or maybe it's "To-die-on".


----------



## Mathemagician

Hoss632 said:


> I have really been looking at different Ibanez stuff as of late. I honestly didn't realize that they had as many different neck profiles as they do. So my question to the Ibanez experts. What exactly is the difference between the Wizard III and the Nitro Wizard. On paper the measurements are the same. Examples I was looking at the NItro Wizard is on the Axion label stuff (RG, RGD, and the S series) and the Wizard III is listed on the RGA standard series.



The wizard 3 is round enough to be comfortable. And for some reason they only out it in their “cheap” models. 




Thesius said:


> TOD10N | TOD | ACOUSTIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> TOD10N at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We knew it was gonna happen eventually



Been waiting forever to see if this launched. Picking one up once they are available for order.


----------



## Surveyor 777

Just saw this a little while ago. If that price is correct, I'll be getting one.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Please advise, this is nylon string?


----------



## Thesius

Seabeast2000 said:


> Please advise, this is nylon string?


Yes


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Yeah I was anticipating thousands. Gladly pick one up at that price point


----------



## Matt08642

Thesius said:


> TOD10N | TOD | ACOUSTIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars
> 
> 
> TOD10N at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ibanez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We knew it was gonna happen eventually






Lmao.

Cool guitar though!


----------



## Dayn

I paid something like $850AU for my 8-string classical, and it was pretty great. This isn't much more expensive so I'd probably seriously consider it as I don't have a 6-string to toy with.

I also do like the 'tree of death' inlay.


----------



## The 1

I like it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Gotta hand it to Henson for keeping the price down for his target audience. For that price, I might have to consider getting one myself.


----------



## Hollowway

Leviathus said:


> The "Toe-dion", or maybe it's "To-die-on".


It’s so close to the old ID 10 T joke that I almost thought it was a prank name. 

That being said, I really don’t need another guitar, but I DO love that they didn’t make this a $3000 guitar. Fans need to be able to afford aig guitars, ideally, and these multi-thousand dollar sigs we usually see aren’t affordable to the average under 30 year old fan.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The price is quite incredible
Especially in these times where some import costs more than a Gibson or Fender made in USA


----------



## ChrispyFinch

TOD (tree of death) - 10(?) - N (Nylon)


----------



## JimF

TOD (Toad) 10N *(Ion)


----------



## Albake21

Bummer, I really love the look of it, and I've been in the market for a thinline acoustic for a while now, but I'm looking for steel, not nylon.


----------



## StevenC

ChrispyFinch said:


> TOD (tree of death) - 10(?) - N (Nylon)


The 10 just means its a signature not made in Japan, and probably made on the Premium line. That level of Ibanez sig always has a 2 digit number, like the M8M becoming the M80M. The exception to this is some of the Premium Jems, which have a P at the end to maintain the 7. 

Japanese signatures are those with a 1 or 3 digit number attached. And the JBM9999 is a rare 4.

There are some exceptions here, too. The LHM1 and FRM300 are I believe Ibanez Standard series level instruments with codes that don't make sense.

The current PS10 is a Japanese guitar with a 10, but that's because it's essentially a reissue of a guitar from the 70s. Similarly the EGEN18 predates this Ibanez naming convention. 

That said, it's pretty cheap for a Premium signature Ibanez, and a kind of acoustic, so it might be made in China instead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> The 10 just means its a signature not made in Japan, and probably made on the Premium line. That level of Ibanez sig always has a 2 digit number, like the M8M becoming the M80M. The exception to this is some of the Premium Jems, which have a P at the end to maintain the 7.
> 
> Japanese signatures are those with a 1 or 3 digit number attached. And the JBM9999 is a rare 4.
> 
> There are some exceptions here, too. The LHM1 and FRM300 are I believe Ibanez Standard series level instruments with codes that don't make sense.
> 
> The current PS10 is a Japanese guitar with a 10, but that's because it's essentially a reissue of a guitar from the 70s. Similarly the EGEN18 predates this Ibanez naming convention.
> 
> That said, it's pretty cheap for a Premium signature Ibanez, and a kind of acoustic, so it might be made in China instead.



Artists are given a lot of freedom as far as model name and numbers.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Artists are given a lot of freedom as far as model name and numbers.


Yeah, that's where you get the Tim Henson BB 10 from. But as a general rule, model numbers with that order of magnitude are the Premium ones.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Thesius said:


> Yes


Was this guitar on anyone's bingo card for 2022?


Albake21 said:


> Bummer, I really love the look of it, and I've been in the market for a thinline acoustic for a while now, but I'm looking for steel, not nylon.


What would you need to do to adequately put some steel strings on? Lower tuning/tension? Tuning peg upgrade?


----------



## JimF

It's got a "tie a knot" type bridge, so not sure how they get along with steel, ball-ended strings.
I once put steel strings on an old nylon acoustic I had and it made it awful. The neck looked like an archery bow


----------



## xzacx

Seabeast2000 said:


> Was this guitar on anyone's bingo card for 2022?


It’s the main thing he’s been using in videos and stuff for like a year now, so yeah, it seemed pretty clear it’d be releasing at some point.


----------



## Albake21

Seabeast2000 said:


> What would you need to do to adequately put some steel strings on? Lower tuning/tension? Tuning peg upgrade?


It's not really something you can do without major modifications. You could technically put ball end steel strings on a nylon, but the construction of nylons are not made for that amount of tension. You'll damage the instrument pretty quickly.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

StevenC said:


> That said, it's pretty cheap for a Premium signature Ibanez, and a kind of acoustic, so it might be made in China instead.



I think the entirety of Ibanez's acoustic production is in China right now so that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Albake21 said:


> It's not really something you can do without major modifications. You could technically put ball end steel strings on a nylon, but the construction of nylons are not made for that amount of tension. You'll damage the instrument pretty quickly.



Understood, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## alex_x

Wucan said:


> I hope they expand the headless line with a wider diversity of specs. End Strandberg's reign of terror for good!


They were slowpokin for sure, but better later, eh? Also love they used s-style horns instead of that awful RG ones, hope they make cheaper no-tone version like this, I mean >1k for fookin poplar? Cmon, stupid tonewooders, be reasonable, right? And weird they made 2 strap pegs at the bottom and only 1 at the top.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Was this guitar on anyone's bingo card for 2022?
> 
> What would you need to do to adequately put some steel strings on? Lower tuning/tension? Tuning peg upgrade?





Albake21 said:


> It's not really something you can do without major modifications. You could technically put ball end steel strings on a nylon, but the construction of nylons are not made for that amount of tension. You'll damage the instrument pretty quickly.



It really depends on the bracing and neck construction, most "traditional" nylon string guitars sacrifice bracing on the top, and some stick with tradition and forego truss rods entirely.

So if this is braced like a more contemporary acoustic, or even thinline hybrid like it seems, and the neck has a truss rod, it could be a candidate for a steel string conversion.

There are plenty of nylon to steel conversions out there, it just really depends on the specific instrument.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

There's a slot at the base of the neck for what I can only assume would be truss rod access.

FWIW, I pre-ordered one from Sweetwater and they said they're expecting them in January.


----------



## Byle

alex_x said:


> They were slowpokin for sure, but better later, eh? Also love they used s-style horns instead of that awful RG ones, hope they make cheaper no-tone version like this, I mean >1k for fookin poplar? Cmon, stupid tonewooders, be reasonable, right? And weird they made 2 strap pegs at the bottom and only 1 at the top.


they put two strap pegs because if it only had 1 it could not stand up straight when rested against something


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> It really depends on the bracing and neck construction, most "traditional" nylon string guitars sacrifice bracing on the top, and some stick with tradition and forego truss rods entirely.
> 
> So if this is braced like a more contemporary acoustic, or even thinline hybrid like it seems, and the neck has a truss rod, it could be a candidate for a steel string conversion.
> 
> There are plenty of nylon to steel conversions out there, it just really depends on the specific instrument.


That's the thing though, I wasn't expecting this guitar to have a truss rod. With that said, this is Ibanez we're talking about so I guess they would be one to throw one in.

If it does have one, it may be a fun project considering the price. It's at least worth looking into, as I do oddly love that tree of death inlay.


----------



## Dooky

Vyn said:


> Used predominately. I find them on Japanese classifieds/auction sites and I've got a mate who runs a used guitar shop down here in Tas who has access to a forwarding service as 90% of Japanese sellers won't ship internationally.


Hey Vyn,
I live in Tas too. Is this used guitar shop TopShelf Instruments? I have heard they can source/find certain instruments if requested from a buyer.


----------



## Vyn

Dooky said:


> Hey Vyn,
> I live in Tas too. Is this used guitar shop TopShelf Instruments? I have heard they can source/find certain instruments if requested from a buyer.


PM'd


----------



## Crungy

Is this new for 2022? I'm not well versed on the AZ's and it seems relatively cheaper than other AZ 7's. 

Also forgive me, I know it's a cursed burl top. 









Ibanez Premium AZ427P1PB -Charcoal Black Burst / CKB- 2022 | Reverb


Also, please carefully read our shop policy below the guitar description! ---------------------------------- neck type : AZ7 Oval CRoasted Maple neck top/back/body : Poplar Burl topAmerican Basswood body fretboard : Rosewood fretboardMother of Pearl dot inlay fret : Jumbo Stainless Steel fre...




reverb.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crungy said:


> Is this new for 2022? I'm not well versed on the AZ's and it seems relatively cheaper than other AZ 7's.
> 
> Also forgive me, I know it's a cursed burl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Premium AZ427P1PB -Charcoal Black Burst / CKB- 2022 | Reverb
> 
> 
> Also, please carefully read our shop policy below the guitar description! ---------------------------------- neck type : AZ7 Oval CRoasted Maple neck top/back/body : Poplar Burl topAmerican Basswood body fretboard : Rosewood fretboardMother of Pearl dot inlay fret : Jumbo Stainless Steel fre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



Yeah, a Premium model that came out last spring.


----------



## Crungy

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Alberto7

Albake21 said:


> It's not really something you can do without major modifications. You could technically put ball end steel strings on a nylon, but the construction of nylons are not made for that amount of tension. You'll damage the instrument pretty quickly.


My girlfriend had a classical guitar when she started playing as a kid and didn't know what she was doing. She kept putting steel strings on it, not knowing any better. Over the years the higher tension of the steel strings weakened the bridge, and one day the bridge just went flying off the guitar. It just ripped right out the top, it's pretty gnarly looking. She still keeps it around to remember not to do that again. 

That is, of course, a sample of n=1, but my rule of thumb is not to mess around with that. Too many specifics involved to make a safe conversion.


----------



## BdaGolfer

Any rumors about new J Customs? L&M here in Canada have taken the black/brown/blue 6's and 7 off their website today (I was looking at them yesterday). Would be nice to see a refresh.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

No rumors but there are new JC's coming.


----------



## Mboogie7

Anyone see polyphia’s new 8 strings in the Chimaria video? No chance those come out to the public, but they’re definitely unique looking


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mboogie7 said:


> Anyone see polyphia’s new 8 strings in the Chimaria video? No chance those come out to the public, but they’re definitely unique looking



Based on the thumbnail, I think Tim's is a LACS RG8 and Scott's a Stoneman sig, but both blinged right the hell up.


----------



## Albake21

There was word about Prestige RGAs being a thing this year, is that still happening or was the JBM the only one?


----------



## jco5055

Albake21 said:


> There was word about Prestige RGAs being a thing this year, is that still happening or was the JBM the only one?


I hope it's a thing, RGAs are killer and imo look better than flat tip RGs.


----------



## JimF

I'd like a 2 hum RG with an Edge, in a decent range of solid/metallic colours. No trans tops over shitty burls. I'd even take a flame maple veneer if it looked nice.
I don't see why they wouldn't say "This is the new RGabc123, and its available in 6 different colours", rather than one new model with Fishmans in purple-blue flip paint, one with Dimarzios in semi trans/semi swirl blue etc.


----------



## JimF

Christ, I'd love an RG652 in DY. This is why I'm mainly modifying/parts building at the minute.


----------



## Albake21

jco5055 said:


> I hope it's a thing, RGAs are killer and imo look better than flat tip RGs.


Me too man, it's definitely my favorite of the RG models. If it does come true, I'll be for sure putting down a payment on one.


----------



## cardinal

Love the look of the RGAs but ultimately the flat top/arm contour is much more comfortable and puts my right wrist in the correct place.


----------



## Matt08642

Mboogie7 said:


> Anyone see polyphia’s new 8 strings in the Chimaria video? No chance those come out to the public, but they’re definitely unique looking





Bloody_Inferno said:


> Based on the thumbnail, I think Tim's is a LACS RG8 and Scott's a Stoneman sig, but both blinged right the hell up.



I can't quite tell if these are the base guitars with a designed piece attached, or if the tops have been completely customized, but cool either way:








JimF said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't say "This is the new RGabc123, and its available in 6 different colours", rather than one new model with Fishmans in purple-blue flip paint, one with Dimarzios in semi trans/semi swirl blue etc.



I guess partially to try new things to get Ibanez guitars in the hands of people who otherwise might not, such as people who only want Fishmans, SS frets, or one of those flip finishes. These guitars also come from the factory with "premium" features, where historically with basic RG models people have always ripped the stock pickups out and put DiMarzios in or something aftermarket. Having said that, I would love if Ibanez just re-released more 80s/90s models in various colors like they have with the Genesis series. Cmon, I need a 770, Ibanez!






JimF said:


> Christ, I'd love an RG652 in DY. This is why I'm mainly modifying/parts building at the minute.



As a fan of HH guitars, DY, _and_ my 752, hell yes. I'm considering getting an HH RG pickguard for my 550. It would bastardize it but I'm either using neck or bridge, I really only use the split tones at 3am when I've been awake way too long and experimenting with delays and reverbs


----------



## JimF

Thats the exact same instance in which I use the split positions


----------



## Shawn

Matt08642 said:


> I can't quite tell if these are the base guitars with a designed piece attached, or if the tops have been completely customized, but cool either way:
> 
> View attachment 116554
> View attachment 116555
> View attachment 116556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess partially to try new things to get Ibanez guitars in the hands of people who otherwise might not, such as people who only want Fishmans, SS frets, or one of those flip finishes. These guitars also come from the factory with "premium" features, where historically with basic RG models people have always ripped the stock pickups out and put DiMarzios in or something aftermarket. Having said that, I would love if Ibanez just re-released more 80s/90s models in various colors like they have with the Genesis series. Cmon, I need a 770, Ibanez!
> 
> View attachment 116557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a fan of HH guitars, DY, _and_ my 752, hell yes. I'm considering getting an HH RG pickguard for my 550. It would bastardize it but I'm either using neck or bridge, I really only use the split tones at 3am when I've been awake way too long and experimenting with delays and reverbs


I love that RG 8 Tim is playing.


----------



## Jake

JB Brubaker was asking if a Prestige sig of his RGA would be something people want so i'm hoping we get a revised RGA121 with that sooner rather than later lol


----------



## MattFlat05

I really hope they come out with a new prestige similar to the RGA321F, I would kill just to have a new version of that.


----------



## odibrom

Matt08642 said:


> I can't quite tell if these are the base guitars with a designed piece attached, or if the tops have been completely customized, but cool either way:
> 
> View attachment 116554
> View attachment 116555
> View attachment 116556



With this close up, those tops look fake, like some plastic add on over the guitar. The concept is super cool and visually appealing, but like this they just look fake. They work pretty well as props for the videos...


----------



## bostjan

Matt08642 said:


>


Seconded. If they'd just make a seven string version of any of those, I'd be over the moon. But they never will.


----------



## Masoo2

odibrom said:


> With this close up, those tops look fake, like some plastic add on over the guitar. The concept is super cool and visually appealing, but like this they just look fake. They work pretty well as props for the videos...


they are just plastic add-ons they had someone come up with

Tim and Scott have had them on an AZ or two for a few months now, see:


----------



## Kyle Jordan

bostjan said:


> Seconded. If they'd just make a seven string version of any of those, I'd be over the moon. But they never will.


Yep. 

I've come to accept that if I want my "dream" Ibanez, I'd have to piece it together from other guitars, perhaps have a custom body made, and still not get quite everything I want. 

All the hoop jumping for an end result that may not be worth it was one of the final three big things that pushed me to Aristides.


----------



## JimF

Kyle Jordan said:


> I've come to accept that if I want my "dream" Ibanez, I'd have to piece it together from other guitars, perhaps have a custom body made, and still not get quite everything I want.



Thats what I did, and love it. I'm on my second build now!


----------



## Albake21

MattFlat05 said:


> I really hope they come out with a new prestige similar to the RGA321F, I would kill just to have a new version of that.


Give me an RGA321 with an ebony or maple board and change the Gibraltar plus out for an Edge or Gibraltar fixed. I'd be set for life on guitars.


----------



## odibrom

Albake21 said:


> (...) I'd be set for life on guitars.



Don't fool yourself...


----------



## Jake

I pre-ordered the Tim Henson nylon sig today. We'll see when it actually shows up. Sweetwater rep said maybe by April.


----------



## jwade

odibrom said:


> With this close up, those tops look fake, like some plastic add on over the guitar. The concept is super cool and visually appealing, but like this they just look fake. They work pretty well as props for the videos...


Pretty sure those are 3D printed clip-on decorations.


----------



## bastardbullet

What bothers me most is it's almost 2023 and there is still no proper saber 7 around.

Yikes.


----------



## gunch

bastardbullet said:


> What bothers me most is it's almost 2023 and there is still no proper saber 7 around.
> 
> Yikes.



Scar = AZ
Mufasa = Saber

Long live the king

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## odibrom

bastardbullet said:


> What bothers me most is it's almost 2023 and there is still no proper saber 7 around.
> 
> Yikes.



I missed the 2013-2016 prestige ones at that time (S5427 and S5527) but got lucky enough to find one (actually it was the guitar that found me) last year... Super cool guitars, get one if possible.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

If there were an s-series prestige 7 available I would be an Ibanez owner


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone wants nice Sabers until it's time to buy nice Sabers.


----------



## Siggevaio

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants nice Sabers until it's time to buy nice Sabers.


I would rather see guitars that I want but can't afford rather than guitars I just don't want.


----------



## Siggevaio

Double post


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants nice Sabers until it's time to buy nice Sabers.


I have more funds than common sense you can quote me on this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Siggevaio said:


> I would rather see guitars that I want but can't afford rather than guitars I just don't want.





Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I have more funds than common sense you can quote me on this



Sales don't lie.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I have more funds than common sense you can quote me on this


Ah so it's because of lack of common sense, not funds, that you don't own an Ibanez yet?


----------



## odibrom

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants nice Sabers until it's time to buy nice Sabers.



... everyone is waiting for the guitars to hit the used market because most can't afford new Prestige prices... so sales don't show... I count 3 Sabers on my stable, one from '93, one from 2003 and one from 2014 (2016?, it's not yet memorized). Of these 3 only the one from '93 was bought new. Most of my guitars were bought used and I'm not seeing myself getting more soon, unless an exceptional deal surfaces, I'm good for now.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants nice Sabers until it's time to buy nice Sabers.


Some of us own nice sabers...but didn't buy them new...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> ... everyone is waiting for the guitars to hit the used market because most can't afford new Prestige prices... so sales don't show... I count 3 Sabers on my stable, one from '93, one from 2003 and one from 2014 (2016?, it's not yet memorized). Of these 3 only the one from '93 was bought new. Most of my guitars were bought used and I'm not seeing myself getting more soon, unless an exceptional deal surfaces, I'm good for now.





Neon_Knight_ said:


> Some of us own nice sabers...but didn't buy them new...


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Ah so it's because of lack of common sense, not funds, that you don't own an Ibanez yet?


It’s a lack of appealing 7s. I like medium necks on 6’s so Ibanez is out there, but 7’s are a different beast. I like RG 7s in very specific flavors but most are just way too heavy. My other reference points for 7s are EBMMs which are like 2k more expensive than a prestige so yeah. RGA or S prestige and I’m sold otherwise it’s save 3.7k for a majesty or JP15


----------



## KentBrockman

bastardbullet said:


> What bothers me most is it's almost 2023 and there is still no proper saber 7 around.
> 
> Yikes.


The neglect of the Saber is truly a pity. In Japan, there are no S Prestiges on the Ibanez websites (but there are on the US site).

Personally, I blame the ugly af pickup rings they put on the 6-string Saber trem models (which are mysteriously and fortunately missing from the 6-string fixed and 7 models that they have made). No guitar above the cost of $1000 should have those pickup things. The 6-string Prestige trem RGs don't have these rings and look so much sleeker.

With hat said, I managed to find a more-or-less brand new 2014 S5527 in February this year. I'm actually restringing it right now.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants nice Sabers until it's time to buy nice Sabers.


----------



## tian

FWIW, earlier in the year I was told November-ish for the new Yvette Young sig and now I'm being told availability is closer to March.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Adding my voice to the chorus of those wanting a Prestige 7 string S WITH AN EDGE TREM to return.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Kyle Jordan said:


> Adding my voice to the chorus of those wanting a Prestige 7 string S WITH AN EDGE TREM to return.


Never say never - but we'll never see another Edge7.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> Never say never - but we'll never see another Edge7.



Why...? Low sales? To what EDGE7 trem are you referring to: Original Edge 7, LoPro Edge 7, Edge Pro 7, Edge III 7 (Edge 3, 7 strings), other?


----------



## Matt08642

odibrom said:


> Why...? Low sales? To what EDGE7 trem are you referring to: Original Edge 7, LoPro Edge 7, Edge Pro 7, Edge III 7 (Edge 3, 7 strings), other?



Probably means the EDGE 7 specifically:




I'd assume the reason you'll never see these again is simply because there weren't that many to begin with and Ibanez wouldn't really have a reason to re-release it. The Ibanez wiki says they were only on the UV for a year before being replaced by the LP EDGE 7 the next year.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Matt08642 said:


> Probably means the EDGE 7 specifically:
> 
> View attachment 116707
> 
> 
> I'd assume the reason you'll never see these again is simply because there weren't that many to begin with and Ibanez wouldn't really have a reason to re-release it. The Ibanez wiki says they were only on the UV for a year before being replaced by the LP EDGE 7 the next year.


Bingo, and I don't see them paying to have the molds made for it when they're using the LP7.
The EP's are all dead and gone for good.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Ibanez Rules said:


> Never say never - but we'll never see another Edge7.


I actually meant to Lo Pro to begin with, but I have a habit of just calling most Ibby trems Edge. My bad on not being clearer


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> Bingo, and I don't see them paying to have the molds made for it when they're using the LP7.
> The EP's are all dead and gone for good.


I kind of like the Edge Pro... there are a few parts that I think are cleverly designed... others no so much, but it feels good and are Piezo mod able without any trouble.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

The EP's were the lowest profile trem they've ever made, till the EZ, but they were horrid when released, the saddle radius was so bad it would take lots of shims and time to get a perfect match, they had plenty of other issues and the put the ball end in the saddle was just dumb when it would slip thru the side of the red receiver and you couldn't get it out except thru the back.
They eventually sorted them out but decided the Chinese made EZ probably saved them so much they didn't have to raise pricing for a few years.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> The EP's were the lowest profile trem they've ever made, till the EZ, but they were horrid when released, the saddle radius was so bad it would take lots of shims and time to get a perfect match, they had plenty of other issues and the put the ball end in the saddle was just dumb when it would slip thru the side of the red receiver and you couldn't get it out except thru the back.
> They eventually sorted them out but decided the Chinese made EZ probably saved them so much they didn't have to raise pricing for a few years.



I know there are 2 versions of the EdgePro, one with the "Metal Insert" at the saddles and one without it (probably the first batch?). I always string my Edge loaded guitars by the tunners, so I couldn't care less by that really dumb decision of the red receiver. The saddle's string lock is way clever than the one in the OriginalEdge/LoProEdge... maybe they could find a compromise...

Nevertheless, the EdgePro in my 1527 feels great with the piezo mod and flutters better than the original LoPro Double Edges, almost or as much as the LoPros without piezos (I have a few of those either in 6 and 7 strings layout)...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

odibrom said:


> I know there are 2 versions of the EdgePro, one with the "Metal Insert" at the saddles and one without it (probably the first batch?).



You're thinking of the Edge Pro 2, which was the "budget" version.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

And yet that original Edge Pro was a POS until 2006ish? when they finally got al the bugs sorted out of the mold. Given, I have OCD and am a perfectionist, it still had serious problems.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez Rules said:


> And yet that original Edge Pro was a POS until 2006ish? when they finally got al the bugs sorted out of the mold. Given, I have OCD and am a perfectionist, it still had serious problems.


Thankfully my 1527 is a later model... 2009 made...


----------



## HoneyNut

JimF said:


> Christ, I'd love an RG652 in DY. This is why I'm mainly modifying/parts building at the minute.



That's a great suggestion about the 652 in DY. I wish they brought back more H-S-H in the 770 format with no pickguard or pickup rings like the 770EG. I do like the middle 2 and 4 positions with single coil middle. It's very important for me for sure, especially with some OD into the clean channel thing. 

That said, I really wish they bring more into the Genesis line. Once Im ready, Im eyeing the Genesis stuff.


----------



## crushingpetal

Any ideas when Ibanez will announce the 2023 guitars?


----------



## jwade

crushingpetal said:


> Any ideas when Ibanez will announce the 2023 guitars?


They did, two years ago


----------



## Samark

With Ibanez doing Richlite tops now, one can hope they move to richlite boards as well? 
I just got a late 80's ESP and the ebony is only matched by that of my old Jackson AT Pro. It is tremendous to play on

What on earth has happened to ebony? Most of the new stuff I see has larger pores than Rosewood.

Paging @MaxOfMetal as you seem to know about everything else, so perhaps you can give us the rundown of the condition of ebony?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> With Ibanez doing Richlite tops now, one can hope they move to richlite boards as well?
> I just got a late 80's ESP and the ebony is only matched by that of my old Jackson AT Pro. It is tremendous to play on
> 
> What on earth has happened to ebony? Most of the new stuff I see has larger pores than Rosewood.
> 
> Paging @MaxOfMetal as you seem to know about everything else, so perhaps you can give us the rundown of the condition of ebony?



Most of the ebony that we think of when we think "ebony", uniform jet black with super tight grain, is either illegal to trade internationally or grown in conflict regions. When some hits the gray market It goes fast and the number of middle men required to magically make it "legal enough" adds considerable cost. 

It's been that way for years, it's just enforcement has gotten tougher the last decade or so. 

Not to mention most of the old growth stuff is gone. While mostly considered renewable, it's not likely going to happen in our lifetimes.

So they have to branch (no pun) out to different species and those tend to be lighter, streaky, and looser in grain. Still expensive, and getting more so, but some dye and burnishing goes a long way. 

For the time being, Richlite is still more expensive then more readily available ebony types so I don't see a huge shift towards it any time soon.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Taylor controls most of the ebony trade now thru a deal with Cameroon. Madagascar is what Ibanez has been using, just another genome but it is ebony.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Taylor controls most of the ebony trade now thru a deal with Cameroon. Madagascar is what Ibanez has been using, just another genome but it is ebony.



Yeah, they've been at it for about a decade now, and supply most of the genuinely legal stuff coming into North America, but their reach isn't as monopolistic internationally, where much ebony is sold through several tiers of progressively legal/illegal dealers to finance wars in West Africa, mostly CAR and DRC.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Absolutely correct, there's still plenty getting cut down all over the world, legal or not.


----------



## adrianb

I wish Ibanez would start using stainless steel frets on more guitars, even (especially?) the midrange RGs, which is where my budget really lies.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

adrianb said:


> I wish Ibanez would start using stainless steel frets on more guitars, even (especially?) the midrange RGs, which is where my budget really lies.



I'm surprised they haven't found their way to Iron Label stuff yet, as far as I can recall.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

Repetition.

I hate stainless, when it's the next job in line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanez Rules said:


> Repetition.
> 
> I hate stainless, when it's the next job in line.



So glad I peaced-out before the steelpocalyps. 

That said, it's pretty satisfying when you're done. I've done two stainless refrets this year and I just smile whenever I see them.


----------



## adrianb

Ibanez Rules said:


> Repetition.
> 
> I hate stainless, when it's the next job in line.



You once told me in an email that you don't do refrets except on rare occasions. How often is "rare?"


----------



## crushingpetal

jwade said:


> They did, two years ago


Ha! Literally, this took me 10 minutes to get. Nice.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Man the new blue PIA and Bowen have got to be hitting store shelves soon right? They said November initially.....


----------



## Matt08642

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm surprised they haven't found their way to Iron Label stuff yet, as far as I can recall.



Iron Label gets Iron frets ONLY.


----------



## Agalloch

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man the new blue PIA and Bowen have got to be hitting store shelves soon right? They said November initially.....



That new PIA looks sweet. Unfortunately, most of the retailers I see listing it show it as arriving sometime early next year now.


----------



## syzygy

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man the new blue PIA and Bowen have got to be hitting store shelves soon right? They said November initially.....


Probably next year. 

As an aside, I'm really interested in the new Bowen Pickup set. On the Ibanez site, it lists them as the "Dimarzio Mirage" set, and the fact that the neck rail humbucker has a neodymium magnet has me super intrigued.


----------



## Crungy

Is that shots fired at ESP since his new signature is close to an ESP Mirage?


----------



## RevDrucifer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, they've been at it for about a decade now, and supply most of the genuinely legal stuff coming into North America, but their reach isn't as monopolistic internationally, where much ebony is sold through several tiers of progressively legal/illegal dealers to finance wars in West Africa, mostly CAR and DRC.



Yep, I remember this video coming out-



Bob straight up says you’re going to start seeing more streaked ebony and not as much jet black ebony due to it being such a waste of resources. I was really hoping ”streaked ebony” meant Pale Moon Ebony, which I think is beautiful, but it seems to be more like “it’s basically as porous as rosewood and looks like rosewood”.

My Spector has Macassar Ebony and I questioned it at first because the open grain and color, while my Solar is jet black and is just as tight grained as my JEM.

When I heard they were cutting these ebony trees down and just tossing the ones that weren’t jet black my heart sank a bit. Growing up in Maine gave me a deeper respect for forests than I had realized when growing up, as an adult, it’s a bummer to hear stuff like that.


----------



## syzygy

Crungy said:


> Is that shots fired at ESP since his new signature is close to an ESP Mirage?


Ha, hadn't thought of that! Maybe taking a shot, maybe paying homage, idk. I just know his sig looks sweet and while I don't like the idea of buying sigs, the new Bowen sig is my dream drop C guitar in every single aspect, so I wish I could afford it.


----------



## KentBrockman

Ok, here’s hoping for an RG3120 reissue for next year. Yes, I could buy a J Custom but I actually don’t care for matching headstocks and I would want the offset dot inlays and I want the powder cosmo Lo Pro and hardware!


----------



## Ibanez Rules

MaxOfMetal said:


> So glad I peaced-out before the steelpocalyps.
> 
> That said, it's pretty satisfying when you're done. I've done two stainless refrets this year and I just smile whenever I see them.


Good timing!


adrianb said:


> You once told me in an email that you don't do refrets except on rare occasions. How often is "rare?"


New guitars, Levels and fret ends. I have no refret jobs thankfully.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

2 new Polyphia models set for early release today in accordance with the bands management. 

Love that Tree of Death inlay.

Info, you know where.


----------



## Shawn

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man the new blue PIA and Bowen have got to be hitting store shelves soon right? They said November initially.....


I really like that blue. Also, I really like his black PIA 7-string on his site.....I wonder if we'll see a production model of that.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Ibanez Rules said:


> 2 new Polyphia models set for early release today in accordance with the bands management.
> 
> Love that Tree of Death inlay.
> 
> Info, you know where.



Just an FYI, the link to Scott’s sig is coming up 404’d, good sir!


----------



## RevDrucifer

Shawn said:


> I really like that blue. Also, I really like his black PIA 7-string on his site.....I wonder if we'll see a production model of that.



What is this black 7-string PIA you speak of???


----------



## Shawn

RevDrucifer said:


> What is this black 7-string PIA you speak of???


If you go to his website and click on "The Machines", it takes you to his 400+ guitar collection gallery and it's there pictured. It looks awesome.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Shawn said:


> If you go to his website and click on "The Machines", it takes you to his 400+ guitar collection gallery and it's there pictured. It looks awesome.



Oh, Vai’s site, I thought you were talking about Bowen. 

Just cuz it’s worthy of another view-


----------



## Tree

Damn, I was really hoping for a 7 string from one of them. That Scott sig is doing things to me, though 

Have they released much info on the new Fishman sets? Are they just tweaked classics?


----------



## Matt08642

Ibanez Rules said:


> 2 new Polyphia models set for early release today in accordance with the bands management.
> 
> Love that Tree of Death inlay.
> 
> Info, you know where.



Interesting, they ditched DiMarzio and have Signature Fluence models now. Overall I like these new models a lot more than the old signatures.


----------



## Albake21

Both are permiums, and both have their own Fishman signature pickups. As a non Polyphia fan, but as a fan of the tree of death inaly from the nylon, this definitely peeks my interest. A bit pricey though.


----------



## Shawn

RevDrucifer said:


> Oh, Vai’s site, I thought you were talking about Bowen.
> 
> Just cuz it’s worthy of another view-
> View attachment 117668


So sexy...


----------



## Shawn

Albake21 said:


> Both are permiums, and both have their own Fishman signature pickups. As a non Polyphia fan, but as a fan of the tree of death inaly from the nylon, this definitely peeks my interest. A bit pricey though.


I love those.


----------



## JimF

The bottom one is pure sex.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Tree said:


> Damn, I was really hoping for a 7 string from one of them. That Scott sig is doing things to me, though
> 
> Have they released much info on the new Fishman sets? Are they just tweaked classics?



There’s only 1 setting for their Fishman sigs, split coil. The humbuckers are just there for aesthetics.


----------



## Tree

RevDrucifer said:


> There’s only 1 setting for their Fishman sigs, split coil. The humbuckers are just there for aesthetics.


Yeah  that’s what most people are going to want out of these anyway. 

You’ve got to come up with some cool hype language to use to fit Fishman’s marketing though. Something about 3 unique voices being used, them being very scooped, hi-fi and glassy sounding, too.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Tree said:


> Yeah  that’s what most people are going to want out of these anyway.
> 
> You’ve got to come up with some cool hype language to use to fit Fishman’s marketing though. Something about 3 unique voices being used, them being very scooped, hi-fi and glassy sounding, too.



Ha! That would have been better than the completely useless blurb Sweetwater is using-



> The Fishman Fluence Tim Henson humbuckers in the Ibanez TOD10 Tim Henson Signature deliver the Polyphia virtuoso's most sought-after tones, from chiming cleans to scorching-hot leads. Unlike most wire-wound models, Fluence pickups manage to serve up this massive tone arsenal without noise or inductance issues. On top of that, Fishman Fluence Tim Henson humbuckers provide you with your choice of three distinctly different voices, plus a multitude of pickup combinations that are accessible via a dedicated push-pull tone pot and a 5-way blade switch.



Can anyone point out a “scorching-hot” tone that’s been on a Polyphia album? 

And if they’re that distinct, why couldn’t they have been described? 

I’m just busting balls, not a big Polyphia fan but definitely not a hater and am glad they exist….and I also love Fishman’s.


----------



## technomancer

Seriously bummed I found out about this J.Custom run after it was sold out.... price from Japan was actually reasonable


----------



## Leviathus

Damn, that JC is indeed pretty sweet.


----------



## Alberto7

Tim's guitar is nice, but Scottie's is amazing. Beautiful and classy. A bit over the top with bling because of the gold, but then again I own a gold PIA with colorful inlays, so I'm clearly into that aesthetic  Love the more subdued inlays on it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Who's Kristen?


----------



## Ibanez Rules

RevDrucifer said:


> Just an FYI, the link to Scott’s sig is coming up 404’d, good sir!


Thanks, I had one on each!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Seriously bummed I found out about this J.Custom run after it was sold out.... price from Japan was actually reasonable
> 
> View attachment 117670


Idk why Ibanez suddenly got the Reb Beach bug after several decades but I won't complain


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Idk why Ibanez suddenly got the Reb Beach bug after several decades but I won't complain



I actually searched for one of these but nada, just found out about them too late


----------



## Thesius

technomancer said:


> Seriously bummed I found out about this J.Custom run after it was sold out.... price from Japan was actually reasonable
> 
> View attachment 117670


There are still a couple on digimart


----------



## technomancer

Thesius said:


> There are still a couple on digimart



If you read the listings they're preorders... but the entire run has already been delivered ie they don't actually exist and you'll get refunded but I'll double check.

EDIT: Those are actually new.. not the greatest tops but kind of like the one. Decisions decisions...


----------



## adrianb

Ibanez Rules said:


> 2 new Polyphia models set for early release today in accordance with the bands management.
> 
> Love that Tree of Death inlay.
> 
> Info, you know where.



Hey Rich, the TOD1 page still contains references to the THBB10.

Speaking of the THBB10, is Ibanez stopping production of that?


----------



## Thesius

technomancer said:


> If you read the listings they're preorders... but the entire run has already been delivered ie they don't actually exist and you'll get refunded but I'll double check.
> 
> EDIT: Those are actually new.. not the greatest tops but kind of like the one. Decisions decisions...


Double dog dare you


----------



## Hoss632

Albake21 said:


> Both are permiums, and both have their own Fishman signature pickups. As a non Polyphia fan, but as a fan of the tree of death inaly from the nylon, this definitely peeks my interest. A bit pricey though.


Same cost as their current signature models, so at least they didn't go up. 
I will be curious to see the official release of their pick ups from Fishman and hear demos. Hopefully some with some high gain tones as I'm curious to see how versatile their sets are.


----------



## cardinal

Did they intend the gold one to give ESP vibes with those inlays? It even has the big block centered at the 12th fret.


----------



## 77zark77

I llllllllike it ! (the gold one)


----------



## technomancer

Thesius said:


> Double dog dare you



My only hesitation is bad camera or badly colored piece of koa


----------



## Alberto7

technomancer said:


> My only hesitation is bad camera or badly colored piece of koa


I am pretty sure the color of those is fine, and it's just a lighting and/or camera thing. I own a koa topped Carvin, and the color of that top is totally different depending on the camera and lighting that I use. Hell, even to the naked eye it will look pretty different depending on the lighting and the angle.

And the figuring/grain on them looks really nice. If I had the cash lying around I'd seriously consider one of those two. They look gorgeous.


----------



## Ibanez Rules

adrianb said:


> Hey Rich, the TOD1 page still contains references to the THBB10.
> 
> Speaking of the THBB10, is Ibanez stopping production of that?


Thanks, I think they're all correct now, although there's probably still 1000 mistakes on the site everywhere.


----------



## Musiscience

Albake21 said:


> Both are permiums, and both have their own Fishman signature pickups. As a non Polyphia fan, but as a fan of the tree of death inaly from the nylon, this definitely peeks my interest. A bit pricey though.


How much are they? I've been searching Ibanez nose on Sweetwater and it's not returning anything. Thank you.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Musiscience said:


> How much are they? I've been searching Ibanez nose on Sweetwater and it's not returning anything. Thank you.


Thomann has them for €1,666 for me: 








Ibanez TOD10 Tim Henson


Ibanez TOD10 Tim Henson; ST-Style Electric Guitar; Tim Henson Signature; Body: American Basswood; Neck: Roasted Maple; Fingerboard: Ebony (Diospyros Crassiflora); Neck Mount: Bolt-On; Neck Shape: AZ Oval C; Inlays: Tree of Death; 24 frets; Nut...




www.thomann.de












Ibanez KRYS10 Scott LePage


Ibanez KRYS10 Scott LePage; ST-Style Electric Guitar; Scott LePage Signature; Body: Ash; Neck: Roasted Maple; Fingerboard: Ebony (Diospyros Crassiflora); Neck Mount: Bolt-On; Neck Shape: AZ Oval C; Inlays: Off-set white Block mit KRYS Special Inlay...




www.thomann.de


----------



## Albake21

Musiscience said:


> How much are they? I've been searching Ibanez nose on Sweetwater and it's not returning anything. Thank you.


It's on Ibanezrules, Rich was the one that announced them before I posted the pics. $2000 USD for MSRP and $1500 for MAP from Rich.


----------



## Musiscience

Albake21 said:


> It's on Ibanezrules, Rich was the one that announced them before I posted the pics. $2000 USD for MSRP and $1500 for MAP from Rich.


Not too bad, I’m considering grabbing the gold one at some point. Really liking the gold top, grey/blue metallic back combo.


----------



## MFB

I keep seeing more and more models have the Nitro Wizard profile, although I've never played one myself, I'm assuming they're Ibanez's answer to the Jackson/ESP typical thin U/round profile?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

MFB said:


> I keep seeing more and more models have the Nitro Wizard profile, although I've never played one myself, I'm assuming they're Ibanez's answer to the Jackson/ESP typical thin U/round profile?


I haven't played a Nitro Wizard neck but on paper it's the same specs as the Wizard III profile (slightly thicker & rounder than Wizard) that's found on most Indonesian Ibbys. Perhaps the carve is subtly different though (anyone know?). 

Nitro Wizard seems to be reserved for Iron Label / Axion models.


----------



## MFB

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I haven't played a Nitro Wizard neck but on paper it's the same specs as the Wizard III profile (slightly thicker & rounder than Wizard) that's found on most Indonesian Ibbys. Perhaps the carve is subtly different though (anyone know?).
> 
> Nitro Wizard seems to be reserved for Iron Label / Axion models.



Yeah, the name to me implies it's a "fast" neck so even with the same specs as the Wiz3, different carve to reduce the 'D' shape people associate with that to be a more rounded profile. Might try and find one this weekend to give it a go as some of the Iron Label's can be found for decent price for a downtuned six machine.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Sorry if this has already been covered, but I've only just noticed that the 27-fret JBM has DiMarzio Mirage pickups, not Titans. They're not listed on the DiMarzio website...anyone tried them?


----------



## StevenC

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I've only just noticed that the 27-fret JBM has DiMarzio Mirage pickups, not Titans. They're not listed on the DiMarzio website...anyone tried them?


One would assume Jake has elevated to the level in Dimarzio where he gets new pickups with every guitar release.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

StevenC said:


> One would assume Jake has elevated to the level in Dimarzio where he gets new pickups with every guitar release.


If that's the case, wouldn't it make sense for DiMarzio / Ibanez to market them? They're not even described on the Ibanez website under "features" for the JBM9999 (whereas Titans are for the JBM10FX).


----------



## profwoot

Neon_Knight_ said:


> If that's the case, wouldn't it make sense for DiMarzio / Ibanez to market them? They're not even described on the Ibanez website under "features" for the JBM9999 (whereas Titans are for the JBM10FX).


Jake has been coy about them so presumably there's an official release coming, but it does seem to be a botched launch so far.


----------



## S4M4R1N

It was interesting to see that Ibanez now offers Fujigen's assymetrical neck (Wizard AS in Ibanez lingo) on their Axe Design Lab RG8870 J.Custom. You can get that awesome neck for 1300 bucks with FGN's Mythic model vs 3300 bucks for that J.Custom. Oddly enough, Ibanez chose not to offer it on any of their 7 string models. If somebody is on the fence because of "Wizard AS" neck on RG8870, then I have it on my FGN Mythic 7 and it is very nice. What FGN Mythic does not have is RG's superb upper fret access, so I bet that playability on that RG8870 is a new level of amazing.


----------

